# Which Wrestler is/was better? Pick winning Wrestler vs a new Challenger



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why do we get a 'sexier' thing for divas but not for male wrestlers? I wanna legitimately see what the forum thinks is the sexiest current male talent.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brock Lesnar - he's not a dull, uninteresting fucko like Ryback

Brock Lesnar vs. Duane Gill


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why do we get a 'sexier' thing for divas but not for male wrestlers? I wanna legitimately see what the forum thinks is the sexiest current male talent.


I'm perfectly secure enough to answer your question balor is handsome as fuck. Second zayn. 

Ot Lesnar 

Lesnar vs Finn balor

Edit: ninjaed Daniel 

Daniel vs zayn


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs HBK


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why do we get a 'sexier' thing for divas but not for male wrestlers? I wanna legitimately see what the forum thinks is the sexiest current male talent.












:yum:


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hbk

Hbk vs Adam Cole


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

HBK

HBK vs Bret


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hbk again 

Hbk vs the undertaker


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Finn Balor


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Taker

Taker vs Matt Taven


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Taker
Taker vs Austin


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Taker

Taker vs. Flair


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

flair

flair vs macho man


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Macho Man

Macho Man vs Razor Ramon


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Macho Man

Macho Man vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Macho Man

Randy Savage vs HHH (and no guesses why)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage Vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs The Rock :jericho2


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

Jarsy1 said:


> CM Punk
> 
> CM Punk vs The Rock :jericho2


the rock (but jericho is miles better than punk)


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Well , imma pick The Rock's challenger since you didn't :draper2

The Rock vs Stone Cold


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

The Rock




The Rock vs. Ivory


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kurt Angle


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Cesaro Vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, great, we didn't just have that one. ~________~

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Christian


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kurt Angle


Kurt Angle Vs Brett Hart


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. The Undertaker


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The Taker

Undertaker vs. La Parka


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Taker

Undertaker vs Edge


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Edge

Edge vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Edge

Edge vs. CM Punk


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Cesaro


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:ti

CM Punk or Edge


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Mick Foley


----------



## daisyjayne (Feb 21, 2015)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Sabu


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley or Mankind or Dude Love or Cactus Jack


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

Cactus Jack or Mr.Charisma Lance Storm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance Storm

Lance Storm vs. Virgil


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Lance Storm

Lance Storm vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

Chris Benoit


Chris Benoit or Kevin Owens.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens or The Young Bucks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens or AJ Styles


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

AJ Styles or Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:good:

Gay Jay Stylist vs Jay Briscoe


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AJ

AJ Styles or Chris Daniels


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

draw


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ Styles vs Mundo


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

AJ

AJ Styles Vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Jericho vs Michaels


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jericho

Jericho vs Owens*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Jericho

Chris Jericho Vs. Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Jericho

Jericho or Rey Mysterio


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Sting


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Jericho

Jericho vs Curt Hennig


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jericho 

Jericho or Seth Rollins?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jericho

Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chris Jericho.

Jericho vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jericho

Jericho vs Christian


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris Jericho.

Chris Jericho vs. Rusev?


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Chris Jericho.
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. Rusev?


Rusev

Rusev vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rusev.

Rusev vs. Rollins?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Colby

Rollins vs Val Venis


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Goldberg


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Val Venis.

Val Venis vs. Mark Henry?


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Mark Henry
Mark Henry vs Mae Young


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mark Henry.

Mark Henry vs. Ryback?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry Vs MVP


----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

MVP

MVP vs Davey Richards


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MVP.

MVP vs. EC III?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

ECIII

ECIII or Magnus


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm edging to ECIII.

EC3 vs Chris Sabin


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Chris Sabin :shrug:

Chris Sabin Vs. Alex Shelley


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex Shelley.

Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aeries?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Honestly I like Alex Shelley more.

Alex Shelley vs Jay Lethal


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex Shelley.

Alex Shelley vs. Kazarian?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I preferred Alex Shelley. Haven't seen neither since '09.

Alex Shelley vs Amazing Red


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shelley

Alex Shelley or James Storm?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alex Shelley

Shelley vs KUSHIDA


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Shelley

Shelley or Savio Vega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shelley

Shelley or Kane


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shelley

Shelley or Nakamura


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex Shelley.

Alex Shelley vs. Damien Sandow?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Nakamura

Nakamura or Ibushi


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

seeing as EvaMaryse got there first ill do theirs

Alex Shelley

Alex Shelley vs. Neville


----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Alex Shelley

Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

austin

austin aries vs. the iron shiekh


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Aries or CM Punk


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

Dynamite Kid

Dynamite Kid vs Harley Race


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dynamite Kid


Dynamite Kid vs Chris Benoit


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Chris Benoit

Chris Benoit Vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:lol 

Eddie Guerrero or Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Eddie forever
Eddie vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Randy Orton*


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

randy orton

randy orton vs. macho man


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Macho Man


Macho Man vs. Essa Rios


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Randy

Macho Man vs


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold


Stone Cold or Kevin Owens


----------



## Theicon1978 (Jul 21, 2015)

HBK


HBK vs Sting


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HBK

HBK vs Triple H*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Drew Mcintyire


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

Triple H or Khali


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Triple H.

Triple H vs Macho Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage


Randy Savage vs Undertaker


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle


Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Kurt Angle 

Kurt Angle vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle or Owen Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles


AJ Styles vs CM Punk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

CM Punk.


CM Punk vs Cactus Jack


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brooks


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

^ ?

CM Punk vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Shawn Michaels*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Shawn Michaels


Shawn Michaels vs Kevin Nash


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Shawn Michaels


Shawn Michaels vs. Pete Gas


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs AJ Styles


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Shawn Michaels


Shawn Michaels -vs- Razor Ramon / Scott Hall


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Scott Hall

Scott Hall vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose or Finn Balor/Prince Devitt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose

Ambrose or Reigns


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dean Ambrose

Ambrose vs Hυlk Hоgan


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Dean (from a personal perspective).

Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase Vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Dean (from a personal perspective).
> 
> Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase Vs Ultimate Warrior


You're supposed to make a new challenge the winner you selected involved brоther.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

CM Pepsi said:


> You're supposed to make a new challenge the winner you selected involved brоther.


Oh my bad ... ok ..

Dean Ambrose Vs Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Stone Cold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold 


Stone Cold vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Austin

Stone Cold vs Bret Hart


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bret Hart

Bret vs. Owen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owen

Owen vs Edge


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Edge

Booker T vs. Edge


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Edge

Edge vs Umaga


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Edge

Edge vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Mark "Sexual Chocolate" Henry


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry or Matt Hardy


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry vs. Henry O. Godwinn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Henry


Henry vs Big Show


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Big Show

Big Show vs. New Jack


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

New Jack

New Jack vs. John Cena


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

New Jack


New Jack Vs Scott Steiner


----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Scott Steiner

Scott Steiner vs Sting


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Sting

Sting vs Goldberg


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Sting 

Sting vs Lex Luger



P.S: Owen vs Edge. I see what you did there Pyro.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sting

Sting vs. The Berzerker


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Sting

Sting vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Sting

Sting vs. Mideon


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Steve Borden Sr.

Sting vs Goldberg


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sting

Sting vs. The Rock


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

The Rock

The Rock vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Damien Sandow


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

The Rock

The Rock vs Mick Foley


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

The Rock 

The Rock vs The Undertaker


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Undertaker

Taker vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

hulk hogan


hulk hogan vs chris jericho


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Fandango


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

chris jericho


chris jericho vs owen hart (LOVE your sig btw)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Ron Simmons


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Eddie Guerrero


Eddie Guerrero vs. The Great Muta


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Yokozuna


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs. The Big Bossman


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

The Big Bossman


The Big Bossman vs. Kamala


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Big Bossman

Big Bossman vs Heidenreich


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Big Bossman

Big Bossman vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Big Bossman

Big Bossman vs. JTG


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Boss Man

Big Boss Man vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Big Bossman

Big Bossman vs. Sin Cara


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bossman


Big Bossman Vs Bully Ray


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Big Bossman

Big Bossman vs. Kane


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Kane

Kane vs Ryback


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Ryback

Ryback vs. Colin Delaney


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ryback

Ryback vs. Montel Vontavious Porter


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

M.V.P

M.V.P vs. Carlito


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

M.V.P

M.V.P vs. Kevin Nash


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kevin Nash


Kevin Nash Vs. Goldberg


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Goldberg

Goldberg or Goldust


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs. Neville


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs. Kallisto


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs. Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Earthquake


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Kane


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Goldberg

Goldberg v Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs. Owen Hart


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Goldberg


Goldberg Vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Roman Reigns. I BROKE THE STREAK.

Roman Reigns vs Haku


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Rhyno


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Christian


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Ted Dibiase Sr.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Bobby Lashley


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Roman Reigns.

Roman Reigns vs Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Roman Reigns.

Roman Reigns vs. Magnus


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Rhyno


----------



## l-lulk l-logan (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brock

Brock vs Eddie


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock

Brock vs Chris Sabin


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brock

Brock Vs Lashley


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Finlay


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brock Lesnar (only by sheer default...)

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg

the real streak needs to begin again


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar VS Sting


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock

Brock Lesnar vs Minoru Suzuki


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Chris Jericho


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

John Cena

John Cena vs. Randy Savage


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

randy savage

randy vs. eddie guerrero


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Randy Orton


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Hulkkk Hogan


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior


Ultimate Warrior or Batista


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior

Ultimate Warrior vs. Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H

Triple H vs Samoa Joe


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Goldberg


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H v Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge



Edge vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero v CM Punk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Brian Pillman


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero


Eddie Guerrero Vs AJ Styles


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rob Van Dam

Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs. The Rock


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Rock


The Rock vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Dean Malenko dressed as Ciclope


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs CM Punk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Undertaker


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Stone Cold


----------



## Mick & Brie (Jun 26, 2015)

Cm Punk

Cm Punk vs Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uh, which Guerrero? It's still CM Punk regardless, but you need to specify.

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Mick Foley


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk v Sasha Banks


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs. Lita


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs Candice LeRae


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Sexy Star


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trish

Trish Stratus vs Angelina Love


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Daniel Bryan vs a 20 years younger Eric "Butterbean" Esch in a "I can't believe those two are wrestlers/fighters who won championships" 2 out of 3 shootfight rounds:

Legitimate freestyle wrestling match

Time-limited three-round shoot boxing fight

2-round MMA fight


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

First Fall - Bryan
Second Fall - Butterbean
Third Fall - Butterbean

Butterbean v Mickie James


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Butterbean

Butterbean vs. Killer Kowalski


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Butterbean

Butterbean v Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Butterbean


Butterbean vs Mark Henry


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Butterbean

Butterbean v Just Joe


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Butterbean

Butterbean vs. The Big Show


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Butterbean

Butterbean vs. Ken Shamrock


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shamrock

Ken Shamrock vs Tank Abbott


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ken Shamrock

Ken Shamrock v Kevin Federline


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ken Shamrock

Ken Shamrock vs. George, The Animal, Steele


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Steele

George "The Animal" Steele vs "Killer" Khan


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

George "The Animal" Steele

George "The Animal" Steele vs Big Van Vader


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

George "The Animal" Steele

George "The Animal" Steele vs. The Boogeyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

George "The Animal" Steele

George "The Animal" Steele vs The Haiti Kid


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

George "The Animal" Steele 

George "The Animal" Steele vs "Hillbilly" Jim


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

"Hillbilly" Jim

"Hillbilly" Jim vs. Sting


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sting

Sting vs. David Arquette


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

David Arquette

David Arquette vs. Donald Trump


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Donald Trump

Donald Trump vs Vince McMahon


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Vince McMahon

Vince McMahon vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Chris Benoit

Chris Benoit vs. Homicide


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Chris Benoit

Chris Benoit vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Chris Benoit

Chris Benoit vs. Women


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

chris benoit


chris benoit vs. eddie guerrero


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eddie


Eddie Guerrero Vs Ricky 'The Dragon" Steamboat


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero -or- Scotty Riggs


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Batista


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero


Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Booker T


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eddie Guerrero.

Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Eddie

Eddie V Eugene


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eddie.

Eddie vs. The Rock?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Rock

The Rock vs Mick Foley


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock.

The Rock vs. HHH?


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

HHH

HHH vs HBK


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK.

HBK vs. Brock Lesnar?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Scott Steiner


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Mick Foley


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Curt Hennig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley Vs Abyss


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

EDIT NINJAD 

Mick Foley 

Mick Foley vs. Sting


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mick Foley.

Mick Foley vs. Terry Funk?


----------



## hunter mr (Aug 19, 2015)

thank you:wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Beniot


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Chris Benoit.

Chris Benoit vs. Psycho Sid.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Psycho Sid

Psycho Sid vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sid

Sid vs. Goldberg


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Goldberg


Goldberg Vs The Undertaker


----------



## Xoundor (Jun 28, 2014)

Taker

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Undertaker


Undertaker vs Stone Cold


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. The Rock


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock.

The Rock vs John Cena?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Rock

The Rock vs Randy Savage


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Steve Austin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock.

The Rock vs. HBK?


----------



## Danatureboiii (Aug 19, 2015)

The Rock

The Rock vs Ric Flair?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock.

The Rock vs. Booker T?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Yokozuna


----------



## Danatureboiii (Aug 19, 2015)

The Rock

The Rock vs Mr McMahon


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mr. McMahon

Mr. McMahon vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar vs. Shane McMahon?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brock Lesnar 

Brock Lesnar vs The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Savage


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage Vs Randy Orton


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Savage.

Randy Savage vs. Andre The Giant?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Triple H


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Randy Savage


Randy Savage Vs Kurt Angle


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Sabu


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Rob Van Dam

Rob Van Dam vs. Stardust


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

RVD.


RVD vs Mike Awesome


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mike Awesome

Mike Awesome vs. Necro Butcher


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Necro is a hardcore icon that churns respect for sure, but I think Mike Awesome was far better overall.


Mike Awesome vs Razor Ramon


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Mike Awesome

Mike Awesome vs. Goldberg


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Goldberg.

Goldberg vs Ryback?


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

_Mike Awesome

Mike Awesome vs The Giant (aka the Big Show)_

EDIT: because late post:

Goldberg.

Goldberg vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shawn Michaels.

Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. Farooq


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Ron Simmons

Ron Simmons vs. Bruiser Brody


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

ron simmons

ron simmons 
vs. 
big e.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Ron Simmons

Ron Simmons vs. Luke Harper


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ron Simmons

Ron Simmons vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Ron Simmons

Ron Simmons vs. Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

ron simmons 


vs. 

lex luger


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I disagree with Ron Simmons winning so much, but in this case I have to go with......

Ron Simmons.


Ron Simmons vs Brian Kendrick


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Ron Simmons

Ron Simmons vs. Steve Blackman


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Ron Simmons

Ron Simmons vs. Yokozuna


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yokozuna

Yokozuna vs. Marty Jannetty


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yokozuna

Yokozuna vs King Kong Bundy


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

King Kong Bundy

King Kong Bundy vs. Armando Estrada


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

King Kong Bundy

King Kong Bundy vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bray Wyatt.

Bray Wyatt vs. Raven?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. Kamala


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Big John Studd


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. Umaga


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. Kevin Nash


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Kevin Nash

Kevin Nash vs. Scott Hall


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kevin Nash

Kevin Nash vs. Paul Heyman


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

kevin nash

Nash
vs.
Kane


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Kane a thousand times

Kane vs tazz


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kane

Kane vs Kamala


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kamala

Kamala vs Killer Khan


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Kamala

Kamala vs Goldust


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kamala

Kamala vs Honky Tonk Man


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Kamala 

Kamala vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Bubba Ray Dudley


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bubba Ray Dudley.

Bubba Ray Dudley vs Matt Hardy?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bubba Ray Dudley

Bubba Ray Dudley vs Christian


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bubba Ray Dudley

Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Scott Steiner


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bubba Ray Dudley.

Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Christian?


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Christian

Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Plaft (Jul 22, 2015)

Christian

Finn Balor vs AJ Styles


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Finn Balor

Finn Balor vs. Psycho Sid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Psycho Sid 

Sid vs Finlay


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Psycho Sid

Psycho Sid vs. Dean Ambrose :wink2:


----------



## Harry Pross (Sep 7, 2015)

Psycho Sid

Psycho Sid Vs. Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Psycho Sid.

Psycho Sid vs. DDP?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

DDP

DDP vs Rick Martel?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ric Martel

Ric Martel vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon v Scott Hall


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs. British Bulldog


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs. Sheamus


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs. Owen Hart


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Owen hart

Owen hart vs william regal


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Owen Hart

Owen Hart vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs. Paul London


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs. Diesel


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Diesel

Diesel vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Jack Swagger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Sami Zayn


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Renee Dupree


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs HBK


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Mantaur


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bret

Bret Hart vs "Superstar" Billy Graham


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Lou Thesz


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Jerry Lawler

Jerry Lawler vs. Goldust


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bret Hart.

Bret Hart vs. Cesaro?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Daniel Bryan.

Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Miz

The Miz vs. Ryback


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

The Miz

The Miz vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Triple H


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs JBL


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Randy Savage


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tanahashi.

Tanahashi vs. Chono


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hiroshi Tanahashi

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Andre the Giant

Andre the Giant vs. Frank Gotch


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Andre the Giant

Andre the Giant vs John Cena


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Andre

Andre The Giant vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior

Ultimate Warrior vs. Batista


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Batista

Batista vs HHH


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Mick Foley


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Junkyard Dog


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Mr Perfect


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs. Psychosis


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs. Ravishing Rick Rude


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rick Rude

Ravishing Rick Rude vs Cowboy Bob Orton


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Rick Rude

Rick Rude vs. Jake Roberts (now to see who someone really rooted for in this classic upper-mid-card feud)


----------



## Rollins.xx (Sep 20, 2015)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts or Booker T??


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Jake, The Snake, Roberts

Jake, The Snake, Roberts vs. Big E


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Jake the Snake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jake was probably the more complete performer, but in this case I preferred Steamboat.

Ricky Steamboat vs Lance Storm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lance Storm.

Lance Storm vs. DDP?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

DDP.

DDP vs. Booker T


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Bookah

Booker T vs. The Rock


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

The Rock


The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tough one. Think I am going with the People's Champion.

The Rock vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Kane


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Been a Kane fan since his debut, but I gotta give it to:

The Rock.



The Rock vs Hogan


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kurt Angle


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock.

The Rock vs. John Cena?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock

The Rock vs Seth Rollins (Don't get this one wrong)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock.

The Rock vs. Roman Reigns.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Samoa Dwayne

The Rock vs. Flex Kavana


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

The Rock


The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs. Heath Slater


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ric Flair 

Ric Flair vs Raven


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Shawn Micheals

Shawn Micheals vs. Steve Austin


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Shawn Micheals

Shawn Micheals or Bret Hart


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bret Hart.

Bret Hart vs. Randy Savage


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Randy Savage


Randy Savage VS Rob Van Dam


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. CM Punk


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Randy Savage


Randy Savage vs Triple H


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Savage

Randy Savage vs Andre the Giant


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Randy Savage


Randy Savage vs The Undertaker


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Kevin Nash


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Undertaker.

The Undertaker vs.Kane.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Finlay


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Terry Funk


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Terry Funk

Terry Funk vs. Brock Lesnar

Edit: I am Brock Lesnar. I am breaking The Undertaker's streak on Wrestling Forums! :mark:


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Chris Beniot


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper (R.I.P :crying


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Roddy Piper

Roddy Piper vs. Bret Hart


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Gangrel


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Gangrel

Gangrel vs. Test


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Test.

Test vs. Shane McMahon?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Test

Test vs. Umaga


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Test


Test vs Spike Dudley


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Test

Test vs. Crash Holly


----------



## Foley_Fan (Sep 24, 2015)

Test.

Test vs D'Lo Brown


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Test.

Test vs. Albert?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Albert

Albert vs Rikishi


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Rikishi


Rikishi vs Taz


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rikishi

Rikishi vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Batista


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batista (Though Roman _may_ change that in the future.)

Batista vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Batista

Batista vs. Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

brock lesnar

brock vs. batista


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brock

Brock Lesnar vs Andre the Giant


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

brock

brock vs. hogan


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Brock 

Brock vs. Savage


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Randy Savage


Randy Savage vs Iron Sheik


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Randy Savage

Macho Man
vs.
Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Macho

Randy Savage vs Curt Hennig


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

randy savage

macho man 
vs.
scott hall/razor ramon


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Macho Man

Sami Zayn vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

duanculo said:


> randy savage
> 
> macho man
> vs.
> scott hall/razor ramon



Going to continue off this since the above guy doesn't get the game.
-----------

Macho Man

Macho Man vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Macho Man

Macho Man vs. Yokozuna


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Savage

Macho Man vs Roddy Piper


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Macho Man


Macho Man vs Kane


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Savage

Macho Man vs "Superstar" Billy Graham


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Macho Man

Macho Man vs. Big John Studd


----------



## declandimi13 (Sep 26, 2015)

Macho Man

Macho Man vs CM Punk


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Savage

Macho Man vs Booker T


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Macho Man Randy Savage

Macho Man Randy Savage vs. Vader


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm staying with Savage, though Vader was cool too.

Macho Man vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

Macho Man

Macho Man VS Lex Luger


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Randy again

Macho Man vs Earthquake


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Randy 

Randy vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Staying with Savage

Macho Man vs Raven


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Randy wins again, confirmed GOAT

Randy vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Undertaker


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Austin

Stone Cold vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Stone Cold.

Stone Cold vs. Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Texas Rattlesnake

Austin vs Gorgeous George


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs HBK


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

3:16

stone cold
vs.
kurt angle


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Stone Cold

Austin vs Lou Thesz


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Austin

Austin vs Edge


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Austin

Austin vs Rock


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Rock

Rock vs Hogan*


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Hogan


Hogan vs The Undertaker


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

hogan 


hogan vs bruno


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Hogan

Hogan vs André*


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I prefer Andre myself.

Andre the Giant vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre the Giant


Andre the Giant vs Cesaro


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Cesaro, without a shadow of a doubt. Would have loved to have seen him swing Andre.

Cesaro vs Arn Anderson


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

cesaro

cesaro vs. lex luger


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Cesaro

Cesaro vs Batista


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Batista.

Batista vs. Baron Corbin?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Baron Corbin


Baron Corbin vs Kane


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Kane, if we consider overall value.

Kane vs. The Big Show*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kane.

Kane vs. Apollo Crews.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Apollo

Apollo Crews vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs Sami Zayn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sami Zayn


Sami Zayn vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eddie.

Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko?

Ninja'd.

Sami.

Sami Zayn vs Dean Malenko?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dean Malenko


Dean Malenko vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Dean Malenko


Dean Malenko vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Rob Van Dam.

Rob Van Dam vs. Neville.*


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

damn tough but RVD by a nose hair

RVD
vs
Kurt Angle


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Mark Mero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle 


Kurt Angle vs Jack Swagger


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kurt Angle.

Kurt Angle vs. Nikki Bella?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk?


Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Goldberg


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar or Shawn Micheals?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> Brock Lesnar
> 
> Brock Lesnar or Shawn Micheals?


Shawn Michaels.

Shawn Michaels or Ric Flair?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Shawn Michaels.

Shawn Michaels or Austin Aeries?


----------



## bmxmadb53 (Mar 12, 2006)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Shawn Michaels or Austin Aeries?


Shawn Michaels.

Shawn Michaels or Papa Shango


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

bmxmadb53 said:


> Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Shawn Michaels or Papa Shango


Shawn Michaels.

Shawn Michaels or Daniel Bryan


----------



## Rahil_Ryu (Jun 15, 2016)

Daniel Bryan 

Daniel Bryan vs Ethan Carter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Eddie Guerrero.

Eddie Guerrero vs Seth Rollins.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs. Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs CM Punk


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Seth Rollins.

Seth Rollins vs Bret Hart


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs HHH


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH


HHH vs Undertaker


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker.

Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jake Roberts

Brian Cage vs. Brock Lesnar (I'm pretty sure I know which one most of you will pick, but it's still an interesting comparison)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Damien Sandow


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar vs Hardcore Holly?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar vs. Jack Swagger?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brock Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Kane


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

Brock Lesnar,

Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs. Bob Backlund


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bob Backlund

Bob Backlund Vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

Bob Backlund

Bob Backlund vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Batista


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles


AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> AJ Styles
> 
> 
> AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins


AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs original ECW era RVD


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

AJ Styles.

AJ Styles vs. CM Punk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Andre The Giant


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Always liked Eddie better, more entertaining imo.

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels (this match shoulda happened IRL)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. Roman Reigns (This should be a good match... just image Sweet Chin Music connected to Reigns' spear)


----------



## Aromal Soman (Jul 6, 2016)

Roman Reigns (Kicks out of 30 SCM and delivers an earth shattering Spherreeeeeee) 

Roman Reigns Vs Nakamura


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. John Cena


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

John Cena

John Cena Vs. Mark Henry


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

John Cena (lets give him a winning streak)

Cena vs Sgt Slaughter


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

John Cena 

John Cena vs. The Mountie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena 

John Cena vs Kane


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kane

Never in Cena's entire career did I like him as much I did Kane when Kane was in his prime

Kane vs Mil Muertes


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kane

Kane vs. Isaac Yankem DDS


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kane.

Kane vs. Abyss


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Abyss (with help from Decay)

Abyss vs Kamala


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kamala

Kamala vs Umaga


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Umaga

Umaga vs. Rikishi


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Umanga

Umaga Vs. André the Giant


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Andre vs Mick Foley


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Foley

Foley vs Ambrose


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. John Cena (Hardcore match)


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Sabu


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Foley

Foley vs Tajiri


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Foley
Foley vs Flair


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Foley

Foley vs Bret Hart


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Triple H


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H Vs. Dave Batista


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Triple H

Triple H vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I liked Lashley but Triple H because he's an all-around superstar

Triple H Vs. Scott Dawson


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs. CM Punk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs. Undertaker (Dude, that'll be a good match)


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Macho Man


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Vader


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Mike Awesome


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Never watched Awesome(R.I.P) but considering what Undertaker has done over the past 20 years and how he is still putting on good matches at this stage in his career...

Undertaker

Undertaker Vs. William Regal


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker.

Undertaker vs Xavier Woods?


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

Taker

Taker vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Undertaker 

Undertaker vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Undertaker.

Undertaker vs. Edge?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

EDGE

EDGE vs. TAZZ


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Edge

Edge vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## darkclaudio (Feb 29, 2012)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Triple H


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Rey Mysterio Jr. 

Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Triple H

Triple H vs Broken Matt Hardy


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Triple H

Triple H vs Sid Vicious


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Sid Vicious

Sid Vicious vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Kevin Owens 

KO Vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs. Kevin Federline


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Federline. 

He has 1-0 winning record vs Cena whereas Owens has a 1-2 losing record against Cena-uhh.

Federline vs Snooki.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Federline

Federline or Drew Carey


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Federline. Coz he fucked Britney.

Federline vs Maria Menopause.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Maria 

Maria Menounos vs Floyd Mayweather Jr.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Floyd

Floyd "Money" Mayweather Jr. Vs. Akebono


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Akebono

Akebono vs James Ellsworth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Akebono


Akebono vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Akebono.

Akebono vs Yokozuna-uhh.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Yokozuna.

Yoko vs Kamala


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Yokozuna.

Yokozuna vs Rikishi.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yokozuna 


Yokozuna vs Mark Henry


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Yokozuna


Yokozuna vs Farooq


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yokozuna

Yokozuna vs. Finn Balor


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yokozuna.

Yokozuna vs Bret Hart?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yokozuna

Yokozuna vs. The Rock


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock.

The Rock vs Booker T?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The Rock

The Rock vs Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Big John Studd


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Randy Savage


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Rock

The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs John Cena


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

John Cena

John Cena vs Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Benoit


Chris Benoit vs The Miz


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The Miz.

The Miz vs B+ Bryan.


----------



## purelydef (May 8, 2014)

B+ Bryan

B+ Bryan vs THE Brian Kendrick


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Brian kendrick

The Brian Kendick vs Harvey Wippleman


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

The Brian Kendrick

The Brian Kendrick vs God


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

God

God vs Vince McMahon


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> God vs Vince McMahon


It's been weeks. I'm calling it a *draw*.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, then we start with 2 new ones.



Shawn Michaels vs. Chuck Palumbo?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs. The Miz


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. Great Muta


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Shawn Michaels


Shawn Michaels vs Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Braun Strowman


Undertaker vs Braun Strowman


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs BROKEN Matt Hardy


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Taker

Undertaker vs Sting


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Undertaker 

Undertaker vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

THEEEEE UNDEEEEEERRRRTAKEEEERRRRRR

Undertaker vs Boreman Lames


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman. Cos he's one of my faves and cos I know you wanted people to pick Taker, so I'll go against the grain :lol

Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs. Batista (That should be a good match)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Batista


Batista Vs. Goldberg


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Lord Steven Regal


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Goldberg.

Goldberg vs (late '90s) Kane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Sting


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Goldberg 

Goldberg vs. Bruno Sammartino


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Goldberg


Goldberg vs Lashley


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Goldberg


Goldberg vs. Mike Awesome


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Goldberg 

Goldberg vs. Edge


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

Edge

Edge vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Edge.

Edge vs. ECIII?


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The third version of EC-uhh.

Him or Brother Nero.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brother Nero

Jeff Hardy or Kalisto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kalisto

Kalisto or Miz


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

^^
LOL kalisto better than jeff hardy? a jobber better than one of the best high flyer who was entertaining?

anyways Miz

Miz or Bray wyatt


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Miz

Miz or John Morrison


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Miz 


Miz or Heath Slater


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The Miz

The Miz vs Eli Drake


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Miz

Miz vs Bruiser Brody


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The Miz

The Miz vs Ric Flair


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Miz.

The Miz vs Rusev?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Miz 


The Miz vs Aron Rex


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Aaron Rex

Aaron Rex vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs Toni Storm


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs. Alundra Blayze/Medusa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs Michelle McCool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Michelle McCool

Michelle McCool or Beth Phoenix


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Michelle McCool

Michelle McCool vs Melina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Michelle McCool

Michelle McCool vs Charlotte


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Michelle McCool

Michelle McCool vs Trish Stratus?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Asuka?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

asuka

asuka vs jeff hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

jeff hardy


jeff hardy vs Kane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane 

Kane vs Matt Hardy


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

Matt Hardy

Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capowrestling (Nov 19, 2016)

Matt Hardy

Matt Hardy vs. Sabu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Matt Hardy

Matt Hardy vs Chris Jericho


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Chris Jericho


Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris Jericho 

Chris Jericho or Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Jericho vs Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs AJ StylesI swear if Jericho fucking loses.....


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whew. *Wipes brow* Thought for sure I done fucked up.

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Undertaker


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Undertaker 

Undertaker vs. Kevin Nash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs The Rock


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ROCK vs Shawn Michaels.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

The Rock

The Rock vs Sting.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sting 

Sting vs DDP


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Sting

Sting vs Steamboat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs Ric Flair


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Flair

Flair Vs Goldberg


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Naitch.

Naitch or Randy.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy


Randy vs Hogan


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Randy
vs.
Sting


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Randy Orton.

VS.

Batista.*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton.

VS.

Rusev


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Rusev vs [pre-comedy act] Vladimir Koslov


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

Rusev vs Ludvig Borga


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rusev

Rusev vs the greatest in ring performer of all time and 2017 hall of fame headliner, Kurt Angle


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

KURT ANGLE MOTHAFUCKAAAAA

AJ Styles or Kenny Omega.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Styles

Styles vs. Tanahashi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Styles 

vs

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

styles 

aj styles vs the rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock 

vs 

HBK


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

The Rock

The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock vs. Ted Dibiase Sr.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

the Rock

the Rock vs Macho Man randy savage


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The Rock

The Rock vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

vs

Roman Reigns


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Rock.

The Rock Vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Rock

vs.

The Miz?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

the rock 

the rock vs batista


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Rock

The Rock vs Randy Orton*


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Braun Strowman


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

BRAUUUUUUUUN

Braun Strowman vs. Kane


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Demon Kane Legend-uhh.

The Big Red Machine Kane vs The Big Red Eric Rowan.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Kane
vs. 
Big Sexy Kevin Nash


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kane

Kane vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jericho!

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Undertaker


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love 'em both, but if I had to pick... Jericho.

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jericho 

Jericho vs Owens 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Jericho maaaaaaaaan

Jericho vs Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jericho 

Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs AJ


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Rick Martel 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

eddie

eddie G vs sami zayn


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Eddie
Eddie vs Rick Rude


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie vs Dean Malenko


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Sasha Banks


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit (ignore outside circumstances)


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

Benoit

Benoit vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zayn 

Sami Zayn vs Killian Dain 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Killian Dain 


Killian Dain vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dain.

Killian Dain vs Arn Anderson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Anderson

Arn Anderson vs Barry Windham


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Arn Anderson 

Arn Anderson vs. Kevin Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Arn Anderson 

Arn Anderson vs Triple H


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Triple H

Triple H vs. The Yeti


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Razor Ramon


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Razor Ramon
Razor vs IRS


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs Carlito


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Razor Ramon 

Razor Ramon vs. Earthquake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs Booker T?


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Booker T

Booker T vs. Dean Ambrose*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Booker T 


Booker T vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Booker T and Jerry Lawler V Steve Austin and Jim Ross...


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Steve Austin and Jim Ross

Steve Austin and Jim Ross vs. The Dudley Boyz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior

The Ultimate Warrior vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Sting


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Sting

Sting vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kane


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Randy Orton


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Orton 

Randy Orton vs Bob Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DDP

DDP vs RVD


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*RVD.

RVD vs. Jeff Hardy*


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

RVD

RVD vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You motherfucker.

I'm going to say Rey overall. Hard choice.

Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mr Perfect 

Mr Perfect vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Randy Savage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan 

Daniel Bryan vs Undertaker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Undertaker 

Undertaker vs Andre the Giant


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

zrc said:


> Undertaker
> 
> Undertaker vs Andre the Giant


Undertaker

Undertaker or Sting


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Undertaker 

Undertaker or Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker. *sigh* I hate that guy...

Undertaker vs The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Christian


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

emerald-fire said:


> AJ Styles
> 
> AJ Styles vs Christian


AJ


Jerry Lawler vs Sgt Slaughter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jerry Lawler 

Jerry Lawler vs The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBK

HBK vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> Randy Savage
> 
> Randy Savage vs The Ultimate Warrior


Savage

Randy Savage vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kevin Nash


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kevin Nash

Kevin Nash vs Scott Hall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scott Hall

Scott Hall vs Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Diamond Dallas Page

Diamond Dallas Page vs John Cena


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DDP

DDP vs Greg Valentine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DDP

DDP vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jeff Jarrett 


Jeff Jarrett vs Adrian Street


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Adrian Street 

Adrian Street vs Rollerball Rocco


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Adrian Street

Adrian Street vs. Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Christian


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jericho 

Jericho vs Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton

Randy Orton vs Damien Sandow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Kevin Nash


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Orton 

Orton vs Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton

Orton vs Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Goldberg


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Goldberg 

Goldberg vs Andre the Giant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Andre The Giant


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart.

Bret Hart vs CM Punk.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Dean Malenko


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Malenko

Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dean Malenko

Dean Malenko vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Malenko

Dean Malenko vs Owen Hart


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Owen Hart

Owen Hart vs. Vader


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Vader 

Vader VS Big John Studd


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vader

Vader vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Mark Henry


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry vs. Mankind


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mankind

Mankind vs. Cactus Jack vs. Dude Love?

*not that anyone's picking Dude Love :lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs. Terry Funk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs. Jake The Snake Roberts


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs. Raven


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs HHH


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs. Vader


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs JBL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs Christian


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Christian

Christian vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Christian

Christian vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian 

Christian vs Dean Malenko


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Malenko

Dean Malenko vs Finlay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Malenko

Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Malenko

Dean Malenko vs Drew Mcintyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre

Drew McIntyre vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Reigns

Reigns vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Sting


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Ric Flair vs. Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

John Cena vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Samoa Joe


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Diesel


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Stone Cold


Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Triple H


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Triple H

Triple H vs Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Sheamus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HHH

HHH vs JBL


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

HHH

HHH v Cena


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena 

Cena vs Victoria


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Victoria :lol

Victoria vs. Trish


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cena

Bob Backlund vs Iron Sheik


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Iron Sheik 

Iron Sheik vs. Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Iron Sheik V Rusev


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rusev vs The Miz


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Miz vs Rick Rude


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Miz

Miz vs Konnan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

The Miz vs Christian


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Christian 

Christian vs Luna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian 

Christian vs Edge


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge 

Edge vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs CM Punk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Mick Foley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Steve Austin


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs. The Rock*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Bret Hart


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock 

The Rock vs. Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs DDP


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Sting


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero V Finn Balor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Jyushin Thunder Liger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin Thunder Liger

Jushin Thunder Liger or The Great Muta?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jyushin Thunder Liger

Jyushin Thunder Liger vs. Owen Hart


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Owen Hart (not really seen much Liger stuff)

Owen Hart vs Dean Malenko


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Owen Hart

Owen Hart vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kane


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jericho

Jericho vs Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero v Ric Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan v The Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Triple H


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Triple H

Triple H vs Edge


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs CM Punk


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs John Morrison


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. Vader


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Triple H


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Samoa Joe.

Samoa Joe vs Daniels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoe Joe vs Bobby Roode


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs. Scott Steiner (lol)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Rusev


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Ric Flair


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bret Hart 

Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Sting


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart 

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Owen Hart

Owen Hart vs Vader


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Owen Hart

Owen Hart vs Steve Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Batista


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bryan

Bryan or Jushin Liger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose v Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy V Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy 

Jeff Hardy vs. John Cena


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

John Cena

John Cena vs. La Parka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

John Cena vs JBL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena

John Cena vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Braun Strauman 

Braun Strauman V Abyss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman vs Big E


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Braun Strauman 

Braun Strauman V Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker V Sting


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs. Mistico


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting 

Sting vs Batista


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting 

Sting vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting

Sting vs Ric Flair


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sting

Sting V Triple H


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Mascarita Sagrada


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Triple H

Triple H V Scott Hall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Bobby Roode


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Bobby Roode

Bobby Roode vs. Eugene


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bobby Roode

Bobby Roode V James Storm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bobby Roode 

Bobby Roode vs EC3


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

EC3

EC3 V Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

EC3

EC3 vs Adam Cole


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Adam Cole

Adam Cole V Kenny Omega


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kenny Omega 

Kenny Omega V Seth Rollins


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Triple H


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Daniel Bryan easily. 

Daniel Bryan vs. Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

Shawn Michaels.

Shawn Michaels vs Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Bobby Roode


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Randy Orton


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H 

Triple H vs. Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Benoit 

Chris Benoit vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk 

CM Punk vs AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No contest...Too hard lol.

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Christian


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs. Terry Funk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Terry Funk

Terry Funk vs. Mick Foley


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mick Foley

SPECIAL ATTRACTION MATCH!

Mankind vs. Cactus Jack vs. Dude Love


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mankind

Mankind vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mankind

Mankind V Sabu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mankind

Mankind vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mankind

Mankind V Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Umaga


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. The Rock


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock V Kenny Omega


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock V Cody


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Randy Savage


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage v Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr Perfect

Mr Perfect v Bobby Roode


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mr Perfect

Mr Perfect vs Rick Rude


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Rude

Rick Rude vs Jim Duggan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rick Rude

Rick Rude vs. Big John Studd


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rick Rude

Rick Rude vs Bobby Roode


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Rude

Rick Rude vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Batista

(Can we use women aswell?)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Manami Toyota

Manami Toyota vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Manami Toyota

Manami Toyota vs Kenta Kobashi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Minami Toyota(by DQ)

Minami Toyota vs Chyna


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chyna 

Chyna V Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chyna

Chyna vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chyna

Chyna V Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair 

Charlotte Flair vs Lita


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Charlotte Flair 

Charlotte Flair V Tessa Blanchard


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard

Tessa Blanchard vs Santana Garrett


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tessa Blanchard

Tessa Blanchard V Rosemary


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Tessa Blanchard

Tessa Blanchard vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tessa Blanchard 

Tessa Blanchard vs. Sensational Sherri


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tessa Blanchard

Tessa Blanchard vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs. Melina


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Taylor Wilde


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs. Luna Vachon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Emma


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Ember Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ember Moon

Ember Moon vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Paige


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paige

Paige vs AJ Lee


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Lee

AJ Lee vs. Sable


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Lee 

AJ Lee vs Emma


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emma

Emma vs Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Emma(squash match)

Emma vs Trish Stratus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Mickie James


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Natayla


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Jazz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Michelle McCool


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Michelle McCool

Michelle McCool vs. Madusa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michelle McCool

Michelle McCool vs Melina


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Melina

Melina vs Lita


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Melina 

Melina vs. Sensational Sherri


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Melina

Melina vs Gail Kim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gail Kim

Gail Kim vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Taka Michinoku


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Awesome Kong


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tajiri


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tajiri

Tajiri vs. The Big Show


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Big Show

Big Show vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Mark Henry


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs Batista


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batista

Batista vs Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs CM Punk vs Seth Rollins


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Edge

Edge vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton vs. Kevin Owens (Elimination Chamber)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Randy Orton 

Randy Orton vs. Macho Man Randy Savage (see what I did that?  )


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat V Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Sting


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sting

Sting v Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bob Backlund


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bob Backlund

Bob Backlund V Lou Thesz


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lou thesz 

Lou Thesz V Steve Austin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs Goldberg


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Austin.

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan V The Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. AJ Styles (and now, my above poster would love to see this... The Rock countering the Phenomenal Forearm into a Rock Bottom  )


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Rock (Countered The Phenomenal ForearmInto a Rock Bottom)

The Rock V King Ricochet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock V Bobby Lashley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock 

The Rock vs Jason Jordan


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Abyss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock 

The Rock vs Pedro Morales


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Rock 

The Rock V Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock 

The Rock vs Randy Orton


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock V Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Andre The Giant


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Kamala


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Yokozuna


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Yokozuna

Yokozuna vs. The Big Show


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Yokozuna

Yokozuna vs. Randy Orton (That should be an interesting match)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton 

Randy Orton vs Cowboy Bob Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton 

Randy Orton vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Austin Aries


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Randy Orton.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton vs JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

JBL

JBL vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Bayley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch 

Becky Lynch vs Ruby Riott


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Kairi Sane


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kairi Sane 

Kairi Sane vs. Stacy Keibler


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. The Hurricane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hurricane

Hurricane vs Rene Dupree


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hurricane 

Hurricane vs Gregory


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gregory Helms

Gregory Helms vs Kid Kash


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kid Ka$h

Kid Ka$h V Rey Meysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan V 123 Kid


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Mr Perfect


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Daniel Bryan


Daniel Bryan V Tully Blanchard


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan 

Daniel Bryan vs. KENTA


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Tetsuya Naito


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Kevin Nash


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Kenny Omega


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho 

Chris Jericho vs EC3


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Triple H


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Brian Pillman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Goldberg


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Pete Dunne


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Sheamus


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Tajiri


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Sting


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SCSA

SCSA vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SCSA

SCSA vs Undertaker


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

SCSA

SCSA V The Rock


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SCSA

Stone Cold vs. Terry Funk (a dream match of mine)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Owen Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Owen Hart(I just had to lol.)

Owen Hart vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Booker T


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Booker T (With The Help Of Sharmell)

Booker T V Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Goldberg 

Goldberg V Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar V Brian Cage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs John Cena


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena 

John Cena vs. Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

John Cena

John Cena vs Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena

John Cena vs Sheamus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

John Cena

John Cena vs Braun Strowman


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Braun Strowman 

Braun Strowman vs. Andre The Giant


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant V Big Show


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Big Show

Big Show vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Show

Big Show vs Braun Strowman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Show

Big.Show vs Rikishi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Big Show

Big Show vs JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

JBL

JBL vs Mark Henry


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

JBL

JBL or Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL

JBL or CM Punk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

John Bradshaw Layfield 

John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Bradshaw Layfield 

John Bradshaw Layfield vs Batista


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Batista

Batista vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle 

Kurt Angle vs. Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs. The Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bret Hart


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs André the Giant


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. The Iron Sheik


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Seth Rollins


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Seth Rollins.

Seth Rollins vs. Finn Balor*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs William Regal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

William Regal

William Regal vs Finlay


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

William Regal

William Regal vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

William Regal

William Regal vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

William Regal

William Regal V Doug Williams


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

William Regal

William Regal vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

William Regal

William Regal vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch V The Miz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

The Miz vs. Kane


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kane

Kane V Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Edge.

Edge vs Christian?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Drew Mcintyre


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Christian

Christian vs Lance Storm


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Christian

Christian vs. Batista


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Batista.

Batista vs Roman Reigns?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs. Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Kalisto


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs John Morrison


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

Rey Mysterio.

Rey Mysterio v Braun Strowman?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rey Mysterio 

Rey Mysterio vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff vs Matt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nakamura

Nakamura vs Dan Severn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nakamura

Nakamura vs Hideo Itami vs Tajiri


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hideo Itami

Hideo Itami v Tannashi


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hideo Itami 

Hideo Itami vs. The British Bulldog


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

British Bulldog

British Bulldog vs Bret Hart


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Sting


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Chris Jericho


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Braun Strowman (This could be an interesting match, would it?)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs HHH


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Lex Luger


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs AJ Styles


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Almas 

Andrade Almas vs Paul London


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andrade Almas

Andrade Almas vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Almas 

Almas vs Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Kane


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Kane

Kane vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Booker T


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kane

Kane vs. "Fake" Diesel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Show

Big Show vs Andre The Giant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Randy Savage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Rick Rude


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Randy Savage 


Savage vs Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Mick Foley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs Roddy Piper


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Vader


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels V Triple H ( DX Street Fight )


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Batista


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Batista 


Batista vs JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

JBL

JBL vs Vince McMahon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

JBL

JBL vs Faarooq


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Faarooq

Faarooq vs. Rocky Maivia


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rocky Maivia

Rocky Maivia vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ken Shamrock

Ken Shamrock V Shayna Basler ( intergender match )


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ken Shamrock

Ken Shamrock vs Big Show


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Show 

Big Show vs Stan Hansen


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Stan Hansen

Stan Hansen vs Vader


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stan Hansen

Stan Hansen vs. Kenta Kobashi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Stan Hansen 

Stan Hansen vs Shinsuck Nakambooty


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stan Hansen

Stan Hansen V Lou Thesz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stan Hansen

Stan Hansen vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stan Hansen

Stan Hansen V Ric Flair


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Jake Roberts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jake Roberts 

Jake Roberts vs Rick Rude


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Rude

Rick Rude vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mr Perfect

Mr Perfect vs Lex Luger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr. Perfect

Mr. Perfect vs Sheamus


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Perfect.

PErfect vs Piper


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mr Perfect

Mr Perfect vs CM Punk


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Perfect. 

Perfect vs The Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock 

The Rock vs AJ Styles


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Paul London


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Christian Cage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Cesaro


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs EC3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Vader


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Batista


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar V Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Benoit 

Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Taker

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Mick Foley


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Undertaker 

Undertaker V Abyss


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

vs

Michelle McCool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Batista


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Goldberg


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs JBL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Flair vs Michelle McCool


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Awesome Kong


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Awesome Kong

Awesome Kong vs Nia Jax


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Awesome Kong

Awesome Kong vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome Kong

Awesome Kong vs Chyna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chyna

Chyna vs Gail Kim


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chyna

Chyna V ODB


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chyna

Chyna vs Ivory


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chyna

Chyna vs Victoria


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Victoria

Victoria vs Molly Holly


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Molly Holly

Molly Holly vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Emma


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Mickie James


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Ivory


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Paige


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Tamina


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch V Mojo Rawley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Undertaker


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs Vader


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Frank Gotch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Mabel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. Delirious


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs British Bulldog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Christian


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge 

Edge vs Road Dogg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Marc Mero


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Edge

Edge vs The Miz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Booker T


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge

Edge vs Stone Cold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Barry Windham


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stone Cold 

Stone Cold vs William Regal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs The Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Booker T


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H 

Triple H vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Adam Cole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs The Miz


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs KENTA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs Andrade Almas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs Austin Aries


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ember Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Chyna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Lita


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Toshiyo Yamada


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Gail Kim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch V Ronda Rousey


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs. Rico


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Lita


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Lita

Lita vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus 

Trish Stratus vs Mickie James


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs The Miz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

The Miz vs. Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty Rhodes vs Bruiser Brody


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty Rhodes vs Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Draw

Kofi Kingston vs Evan Bourne


----------



## vyoung70 (Jan 21, 2018)

APOCALYPTICA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Draw
> 
> Kofi Kingston vs Evan Bourne


Kofi Kingston

Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Kofi Kingston
vs
Xavier Woods


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kofi Kingston

Kofi Kingston vs John Cena


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Kofi Kingston (not even close).

Kofi Kingston vs Booker T (WCW version, not that stupid King Bookah' crap)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Booker T

Booker T vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Booker T

Booker T vs. The Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Batista


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Mick Foley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Yokozuna


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Rock

The Rock vs Killer Kowalski


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Roddy Piper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Scott Hall


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Scott Hall

Scott Hall vs. Sting


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sting

Sting vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs DDP


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sting 

Sting vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Draw

CM Punk vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Chris Jericho


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Chris Jericho
vs
Sting


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Christian


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Christian 

Christian vs William Regal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs Bully Ray


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bully Ray

Bully Ray vs JBL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bully Ray

Bully Ray vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Big Show


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joseph of Samoa. 

Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Randy Orton


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe.

Samoa Joe vs Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs *sigh*, I know what's gonna happen and I'm gonna do it anyway, AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DAMMIT

IDK, I hate both of them. AJ Styles.

AJ Styles vs The Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Draw

Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs. Bobby Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon V Diesel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs 123 Kid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs Diesel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs Triple H


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs. Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs John Morrison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Razor Ramon 

Razor Ramon vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs AJ Styles


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Tiger Mask I


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Benoit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Owen Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

So there truly are no limits this forum will go to. I needed to know for sure.

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Sting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Rick Rude


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Owen Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho vs Bret Hart

Chris Jericho vs Mick Foley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I almost don't want to answer this one, to see if anybody answers Jeff Hardy, just so we know who you are. :side:

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Abyss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Shane McMahon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Booker T


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Matt Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Batista


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton 

Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HHH

HHH vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Arn Anderson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs The Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe or Shinsuke Nakamura?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Adam Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Adam Cole

Adam Cole vs Ricochet


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Adam Cole

Adam Cole vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gee, the suspense.....:cornette

Adam Cole

Adam Cole vs Pete Dunne


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Adam Cole

Adam Cole vs Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andrade

Almas vs Ciampa


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Ciampa

Strowman vs Booker T


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strowman 

Strowman vs. Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs Umaga


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Big Show


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs Mark Henry


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Kane 
Kane vs King Kong Bundy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry vs Big Show

EDIT - Fuck.

Kane, I guess...

Kane vs Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Triple H


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker 

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs Mr Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair 

Ric Flair vs. Harley Race


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs Batista


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batista

Batista vs. Vader


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Vader

Vader vs Mike Awesome


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vader 

Vader vs. Big John Studd


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Vader

Vader vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Mark Henry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan 

Hulk Hogan vs Randy Orton


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Sami Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Piper 

Roddy piper vs Greg Valentine.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roddy Piper

Roddy Piper vs William Regal


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Regal

William Regal vs Finlay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

William Regal

William Regal vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

William Regal 

William Regal vs. Papa Shango


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Regal

William Regal vs David Taylor


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

William Regal

William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Nigel McGuinness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Batista


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batista

Batista vs Finlay


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batista 

Batista vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batista

Batista vs. Stone Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

I'm gonna be very disappointed in the person who ends this streak. I'm just letting you know that right now. Austin is the all time #1.

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker (I'm not gonna lie. I'm nervous.)


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Randy Orton.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs John Cena


----------



## Sartho (May 21, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Sting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Randy Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs. Mick Foley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin
> 
> I'm gonna be very disappointed in the person who ends this streak. I'm just letting you know that right now. Austin is the all time #1.
> 
> *Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker *(I'm not gonna lie. I'm nervous.)


Damn, you gotta be pissed off right now. 

Mick Foley. 

Mick Foley vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Test


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs. Buddy Rogers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Billy Gunn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge

Edge vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. The Iron Sheik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Iron Sheik

The Iron Sheik vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Rick Rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. The Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Brian Pillman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Ted DiBiase


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ted DiBiase 

Ted DiBiase vs JBL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The streak is over. :sadbecky

Ted DiBiase 

Ted DiBiase vs. Irwin R. Schyster


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ted DiBiase

Ted DiBiase vs Big Boss Man


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ted DiBiase

Ted DiBiase vs. Colt Cabana


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ted Dibiase 

Ted Dibiase vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ted Dibiase

Ted Dibiase vs Akeem.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ted Dibiase

Ted Dibiase vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Roddy Piper

Roddy Piper vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Roddy Piper

Roddy Piper vs. Iron Sheik


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Rowdy Roddy Piper

Rowdy Roddy Piper vs Owen Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owen Hart. 

Unbelievable how Piper lasted that long. 

Owen Hart vs The Rock


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs. The Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Billy Graham


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Bob Backlund


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Steve Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting 

Sting vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bret Hart


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Dean Melenko


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Batista


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Bruan Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman vs. Yokozuna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman vs Big Show


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Show

Big Show vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Show

Big Show vs Mark Henry vs Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge

Edge vs Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Ric Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. The Great Muta


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs John Cena


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

John Cena

John Cena vs. Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Batista


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Batista


Batista vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seth Rollins 

Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle vs Edge vs Chris Benoit vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs The Rock


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Bryan Danielson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bryan Danielson

Bryan Danielson vs. Io Shirai 

(We can pick women, right?)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan 

Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Undertaker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Goldust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goldust

Goldust vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Goldust

Goldust vs Val Venis


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Goldust 

Goldust vs Booker T


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Booker T

Booker T vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Booker T

Booker T vs. Vader


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Booker T

Booker T vs. Lance Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Booker T

Booker T vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Booker T 

Booker T vs Farooq


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Faarooq

Faarooq vs JBL


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Faarooq

Faarooq vs. Shelton Benjamin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shelton Benjamin

Shelton Benjamin vs Jason Jordan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shelton Benjamin

Shelton Benjamin vs Charlie Haas


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haas

Charlie Haas vs Rico


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlie Haas

Charlie Haas vs Hardcore Holly


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Charlie Haas

Charlie Haas vs. Chainsaw Charlie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlie Haas

Charlie Haas vs Jason Jordan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlie Haas

Charlie Haas vs Chad Gable


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chad Gable

Chad Gable vs Roderick Strong


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Roderick Strong

Vader vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Vader 

Vader vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Diesel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane

Kane vs Ryback


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs. Asuka


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Manami Toyota


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Curt Hawkins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Mio Shirai


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Koko B. Ware


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka.

Asuka vs Alicia Fox


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Victoria


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Nia Jax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Repo Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bastion Booger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Mantaur


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

This one might be a cheat, so if you feel I'm cheating, feel free to ignore it and start over

Asuka vs Kana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooooh. That's a toughie.

Asuka

Asuka vs. Lita


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I prefer the WWE version. I'm not a fan of the clown stuff, and what I saw of her Japanese wrestling, it was more like worked MMA rather than pro wrestling.

Asuka

Asuka vs Trish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I dig the clown stuff, but I can see where you are coming from.

Asuka

Asuka vs. The Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Miz

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STREAK OVER.









Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. The Undertaker


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Randy Savage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior

Ultimate Warrior vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultimate Warrior

Ultimate Warrior vs. Million Dollar Man


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ted DiBiase

Ted DiBiase vs. HHH


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ted DiBiase

Ted DiBiase vs. The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ted Dibiase

Ted Dibiase vs Rick Rude


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Rick Rude

Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steamboat. I never got why people liked Rude.

Ricky Steamboat vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough one...

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty Rhodes vs. Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mankind

Mankind vs Raven


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mankind

Mankind vs Undertaker


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tough one....going Taker but it's close

Dean Malenko or Buzz Sawyer


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean Malenko

Dean Malenko vs Brett Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs. El Santo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs Randy Savage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs Kazuchika Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet avatar!

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Randy Savage
> 
> Randy Savage vs Kazuchika Okada


Randy Savage

Randy Savage or Bill Dundee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You have to go with the one immediately before you.

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ric Flair, even though he's indirectly responsible for Asuka losing her streak and a WrestleMania main event. Indirectly, so he gets a pass.

Ric Flair vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Sting


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ric Flair

Kerry Von Erich or Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sting

Sting vs Arn Anderson


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Arn Anderson

Arn Anderson or Barry Windham?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barry Windham

Barry Windham vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barry Windham Rotunda 

Bray Wyatt vs Luke Harper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Luke Harper

Luke Harper vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~

Braun

Braun vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Luke Harper
> 
> Luke Harper vs Braun Strowman


Tough one...

Brawn Strwoman

Brawn Strowman or Ron Simmons?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman 

Braun Strowman vs. King Kong Bundy


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Brawn Strowman

Brawn Strowman vs Nikita Koloff


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Braun

Braun vs. Harley Race


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Braun

Braun vs Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs Cactus Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Razor Ramon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Razor Ramon

Razor Ramon vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jerry Lawler

Jerry Lawler vs. Terry Funk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Terry Funk

Terry Funk vs. Dory Funk Jr.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Terry Funk

Terry Funk vs Mick Foley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Bob Backlund


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Masashi Takeda


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Vader


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Edge


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs. Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge

Edge vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batista 

Batista vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batista

Batista vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs Kairi Sane


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss??

Alexa Bliss vs Maryse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fucking wow. ~________________~

Bliss

Bliss vs Asuka

Better be somebody else online besides you two...~_~


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Jacqueline


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Carmella 

Somehow I won't be surprised if the wrong answer is given.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Paige

:cool2

Dang you ninjd me lol

Asuka vs Paige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Gail Kim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Punk

Punk vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho

Jericho vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Perry Saturn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho.

Jericho vs. Kazuchika Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho

Jericho vs Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christian

Christian vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Christian

Christian vs Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jushin Liger

Jushin Liger vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin Liger

Jushin Liger vs. "Mean" Mark Callous


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jushin Liger

Jushin Liger vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KO

Kevin Owens vs Kenny Omega

Ha, you can't be lazy like me and say KO. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Kana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kana, of course

Kana vs Kairi Hojo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana

Kana vs. Arisa Nakajima


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kana

Don't even know who the other girl is to be honest, but she ain't Asuka.

Kana vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Solid answer.

Kana.

Kana vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kana

Again, no idea. I've heard the name.

Kana vs Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana

Kana vs. BROCK LESNAR


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I didn't pick Kana, you should put a straight jacket on me and send me to the nut house. I fucking hate everything about Brock.

Kana vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana

Kana vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate to go against Joey Headrocker, given the roll he's on with his promos is amazing, but Kana. She has so much personality. :shrug

Kana vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana

Kana vs. Papa Shango


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kana

Kana vs Stephanie McMahon


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Stephanie i guess

Stephanie vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

STEPHANIE?! That's who Asuka lost to?

~_________________________________________________~

Never change, WF.

Becky

Becky vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky

Becky vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs Asuka


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Charlotte

Sorry, i didn't know who Kana was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm making the decision Vince should've made at WrestleMania

Asuka

Asuka vs Ember Moon



> Sorry, i didn't know who Kana was.


I figured as much. I sure as hell hope so. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She just won't stay down...

Asuka

Asuka vs. Mia Yim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Alundra Blayze


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Naito


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Ivelisse

This can go on forever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Peyton Royce


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> This can go on forever.


Well, it should, since she shouldn't be losing to anybody other than maybe Austin.

Asuka 

Asuka vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Zack Sabre Jr


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret

Bret vs Styles


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Kenta Kobashi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Mick Foley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Minoru Suzuki


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Triple H


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho

Jericho vs. Mil Mascaras


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Manami Toyota :cheer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cody Rhodes

Cody Rhodes vs. Goldust


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cody Rhodes

Cody Rhodes vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Batista


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada

Okada vs. Io Shirai


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada

Kazuchika Okada vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada 


Kazuchika Okada vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jushin Liger

Jushin Liger vs Shinya Hashimoto


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jyushin Thunder Liger

Jyushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liger

Liger vs. The Great Muta


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jyushin Thunder Liger

Jyushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask II


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Draw

Jeff Hardy vs John Morrison


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Morrison

John Morrison vs Drew Mcintyre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Drew Mcintyre

Drew Mcintyre vs Randy Orton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Drew McIntyre

Drew McIntyre vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Drew Mcintyre

Let's cut this off before it goes any further than it needs to.

Drew Mcintyre vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Drew Mcintyre 

Drew Mcintyre vs Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Cesaro


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rollins

Seth Rollins vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk

CM Punk vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

SHawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK

HBK vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Iron Sheik


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Andrade Almas


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

(heel turn incoming)

Andrade Cien Almas

Almas vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio

ADR was great, I don't care what ya'll say. He had it all. Though his gimmick just wasn't the same without the cars and Ricardo.

Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mysterio. So incredibly charismatic and likable. Likable to the point that I didn't care that he was beating up wrestlers 2x his size.

Mysterio vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio. Absolutely hated Mysterio. 

Alberto Del Rio vs Daniel Bryan


Damn. New one: 

Jeff Hardy. 

Jeff Hardy vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate Rey too, I'm glad I'm not alone.

Dean Ambrose over the worst wrestler of all time.

Dean Ambrose vs The Miz


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

KO 

KO vs Pillman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens.

Kevin Owens vs Aleister Black


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Adam Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KO

Kevin Owens vs Neville


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Really started to like Neville, but he's not better than KO. 

Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens by a country mile. Styles is not good at all and I don't care what anyone says on the matter.

Kevin Owens vs Sheamus


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens by far

Kevin Owens vs Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Braun Strowman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Mr. McMahon


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

That was a pretty good streak. 

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs William Regal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho, but I love Regal. He should get some appreciation in this thread.

Chris Jericho vs Batista


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho, no doubt. 

Chris Jericho vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Booker T


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H

Triple H vs The Rock


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Triple H 

HHH vs Arn Anderson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H

Triple H vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H

Triple H vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Mick Foley


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Foley.

Foley vs Vader


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Goldberg


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Bob Backlund


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs JBL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiroshi Tanahashi

CM Punk vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiroshi Tanahashi

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Genichiro Tenryu


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Tanahashi

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Antonio Inoki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiroshi Tanahashi 

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi 

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## spidermanson13 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi 

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Akio Sato


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiroshi Tanahashi 

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Emma


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Paige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Lita


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cuss:

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky
:becky

Becky Lynch vs Melina


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really? ~_____________________________________________~

The greatest wrestler of all time vs some girl who's mediocre at everything and can't get a push. Unreal.

You know what, Melina purely out of spite. 

Melina vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Melina

Melina vs Mickie James


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Lita


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Becky Lynch


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mickie James, stop with Becky please.

Mickie James vs The Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Sting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck

Undertaker. God dammit, I hate voting for this fuck.

Undertaker vs Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Io Shirai

Io Shirai vs. Balor


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Balor
(I don't know much about this lo shirai)

Finn Balor vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Balor

Balor vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Balor

Finn Balor vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hart

Hart vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hart

Bret Hart vs SCSA


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Ultimate Warrior


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

SCSA

SCSA vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka finally losing to someone worthy as opposed to whack ass mediocrity like Becky or Styles, I'll take it.

Stone Cold.

Stone Cold vs Cactus Jack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cactus Jack (I'm sorry! I'm a Foley fanboy!)

Cactus Jack vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Cactus Jack! 

Cactus Jack vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joe

Samoa Joe vs Sting


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe 

Samoa Joe vs Tetsuya Naito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, tough...

Joe

Joe vs. Yokozuna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoe Joe vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe

Joe vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe

Joe vs. Kharma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe 

Joe vs Nia Jax


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe

Joe vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Mark Henry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Christian


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Christian

Christian vs Seth Rollins

edit: shit somehow couldn't ask Joe vs Bigelow again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe

Joe vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If anybody picks Charlotte over Joe, I just don't know anymore.

Joe

Joe vs Becky Lynch

I'm very disappointed in you, ahead of time. Just so you know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, now I'm sad. 

Joe

Joe vs. Asuka


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Joe 

Joe vs Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cuss:



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Well, now I'm sad.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe vs. Asuka


Good. I'm glad somebody else is sane and doesn't get her hype.

Joe

Joe vs Asuka


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Joe

Joe vs. Ric Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~

Joe

Joe vs Asuka

This is getting done until the right answer is given. *crosses arms with scowl across face*

EDIT - God dammit

Kurt Angle

Angle vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Buddy Rogers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Joe or Charlotte. Either or.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Hikaru

Hikaru vs Joe lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe.

Joe vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nakamura

Nakamura vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. I do not even need to know who the other one is. She pales in comparison to greatness.

Asuka vs Scott Steiner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Hikaru
> 
> Hikaru vs Joe lol


Asuka's my favorite, but I'm glad Hikaru finally won one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Io


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Io

Io vs Kairi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, of course over the most overrated female wrestler on the planet.

Asuka vs Toni Storm

EDIT - ~______________________________________~

Kairi vs Asuka.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

asuka

asuka vs bray wyatt 

(hmmm)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. Even over Bray Wyatt. She's that good.

Asuka vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Syuri


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka, just to ask this

Asuka vs Stone Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sadly, all time, Stone Cold. He was my childhood. Stone Cold vs Vince was my life. I love Asuka, but I have to vote with my heart. 

Of course today I'm more interested in Asuka than Stone Cold, but she's still current.

Stone Cold vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Vince McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Stone Cold

him vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. El Santo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Bret Hart

By the way, Phantom, is there anyone in the history of wrestling you would vote over Asuka, or is she your absolute, all time #1? I have to know.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stone Cold

vs. Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold

vs Ted Dibiase Sr

Good call, Rick. This is more efficient than typing out two names.

Leave it to Rick Sanchez of all people to figure that out. He is the smartest man in the universe after all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Stone Cold
> 
> Stone Cold vs Bret Hart
> 
> By the way, Phantom, is there anyone in the history of wrestling you would vote over Asuka, or is she your absolute, all time #1? I have to know.


For sentimental reasons, Andre the Giant and Jake Roberts. 

Even then, she's pretty close. Asuka is the reason I got back into WWE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Million Dollar Man

vs. Papa Shango


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dibiase 

vs Stan Hansen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> For sentimental reasons, Andre the Giant and Jake Roberts.
> 
> Even then, she's pretty close. Asuka is the reason I got back into WWE.


Are they too personal to disclose? You've piqued my interest, but I'll respect your wishes if you choose not to divulge further. Or are you just a really, really big fan of The Princess Bride? 

Asuka should be the reason everyone is into WWE. She's unbelievable at what she does. Not workrate, btw, I mean, charisma, and the surface level things that people don't even think about, like facial expressions, body language, etc. Just carrying yourself like a fucking star. I've never seen a woman, and almost never seen a talent pull it off quite to this extent. I don't know why she isn't more popular. I see so much charisma and personality just flowing out of there and people just seem to go "Oh, she's a pretty good worker". Fuck that, her workrate is the worst of her, and that's fantastic as it is.

Dibiase

vs Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Are they too personal to disclose? You've piqued my interest, but I'll respect your wishes if you choose not to divulge further. Or are you just a really, really big fan of The Princess Bride?
> 
> Asuka should be the reason everyone is into WWE. She's unbelievable at what she does. Not workrate, btw, I mean, charisma, and the surface level things that people don't even think about, like facial expressions, body language, etc. Just carrying yourself like a fucking star. I've never seen a woman, and almost never seen a talent pull it off quite to this extent. I don't know why she isn't more popular. I see so much charisma and personality just flowing out of there and people just seem to go "Oh, she's a pretty good worker". Fuck that, her workrate is the worst of her, and that's fantastic as it is.
> 
> ...



Not at all. Andre was the first wrestler I ever loved. To a young Phantom, he was a real-life fairytale character. Andre was mythic. 

Jake scared me as a kid, so of course I adored him. He was this cool, sinister supervillain and I just dug everything about him. Plus, anyone who was spooky enough to hang with Alice Cooper was awesome in my book.

They both meant a lot to me when I was young.

Piper

vs. Akeem, the African Dream


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool.

I didn't grow up with Andre and Jake, so I have no attachment to them. I started in 1990 and Jake isn't one of the people I have memories of, and I barely have memories at all of anything that happened pre Attitude Era. My first favourite was Bret, which I now look back on and go "What the FUCK was I thinking? I was one dumb ass kid." 

The reason I put Austin over her is because he produced my all time favourite feud with Vince. The most fun I had watching wrestling was Austin vs Vince. After that, it's been all downhill. He wasn't my first favourite, but he was the first guy where I went "Oh yeah, nobody's ever gonna top this guy." 

I'll say Akeem just because his gimmick was kinda funny for being so stupid. Piper was probably a lot better, but I just don't like Piper at all. I'm sure I don't like Dream either, but whatever. He's so goofy I can make fun of the act.

Akeem vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Perfect

Mr. Perfect vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Baron Corbin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray

Bray vs. Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Asuka should be the reason everyone is into WWE. She's unbelievable at what she does. Not workrate, btw, I mean, charisma, and the surface level things that people don't even think about, like facial expressions, body language, etc. Just carrying yourself like a fucking star. I've never seen a woman, and almost never seen a talent pull it off quite to this extent. I don't know why she isn't more popular. I see so much charisma and personality just flowing out of there and people just seem to go "Oh, she's a pretty good worker". Fuck that, her workrate is the worst of her, and that's fantastic as it is.


I agree. She's a rockstar. I don't think anyone on the current roster is as charismatic/entertaining as she is.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker. He rocked that Phantom look.










Undertaker vs. The Boogeyman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I agree. She's a rockstar. I don't think anyone on the current roster is as charismatic/entertaining as she is.


There's nobody even close. I don't know how more people don't notice this. How she isn't the most over person in that company baffles me. I don't know how Vince doesn't see anything there, either. How do you promote wrestling since 1980 and not recognize a once in a lifetime talent? The state of her career compared to where it should be is tragic.

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Kevin Nash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. I hate voting for Undertaker.

Nikki Cross. 

Nikki Cross vs Bayley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Gotta be Bayley, right? 

Bayley vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley

Bayley vs. Mia Yim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RBrooks said:


> Gotta be Bayley, right?


I would've hoped not.

Bayley, I suppose. I don't know Mia Yim.

The cycle ends here, to quote Zeus and Kratos.

Bayley vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley














Just kidding. Asuka

vs. Dana Brooke


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Peyton Royce


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka

Asuka vs Io Shirai


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Io Shirai

Io Shirai vs Manami Toyota


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

EDIT - SON OF A! 

AGAIN?!

Toyota

Toyota vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Lacey Evans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Shoutout to Iwatani, though. I saw her in clips against Io Shirai and she was way better than Io was.

Asuka vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Devil Masami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka. XD

Asuka vs Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh my...

The first Asuka match I needed a moment on...

Asuka

Asuka vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, Bull Nakano...

Asuka over the disappointment known as Shinsuke Nakamura. He doesn't work in WWE, she does.

Asuka vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Kenny Omega 

Kenny Omega vs Kota Ibushi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I always thought Bull Nakano was pretty boss...

Asuka

Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I didn't. 

Honestly, it's pretty fucked up as well that she became womens champion and Asuka won't. I guess Vince was less Japanese phobic back then.

Asuka

Asuka vs Kharma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka is still my choice, but I've been trying to get a win for Nakano. Unfortunately for her, Asuka takes priority.

Asuka 

Asuka vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Road Dogg 

In more ways than one, lol. ~_____________~


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Stacy Keibler

(Edit: yeah I know, I'm dumb)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Har har

Asuka

Asuka vs Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Sumie Sakai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Paul Heyman

This is open to managers too, right? Well, if it's not, I'm amending those rules.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Kyoko Inoue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Emma


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Emma (sorry, patriotism)

Emma vs Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wow, wasn't expecting that...

Emma

Emma vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Emma

Emma vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs Nikki Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs. Nailz


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs Daffney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Toshiyo Yamada


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. Lita


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Lita

Lita vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lita

Lita vs. Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lita

Lita vs. Chyna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chyna

Chyna vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chyna

Chyna vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chyna

Chyna vs. Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chyna

Chyna vs Ivory


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ivory

Ivory vs Jacqueline


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jacqueline

Jacqueline vs Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jacqueline

Jacqueline vs. Toni Storm


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jacqueline

Jacqueline vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa vs The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz

Miz vs Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

The Miz vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Dean Malenko


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Cesaro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs. Blue Demon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Test


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty Rhodes vs. Goldust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs Baron Corbin
Dean because he actually has a character and can talk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

LunaticDavis said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Baron Corbin
> Dean because he actually has a character and can talk


Pay attention to THE RULES.



emerald-fire said:


> Dusty Rhodes
> 
> Dusty Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase


Ted DiBiase.

Ted Dibiase w/Virgil vs The Miz w/Maryse


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz w/Maryse

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Miz

The Miz w/Maryse vs Earthquake and Typhoon in a handicap tag match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miz and Maryse


The Miz and Maryse vs. Kana and Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz and Maryse

The Miz and Maryse vs Rusev and Lana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miz and Maryse

The Miz and Maryse vs. Braun Strowman and Alexa Bliss


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose
The Miz and maryse vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miz and Maryse

The Miz and Maryse vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Miz and Maryse

The Miz and Maryse vs. The Shield and The New Day (2 on 6 handicap match)


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

The Shield
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Shield

The Shield vs Evolution


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

The Shield
The Shield VS Goldberg(3 on 1 handicap match)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goldberg

Goldberg vs. Asuka (Streak vs. Streak)


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

ASUKA
ASUKA vs Curt Hawkins
Streak vs Streak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Konami


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Asuka
Asuka vs AJ Styi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Aja Kong


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Io Shirai


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Asuka
Asuka vs Iron Shiek
(I know its the most random match)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Molly Holly


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Molly Holly
Molly Holly vs Hurricane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guererro vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie

Eddie vs Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie vs. Booker T


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie

Eddie vs Ric Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flair

Ric Flair vs Harley Race


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Harley Race
Harley Race vs Steve Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Edge


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Edge
Edge vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rey

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho

Jericho vs Samoa Joe


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Joe
Joe vs Ambrose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ambrose 

Ambrose vs Cesaro


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Ambrose
Ambrose vs Terry Funk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ambrose

Ambrose vs Reigns :quite


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Ambrose
Ambrose vs Mick Foley


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk

CM Punk vs Sting


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

CM Punk.

CM Punk vs. Shawn Michaels.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Ambrose
Ambrose vs Brian Pillman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk 

CM Punk vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Styles


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Styles
Styles vs Ellsworth


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs John Morrison


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles

Styles vs Omega


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Styles

vs Seth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rollins

Rollins vs Okada


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn

Zayn vs Lashley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh come on. Styles over Sami, of course... 

AJ Styles. 

AJ Styles vs Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RBrooks said:


> Oh come on. Styles over Sami, of course...
> 
> AJ Styles.
> 
> AJ Styles vs Cesaro


Unfortunately, this forum is infested with people who think AJ Styles is not just talented, which is inaccurate on its own merits, but one of the absolute best of all time. I'm glad somebody besides me can be the voice of reason around here.

Cesaro

Cesaro vs Asuka


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Unfortunately, this forum is infested with people who think AJ Styles is not just talented, which is inaccurate on its own merits, but one of the absolute best of all time. I'm glad somebody besides me can be the voice of reason around here.
> 
> Cesaro
> 
> Cesaro vs Asuka


Well, I don't hate Styles, he's decent. But man - choosing Zayn over him? At what quality Styles is better than Zayn? Certainly not in the ring. Not on the mic, for damn sure. I guess the booking matters to some people. 

Cesaro. 

I know you love Asuka, but Cesaro is just unbelievable. 

Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan. Is this a joke, lol. 

Bryan vs Austin Aries


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RBrooks said:


> Well, I don't hate Styles, he's decent. But man - choosing Zayn over him? At what quality Styles is better than Zayn? Certainly not in the ring. Not on the mic, for damn sure. I guess the booking matters to some people.
> 
> Cesaro.
> 
> ...


I'm rescinding that voice of reason comment.

Miz

Miz vs Owens


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Owens vs. Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owens

Owens vs Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens 

Kevin Owens vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owens

Owens vs Brock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Batista


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Batista

Batista vs Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge

Edge vs RVD


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge

Edge vs Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian

Christian vs Sheamus


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Wade Barrett


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeez, I love Barrett. But CM Punk is my #1. 

CM Punk vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Mick Foley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk 

CM Punk vs Stone Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Hogan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Austin

Austin vs Savage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Million Dollar Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold 

Stone Cold vs Jake Roberts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Piper


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Kane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Austin

Austin vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

HBK

HBK vs. Ric Flair


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Damn, what a streak Austin had, and you put Michaels over him? 

Ric Flair 

Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew it was a mistake to write Michaels down. As I was doing it, in my own head, I was like "Don't do it, he's the most overrated wrestler in history, he could win. Put Triple H down."

So because Triple H was my first choice, that Michaels vote did not happen, and we're re-starting with Austins streak unbroken

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Austin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok, lol 

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs that Okada guy I have yet to know (I promise I will)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold

Watch Kazuchika Okada vs Kenny Omega III. It's on Youtube, just type in Okada vs Omega, it's the first result. It is, without question, the greatest match I've ever seen. That doesn't mean he's gonna beat Steve Austin, or for that matter, a lot of wrestlers, although I respect his in ring work.

Austin vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Austin

Austin vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin, but I was tempted to go with Punk, because he's the better talker imo, and that's usually my go to, but I just think Austins segments were more entertaining.

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Stone Cold Steve Asuka side

This one will be devestating for me no matter who wins.  (it'll be Austin, I'm under no illusions about that.)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold

I don't even know, who should be put over Austin. In terms of character, overness, look, charisma. There's no one. In-ring is a different story, I guess everyone has their criteria. 

Stone Cold vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not putting anyone over him. He's THE best of all time.

I wouldn't say he has my favourite look of all time, but whatever, his look is great. 

Austin

Austin vs The Road Warriors

I don't think we've done one man vs a team before, but fuck it, why not mix it up?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold. 

Might as well put Austin vs the whole roster combined, lol. 

In fact, I'm doing something just like that: 

Stone Cold vs nWo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Crow Sting (WCW)


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Austin
Austin vs Taker
Now there's a tough one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not tough at all. Fuck Undertaker.

Austin.

Austin vs Goldberg


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Ric Flair


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not tough at all. Fuck Undertaker.
> 
> Austin.
> 
> Austin vs Goldberg


 Why?! Taker is awesome, sorry he's not some lesbian looking untalented wrestler who doesn't even know English(I'm not homophobic, but she looks horrible, and not racist, but she can't even cut a decent promo) and goldberg? He can't even wrestle for more than 10 seconds


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Bryan
Bryan vs Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LunaticDavis said:


> Why?! Taker is awesome, sorry he's not some lesbian looking untalented wrestler who doesn't even know English(I'm not homophobic, but she looks horrible, and not racist, but she can't even cut a decent promo) and goldberg? He can't even wrestle for more than 10 seconds


She doesn't need to cut a promo, she has more charisma than the entire roster. And really, untalented and horrible looking.  This coming from a fan of a guy who hasn't had one good singles match in his career, and is one of the ugliest motherfuckers on the roster. (before you fire back, I'm a fan too).

Why fuck Undertaker? Because he buried the shit out of Bray Wyatt. Not to mention he's old as fuck and every appearance he does now is wasting peoples time. This fucking guy does a program with John Cena, never shows up once, then does a 2 minute match at WrestleMania, which disappointed everyone in the building. Bryan Alvarez was there, he confirmed that everyone was pissed after that match was over. Undertaker took a pay day without putting in any work, knowing he couldn't work a full match, he's worn down, and he buried one of my favourites. So yes, fuck Mark Calloway.



Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Bryan Danielson

o :side:


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eh, let's not get off topic. 

Bryan

Bryan vs AJ Styles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

MVP vs Mr Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't want to get off topic, but this guy just keeps jabbing at me.

Bryan? Which one? :side:

EDIT - Welp, doesn't matter now.

Mr Kennedy.....Kennedy

*sigh* I loved that gimmick in WWE. If only he were smart and not injury prone.

Kennedy vs Carlito


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't we all just be friendly Ambrose fans  

Mr. Kennedy

Broken Matt vs Woken Matt
well, that's obvious actually


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's hard to be friendly with someone who thinks Asuka is untalented and ugly. I'm perfectly happy being civil and leaving it at that.



> Broken Matt vs Woken Matt


Not the way it works. It's Kennedy vs Matt now.

Kennedy

Kennedy vs Jack Swagger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kennedy

Kennedy vs John Morrison


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > Why?! Taker is awesome, sorry he's not some lesbian looking untalented wrestler who doesn't even know English(I'm not homophobic, but she looks horrible, and not racist, but she can't even cut a decent promo) and goldberg? He can't even wrestle for more than 10 seconds
> ...


 OK, calling Asuka untalented was too Xtreme, she's probably the most talented female superstar, but really? Dean has never had a decent match? Sorry he doesn't do 50 flips, this is wrestling not gymnastics.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, I screwed up. 

Kennedy. 

Kennedy vs Broken Matt, then.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Swagger
Swagger vs Sgt slaughter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Broken Matt

Broken Matt vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

George "The Animal" Steele

George "The Animal" Steele vs John Morrison


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

George Steele

George Steele vs. Jim Duggan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LunaticDavis said:


> OK, calling Asuka untalented was too Xtreme, she's probably the most talented female superstar, but really? Dean has never had a decent match? Sorry he doesn't do 50 flips, this is wrestling not gymnastics.


You should probably know that I absolutely despise flips and spot monkeys, and would happily fire people like AJ Styles and Ricochet on the spot if I were in charge. It has nothing to do with flips, it has to do with the fact that he's not very good.

And I think he's great. He's a great personality, he's a great talker, that's the important thing, not his work, but let's be real. He's not very good. He's a CZW guy, he's not exactly known for his stellar ring technique.

EDIT - Oh good, it was changed. 

Steele

Steele vs Rock


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LunaticDavis said:
> 
> 
> > OK, calling Asuka untalented was too Xtreme, she's probably the most talented female superstar, but really? Dean has never had a decent match? Sorry he doesn't do 50 flips, this is wrestling not gymnastics.
> ...


Let's just make a truce, but I think styles is great, I haven't seen much ricochet, but styles is great IMO,now let's stop arguing
Paige
Paige vs Del Rio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LunaticDavis said:


> Let's just make a truce, but I think styles is great, I haven't seen much ricochet, but styles is great IMO,now let's stop arguing
> Paige
> Paige vs Del Rio


Done. I didn't care about doing it in the first place, you brought it up.

Del Rio

Del Rio vs Rey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Rey 
Rey vs Batista


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Batista

Batista vs Randy Orton


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Batista
Batista vs The Shield 
Handicap match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batista

Batista vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batista

Batista vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Triple H

Triple H vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hunter

Triple H vs Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Papa Shango :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Angle

Angle vs KENTA (not Itami. KENTA)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KENTA

KENTA vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KENTA. I didn't see enough of either, but KENTA was something else. It's a shame he got hurt badly and Nakamura got ahead of him.

KENTA vs Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KENTA

KENTA vs. Takako Inoue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KENTA. Never even heard of her. :shrug

KENTA vs Tanahashi


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Tanahashi

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Jushin “Thunder” Liger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin “Thunder” Liger

Jushin “Thunder” Liger vs. El Santo


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

El Santo

El Santo vs. Great Muta


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Muta
Muta vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Muta

Muta vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bull Nakano

vs Io


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Do you mean Lo Ki? if so then
Lo Ki vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LunaticDavis said:


> Do you mean Lo Ki? if so then
> Lo Ki vs Samoa Joe


He meant Io Shirai. She's the top female star in Japanese womens wrestling, WWE just signed her this week.

Either way, whether it's Bull Nakano, Io Shirai or Low Ki, the answer is still Joey Headrocker.

Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Christian


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

KO
KO vs Young Bucks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KO. I hate the Young Pennies.

KO vs CM Punk


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> KO. I hate the Young Pennies.
> 
> KO vs CM Punk


 I'm a huge Young Bucks fan, But that's a pretty funny joke
Anyways Punk
Punk vs Gulak


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Nakamura


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Nakamura
Nakamura vs Renee young


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nakamura

Nakamura vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. Jenna Morasca (lol)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. Colt Cabana


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Dakota Kai


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. Starlight Kid


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Moon 

Ember Moon vs Nia Jax


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi

Kairi vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi

Kairi vs. Kaori Yoneyama


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi

Kairi vs Emma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi

Kairi vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Andre The Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre!

Andre vs. Goldust


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Big Show


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Andre

Andre The Giant vs King Kong Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Big Cass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Giant González


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Cesaro


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Cesaro

Cesaro vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:no

John Cena

John Cena vs. El Hijo del Santo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cesaro 

Cesaro vs Sheamus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cesaro

Cesaro vs Chris Hero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Hero

Chris Hero vs. Konami, who was trained by Kana/Asuka


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I love how PhantomoftheRing chose Cena over Cesaro, but it's so ridiculous everyone just ignored. lol (no offense)

Konami, I guess. Don't like Hero. 

Konami vs... Asuka. Here we go again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess I'll say Konami, just because Asuka trained her. I'm doing this for Asuka, not her.

Is she any good? I want to know if Asuka is any good as a trainer.

Also, did Asuka come up with that name for her? I know she's obsessed with video games. :lol

Konami vs Asuka

EDIT - Asuka

Now I can't do that one. Asuka vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

None taken. To be honest, I picked Cena over Cesaro because Cesaro beat Andre. I'm a petty, petty man. 

Asuka

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch

EDIT - Well, still Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll take Cena because Cena has charisma and can talk and Cesaro doesn't and can't.

Asuka

Asuka vs Cena :side:



> EDIT - Well, still Asuka.


No need to edit then, lol. At least not for that. Plz answer my question.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah. Cena is very charismatic, but not as charismatic as...

Asuka

Asuka vs. The Miz

My comment above my answer was addressing another post, so I just wanted to make it clear that Asuka was my choice for that battle as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is true, he is not.

Asuka

Asuka vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Aleister Black 

Konami is okay. She's basically a sloppier Kana. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No worries. What about the name, though? :lol

Doesn't sound like a ringing endorsement of Asuka as a trainer if she's sloppy. Hopefully the student just sucked. I fully expect Asuka to be a trainer at the Performance Center when her career is over, so hopefully she'll train many more people and they'll go on to be good.

Asuka

Asuka vs Adam Cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That thought definitely crossed my mind the first time I heard her name...

"Sloppier" may be too harsh. "Less polished" is more accurate. 


Asuka

Asuka vs. Mio Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, if she wasn't less polished, she'd be a prodigy, so.....yeah.

Asuka

Asuka vs Io Shirai

Please let Phantom answer this one...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io Shirai


















is not my answer. Asuka



Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew it wouldn't be, that's why I wanted you to answer. Everybody else would've said Io.

Asuka

Asuka vs Kairi Sane

Speaking of Io, and Kairi, I'm watching this match between them on Youtube, and man, this match is fucking TERRIBLE. Where did this reputation of Io's come from? I'm sure you know the match I mean, they brawl way out into the crowd, Io gives Kairi this standing moonsault that completely whiffs (which I'm sure was intentional, without the benefit of commentary, but still looks horrible). She's giving Kairi these face kicks that are so horrible and weak, they're not connecting at all. She can't apply a decent looking camel clutch. Meanwhile Kairi's shit looks way better than hers, she gives her this amazing looking spear, she does this awesome Balor foot stomp with Io draped over the ropes, her chops are great. Her stuff is looking so much cleaner. 

Who the fuck rates this girl? This is the best in the world? If this is the best she can do, I am not impressed.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Candice LaRae


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

@Tyrion It seems like you just didn't want to like Io cause you love Asuka so much lol. Both Kairi and Io is better than Asuka.

Candice

vs Trish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trish

Trish vs Asuka



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> @Tyrion It seems like you just didn't want to like Io cause you love Asuka so much lol. Both Kairi and Io is better than Asuka.
> 
> Candice
> 
> vs Trish


Why the fuck would I not want to like someone? That makes no sense. 

I'm just saying, based on this showing, Io sucks. She's fucking up everything. At one point, Kairi is coming off the ropes, and Idiot Shirai kicks her right in the leg, and Kairi sells her stomach, meaning that's where she was supposed to hit. Like.....god damn she's bad in this match. This is like trying to watch a 10 year pro have a match with a rookie. It's sad.

If she's better than Asuka then go fucking prove it in WWE. Be better than her. If she's better then I'll say it. She's not better in this match, that's for damn sure. Daniel Bryan is a better wrestler than Asuka, I don't like him, I have no problem admitting that. Just, you know.....actually do it. I don't want to hear best in the world if this is the type of performance I can expect.

As for Kairi, she's great. She's not as charismatic or engaging as Asuka is, but her work is smooth as hell.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

Asuka

Asuka vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Trish
> 
> Trish vs Asuka
> 
> ...


Do you realize how emotional are you on this topic? You always had your favourites but this thing with Asuka seems odd. She is coming, don't worry, and you will hear how she is the best in the world and you will hear it by way more people cause she will outshine everyone on the biggest stage. You may not like it (or hate it as you seem this emotional already) but it is inevitable.

Asuka

vs Kofi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Chris Benoit



> Do you realize how emotional are you on this topic? You always had your favourites but this thing with Asuka seems odd. She is coming, don't worry, and you will hear how she is the best in the world and you will hear it by way more people cause she will outshine everyone on the biggest stage. You may not like it (or hate it as you seem this emotional already) but it is inevitable.


I'll hate her being called the best if it's a lie. If it's the truth, I promise you I'll be thrilled to be proven wrong. I do not intentionally set out to hate anyone, it's not fun and it sucks the fun out of the business to hate people, but I won't lie about the way I feel.

Right now, my opinion of her is that she's a pile of shit. I'm begging her, prove me wrong. I am not above being completely won over. I used to hate CM Punk and Bray Wyatt, now they're in my all time top 5. I'm more than happy to become a card carrying member of the Io Shirai fan club, all she's gotta do is step the fuck up and prove she's as good as the hype says she is, which based on this match is grossly inaccurate hype.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Mil Máscaras


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Mistico


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Ultimo Dragon


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ultimo Dragon

Ultimo Dragon vs Juventud Guerrera


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Último Dragón 
Último Dragón vs Kushida


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Ultimo dragon
Ultimo dragon vs Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin "Thunder" Liger

Jushin "Thunder" Liger vs. Tiger Mask IV


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jushin Thunder Liger

Jushin Thunder Liger vs Great Sasuke


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No contest

Jamie Noble vs Gregory Helms


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Helms

Gregory 'Hurricane' Helms vs Paul London


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Paul London

Paul London vs Shannon Moore


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Paul London 

Paul London vs Billy Kidman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Kidman

Billy Kidman vs Jamie Noble


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Billy Kidman

Billy Kidman vs Spike Dudley


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Billy Kidman

Billy Kidman vs Psicosis


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kidman

Billy Kidman vs Paul London


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Kidman

Billy Kidman vs Tajiri


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tajiri

Tajiri vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tajiri 

Tajiri vs Mikey Whipwreck


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tajiri

Tajiri vs Rhyno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tajiri

Tajiri vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Randy Savage


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Bret Hart


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret

Bret Hart vs Tito Santana


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bret

Bret vs. D. Bryan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bret

vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret

Bret Hart vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Mick Foley


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs. Booker T


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret

Bret Hart vs Okada


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Okada

Okada vs Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Taker

Undertaker vs Adam Bomb


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## WrestlingFan2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

HBK 

HBK vs Ziggler (since Ziggler tries to rip off HBK so much)...


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Undertaker

Taker vs.The Rock


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Rock

Rock vs. Ric


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

(Ric Flair)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Rock

The Rock vs Sting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting

Sting vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting

Sting vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs. Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vader

Vader vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Andre

Andre the Giant vs Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre the Giant

Andre the Giant vs Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker 

Undertaker vs Abyss


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker 

The Undertaker vs. Mr. Perfect


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mr. Perfect

vs Rick Rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rick Rude AKA The WCW Halloween Phantom










Rick Rude vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rude 

vs The Model Martel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rude

Rick Rude vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Perfect

vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Perfect
Perfect vs Curtis Axel


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

lol Mr. Perfect

vs Bruiser Brody


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Perfect

Mr Perfect vs Razor Ramon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect

Mr. Perfect vs Carlito


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr. Perfect

Mr. Perfect vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. The Barbarian


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Roddy Piper

Roddy Piper vs Andre the Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre the Giant

Andre the Giant vs. Giant Gonzalez


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Mick Foley


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman vs Triple H


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HHH

HHH vs Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Bobby Roode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Triple H 

Triple H vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HHH

HHH vs Steven Richards


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kurt Angle 

Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho 

Chris Jericho vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Lance Storm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tetsuya Naito

Tetsuya Naito vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Kana


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Bret Hart


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs The Great Muta


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hart

Bret Hart vs Jim Neidhart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hart

Bret Hart vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Vince McMahon


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Okay, really Bret is better than Kurt? To each their own I guess. 

Bret vs Vince is interesting, because obviously Bret is better in the ring, but Vince is far superior on the mic and as a character. I pick Vince. 

Vince Mcmahon vs Shane Mcmahon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

As an overall character and entertainer, definitely Vince. 

Vince McMahon vs Paul Heyman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Paul Heyman. Both are charismatic and great talkers, though. 

We're moving away from wrestlers, I know, but let's try this. 

Paul Heyman vs Bobby Heenan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paul Heyman

Paul Heyman vs. Paul Bearer


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Vince is more clever in the sense none of his company's folded, but that don't make heyman a lesser person for , in fact in my eyes it makes him stronger as he now no's what it's like to fail and be out of a job, sure people say Vince was on the wcw books f om 1996 , heya,n explained as he was getting 1K a week from some co pant top play I forogot the wrestlers name, so Vince said pay the company the 1K a week.

I'm just a guy who plike most thinks heyman is the most gifted man never to wrestle inside a squared circle, he has it all Bar the physical appearance lol

That's why Vince has kept him around so long. Hey Guys u lot probs as this but I wasn't watching wrestler in 2014 due to workeing etc MY NAME IS PAUL HEYMAN is one the best documentary I have ever saw, what a passion from an early age, o get paise of the likes of the legend dusty at the age must have made him feel like he was god lol , I recommend it to anyon who ain't seen in, go on google type it in and go on put lockers website for free .


Hands down HEYMAN ....
Have a sweet day guys/ladies


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Paul Heyman 

Paul Heyman vs CM Punk

Gotta return to the wrestlers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At his maximum potential, Paul Heyman. Greatest mic man of all time. 

Paul Heyman vs Bryan Alvarez (He's a wrestler, he counts)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paul Heyman, wrestling's most sensational bally talker.

Heyman vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Paul Heyman 

Might as well end this thread right here. 

Paul Heyman vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Future President Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Kana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kana

Kana vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana

Kana vs. Io Shirai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kana

Kana vs Tajiri


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tajiri

Tajiri vs. Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Cesaro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Daniel Bryan
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs. Alexa Bliss


Alexa Bliss:nerd:

Alexa Bliss vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Asuka...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dang.

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Io Shirai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs AJ Lee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alexa Bliss as a talent, I hate AJ Lee as a talent, but I'm going to pick AJ Lee because without AJ Lee bashing Stephanie McMahon on Twitter over how women aren't given any time or money in WWE, WWE wouldn't have started their phony womens wrestling campaign, which means they wouldn't have signed Asuka. So.....thank you AJ Lee, even though you suck.

AJ Lee vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Kris Wolf


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Sable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Sonya Deville


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deville

Sonya Deville vs Sarah Logan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was. Not. Expecting. That.

Deville

Deville vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deville

These days Phantom you should expect anything.

Sonya Deville vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

True. The whole world's wild at heart and weird on top.

Moon

Moon vs. ...

...Bliss?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bliss

Bliss vs. AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

I have him fairly above Bliss on my personal list.

AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I've heard he's pretty phenomenal...

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Papa "The GOAT" Shango


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

No offense but that's the first time someone said Papa Shango was The GOAT lol.

AJ Styles vs Owen Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I'm aware...

AJ Styles vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Barry Windham


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs. Harley Race


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles 

AJ Styles vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Christian Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ's on quite the streak.

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Edge


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Edge

Edge vs Mick Foley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MICK FOLEY


Foley vs. Haku


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Foley

Mick Foley vs Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Foley. Always Foley.

Foley vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Foley

Mick Foley vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Foley

Foley vs. Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Did you just quote yourself?

Kane vs Xpac


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apparently so. I don't know how that happened. it's fixed now.

Kane

Kane vs. ABA Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

ABA is good and all but doesn't compare to the Deadman.

Kane vs Diesel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane 

Kane vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jushin Liger

Jushin Liger vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey

Rey vs. El Santo


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Rey Misterio

Rey Misterio vs Caristico


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Christian


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs. Billy Gunn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs RVD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs The Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge

Edge vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H 

Triple H vs Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Taker

Undertaker vs Jake Roberts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs The Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock

The Rock vs Batista


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs Christian


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie

Eddie vs CM Punk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh godammit! >.<

Ummm ...Jericho. For longevity.

Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steamboat 

Steamboat vs Flair


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Flair 

Flair vs Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. Yokozuna


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

CM Punk

Chris Benoit vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Macho Man

vs. Steamboat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Savage

Randy Savage vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Pedro Morales


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs The Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Papa Shango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs Kevin Nash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I swear on my soul, I will get Papa Shango a win!

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Sid Justice


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Put him against Jeff Hardy. I swear on my life I'll vote for him.

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy































Will never be my pick in a million years, because fuck Jeff Hardy and everything about Jeff Hardy.

Papa Shango

Papa Shango vs Boogeyman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Papa Shango

Papa Shango vs. Gobbledy Gooker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

To bring you down, though, I'd vote for literally anyone in the history of wrestling over Jeff hardy, so.....yeah. I kinda set you up with a lay up.

Papa Shango, though, still, for now.

Papa Shango vs Asuka :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Mio and Io Shirai (2-on-1 Handicap Match)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I thought there was a decent chance you'd pick Papa Shango just to spite me. I'm glad you stuck to your principles.

Asuka over both

Asuka vs everyone in the history of wrestling with the exception of Andre The Giant and Jake Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that's very specific. I kinda want someone else to answer that, but...

Asuka.

Asuka vs. Bray Wyatt and Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't. I know what their answer would be.

Asuka

Asuka vs Kairi Sane, Undertaker, Bull Nakano, Randy Savage and Jushin Liger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're killing me, man! 

Asuka. And while I do love Taker's Deadman gimmick, I'm thinking of trading him for someone else in my profile. I love too many wrestlers.

Asuka vs. Stone Cold and Jeff Hardy...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Am I killing you? You picked Asuka over everyone in history, which included all those names. Those names on their own are nothing in the grand scope of that.

Asuka. Clever one, though.

Asuka vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, but I didn't have to think about those specific names!

Asuka

Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's implied.

Charlotte.....is garbage. Asuka.

Asuka vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

True, but I impulsively typed Asuka's name without really thinking about the implication.

Having thought about, still Asuka. I am a hopeless Asuka mark. 


Asuka vs. The Mega Powers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mega Powers

Mega Powers vs Money Inc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mega Powers

Mega Powers vs. Team Hell No


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> True, but I impulsively typed Asuka's name without really thinking about the implication.
> 
> Having thought about, still Asuka. I am a hopeless Asuka mark.
> 
> ...


You and me both.

Team Hell No, because frankly, Hogan is worse than Kane, and I'm not strong enough on Bryan vs Savage either way.

Team Hell No vs Demolition


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Team Hell No

Team Hell No vs The Bar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Team Hell No

Team Hell No vs. Triple Tails :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple Tails

Triple Tails vs New Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Triple Tails

Triple Tails vs. The B-Team


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple Tails 

Triple Tails vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting

Sting vs. The Great Muta


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting

Sting vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Andre The Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Big John Studd


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Viscera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky 

Becky Lynch vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...

There is no smiley for what I am feeling.

Becky

Becky vs. Xia Li


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs. Io Shirai


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Becky Lynch
> 
> Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair


Becky via submission
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/t8JMDW9.png" border="0" alt="" title="becky" class="inlineimg" />

Becky Lynch vs Naomi

Edit

Same result


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs. Kairi "The Right Choice" Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky 'The real right choice' Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

From Hell's heart, I stab at thee!

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss via Women's special slap from the Smackdown games.

Alexa Bliss vs Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bayley

Bayley vs Emma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

Bayley

Bayley vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Manami 

Manami Toyota vs Jazz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Manami Toyota 

Manami Toyota vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Banks

Sasha Banks vs Melina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs Michelle McCool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't believe I'm gonna do this, but Sasha Banks. I feel dirty now. :trips10

Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sasha Banks 

Sasha Banks vs Mickie James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> Sasha Banks


Really? I throw that out there to ensure she loses and the one person in the world who'd vote for Sasha shows up. ~_~

I can't believe I have to vote for her again.

Sasha. *cringe*

Sasha Banks vs Dwayne the motherfucking Rock Johnson. 

Surely now.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Dwayne Johnson 

The Rock vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs Umaga


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHAT?

Umaga

Umaga vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Umaga

Umaga vs Jeff Hardy



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really? I throw that out there to ensure she loses and the one person in the world who'd vote for Sasha shows up. ~_~


Lol I am not a Sasha Banks fan, I just think she is overall better than Becky who I find overrated. Becky can work a match, but that's it. She doesn't have any presence or mic skills to get people invested in a feud involving her - and maybe that's why her booking has been so bad. So for me it is choosing the lesser of two evils. I don't know why you thought I am. I admit in the past I have made the odd post calling her one of the better female talents on the roster, but that doesn't mean much considering the women's division only has a couple of women who can even work a match. The only time I liked Sasha was during her heel run in NXT and early main roster, she is very bland as a face and has had really inconsistent booking (though if her booking is due to her rumored bad attitude then she deserves it). 

Also, I don't think I would be the only person to choose Sasha over Becky, Sasha has a good number of fans... but a lot of haters too. Overall though, I'm indifferent about her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Umaga

Umaga vs. The Great Muta


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yew-manga (please read in William Regals voice)

Umaga vs Samoa Joe



Nostalgia said:


> Lol I am not a Sasha Banks fan, I just think she is overall better than Becky who I find overrated. Becky can work a match, but that's it.* She doesn't have any presence or mic skills to get people invested in a feud involving her* - and maybe that's why her booking has been so bad. So for me it is choosing the lesser of two evils. I don't know why you thought I am. I admit in the past I have made the odd post calling her one of the better female talents on the roster, but that doesn't mean much considering the women's division only has a couple of women who can even work a match. The only time I liked Sasha was during her heel run in NXT and early main roster, she is very bland as a face and has had really inconsistent booking (though if her booking is due to her rumored bad attitude then she deserves it).
> 
> Also, I don't think I would be the only person to choose Sasha over Becky, Sasha has a good number of fans... but a lot of haters too. Overall though, I'm indifferent about her.


She's got more than Sasha.

Either way, I was just dicking around and having a little bit of fun with it, because I truly hate Sasha as a performer and it hurts me having to vote for her in anything, hence this ~_~. This ~_~ means I'm either being sarcastic or am otherwise making some smartass comment. I know there are people who'd take Sasha over Becky. Why, I have no idea, but they're out there. 

And yes, I agree with you that regardless of Sasha being vastly more so, Becky is nonetheless highly overrated, which I attribute mostly because of a combination of this forum really liking her looks, and the bad sense of humor she displays, which I guess people find cute. I don't really get it, honestly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe. I had to think about that one.

Joe vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Samoa Joe. 

Samoa Joe vs Vince McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Samoa Joe. I had to think about that one.
> 
> Joe vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


I thought you'd have gone with Kobashi for sure, so I'm pleasantly surprised.

Either way, it pains me to go against my current favourite male wrestler, but I have to go with the Vin Man. Horrible booker or not, as an on screen character, just tremendous, for the most part. Of course, there are some low points, but on the whole, he was 1 half of the all time best feud in wrestling history and has entertained me on numerous occasssions.

Damn.

EDIT - Oh, good, I don't have to go against Joe. Joe vs that shit heap is a lay up. Joey Headrocker all day over Shitrai.

Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. KENTA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe, although I think I'd pick KENTA over him as an in ring performer. IDK. The ROH work I've seen Joe in was very slow and plodding. I know what he's capable of when he wants to be, but IDK. KENTA was something else.

Samoa Joe vs William Regal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This was another hard one for me. Regal.

William Regal vs. Alexa Bliss...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, that was the one that required the ..., just to drive home how ridiculous a mismatch it was. :side: Alexa Bliss is closer to William Regal's level than Roman Reigns is to the Rocks. 

Regal, though, clearly. Why? Because






And no, that was not a shot at Bliss because she's a woman. Sometimes a joke is just a joke. 

William Regal vs Finlay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was half-expecting Styles#Bliss-Nz to come in and give Alexa the win.

Regal

Regal vs. Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was expecting the same thing but the dude who has that Bliss avatar in the style of a Japanese cartoon. 

Regal, because 






I know this is obnoxious, but I have the urge to do it every time.

William Regal vs Kurt Angle

EDIT - And sure as shit, there he is. ~_____________~

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Regal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd normally go with Taker because of the gimmick and my nostalgia, but Regal.

Regal vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle

I guess this time, he wasn't man enough. :shrug

And now, my joke has concluded. I hit the punch line. I will not be doing that bit any longer. At least, for now. 

Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho

EDIT - Really, you're forcing me to pick Michaels.....

Fucks sake, over Jericho.....

Shawn Michaels vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

Eddie Guerrero


Eddie Guerrero vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good.

Eddie

Eddie vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie vs. Mil Máscaras


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie 

Eddie vs RVD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edward Guerrero. Although, Meiko Satomura did some impressive stuff in the limited amount I've seen her. Still, no Japanese wrestler, male or female, other than Asuka is getting the vote over Eddie.

Eddie Guerrero vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Noted.

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOATska

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Candice LeRae


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs JBL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forever Asuka 


Asuka vs. Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't expect that one I'll admit.

Asuka

Asuka vs Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's a good thing I never favored Austin so much.

Asuka 

Asuka vs Papa Shango


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Syuri


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Andre The Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PASS.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> PASS.


So Andre is the only one worthy of dethroning the Empress eh?
:andre2

Paige vs Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks

Sasha Banks vs Nikki Bella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Banks

Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch

Becky "Wrong" Lynch vs. Hikaru "Right" Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Becky Lynch
> 
> Becky "Wrong" Lynch vs. Hikaru "Right" Shida


The Lasskicker! :grin2:

Only Alexa can edge a win over Becky in my books.

Becky Lynch vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs. The Dreaded Alexa Bliss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Sonya Deville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonya Deville

Sonya Deville vs. Bayley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya Deville 

Sonya Deville vs Mandy Rose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sonya Deville

Sonya Deville vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonya Deville (sorry.)

Sonya Deville vs. Syuri


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sonya Deville 

Sonya Deville vs. Kazuchika Okada


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deville

Sonya Deville vs Liv Morgan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonya

Sonya Deville vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deville

Sonya Deville vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ember Moon

Ember Moon vs. Su Yung


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ember

Ember Moon vs Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like them both, but going with Ember.

Ember Moon vs. Hikaru Shida... please?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have no idea who Hikaru Shida is, but I don't really care much about Ember beyond being a GOT fan and Asuka's friend, so just this once.....






Hikaru Shida vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're a good man. Hikaru is also Asuka's friend and has wrestled at Kana Pro events.

Hika...

Wait! No! Why!?

Kairi Sane.

Kairi Sane vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You're a good man. Hikaru is also Asuka's friend and has wrestled at Kana Pro events.


Cool. What are her thoughts on Game of Thrones, though? Since they're both Asuka's friends, that's gonna be the difference maker. 

Kairi I'd be fucking InSane not to pick her against the WOAT

BTW, can I just say how lame it is that they gave her a dumb name like Sane just so they could call her move the "Insane elbow"? Give me a fucking break.

EDIT - Ughh, I've been cut off at the knees once again.

AJ Styles by miles, and believe me, that takes some doing.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not really familiar with him, but Naito. I know he's better than Styles just based on clips.

Naito vs Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada

Kazuchika Okada vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Okada vs Almas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada

Okada vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns

Roman Reigns vs Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Okada

Okada vs Nikki Cross


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Okada vs RKO


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Okada

Okada vs Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Roman Reigns
> 
> Roman Reigns vs Undertaker


Edit:

Oy. 

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Jushin Liger

OR

Okada 

Okada vs. Liger


I'll let the next person pick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker can get the fuck out for ruining Bray Wyatt's career, so I'll take the Okada one, even if it breaks the rules, which it does. 

Okada

Okada vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sami 'Mammy' Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The other guy's post got ignored. Didn't realize that there were like three after that.

Edit: 

WHEN WILL IT END!? 

Zayn

Zayn vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I know. I'm just not gonna concern myself with a post that votes for Undertaker.

Zayn

Zayn vs Owen....Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zayn

Zayn vs. Bret Hart, who must now avenge his brother's defeat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, he's not gonna.

Zayn

Zayn vs Owens


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Owens by a mile

Owens vs Seth


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Owens

Owens vs Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Owens

Owens vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owens

Kevin Owens vs Bobby Roode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kevin Owens 

Kevin Owens vs. Matt Hardy, who must now avenge his brother's defeat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Kevin Nash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Baron Corbin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs The Miz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Miz

The Miz vs Cesaro


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Miz

Miz vs Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kane


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Jericho

Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Test


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Booker T


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk

CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs Drew Mcintyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

D-Bry

Daniel Bryan vs Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Triple H


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bryan

Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe Daniel Bryan

Samoa Joe Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Christian


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge

Edge vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Batista


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y2J

Jericho vs Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Razor Ramon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kassius Ohno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho 


Chris Jericho vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold 

Stone Cold vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin

Austin vs. Brothers of Destruction


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Okada


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Austin

Austin vs Sting


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Austin

Steve Austin vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Bret Hart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs The Rock


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Kenta Kobashi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenta Kobashi

Kenta Kobashi vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenta Kobashi

Kenta Kobashi vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kenta Kobashi 

Kenta Kobashi vs Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

IWGP Heavyweight Champion Kenny Omega

Omega vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs The Rock


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Rock

The Rock vs Batista


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Rock

vs. Charlotte


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Michelle McCool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charlotte

Charlotte vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs. Io Shirai (Moonsault vs. Moonsault)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, if you're gonna make me pick solely based on the moonsault then I have to pick Io, because Charlotte doesn't know how to do one. I don't know if I'd pick Io over Charlotte, otherwise, because I've seen so little and I've been unimpressed. I probably would, to be honest, just because of my general disdain for Charlotte and her being very sloppy, even if Io is the same way, based on the one, prolonged match I've seen her in.

Io

Io vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io

Io vs. Kairi Hojo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EDIT - I forgot, I watched a full second match she was in. Don't know why I didn't remember that. Just issuing a correction on that.

Kairi by far. I saw her vs Io, and the difference was startling. Kairi was fantastic and was doing her best to make something out of that match and it just wasn't happening. I admit, I have a small sample size of Io, but based on the trainwreck I saw (and a match where she was utterly carried by Meiko Satomura, to a much better match than she had with Kairi, plus an assortment of clips I wasn't impressed by), I don't know where this reputation comes from. It's not just like AJ Styles where I don't like his work because I just don't. AJ knows how to do things properly, I just don't like his style or match structure, but Io just looked clueless.

Kairi Hojo vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io is capable of many marvelous things, but I'm not sure I quite agree with the "Best Female Wrestler in the World" title that's often ascribed to her. 

Kairi Hojo

Kairi Hojo vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I wish I knew where to look for these many marvelous things, because everything I've seen has been either terrible or simply flat. The best thing I can say about her was she was able to be carried to a decent match, but I can say the same thing about Miz. I don't consider that a compliment. It was a very one sided effort to make that match decent. Even then, it wasn't an all time classic, it was just.....solid.

She won't hold onto that "best in the world" title in WWE very long. Once she's gone from Japan, it'll go to the next best wrestler working in Japan. Like when AJ was the "best in the world" and he came to WWE, and then Okada became the best in the world, and Omega became the second best, and he was 3'rd at best if they thought he was above Naito. He simply became the best in the WWE, which is what they'll keep calling her, despite what's likely to be evidence to the contrary. Because, the best in the world can't be in WWE, because.....it's WWE. They don't know how to book pro wrestling.

Kairi

Kairi vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This won't shock anyone, but I prefer Asuka to Io in nearly every respect. 

Kairi 

Kairi vs. The Miz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi 

Kairi vs. Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi

Kairi vs. Konami


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi.











Kairi vs. Paul Burchill


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs JBL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi

Kairi vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane. Becky has change the channel heat with me at this point, solely because of the obsessive devotion to her. There's nothing special about her.

Kairi Sane vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi 

Kairi vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Bayley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Madison Rayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sane Train keeps a-rollin'! 










Kairi Sane vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane 

Kairi Sane vs Taryn Terrell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Alexa Bliss

Good luck, Kairi...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Layla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on that gif, Alexa Bliss by about as far a margin as I'd give anyone except Asuka, which would be even further away. That was so cringeworthy I grabbed my remote and tried to change the gif to something else, just to say I tried.

Alexa Bliss vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io 

Io vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm surprised you liked that post. I figured you'd be none too pleased with my assessment. 

Asuka






































Is not my answer. Io Shirai.






















































Just kidding, of course it's Asuka.

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Your post made me chuckle, so I gave you a like.

Asuka

Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss and Becky Lynch (2-on-1 Handicap Match)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky and Alexa (that was a close one I thought Tyrion would have ninja'd me)

Becky and Alexa vs Sasha and Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll never understand people here.....

I want a re-do at that question to answer it correctly.

Alexa and Becky. 

Alexa and Becky vs The Rock, Stone Cold, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Samoa Joe, Kurt Angle and Okada. (2 on 10 handicap match)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No Contest.......?

Test vs Scott Steiner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, I see, it's a no contest because you won't vote against Becky. I see how it is.

Well then she loses that round. 

Scott Steiner vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edit:

Asuka

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch, Alexa Bliss, and AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Asuka*. The correct answer. The only person of those four with any charisma or talent.

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They become best friends and form a tag team.






*sigh*


Okay... Asuka


Asuka vs. The Shield


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

Asuka

Asuka vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> They become best friends and form a tag team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are introducing womens tag belts, still, supposedly. Maybe it'll happen. I'd like to see Asuka and Kairi be a team, but I don't know about winning the tag belts, because the tag belts mean nothing. Then again, the womens title means nothing, but the tag division really means nothing. It'd be great for a random tv match. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they had English speaking partners, though, because Vince just won't put subtitles on his show, and they can cut promos for Asuka and Kairi. He'll have giant words on the screen that are played for comedy, but not subtitles.

Asuka 

Asuka vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka


Asuka vs. Rosemary


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Owen Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena

John Cena vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Get out. JOHN CENA? This won't stand.

Dean Ambrose. 

Dean Ambrose vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

Dena Ambrose vs Seth Rollins

(Probably done several times already)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, we're gonna need to heavily edit this. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Asuka
> 
> Asuka vs Mickie James


Asuka


Asuka vs. Starlight Kid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Atta boy.






Asuka

Asuka vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. John Cena

The cycle begins anew...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zeus was wrong. The cycle doesn't end here.

Asuka

Asuka vs Dakota Kai.

I don't know why, but I'm bizarrely concerned with this one, unless Phantom answers, because she seems popular for some reason. I see sigs all over the place.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, it's a good thing Phantom is here.

Asuka

Asuka vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed it is.

Had no idea who Christina Von Eerie was, had to look her up. Why isn't she in WWE teaming with Ruby Riott instead of fucking Sarah Logan and Liv Morgan? Do things that make sense, WWE. Those 3 fit together about as well as wine stains on a table cloth.

The Empress of Tomorrow

Asuka vs Aleister Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Riott and Von Eerie tag team... :banderas

Asuka

Asuka vs. Sonya Deville

If Tyrion doesn't answer, she may win this one...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is Sonya Deville really that popular? I can see how the diva marks who love plastic surgery would vote for Mandy Rose, but I don't see who would pick Sonya over Asuka.

Fear not, though. Here I come to save the day.

Asuka

Asuka vs Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, she's gaining a following. Sonya beat Asuka here the other day and had a respectable run.

Asuka

Asuka vs. Paige


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unbelievable. I can't figure out wrestling fans. The Becky stuff especially just leaves me scratching my head.

Asuka

Asuka vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky is talented and likable. I met her recently at a Mick Foley show and she couldn't have been nicer. I do get her appeal, but the extent of her popularity did surprise me when I first started frequenting this forum. 

Asuka

Asuka vs. Konami


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think she's one of the more talented women as well, but that's not saying much. She's passable. As for likable, sure, she's nice, but do people really find all this horrible humor charming and funny? Because I don't. The big thing to me though is she just blends in with the rest of the women. She simply is not anywhere near as charismatic and larger than life as someone like Asuka. Somehow, the WWE has actually outsmarted the fans this time. 99% of the time, the company gets it wrong, but this time, they're actually ahead of the curve in terms of knowing which woman is the right one to push above the other.

Even Kairi Sane, who, for all the goofiness of the pirate gimmick, just has far more to offer and has a much bigger ceiling than Becky imo. That's the one thing the Four Horsewomen all have in common, none of them are women that I can envision at the top of a promotion. They all just blend in.

Asuka. I do love Bloody Tears, but still, Asuka.

Asuka vs Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In my perfect promotion, Kairi would be a top babyface and Asuka would be #1 as a tweener. 

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Io Shirai, Ronda Rousey, and Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They would certainly have to be the top two (assuming the promotion is all female. Asuka needs to be the #1 star regardless of gender, but not so much Kairi.), with Asuka taking definitive precedence. 

Asuka

Asuka vs Ricochet


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Asuka 

vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bobby Roode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Kyle O'Reilly


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Asuka

vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Asuka

Asuka vs. Io Shirai and Kazuchika Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Candice LeRae


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. The current RAW roster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs the current SmackDown roster excluding Becky Lynch, AJ Styles and Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart, The Great Muta, Io Shirai, Manami Toyota, Kenny Omega, Okada, HBK, and "Macho Man" Randy Savage.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Thanos















But seriously, Asuka vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka defeats Hiroshi Tanahashi and Thanos in a Hell in a Cell match.

Asuka vs. The Undertaker in a Buried Alive Match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll be honest, I couldn't even take Thanos over Asuka. I wouldn't be mad at anybody who made that decision, because he's one of the greatest characters I've ever seen in cinema, and the scene on Vormir is one of my all time favourite scenes in the history of cinema. It's downright poetic, but Asuka is too much for me to vote against. I've never seen anybody with quite the same type of appeal as she has. Outside of her in ring style, my usual instincts that apply to other wrestlers would tell me to not like her. The lack of English, the weird gear, etc and yet, the force of personality is just too high. To the extent that those things actually work, even though they wouldn't work on anybody else. 

Asuka buries Taker alive in the most deserved burial of all time.

Asuka vs Nakamura in an English promo battle where the winner is determined solely based on whos words are spoken with more clarity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nakamura claims that he doesn't speak English, forfeits. Asuka wins by default.

Asuka vs. Jeff Hardy in a Last Man Standing match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Regardless, I think Asuka is much clearer than Nakamura anyway. I know Nakamura has more English than she does, as you can see in their gaming video with Xavier Woods, but I really have to pay attention to him, whereas I catch anything she says.

Asuka gets on the phone to Yamaguchi-san, requests his sword that he used to choppy choppy Val Venis' pee pee all those years ago. Yamaguchi-san obliges. Asuka chops off Jeff Hardys pee pee, puts on the Asuka Lock, Jeff Hardy can't get up, and Asuka is declared by the referee to be a man due to her possession of a penis. After the match, she legally becomes a woman again and they rematch at the next PPV.

Asuka vs Jeff Hardy rematch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka wins... 

FLAWLESS VICTORY!

FATALITY!


Asuka vs. Charlotte in a fight...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now I want Asuka in Mortal Kombat 11. 

Asuka would destroy Charlotte in a fight. No bias needed. Charlotte isn't a trained badass. 

Asuka vs Neville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.

You know what that dot is for? That's the minimum effort required to post a message here. 1 character. I sent that solely to beat the Bliss fans to this question.

Asuka. Of course. Obviously.

Asuka vs Baron Corbin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka.

Asuka vs. Bull Nakano.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know, Asuka will always be my #1, but I've been trying to get Nakano a win for some time now. I hate to do it, but this may be the only chance...

Forgive me. 

Bull Nakano. 










Bull Nakano vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull Nakano.

Bull vs Aja Kong


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nakano

Bull Nakano vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano

Bull Nakano vs. Kagetsu


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull Nakano

Bull vs Arisa Nakajima


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull

Bull Nakano vs. Alexa Bliss...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Goddess

Alexa Bliss vs Ruby Riott


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull stomps









Bull vs Samoa Joe

Edit: Beaten to it. Ruby Riott.

Ruby vs Mickie James


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dibil13 said:


> Bull stomps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Draw via interruption by you.

Alexa Bliss vs Ruby Riott


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:no :fuckthis :sadbecky :sadbecky

I'm sorry, Bull. :sadbecky

Ronda Rousey

Ronda Rousey vs. AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

James

Mickie James vs Velvet Sky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs. Lita


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

James

Mickie James vs Angelina Love


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Nikki Bella


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mickie.

Mickie vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs. The unstoppable Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Paige


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Becky Lynch

vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Sheamus


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sheamus.

Sheamus vs Wade Barrett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheamus

Sheamus vs. The Iron Sheik


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sheamus.

Sheamus vs Cesaro


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cesaro

Cesaro vs British Bulldog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

British Bulldog

British Bulldog vs. Marty Scurll


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cesaro

Cesaro vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cesaro

Cesaro vs AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris Jericho

vs. Kane


----------



## Tornado31619 (Jul 13, 2016)

Y2J

vs. HBK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y2J 

Y2J vs. HHH


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris Jericho

vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Tetsuya Naito


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tetsuya Naito

Tetsuya Naito vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tetsuya Naito


Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hiroshi Tanahashi

Tanahashi vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Shawn Michaels 

HBK vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs William Regal


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Randy Savage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs. Sting


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edge

Edge vs Adam Cole


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Mr Kennedy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edge

Edge vs Buff Bagwell


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edge

Edge vs King Booker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs HHH


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Orton

Randy Orton vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randal Keith Orton

Randy Orton vs Scott Steiner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena

John Cena vs Wade Barrett


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Barrett

Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wade Barrett

Wade Barrett vs Sid Vicious


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sid

Sid Vicious vs Kevin Nash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Nash

Kevin Nash vs Scott Hall


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hall

Scott Hall vs Curt Hennig


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Curt Hennig

Curt Hennig vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs The Rock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Batista


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock

The Rock vs The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock

The Rock vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Chris Benoit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock 

The Rock vs The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock 

The Rock vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Harley Race


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Rock

vs. Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Goldberg


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Pat Patterson


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Rock

vs. Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Razor Ramon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn

Shawn Michaels vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn

Shawn Michaels vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HBK

HBK vs. AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Austin Aries


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles

Styles vs. Damien Sandow


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cody Rhodes

Cody Rhodes vs. Okada


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Okada

Okada vs Naito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada 

Okada vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Okada

Okada vs Marty Scurll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada

Okada vs. Kairi Sane

Make the right choice...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Nikki Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. Okay. Cool... thought Okada had it.

Kairi

Kairi vs. Akira Hokuto


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Oh. Okay. Cool... thought Okada had it.
> 
> Kairi
> 
> Kairi vs. Akira Hokuto


Okada did have it......then he lost it.:curry2

Kairi

Kairi Sane vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane 

Kairi Sane vs Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Buff Bagwell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No good.

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Christian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Cesaro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y2J

Y2J vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs The Velveteen Dream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Scott Hall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Jericho

Jericho vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Broken Matt Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho


Chris Jericho vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Rusev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho

Jericho vs. Kairi "The Clear and Obvious Answer" Sane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nah, I'm still drinking in the Gift of Jericho


Chris Jericho vs The Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dang.

Y2J

Y2J vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin 

Steve Austin vs Tajiri


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Jericho
> 
> Jericho vs. Kairi "The Clear and Obvious Answer" Sane


Kairi is not Asuka. Jericho should rightfully stomp her in any vote. 

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Austin vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My heart says go with the spooky one, but my mind says go with Austin.

Going with Austin


Austin vs. Bray Wyatt

EDIT: Still Austin.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You just know there's somebody who would pick Reigns.....

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Mick Foley


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Steve.

Steve Austin vs Hiroshi Tanahashi

edit: Got ninja'd but doesn't matter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanna say Hiroshi Tanahashi, but I'll keep the Austin Train a-rollin' for now.

Austin vs. Becky Lynch

EDIT: 

Damn! Had I known that, I would've gone with Foley.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin before anyone else posts and sends me into a raging meltdown.

Austin vs Kurt Angle



> Damn! Had I known that, I would've gone with Foley.


Shouldn't have done that. Now I know who to never put Austin against.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Austin

Steve Austin vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin

Austin vs. Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs Dave Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin

Austin vs. The Shield


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Shield

The Shield vs The Miztourage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miztourage

The Miztourage vs. Team Awe-suka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Team Awe-suka

Team Awe-suka vs Braun Strowman & Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> The Shield


.....

Breathe. Breathe.....

Asuka and Miz over Braun and that no talent hack.

Asuka and Miz vs Sasha and Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Team Awe-suka

Team Awe-suka vs. The Ascension


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Miz

Asuka and Miz vs just Asuka by herself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough choice. Asuka

BETRAYAL:

Asuka vs. The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I prefer her on her own. Miz could be a manager, but he wouldn't fit her presentation style.

Asuka

Asuka vs Braun


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. The Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*The* Bliss?

Asuka

Asuka vs Viper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. For fucks sake.

Asuka vs Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Maki Ito


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. Never even heard the other persons name spoken, which is rare. Not that it would matter. 

Asuka vs Low Ki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Momo Watanabe, the woman who recently dethroned Io Shirai.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Asuka, just for Momo sending Io to WWE. She's got a lot of fucking nerve personally inconveniencing me like that.

Asuka vs Pete Dunne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka over microphone Gandalf

Asuka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Io Shirai and Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Go ahead, try harder to make me vote for Asuka. I'm not committed enough. What's next, Asuka vs Hitler?

Asuka 

Asuka vs Big Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Challenge accepted.

Asuka vs. Triple H, Stephanie McMahon, Jeff Hardy, and Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. AJ Lee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

I know a ton of people would vote for AJ Lee so I have to be quick about this. Legitimately one of my absolute least favourite wrestlers of all time.

Asuka vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was never big on her. 

Asuka

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Max Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I was never big on her.


Nor should you be. In fact you should be downright microscopic on her. She was terrible.

Asuka 

Asuka vs Layla


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka

Asuka vs Allie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka! Asuka! My God, Asuka!


Asuka vs. The IIconics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, because she's actually iconic for real.

Asuka vs the Riott Squad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, oh god. I don't know what's worse, that one or Carmella.

Asuka

Asuka vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Xia Li


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. LuFisto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Big E


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. The beloved Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The massively less beloved Asuka, for some reason. I'm sorry Asuka doesn't make bad puns about tea, guys. 

Asuka

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

pfff, easy question...

Chavo vs Summer Rae


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chavo Guerrero

Chavo Guerrero vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

REALLY

This is fucking ridiculous.

Eddie

Eddie vs Austin


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Eddie vs Umanga


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Muhammad Hassan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chavo Guerrero ended the streak this time? I would not have predicted that. 


Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Chavo Guerrero ended the streak this time? I would not have predicted that.
> 
> 
> Eddie Guerrero
> ...


I think it was done just to piss me off. Either way, I'm never bringing him up in this thread again.

Jericho.

Jericho vs Carlito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho

Jericho vs. Chyna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho

Jericho vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs No Way Jose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Ivelisse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. GOAT Asuka


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

EDIT
Asuka

Asuka vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Curt Hawkins


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Asuka vs Kenny Omega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Johnny G

Curt Hawkins vs. Johnny G


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And it ended just as quickly as it began! 

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

...Omega

Omega vs Cm Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Omega

Omega vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

holy hell... Omega...

Omega vs Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Omega

Kenny Omega vs Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Misawa

Misawa vs Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flair

Flair vs his mediocre daughter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs. Bobby Roode


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Flair...Ric

Ric Flair vs Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flair

Flair vs Hogan


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Flair

Flair vs HBK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flair

Flair vs Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flair

Flair vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Flair vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flair

Flair vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting. 

Sting vs. The Great Muta


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Muta vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Muta

Muta vs. Tiger Mask I


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Tiger Mask I vs Tiger Mask II


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tiger Mask II

II vs Kobashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiger Mask II

Tiger Mask II vs. Mil Mascaras


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Tiger Mask II vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiger Mask II 

Tiger Mask II vs. Minoru Suzuki


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tiger Mask II 

Tiger Mask II vs. Tiger Mask I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiger Mask II

Tiger Mask II vs. Rosemary


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tiger Mask II

Tiger Mask II vs Juventud Guerrera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiger Mask II

Tiger Mask II vs. Vampiro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tiger Mask II

Tiger Mask II vs Big Van Vader


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Vader

Vader vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Rusev


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs JBL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL

JBL vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

JBL

JBL vs. Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

JBL

JBL vs Ted Dibiase


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ted DiBiase

Ted DiBiase vs Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I assume we're talking about Sr...

Ted Dibiase

Ted Dibiase vs Robert Heenan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ted DiBiase 

Ted DiBiase Sr vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MDM

MDM vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Harley Race


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage

Savage vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Hollywood Rock


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Hollywood Rock vs HBK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hollywood Rock


Hollywood Rock vs. Hollywood Hogan


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Hollywood Hogan vs Stone Cold


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Ric Flair


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

And here we go again  

Ric Flair vs Minoru Suzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Charlotte Flair, who must avenge her father's defeat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Jumbo vs Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. El Santo, a match that could also be a sweet El Santo movie.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs. Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker









Undertaker vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Cesaro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre the GOAT

Andre the Giant vs. Genichiro Tenryu


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

André The Giant vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre! Dear God, it is Andre!

Andre vs. Yokozuna


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

André vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre

Andre vs. Io Shirai


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't believe that you people wasted The GOAT Tenryu like that,

Io vs Boogeyman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He'll be back...

Io

Io vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Io Shirai

Io vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io Shirai and her superior moonsault.

Io vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Io

Io vs Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani

Mayu Iwatani vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mayu 

Mayu vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani

Mayu Iwatani vs. Koko B. Ware


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mayu

Mayu vs ZSJ


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ZSJ

vs. Kota Ibushi


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kota

Kota vs Aleister Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I miss Mayu...

Kota

Kota vs. Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ishii

Ishii vs Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Katsuyori Shibata

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Becky Lynch...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Shibata 

Shibata vs Minoru Suzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy. 

Minoru Suzuki

Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Suzuki

Suzuki vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzuki

Suzuki vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Damn this choice. Another L for Meiko :sasha3

Suzuki vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Brock

Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brock beat Suzuki? :kurtcry

Bobby Lashley

Bobby Lashley vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Roberts

Jake vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Gangrel


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jake

Jake vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake

Jake vs. Papa Shango


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake The Snake

vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake the Snake

Jake Roberts vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## RoyalAsuka (Jan 30, 2018)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs Victoria


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross








Nikki Cross vs. Nailz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs. Junkyard Dog


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Cross 

Nikki Cross vs Katie Lea


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Katie Lea

Katie Lea vs Mil Muertes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Katie Lea

Katie Lea vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Katie Lea

Katie Lea vs. Homicide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Katie Lea

Katie Lea vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Katie Lea

Katie Lea vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tessa Blanchard

Tessa Blanchard vs. :cheer :cheer :cheer Mayu Iwatani:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard


Tessa Blanchard vs Ivelisse


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Tessa Blanchard


Tessa Blanchard vs Luna Vachon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu... :sadbecky

Luna Vachon

Luna Vachon vs. Chyna


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chyna

Chyna vs Allie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chyna

Chyna vs. Alexa Bliss...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Madison Rayne


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Natalya

(shades from last night's RAW)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Madison Rayne

Madison Rayne vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary

Rosemary vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary 

Rosemary vs. Io Shirai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosemary 

Rosemary vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Candy Floss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Don't know who Candy Floss is....

Asuka vs Dakota Kai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Konami (Teacher vs. Student)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flair

Ric Flair vs Randy Savage


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Flair

Flair vs. Terry Funk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Flair

Flair vs Arn Anderson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Flair

Flair vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Johny Gargano. Ha! 

Gargano vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmm. I think I'll go with Gargano. 

Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Johny Gargano. Though I wouldn't put him over Eddie, he was just outstanding. 

Johny Gargano vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like Eddie, but I was never massively entertained by him. I was somewhat, and I didn't have a strong enough opinion to vote for him. Gargano has had much better matches at the last two Takeovers than Eddie ever did. 

Daniel Bryan, just because of his backstage promo on Cass a few weeks ago. Otherwise I'd pick Gargano.

Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Mil Muertes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Sting


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Jeff Cobb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs Luke Harper


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Christian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christian

Christian vs Drew Gulak


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian

Christian vs RVD


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs CM Punk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian 

Christian vs Booker T


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Triple H


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian

Christian vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheamus

Sheamus vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega 

Kenny Omega vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Benoit

Chris Benoit vs CM Punk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk 

CM Punk vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batista

Batista vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Batista 

Batista vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batista 

Batista vs JBL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista

Batista vs Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How the fuck has Batista been going this long? Don't tell me you're voting for him because he's in the MCU...

Triple H

Triple H vs RVD


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H 

Triple H vs Bobby Roode


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Triple H

Triple H vs Eli Drake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H 

Triple H vs Shane McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HHH

HHH vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

HHH vs Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

HHH

HHH vs Scott Hall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HHH beat Macho Man?









HHH

HHH vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah in the battle of Stephanie McMahon's heart...

I'm not a lucha libre fan so...

HHH

HHH vs Bryan Danielson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

D. Bryan

Bryan vs.:cheer :cheer:cheer Kairi Sane:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

D-Bryan vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Daniel Bryan...

D-Bryan vs Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Katsuyori Shibata

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Io Shirai


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shibata vs Nakajima


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Katsuhiko Nakajima, Arisa Nakajima, or other?

EDIT:

I'm going with Katsuyori Shibata

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Genichiro Tenryu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shibata

Shibata vs Edge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge 

Edge vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Benoit

Benoit vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs CM Punk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bret.

Bret vs Okada

Ninjad.

Punk

Punk vs Low-Ki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Punk

Punk vs. Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Punk vs Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista

Batista vs Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista

Batista vs JBL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL

JBL vs Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk 

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

HHH VS Punk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk 

CM Punk vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk

Punk vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Joe 

Joe vs Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe

Joe vs Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Neville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs EC3


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Christian


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Del Rio

Del Rio vs Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio (From what I've seen so far. Almas could change my opinion in the future.)

Alberto Del Rio vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kevin Nash


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs The Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs Randy Savage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy Savage. Never though Undertaker was that great. 

Savage vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock

The Rock vs AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Chris Benoit


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Benoit

Benoit vs Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Tyson Kidd


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian 

Christian vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Big Show


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho 

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough one. Going with Daniel Bryan, but I love them both.

Daniel Bryan vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan 

DB vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HBK

HBK vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HBK

HBK vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HBK

HBK vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane 

Kane vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Tommy Dreamer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton 

Randy Orton vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. GOAT Papa Shango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Randy Orton
> 
> Randy Orton vs AJ Styles


Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Finn Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finn Balor

Finn Balor vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani

Mayu Iwatani vs. KENTA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani!

:cheer :cheer :cheer Mayu Iwatani :cheer :cheer :cheer vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Lasskicker!

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I saw your name and my heart broke into pieces... :sadbecky

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky Lynch

Becky vs Sasha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky

Becky vs. The Miz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky 

Becky vs. Charles Montgomery Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky via DQ

Becky Lynch vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Dwayne Johnson 

The Rock vs. AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

The Rock is less entertaining as president unfortunately.

AJ Styles vs Chris Sabin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Based on the clips I've seen of his moveset, Sabin seems like less of a spot monkey than Styles, so I'll pick him. Maybe he's not, idk. I don't watch TNA.

Chris Sabin vs Chris Jericho, so we can immediately go back to somebody who matters.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Charles Magneto Punk

CM Punk vs The Rock


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Rock

Rock vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock

The Rock vs Asuka 

Gotta take risks. I'm gonna be furious with this answer, I just know it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The People's Champ

The Rock vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What is wrong with this forum? Seriously? How do you possibly come to a decision like that?

Rock

Rock vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still Rocky

The Rock vs Big Show


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What is wrong with this forum? Seriously? How do you possibly come to a decision like that?


There is this thing called taste......


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Tyrion Lannister said:
> 
> 
> > What is wrong with this forum? Seriously? How do you possibly come to a decision like that?
> ...


And a Subjective opinion too I might add.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Laughable Chimp said:


> There is this thing called taste......


Yeah. You should try having some. 

Either way, I'm joking. That's what we do in here, we needle each other over our picks. I expect you to do the same to me in return.

Rock

Rock vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Kana...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad you picked Undertaker. If you took Rock, I would've edited it to Asuka to force your hand.  I knew you'd pick Taker, though.

Kana 

Kana vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad you took the WWE version. I think you picked it before, but I kinda always expect you to go Japanese. I think the WWE version has more personality, although I might disagree if I spoke Japanese. It's a great regret of mine that I'm too dumb to learn the language, because I'm sure the promos are phenomenal, and probably R rated at that, knowing how little restrictions there seem to be in Japan.

Asuka

Asuka vs Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka Chan

Asuka vs Wendy Richter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good on you for watching her UUDD episode.

Asuka

Asuka vs Naomi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Naomi to piss off Tyrion.

Naomi vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> Naomi to piss off Tyrion.


Well if that's not your honest opinion, then Asuka stands. :shrug


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well if that's not your honest opinion, then Asuka stands. :shrug


Well I went with Naomi. Deal with it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Naomi

Naomi vs Melina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Naomi

Naomi vs Natalya


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Natalya 

Natalya vs Victoria


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Victoria

Victoria vs Becky Lynch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Victoria
> 
> Victoria vs Becky Lynch


Victoria

Victoria vs Alicia Fox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Victoria

Victoria vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Victoria

Victoria vs Lacey Evans


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria 

Victoria vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix vs Allie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Katie McGrath said:


> Beth Phoenix
> 
> Beth Phoenix vs Allie


Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix vs Awesome Kong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix vs Junkyard Dog


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth Phoenix

Beth Phoenix vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Michelle McCool


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Melina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Kairi "The Sane Choice" Sane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Pete Dunn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa

Alexa vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Roberts. Fuck Bliss!

Jake Roberts vs Raven


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Jake Roberts
> 
> Jake Roberts vs Dean Ambrose


Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Mr Perfect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Mabel

EDIT: 

Still Roberts, but Perfect is great.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Jimmy Valiant


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jake Roberts

The Snake vs Rick Martel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Nia Jax


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Arn Anderson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm digging this Roberts run.

Jake Roberts 

Jake Roberts vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Cody


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jake Roberts

I'll be too offended when you take Jake Roberts over Asuka, so I'll put him against Stone Cold and just hope somebody else answers.

Roberts vs Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's 50/50. I would've gone with Asuka just because of you.

But here, I'm going with my heart. Sorry.

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ciampa.

I'd like to say I'm sorry, but I'm not. Roberts wasn't that great.

Ciampa vs Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs. Asuka

Do the deed, Tyrion...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I almost went with Meiko, but...

Asuka

GOAT Asuka vs. GOAT Papa Shango


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Papa shango

Papa Shango vs D'Lo Brown


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Papa Shango

Papa Shango vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Papa shango
> 
> Papa Shango vs D'Lo Brown


With this, I am fine.











Papa Shango vs. Nailz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Papa Shango

Papa Shango vs Eli Drake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eli Drake, or as he should be called, Shaun Ricker. His non stupid name.

Drake vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh my, Papa Shango is getting a run...

Papa Shango vs. Gobbledy Gooker

EDIT: 

Dammit, Tyrion!

Eli Drake

Eli Drake vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin

Austin vs Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Piper... don't hurt me.


Piper vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I seriously don't get it. He was a rambling, incoherent moron. I can understand Asuka in Japanese better than I can understand Piper in English.

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs John Cena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs EC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt 

Bray Wyatt vs. Papa Shango :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Titus O'Neil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs King Booker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

King Booker

King Booker vs RVD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

RVD

RVD vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Rey Mysterio
> 
> Rey Mysterio vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.


Dr Wagner 

Dr Wagner Jr vs El Dandy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Wagner Jr.

Dr. Wagner Jr vs Pentagon Dark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Wagner Jr.

Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Psycho Clown


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dr. Wagner Jr.

Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Stan Hansen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Wagner Jr.

Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Io Shirai


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Dr. Wagner Jr.
> 
> Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Io Shirai


Dr Wagner

Dr Wagner Jr vs Chris Sabin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sabin

Chris Sabin vs Alex Shelley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Sabin

Chris Sabin vs. Cody Rhodes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rhodes

Cody Rhodes vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shelton Benjamin

Shelton Benjamin vs. Becky Lynch, destroyer of worlds


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky

Becky vs Kagetsu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kagetsu

Kagetsu vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Meiko Satomura by kilometers and kilometers.

Asuka Vs. Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatiel said:


> Meiko Satomura by kilometers and kilometers.
> 
> Asuka Vs. Io Shirai


Sorry for being a pest, but you have to continue with the winner of the previous round.

Asuka

Asuka vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka

Asuka vs Mio Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Syuri


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Hikaru Shida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ted Dibiase Sr.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Akeem the African Dream


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Million Dollar Man(Everyone has a price)

Ted Dibiase SR vs Dusty Rhodes

Edit Sneaky one you are.

Asuka 

Asuka vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed.










Asuka

Asuka vs. Takako Inoue


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Takako Inoue

Takako Inoue vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota

Manami Toyota vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toyota

Manami vs Nakano


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull Nakano

Bull vs Viper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull 

Bull Nakano vs. Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nakano

Bull Nakano vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano 

Bull Nakano vs. Cutie Suzuki


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nakano

Bull Nakano vs Aja Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano

Bull Nakano vs. James Ellsworth


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bull Nakano

Bull Nakano vs Bertha Faye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano

Bull Nakano vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know how that run lasted this long.

Kairi Sane vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should've gone on longer...

Kairi Sane 









vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you wanted her to beat Kairi?

Kairi vs Cien Almas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Either way. Both are winners in my book. I guess if I HAD to pick, I'd go with Kairi. I'm pretty high on her right now.

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs. Mio Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Toni Storm is wrong. Kairi is #2. A distant #2 at that.

Kairi vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She said it herself...

Kairi vs. Tugboat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Toni is the one talking in that gif, so...:shrug

Either way, Kairi needs to check that hubris and bow before her Empress.

Kairi vs The Sandman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toni knows who her superior is.

No comment on the Empress thing.

Kairi Sane vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The one who speaks English.....










































.....Kairi Sane vs Nikki Cross


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs Dakota Kai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nikki Cross vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nikki Cross vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Nikki Cross vs. Charlotte Flair



Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte vs. Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blecch.

Edge vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:no:

Edge

Edge vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin vs. Mega Powers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin vs New Age Outlaws


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin vs. Samoa Joe and Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Austin vs. Samoa Joe and Braun Strowman


Stone Cold

Steve Austin vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Mankind


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Stone Cold vs. Ice Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Antonio Inoki


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin

Steve Austin vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin

Austin vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Ted DiBiase


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ted DiBiase

Ted DiBiase vs. Okada


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Okada

Okada vs Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Okada

Okada vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rainmaker

Okada vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Okada vs AJ Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Okada, I guess. 

Okada vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Gotta pick Joe, I'm invested in him more. But I think objectively DB is better now, he's great in the ring, he cut's great promos. I pick Joe, though. 

Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joe

Braun is too OP for my liking

Samoa Joe vs Chris Jericho


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho , if we talking career-wise. Joe is great now, but in TNA he wasn't, not all the time. Jericho is almost always great. 

Chris Jericho vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y2J vs. Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho vs. Bliss


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho 

Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho 

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Chris Jericho vs. Undertaker


Undertaker


Undertaker vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ric Flair vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ric Flair vs. Satoru Sayama


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ric Flair vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you.

Braun Strowman vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Thank you.


What?

Braun Strowman, because I'M A RACIST. 

Fucking McMahon.

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't like voting for Flair.

Asuka vs. Carmella and Ellsworthless


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carmella and Ellsworthless :vince5

Asuka vs Becky


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss cashes in, wins.

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. GOAT Jinder Mahal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're a cruel man.

The Empress of Tomorrow vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know how. I just wanted somebody he wouldn't vote for if you didn't answer.

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Repo Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Batista


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mantaur


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Ricochet


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ricochet

Ricochet vs Kalisto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Add another to the list to never put Asuka against when she's the defender.

Ricochet vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edit:

Asuka vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Doctor Fate...


Okay, Asuka vs. Arisa Nakajima


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It would be Asuka regardless.

Asuka vs Lana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, and Becky Lynch (yes, two of them.)

GO TYRION!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not in the mood for goofiness, to be honest.

Asuka vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry about that.

Asuka vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Matt Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mr. McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Nailz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toyota 

Toyota vs Jaguar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toyota vs. Dana Brooke


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toyota 

Manami Toyota vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Manami 

Manami Toyota vs Condor Saito (sp.)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Manami Toyota

Manami Toyota vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That one... it hurts...

Manami Toyota vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toyota

Manami Toyota vs Lioness Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota

Manami Toyota vs. Koko B. Ware


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toyota 

Manami Toyota vs Toni Storm


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Toyota

Toyota vs Akira Hokuto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toyota vs. Sakura Hirota


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Manami Toyota

Manami Toyota vs. William Regal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Manami Toyota vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hogan

Hulk Hogan vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:no

HBK vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Alexa Bliss :agree:

Alexa Bliss vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss 

Alexa Bliss vs Ruby Riott


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. :cheer Hikaru Shida :cheer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Goddess 

Sorry Phantom.

Alexa Bliss vs Liv Morgan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bah. 

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Dakota Kai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Mickie James


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Lita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mickie

Mickie vs Victoria


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Nikki Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Allie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Rosemary


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs The Beautiful People (Angelina Love and Velvet Sky)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Paige


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Paige

Paige vs Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Charlotte

Charlotte vs Melina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte

Charlotte Flair vs Awesome Kong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs AJ Lee


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Charlotte

Charlotte vs Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tough choice to make as a fan of both but objectively speaking, Charlotte Flair.

Charlotte Flair vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Val Venis


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trish 

Trish vs Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trish Stratus vs Asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Trish vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow, Tyrion will be pissed. 

Trish 

Trish vs Molly Holly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Molly Holly vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meiko Satomura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.

Meiko Satomura vs. Jungle Kyona


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Meiko Satomura 

Meiko Satomura vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

By the Dread Dormammu!

Bliss vs. Tsukasa Fujimoto


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Arn Anderson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arn Anderson vs. The Great Sasuke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arm Anderson vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arm Anderson vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage vs The Rock N Roll Express


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Alexa Bliss...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elias vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Elias vs Scott Norton


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Scott Norton

Scott Norton vs. Sabu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabu vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Aleister Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Kairi Sane vs. WOAT Carmella


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs. Io Shirai (you knew this was going to happen).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kairi Sane

Kairi vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Rosemary


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Ayako Hamada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Woo! Kairi is undefeated forever! Thread over!


Edit: 

Wow! I was right! Hail Kairi, the true champion!










Edit 2:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Kairi Sane vs. Ayako Hamada


Ayako Hamada

Ayako Hamada vs. James Ellsworth

:troll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoom said:


> Ayako Hamada
> 
> Ayako Hamada vs. James Ellsworth
> 
> :troll












The thread was over, dammit!

Ayako Hamada vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ayako Hamada vs Velveteen Dream


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dream

Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Awesome Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.

Kairi Sane vs. Bayley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bay....na Kairi?

Kairi Sane vs Molly Holly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Kairi Sane vs. GOAT Papa Shango


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supreme Empress Kairi Sane vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Supreme Empress Kairi Sane vs. Io Shirai


SUPREME EMPRESS? Are we gonna have a problem here?

Kairi Sane vs the one, only, singular Empress, Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still Sane

Kairi Sane vs GOAT Becky Lynch:redface


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate this forum.

Kairi Sane over that overrated orange haired hack.

Kairi Sane vs Drew Mcintyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. The Mountie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Mountie

The Mountie vs. Booker T


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Booker T vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> The Mountie
> 
> The Mountie vs. Booker T












Booker T vs. Asuka, the other Empress


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Booker T vs Kurt Angle


.:beckywhat

Angle

Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs. Becky Lynch...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky like it should have been earlier sorry Kurt.

Becky Lynch vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Hikaru Shida

I'm already angry.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

There's no need to be my friend?

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Melina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Asuka

Tyrion! Come!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky!

Becky Lynch vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Kairi Sane and AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

(AJ gets distracted by a fan waving a retro game in the crowd and decides to hang with the fans)

Becky Lynch vs Miss Jackie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Damn! You got me.

Better worker vs better talker?

I'll give this to Becky this time.

Becky Lynch vs Sarita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Pentagon Dark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Allie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Allie vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Whaaat?

Tessa

Tessa Blanchard vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs Gail Kim


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gail Kim

Gail Kim vs AJ Lee


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Lee

AJ Lee vs. Hornswoggle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A.J. Lee vs Dalton Castle


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

AJ Lee vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lita vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lita

Lita vs Mickie James


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Ms Hancock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Mia Yim


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Tenille Dashwood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James

Mickie James vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trish 

Trish vs Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trish vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Macho vs Triple H

:steph


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

The Cream always rises to the top!!










Savage vs Scott Hall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dig it!










Macho Man vs. Mascara Sagrada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ooooooooooh yeeeeeaaaaaaahhhh

Macho Man vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Macho Man Randy Savage vs Junkyard Dog


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Savage vs Randy Orton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Sid Vicious


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage vs. The Empress...




















...Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The disrespect to Asuka.....unbelievable. ~_~

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

vs. 

Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT Asuka.

Finally, some respect.

Asuka vs Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Psicosis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Dean Malenko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Always Asuka...






...Unless it's Kairi. 

Asuka vs. The Bushwackers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Io vs Rhyno


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rhyno vs Asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rhyno

vs. 

Hikaru Shida


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Excellent.

Hikaru Shida vs. Repo Man


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida all day, every day.

vs Melina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> *Shida all day, every day*.
> 
> vs Melina


Getting that tattooed on my forehead. 

Shida vs. Alicia Fox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shida vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky Why?! :sadbecky

Asuka vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because I was sick of Asuka getting fucked over in this thread. With the other guy presumably offline, and you here, this was the right time.

Asuka vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, it's just us right now. She's getting another run.


Asuka vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Remember when Hikaru Shida was the champ here? That was cool.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre The Giant

Andre The Giant vs Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre's my favorite, but got to go with Vader. R.I.P.

Vader vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Vader

Vader vs. Dusty Rhodes


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Vader

Vader vs. Antonio Inoki


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Vader

Vader vs Ahmed Johnson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vader vs. Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vader

Vader vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Test


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Becky Lynch

Battle of the overrateds. Har har.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

More like battle of the Talents among Talents.

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HBK vs. Mayu Iwatani

I am prepared for disappointment.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HBK vs. AJ Styles and Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles and Becky

AJ Styles & Becky Lynch vs Seth Rollins & Alexa Bliss ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles & Becky Lynch vs. Asuka & Andre the Giant


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ and Becky

AJ Styles & Becky vs Punk & AJ Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles & Becky

AJ Styles & Becky Lynch vs John Cena & Nikki Bella


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

AJ Styles & Becky Lynch 

AJ Styles & Becky Lynch vs Asuka & Sami Zayn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ & Becky of course lol.

AJ and Becky vs Matt Hardy & Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edit:

Damn you, Moriarty!

AJ & Becky

AJ & Becky vs. Undertaker & Nikki Cross


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ & Becky 
(They reign shall continue forever)

AJ & Becky vs Edge & Trish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ & Becky vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage & Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> AJ & Becky vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage & Kairi Sane


I will let you have this one my mortal Frenemy I must rest the soul for it has worn me farewell.......For now.

Savage & Sane

Savage & Sane vs Cena & Nikki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...

....

.......

............










I mean, I guess this is a victory...

Huh. 

Savage & Sane vs. Asuka & Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Pyrrhic victory.....Okay time for my rest now lol continue.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Savage and Sane vs The Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock 

The Rock vs Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs Undertaker


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenny Omega

Kenny Omega vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs The Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Edge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs CM Punk


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Triple H


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Owen Hart


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Mark Henry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Undertaker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Kane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Cesaro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs HBK


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Mick Foley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HBK

HBK vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk, by.....light years.

CM Punk vs Austin Aries


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Chris Hero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Edge


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk 

CM Punk vs The Undertaker


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

CM Punk vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk!!

CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jushin Liger

Jushin Liger vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rey Mysterio vs Tully Blanchard


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rey Mysterio vs. Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Misawa vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kota Ibushi


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Misawa Misawa Misawa vs Tanahashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Misawa vs. Alexa Bliss...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Junkyard Dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Kairi "The Correct Choice" Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, but going with Kairi.

Kairi Sane vs. The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi at the moment. I should pick Miz because I really liked Miz when he was on top, but I'm so numb to Miz since he's just been buried so hard.

Kairi vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn shame. Miz is one of the best heels they have. 

Kairi Sane vs. American Badass Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going with Kairi only because Undertaker completely lost my respect.

I can't keep voting for somebody I barely care about, this has to end.

Kairi vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So it's come to this...

Asuka vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I barely give a shit about Kairi. She's ok. I'm just bored of voting for somebody I'm not invested in.

Asuka vs Hideo Itami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Asuka vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanted to pick Elias to be a jerk... but I just can't.

Asuka vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, and Hollywood Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs JBL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Unstoppable Asuka vs. Minoru Suzuki


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Unstoppable Asuka, even though she'd probably pick Minoru Suzuki over herself.

The Unstoppable Asuka vs the highly stoppable Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She probably would.

Asuka 









vs. 

Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka is money

Asuka vs Natalya


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, Asuka's run is fucked now. ~_~

Asuka vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Send in the jobbers.

Asuka vs. The Yeti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good idea. Somebody will pick a jobber just to spite us, though. Avoid James Ellsworth, too, he'll win for sure.

Asuka vs Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brooklyn Brawler, out of spite. 









Asuka vs. The Barbarian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs The Berserker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Shockmaster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs The Goon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Phantasio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantasio, lol. If I was gonna pick a jobber over Asuka, I'd be tempted to pick him. That debut match where he pulled off his opponents underwear was one of the funniest fucking things I've ever seen in WWE.

Asuka vs Friar Ferguson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Zodiac


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Sick Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. GOAT Papa Shango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs GOAT Damien Sandow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Vladimir Kozlov


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Eiger/Aiger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who? LOL. 

Asuka vs Curt Hawkins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Doku


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

I'm back @Phantom.

Asuka vs Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh no...

Tyrion! Be prepared!

Asuka vs. Chigusa Nagayo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Special Delivery Jones


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bodydonna Skip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Johnny Rodz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Tom Brandi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Braun the Leprechaun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Elf Braun? God, somebody would actually pick that.

Asuka vs Savio Vega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. Braun the Leprechaun was a WCW guy.

Asuka vs. Elf Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, how the fuck was I supposed to know that? Or anybody else for that matter. He might've won because somebody wanted to vote for Braun.

Asuka vs Primo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe they are big WCW fans. Maybe they love the Dungeon of Doom. I know I do...

Asuka vs. The Shark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Lasskicker

Your loss fellas.

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

Bliss. 

Take that. What is the fascination with this orange haired hack?

Bliss vs Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Goddess

Alexa vs Sasha


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky vs Nikki Cross


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky 

Becky vs Alexa again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Again, still Bliss, because Becky is worse than dog shit.

Bliss vs Stone Cold.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss?

Becky is underrated and Beautiful thank you very much.

Alexa vs The Rock


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rock vs HBK


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs The Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Miz

The Miz vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Miz

The Miz vs John Morrison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miz vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Miz

The Miz vs Cactus Jack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cactus Jack vs. Nailz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cactus Jack

Cactus Jack vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cactus Jack vs. Repo Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cactus Jack vs Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

Cactus Jack vs. Terry Funk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Cactus Jack vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cena

John Cena vs Christian


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian 

Christian vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cody Rhodes vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cody Rhodes vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Sable


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Becky Lynch
> 
> Becky Lynch vs Drew McIntyre


Drew McIntyre

Drew McIntyre vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kevin Owens vs Stunning Steve Austin


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

“Stunning” Steve Austin vs. Surfer Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Surfer Sting vs. Hikaru Shida

A shiny new donkey for the person who votes for Shida.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No donkey for you.

Sting vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. The Superior Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky vs Stone Cold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Asuka and Stone Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really...

Ausuka (Austin + Asuka) vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really.

Austin/Asuka vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm all for it. I never have to vote for anything else ever again.

Ausuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ausuka vs. Jeff Hardy and Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tempting, but I think I'll stick with Austin and Asuka.

Austin and Asuka vs Becky and Jinder Mahal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ausuka vs. Awe-Suka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So basically, Austin vs Miz. I can't imagine why, but some people would go with the latter.

Austin and Asuka vs Ric Flair and Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin and Asuka vs. The Rock and Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin and Asuka vs Triple H and Stephanie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin and Asuka vs. Ronda Rousey and Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin and Asuka vs Alexa Bliss and Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Austin and Asuka vs. Kairi Sane and Macho Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin and Asuka vs Kairi Sane dressed in a Doctor Strange outfit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh... my...

Austin and Asuka vs. President Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kairi Sane dressed in a Doctor Strange outfit


That's almost as good as...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, it's good that that didn't shift your loyalties.

What about Asuka vs Doctor Strange? I know we can't do that here, but still.

Asuka and Austin vs Samoa Joe and Awesome Kong



PhantomoftheRing said:


> That's almost as good as...


Is that Beth Phoenix? I don't know why I can't tell, but I can't...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pretty sure that's Phoenix.

If I HAD to pick, I'd probably go with Asuka. She has the benefit of being real. 

Asuka and Austin vs. John Cena and Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hogan and John Cena

Hogan and John Cena vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky 

Hogan and John Cena vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Young Bucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Young Bucks vs. Becky Lynch and Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Goat and the Empress

Becky and Asuka vs Edge & Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The GOAT and her sidekick

Asuka and Becky Lynch vs. The Mega Powers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Mega Powers

The Mega Powers vs John Cena and Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that was nice while it lasted.

The Mega Powers vs. The Deleters of Worlds


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mega Powers

Mega Powers vs Money Inc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mega Powers vs. Triple Tails (Asuka, Io Shirai, and Mio Shirai)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mega Powers

I guess they couldn't handle the madness.

Mega Powers vs Road Warriors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mega Powers

Mega Powers vs Chris Jericho & Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Mega Powers
> 
> I guess they couldn't handle the madness.


With this, I can deal.

Mega Powers vs. AJ Styles and Tugboat


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles and Tugboat

Someone's got to carry the load.

Styles and Tugboat vs Power & Glory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles and Tugboat vs. The Rock 'n' Roll Express


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Styles and Tugboat vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. It's Styles and Tugboat. Nice try.

Styles and Tugboat vs. Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles vs Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Omega vs. Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Omega vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joe

Samoa Joe vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Joe vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe vs Almas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wyatt vs Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler vs Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kane vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs William Regal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Kurt Angle
> 
> Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero


Eddie Guerrero vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Sting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret Hart vs Arn Anderson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Bob Backlund


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock Lesnar vs The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Steve Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SCSA vs Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Stone Cold Steve Austin.


Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Lou Thesz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs C.M. Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SCSA vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, and Kevin Nash


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

NWO vs Evolution


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

nWo vs. Team Hell No


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

NWO.

NWO vs the original Four Horseman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The original Four Horseman

The original Four Horseman vs. D-Generation X (97' version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Original Four Horsemen vs. Suzuki-gun


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The original Four Horseman

The original Four Horseman vs. Dusty Rhodes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The original Four Horseman 

The Four Horseman vs The Shield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shield vs. Stardust and Goldust


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Shield vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts (with Alice Cooper)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray 

Bray vs. A. Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Bray


Is that genuine or salt? 

Bray vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bo Dallas

Bo Dallas vs. The Shockmaster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deep breath. Suppress anger.

Shockmaster vs Ric Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ric Flair vs The Disciples of Apocalypse


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flair

Ric Flair vs JBL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Rikishi, Grandmaster Sexay, and Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs Adam Cole


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs. Bryan Danielson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that genuine or salt?


I figured you'd rather vote for Bray. Truthfully, I was fine with either option.


Bryan Danielson vs. Bret Hart, Okada, HBK, and Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Team

Hart,Okada,Shida,HBK vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Repo Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Zeus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Y2J

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio

Edit

My Nemesis has risen again!

Asuka vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> ....


We are Yin/Yang my friend don't mind us, just pick a winner anyway.

Asuka

Asuka vs Roman Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka vs The Rock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Owen Hart


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Goldberg


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Kane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Io Shirai


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Mephisto


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mephisto

Edge vs Christian


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Edge

Edge vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge

Edge vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Edge

Edge vs. Vader


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian vs Marty Jannetty


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christian vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian 

Christian vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RBrooks said:


> Christian
> 
> Christian vs Kane


Christian vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs DDP


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DDP vs. John Cena


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

DDP


DDP vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

DDP

DDP vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ricky Steamboat

Ricky Steamboat vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Randy Orton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Hate both, but let's go with Orton. 

Randy Orton vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Mistico


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs The Miz


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Miz

The Miz vs Shane McMahon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wade Barrett

Wade Barrett vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheamus vs. Genichiro Tenryu


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sheamus over Barrett :aries2

Genichiro Tenryu

Genichiro Tenryu vs Okada


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Okada

Okada vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Sheamus over Barrett :aries2
> 
> Genichiro Tenryu
> 
> Genichiro Tenryu vs Okada


Indifferent to both.

Okada vs. Ultimo Dragon


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Okada vs Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. GOAT Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As amazing as that elbow is, probably the greatest move in all of wrestling, I'm far more familiar with what Okada is capable of than her, and he's in my favourite match of all time, so I'll take Okada. Yeah, yeah, damn me all to hell and such. Maybe I'll pick Kairi once she's on the main roster. Who knows.

Okada vs Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada

Kazuchika Okada vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Okada vs NJPW Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada

Kazuchika Okada vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan 

Daniel Bryan vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Could go either way. Love both of them.

Samoa Joe vs. Hakuhō Shō


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Joe

Samoa Joe vs Vader


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs Eli Drake


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs The Undertaker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Joe.

Samoa Joe vs CM Punk

Edit: Ninja'd

Undertaker

Taker vs Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenny Omega vs Ric Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ric Flair vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. GOAT Hikaru Shida







Hikaru Shida isn't going to the next round, is she?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hikaru Shida is actually Asuka's friend (according to you, I'll take your word for it), as opposed to Charlotte who pretends to be friends with her but won't put her over, so I'll vote for Shida.

I don't know why I'm actually voting for somebody I've never seen wrestle, but I'll guess she has more talent than Charlotte regardless. It's not exactly hard to better than Charlotte. She can't even do a moonsault properly.

Shida vs Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Woo! 

Shida vs. Asuka

Who will win? I just don't know...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, you do.

GOAT Empress vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT vs. Blecchy Lynch

Alfred E. Newman would be proud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*GOA*suka*T* vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Dear, sweet Papa Shango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*GOA*suka*T* vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*GOA*suka*T* vs. Actual GOAT Kairi Sane :wink2:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kama


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Max Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Konnan


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Lioness Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The lioness of tomorrow, Asuka.....just regular Asuka.

*GOA*suka*T* vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka vs Bryan Alvarez, Filthy Tom Lawlor, and Vinny V


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's tough, because those Alvarez podcasts provide me with so much entertainment, but I'm still going with GOAsukaT. I would trade my Observer subscription for a face of the company push for Asuka. 

Asuka vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Asuka (with Alice Cooper)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never really listened to Alice Cooper, other than Poison, which I don't remember liking, so just Asuka.

Main Roster Asuka vs NXT Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison is just okay. It's the stuff with the original band that's legendary.

Love both, but...

NXT Asuka vs. Sekai no Kana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I don't know it.

You're fucking right NXT Asuka. So amazing.






She needs her swag back. Obviously you can't fully take it away, because even Vince doesn't have the power to take away the ability to perform, but it's definitely muted. 

NXT Asuka vs NXT Samoa Joe. 

MUCLEBUSTAAAAAAH


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Neville


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Chun Li


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. James Ellsworth and Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's a wrestler named Chun Li? :side:

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, God.

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Vince McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Both?





















Fine.

Asuka vs. Sasha Banks

EDIT: Still Asuka.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka (w/ Becky and IIconics) vs Kevin Dunn in a submission match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka (w/ Becky and IIconics)

Asuka vs. Asuka and Bull Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka 

Asuka vs the entire NXT roster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs. THE UNIVERSE (excluding Stone Cold Steve Austin)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Universe

The Universe vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.

The Universe vs. AJ Styles and Blecchy Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The universe or the WWE universe? Because those are VERY different things.

If it's the WWE universe, Asuka. Easily. If it's the entirety of humanity and beyond, then I can't go that far, I have to vote for everyone else, even though most people are shitheads, as social media proves. There's enough good to offset just Asuka, as much as I hate to admit it.

Fortunately, the universe doesn't wrestle, so Asuka still advances. 

Asuka vs Paige

EDIT - Ughh.

The universe, but this is a wrestling thread, so I have to put Styles and Becky through. Ughh.

Styles and Becky vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> She does not..


This is a wrestling thread. Not a general vs thread. "The universe" shouldn't even be allowed.

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is a wrestling thread. Not a general vs thread. "The universe" shouldn't even be allowed.
> 
> Asuka vs Kairi Sane


Kairi



> Styles and Becky vs Paige


Styles and Becky vs Triple H & Stephanie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles & Becky

Styles & Becky vs Jericho & Charlotte


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cuss:

Kairi vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi vs. Nailz

I was not expecting anyone to actually pick "The Universe". That really messed things up.

No more gag rounds from me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Kairi vs. Nailz
> 
> I was not expecting anyone to actually pick "The Universe".
> 
> No more gag rounds from me.


Well, at the point you say "the universe", you're including everything that exists, so Asuka, or literally everything that exists combined. I love Asuka but not that much. Even if the question is "Asuka never main events WrestleMania, or she main events 10, but you can NEVER listen to another song for the rest of your life, how am I supposed to answer that in her favor?" 

Kairi vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You put far more thought into this than I ever could. 

Kairi vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually, you know, I'm a total idiot. I didn't even take this into consideration.



> Asuka vs. THE UNIVERSE (excluding Stone Cold Steve Austin)


You only excluded Austin, so Asuka is included in "the Universe". I just assumed she wasn't.

It's settled then. Easy.

Kairi vs Matt Hardy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So we have skipped teams now I see?

Matt

Matt Hardy vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No! No! No!

Matt Hardy vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> No! No! No!
> 
> Matt Hardy vs. Bray Wyatt


You're no'ing about Matt being picked over Kairi and you picked Matt over CM Punk? If there was a no card, I'd revoke yours.

GOAT Wyatt vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're no'ing about Matt being picked over Kairi and you picked Matt over CM Punk? If there was a no card, I'd revoke yours.
> 
> GOAT Wyatt vs John Cena


I stand by this.

Wyatt vs. CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You'll stand alone. 

CM Punk vs Damien Sandow


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk

CM Punk vs Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Orton vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Sorry Viper.

Alexa Bliss vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Maryse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth Phoenix vs. Alexa Bliss and Kairi Sane *#compromise*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fair enough win-win situation.

Blissfully Insane vs Team Laycool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs. The Deleters of Worlds


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Capital S eh?

Blissfully InSane vs Trish and Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs. Team Awe-Suka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs Divas of Doom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs. Money Inc.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs Torrie Wilson and Sable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs. Men on a Mission


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs Awesome Truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs. The B-Team


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blissfully InSane vs. Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissfully InSane vs. Nikki Cross and Ruby Riott


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blissfully InSane vs. Shawn Michaels & AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phenomenal Showstoppers.

Phenomenal Showstoppers vs Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Phenomenal Showstoppers

AJ Styles & Shawn Michaels vs Daniel Bryan and William Regal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan and William Regal vs. Brothers of Destruction


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

BOD

Brothers of Destruction vs Two Man Power Trip


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

2-Man Power Trip

2-Man Power Trip vs The Shield


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shield

The Shield vs New Day


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Shield

The Shield vs AOP


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Shield

Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins vs Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Shield

The Shield vs nWo originals (Hogan, Nash, Hall)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

NWO

NWO vs DX


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

NWO vs DIY


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

NWO vs LWO


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

nWo 

nWo vs Eddie and Benoit


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Eddie and Benoit vs Edge and Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie and Benoit 

Eddie and Benoit vs Edge and Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie and Benoit

Eddie and Benoit vs Triple H & Shawn Michaels


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie and Benoit

Eddie and Benoit vs The Rock'n'Sock Connection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock 'n' Sock Connection vs. Stone Cold and Asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rock n Sock vs Chainsaw Charlie & Cactus Jack


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

God damn, I really though Eddie and Benoit were pulling for the best team of all time. 

Rock n Sock

Rock n Sock vs Evolution


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry, but I would never vote for Benoit.

Rock 'n' Sock vs. The Legion of Doom


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Rock'n'Sock

Rock'n'Sock vs The Revival


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock 'n' Sock vs. Minoru Suzuki and Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rock 'n' Sock

Rock 'n' Sock vs The Road Warriors


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rock n Sock Connection vs Steve Austin and Brian Pillman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rock n Sock Connection

Rock vs Mick Foley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs Damien Sandow


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs The Two Man Power Trip


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs The Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock

The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Triple H


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs World Wide Underground


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rock

The Rock vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock vs. AJ Styles and Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles & Becky

Styles & Becky vs Carlito & Trish


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles & Becky vs. Damien Demento & Nikki Cross


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Straightfire Phenomenon

Styles & Becky vs Steven Richards & Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phenomenal Flames vs. Asuka & Kenny Omega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Styles & Becky vs Alexa Bliss & Buddy Murphy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles & Becky

Murphy cost Alexa the match.

Styles & Becky vs Johnny Nitro & Melina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles & Becky vs. Kairi Sane & CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles & Becky

Styles & Becky vs Batista & Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles & Becky vs. The Rock & Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock and Io vs Becky and Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock and Io vs. Bray Wyatt and Kana


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Straightfire Phenomenon

Styles & Becky vs Orton & Kaitlyn

Edit

Speed Demons eh?

Rock & Io

Rock & Io vs Edge & Lita


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Rock and Io vs. Bray Wyatt and Kana


Bray Wyatt and Kana.

I got to this one before the guy above me edits, so this is what we're going with now.

Bray Wyatt and Kana vs Heath Slater and Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock & Io vs. Samoa Joe & Bull Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Slater & Nak

Slater & Nak vs Rollins & Punk

Sigh

Rock & Io vs Punk & Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Punk & Asuka vs. George Steele & Goldust


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Punk vs Giant Gonzalez and Great Khali


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk & Asuka

Punk & Asuka vs Stone Cold & Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold & Kairi Sane vs Charlotte & Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold & Kairi Sane vs. The Iron Sheik & Starlight Kid


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Iron Sheik and Starlight Kid :troll

The Iron Sheik and Starlight Kid vs. Andre the Giant and Awesome Kong


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Andre the Giant and Awesome Kong

Andre the Giant and Awesome Kong vs Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre the Giant and Awesome Kong vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth vs Team Madness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth vs. Becky Lynch and Gobbledy Gooker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Savage & Elizabeth

The jobber held Becky back unfortunately.

Savage & Elizabeth vs Edge & Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Savage and Elizabeth vs. AJ Styles and Repo Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Savage and Elizabeth vs Rusev and Lana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Savage and Elizabeth vs. Hulk Hogan and Carmella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Savage and Elizabeth vs The Black Lotus Triad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Savage and Elizabeth vs Undertaker and Paul Bearer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! I would've picked the Black Lotus Triad.

Oh, well. Love Macho.

Macho and Elizabeth vs. Jushin Liger and Starlight Kid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, well, maybe Kairi should've been better than Savage, and not been paired with Io Shirai.

Savage and Elizabeth vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Savage and Elizabeth vs. Kairi and Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi and Asuka vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT and Asuka vs. Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky & Seth

Becky & Rollins vs Styles & Bliss


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kairi with the carry job.

Kairi & Asuka vs Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Kairi with the carry job.
> 
> Kairi & Asuka vs Jumping Bomb Angels


The winners were Becky & Rollins.

Becky & Rollins vs Styles & Bliss


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Styles & Bliss vs Punk & AJ Lee


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phenomenal Bliss

Styles & Bliss vs Dykstra & Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles & Bliss vs. Hikaru Shida (team captain), Bliss, Styles, Punk, and Becky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles & Bliss

Punk & Becky walk out causing a countout for a frustrated Hikaru.

Styles & Bliss vs The Miz & Maryse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bah.

The Miz & Maryse vs. Hikaru Shida & her sidekick, AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ and Shida

Styles and his sidekick Shida vs Punk & Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough. 

Shida & Friend vs. Becky Lynch & Beaver Cleavage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really.

Shida and Styles vs Asuka and Jake Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Punk does nothing for me. 

Asuka and Jake Roberts vs. Jeff Hardy and Bull Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would expect an Asuka and Wyatt fan to have a better sense of talent. Let alone if Punk and Kairi are pit against the most overrated wrestler of all time.

Anyway, Asuka and Roberts vs Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Someone else will vote for Kairi and/or Punk in a future round. Unless she's against someone awful, I'm afraid Shida isn't going to get far without me. She was the priority.

Having said that, Asuka and Roberts > Shida

Asuka and Roberts vs. Asuka and Stone Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your priority should always be on the best, not the most overlooked, but whatever.

Asuka and Stone Cold vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Stone Cold vs. Bray Wyatt and Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Stone Cold will beat any combination. 

vs Samoa Joe and Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Osakan Rattlesnakes 

Asuka and Stone Cold vs. Charlotte Flair and Bobby Roode


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Austin vs Alexa Bliss and Titus O'Neil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Austin vs. Ric Flair and Hana Kimura


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair and Hana Kimura

Ric Flair and Hana Kimura vs. Big Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Ric Flair and Hana Kimura
> 
> Ric Flair and Hana Kimura vs. Big Show












Ric Flair and Hana Kimura vs. Manami Toyota and Mick Foley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Toyota and Foley. I don't know who I'd really go for between Flair and Foley, still probably Foley, but Hana Kimura from what little I've seen, pretty much just a few gifs, is atrocious. Not much to judge someone on, but I'm a very judgy person, so for now, she's terrible.

Foley and Toyota vs Jake Roberts

I'd kinda like to get back to 1 on 1's, as these multi person ones are kinda ridiculous, but that'll never happen. Beyond this next one, of course, if the right person answers. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jake Roberts vs Junkyard Dog


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Junkyard Dog & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Assoffs

Gunn & Ziggler vs HHH & Ric Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH & Ric Flair

HHH & Ric Flair vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batista vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Alexa Bliss vs Taka Michinoku and Funaki


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Carmella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Lita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte vs The Mexicools


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mayu vs Tsukasa Fujimoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're a good man, Charlie Brown. 

Mayu vs. Sareee


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mayu

Mayu vs Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. I would've actually voted for Mayu over probably any other Japanese star other than Kairi, because I liked her striking when I saw it. It was actually from that match Phantom posted a gif from. But, you went with the one I can never go against.

Asuka vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good. I didn't want to vote against Mayu.

Asuka vs. Charlotte


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flair(Woooooo!)

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Flair(Woooooo!)
> 
> Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks












Charlotte Flair vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is exactly why you are my nemesis! 

Charlotte Flair vs. Mayu Iwatani and AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hmmm Styles and that other person

Styles and that other person vs Rollins and Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Rollins vs. Just Asuka


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Just Asuka :ciampa

Asuka vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Doink (Matt Osborne)


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Eddie Guerrero
> 
> Eddie Guerrero vs Batista


Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. GOAT Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Eddie Guerrero vs. GOAT Kairi Sane


Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero, yeah nice streak

Eddie Guerrero vs Roman Reigns. Don't you dare.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RBrooks said:


> Eddie Guerrero, yeah nice streak
> 
> Eddie Guerrero vs Roman Reigns. Don't you dare.


Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. The Mega Powers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Eddie Guerrero vs. The Mega Powers


Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Eddie Guerrero vs. The Mega Powers


Megapowers is not a wrestler it was a tag team. Even then as a wrestler Eddie Guerrero was better then Hogan and Savage. Savage was great in his own right but Eddie Guerrero was the AJ Styles of back then. He was the best overall wrestler in the world. 

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Cesaro


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Undertaker


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho


Eddie Guerrero is far better wrestler then Jericho imo

Eddie Guerrero vs Christian


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Megapowers is not a wrestler it was a tag team. Even then as a wrestler Eddie Guerrero was better then Hogan and Savage. Savage was great in his own right but Eddie Guerrero was the AJ Styles of back then. He was the best overall wrestler in the world.
> 
> Eddie Guerrero
> 
> Eddie Guerrero vs Cesaro


You're a little late. We've been doing tag teams for some time now.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Daniel Bryan. I'm reaching here...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Eddie Guerrero
> 
> Eddie Guerrero vs Daniel Bryan. I'm reaching here...


Daniel Bryan is one of the best but not better then Eddie. 

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Bret Hart


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Eddie
> 
> Eddie Guerrero vs Bret Hart


Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Owen


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This streak...

Eddie Guerrero vs. Okada


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Edge


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Eddie
> 
> Eddie Guerrero vs Edge


Easy win for Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs John Morrison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Makes me happy to see this love Eddie Guerrero is getting he is my all time favorite wrestler. He is missed so much to me, wrestling truly lost a pioneer.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eddie 

Eddie Guerrero vs Hiroshi Tanhashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Makes me happy to see this love Eddie Guerrero is getting he is my all time favorite wrestler. He is missed so much to me, wrestling truly lost a pioneer.


:smile2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If you didn't post that lovely comment, Hiroshi would've taken this one.

Eddie Guerrero vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk.

.....easily. 

CM Punk vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. El Hijo del Santo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never Benoit.

Kevin Owens vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt 

Bray Wyatt vs Damien Sandow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt 

Bray Wyatt vs Shinsuke MNakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Papa Shango


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Luke Harper


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt 

Bray Wyatt vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs The Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs Sting


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Sting stomps that geek.

Sting vs Raven


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Raven, just because you ended that streak and called Bray a geek. 

Raven vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Adam Cole


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Lolz salt. Raven is also better than that geek anyway.

Cole vs Abyss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Adam Cole vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ken Shamrock

Ken Shamrock vs Goldust


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ken Shamrocck vs Steve Blackman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ken Shamrock

Ken Shamrock vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christopher Daniels

Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christopher Daniels

Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Christopher Daniels
> 
> Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe


Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Booker T


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Samoa Joe
> 
> Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins


Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Neville/PAC


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Keith Lee


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty Rhodes vs. Dustin Rhodes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dustin Rhodes

Dustin Rhodes vs Kane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane vs Broken Matt Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Kairi Sane, the GOAT


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Emma


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella

Carmella vs Enzo Amore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella

Carmella vs Big Cass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella vs. Nanae Takahashi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella

Carmella vs James Ellsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella vs. Hikaru Shida

Make smart choices!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How the hell has Carmella lasted this long? Even against Enzo and Cass. Come on Phantom, be the voice of reason.

I think my brain exploded when I saw Carmella over Satomura. I assume he doesn't know who Satomura is, but I don't think that would change the answer. I mean, Alexa Bliss.....I get it, but Carmella. 

Hikaru Shida vs Mistico


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom dislikes Enzo and Cass more than Carmella. Carmella was mildly amusing before she became the champ.

Hikaru Shida vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you shouldn't, and that's regardless of this Asuka feud. Enzo at least has mic skills, and Cass is.....nothing, but he's still less offensive than Carmella.

The woman with the golden elbow vs Carmella. Gotta make up this difference.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella's cowardly screams at Asuka during the Royal Rumble amused me. 

The Pirate Princess vs. Heath Slater


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm...


Kairi Sane vs. Carmella... again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi you're inSane if you pick Carmella.

I gotta say, I don't like that they named her Kairi Sane just so they could call her finisher the InSane elbow. Is Sane even a Japanese name? ~_~ I guess that would make it better.

Kairi Sane vs Dakota Kai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Part of me thinks she told them "Sanae", but they went with "Sane" for the puns. Not saying that's true, but "Sane" seems like an odd choice.

It is Japanese, but I don't think it's a common name. 


Kairi Sane vs. Paige


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane over that human plastic surgery vessel.

Kairi Sane vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You knew this was coming...

Kairi Sane vs. Asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Jungle Kyona


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Starlight Kid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kris Wolf


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Goldberg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. 1-2-3 Kid


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Nasty Boys


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Andre The Giant


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka vs The Public Enemy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Nailz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mabel


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Okada


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Okada vs Naito


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Okada

Okada vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## nobsy18 (Jun 1, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Owen Hart


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs John Cena


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Randy Savage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Bully Ray


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Vince McMahon (as a character)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage vs. Daffney


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage vs. Carmella


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Carmella vs Jazz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jazz vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christina Von Eerie vs Ivelisse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christina Von Eerie vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christina Von Eerie vs Rosemary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooooh! This one's hard! 

Rosemary vs. Su Yung


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rosemary vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Naomi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Lita


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lita 

Lita vs Trish Stratus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Christian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ronda Rousey vs. Rosemary


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Rosemary vs. Kairi Sane


Rosemary

Rosemary vs Daffney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Rosemary
> 
> Rosemary vs Daffney


We already did that one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> zrc said:
> 
> 
> > Rosemary
> ...


Well we're doing it again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Well we're doing it again.


Rosemary fan, eh?

I changed my match for the last one.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Ronda Rousey vs. Rosemary


Rosemary vs Daffney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. Shelly Martinez


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosemary vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## confusionn (Apr 9, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Rosemary vs Charlotte Flair


Charlotte Flair vs Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mayu Iwatani vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero

Eddie Guerrero vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret

Bret Hart vs Daniel Bryan

Edit

Kane

Kane vs Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Petey Williams


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. El Santo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. His obvious superior, Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles

AJ Styles vs Kevin Nash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sad.


AJ Styles vs. Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Wade Barret


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ

AJ Styles vs Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Rusev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Styles 

AJ Styles vs Randy Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Savage vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Arn Anderson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Ultimate Warrior vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hulk Hogan vs. Brutus Beefcake and Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss without Beefcake

Alexa Bliss vs Gail Kim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Ivory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Bliss without Beefcake
> 
> Alexa Bliss vs Gail Kim


Cheater.

Ivory vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Little Sane

Little Kairi Sane-Chan vs Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who wants to answer that one?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Batista


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Who wants to answer that one?


They are your Favorites are they not?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're up there.

Kairi vs. Takako Inoue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sane vs the Young Bucks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Candy Floss/Candyfloss/CANDY FLOSS


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Go ahead, type her name more obnoxiously a fourth time. Then I'll definitely know who she is.

Kairi Sane vs Nixon Newell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know which style is correct. It's inconsistent.

Kairi Sane vs. Asuka, the Wasp of wrestlers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The tragic failure known as Asuka vs Cesaro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That broke my heart. She's a success in my eyes.

Asuka vs. Makoto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody who doesn't win the world title is a success.

The tragic failure known as Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, the champion of my heart vs. Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*CARMELLA* :vince2 :vince3 :vince

The tragic failure known as Asuka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, the champion of my heart vs. Fellow GOAT Bull Nakano


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

THE END IS NEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bull Nakano vs. Sable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This works for me, so you may kindly suck it. 










:wink2:

Bull Nakano vs. Syuri


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull vs James Ellsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull vs. Tugboat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bull vs S.H.I.T. (Super Hero In Training - ie, Rosey)

I'm kinda proud of how my immaturity and stupidity has paid off with this one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Nakano vs. Carmella


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of these days, I will give Meiko Satomura a win here...

Bull vs. Road Warrior Hawk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would've given her the win over Bull.

Hawk vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Torrie Wilson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meiko Satomura vs Chris Benoit, purely as a performer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Pete Dunne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Tenille Dashwood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Repo Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tenille

Tenille Dashwood vs Paige

Edit

Repo

Repo Man vs Crush


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Tenille
> 
> Tenille Dashwood vs Paige
> 
> ...












Repo Man vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Manami Toyota

Manami Toyota vs Candice LeRae


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Candice

Candice LaRae vs Ruby Riot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn it, Styles#Bliss-Nz!!!!!

Ruby Riott vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ruby

Ruby Riot vs Bayley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bayley

Bayley vs Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella

Carmella vs Torrie Wilson


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Torrie Wilson

Torrie Wilson vs. Paul London


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Torrie Wilson 

Torrie Wilson vs Tiffany


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tiffany

Tiffany vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Eve Torres


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Becky Lynch and Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Melina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Bliss
> 
> Alexa Bliss vs Melina


Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Kairi Sane, AJ Styles, CM Punk, and Becky Lynch... and they all have Wesker costumes on.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Team

They didn't need Wesker attire.

Becky,Styles,Punk,Sane vs Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky, Styles, Punk, and Sane (leader) vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Team Styles(AJ,Becky,Punk,Sane) vs EC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane and Her Fabulous Sanettes (Styles, Becky, Punk) vs. Suzuki-gun


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane, Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, CM Punk vs Edge & Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge and Christian. I like CM Punk more than both of them, but Styles and Becky just suck all the appeal out. They're garbage. Kairi Sane is decent but nothing beyond that. 

The GOAT tag team vs The Road Warriors


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge and Christian

Edge and Christian vs The Dudley Boyz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge and Christian vs Chris Jericho


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

E&C vs The Bar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Bar vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AJ vs Ricochet


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I knew it. You people... picking Styles over Bryan and even Eddie Guerrero. And now I'm forced to pick Styles myself, because I always hated Mysterio. 

AJ Styles vs Ric Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People love spot monkeys. It's sad, but not surprising. People are thrilled by cheap tricks that have no substance.

WOOOOOOOOO vs Triple H


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:flair

Flair vs SID


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Rick Rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rick Rude vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake Roberts vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Billy Gunn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake Roberts vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh*

Dean Ambrose vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. Satoru Sayama


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sting vs Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting

Sting vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting

Sting vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior

Ultimate Warrior vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultimate Warrior vs. Alexa Bliss and Carmella


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Ultimate Warrior 

The Ultimate Warrior vs. Tiger Mask 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and W


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're alright, Zoom-Zero.

Tiger Mask 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and W vs. Asuka and Kana


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka and Ka---










Tiger Mask 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and W 

Tiger Mask 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and W vs. Black Tiger 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiger Mask 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and W vs. Mil Mascaras, El Santo, Blue Demon, El Hijo del Santo, and Blue Demon Jr.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

What happened to this thread... 

The other guys, the second ones. 

The other guys vs all DX members of all time.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

DX

DX vs Bullet Club(Devitt)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX vs The Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

DX vs Bret Hart


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

DX

Only because of HBK

DX vs Camp Cornette

Edit dammit

Hart

Bret Hart vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bret Hart 

Bret Hart vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Y2J

Jericho vs Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Jericho

Jericho vs Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RBrooks said:


> Jericho
> 
> Jericho vs Christian



Christian

Christian vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Christian

Christian vs Sheamus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian

Christian vs Chris Benoit


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Christian

Christian vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian 

Christian vs Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Undertaker


Undertaker v Kane (1st one )


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Stone Cold


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stone Cold ( my fav G.O.A.T)

Stone Cold v The Rock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold, the absolute goat. 

Stone Cold vs Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:austin

:cesaro vs :rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :austin
> 
> :cesaro vs :rollins



Wait a minute. Why is it Cesaro vs Rollins, when it should've been Austin vs one of them? 

But I'll go along. 

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Becky Lynch


Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Ric Flair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose 

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose 

Dean Ambrose vs Jason Jordan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ambrose

Ambrose vs Raven


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose 

Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wyatt vs. Io Shirai


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt 

Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Kazuchika Okada


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada

Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenta Kobashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Okada vs Tanahashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. M. Suzuki


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Okada

Okada vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Okada

Okada vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Eddie Guerrero vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. The GOAT


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie

Asuka wasn't ready for Latino Heat.

Eddie Guerrero vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Becky Whatshername


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky LYNCH!

Becky Lynch vs Sarah Logan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. The People's Champ...









Papa Shango.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The adequate Becky Lynch vs. The sensational Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The more talented Lasskicker.

Becky Lynch vs Carmella

Think about this one.....


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella

Carmella vs Liv Morgan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

^
Now that was just wrong man.

Carmella vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...but did it have to be Carmella?

Alexa Bliss vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Megumi Kudo

Megumi Kudo vs. Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Tsukasa Fujimoto


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka is still alive??!?! Excellent!

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kaori Yoneyama


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Yeti


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

That lumbering giant in WCW loves to hug doesn't he.

Asuka vs HHH


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Braun (not Strowman) the Leprechaun


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Drew Mcintyre


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka vs. Braun (not Strowman) the Leprechaun


You know the answer. 

Asuka vs Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kamala


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Asuka
> 
> Asuka vs Drew Mcintyre


Drew vs Kenny Omega


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Omega

Omega vs Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Omega vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Omega

Omega vs Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. The Great Muta


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Okada vs. The Great Muta


Okada vs Sanada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. Tiger Mask IV


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Okada vs. Tiger Mask IV


Ahh Tiger Mask is a legend but I just enjoy Okada more. 

Okada vs Tetsuya Naito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. GOAT Bull Nakano


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ah tough one. I'll give to Okada 

Okada vs Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. Gorgeous George


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Okada

Okada vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. Rebecca Quin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rebecca Quin

Becky Lynch vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mickie

Mickie James vs Naomi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker is a legend and it probably makes more sense to vote for him, but...

Nikki Cross vs. Peyton Royce


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Royce

Peyton Royce vs Billie Kay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boo.

Peyton Royce vs. Kairi Sane, the GOAT


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KAIRI SANE









Sane vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Paul Burchill

Battle of the Pirates


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burchill walks the plank.

Sane vs. Konami


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Konami

Konami vs. Capcom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I get jokes!

Konami (trained by Asuka/Kana) vs. Carmella


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Carmella

Carmella vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blecch!

Hart vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hate me for this, but Alexa Bliss. Bret has absolutely zero charisma.

Bliss vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm cool with that.

Bliss. She seems to be more popular here and I can go either way.

Bliss vs. Io Shirai


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Goddess

Bliss vs Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Carmella
> 
> Carmella vs. Brock Lesnar













Alexa vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still The Goddess

(Only because my knowledge is limited with Japanese female wrestling)

Bliss vs Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Jumping Bomb Angels competed in the WWF in the late 80's/early 90's. Supposedly they were amazing, I don't remember them.






GOAT vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They were excellent.

I remember thinking that Alexa defeating Asuka would be the worst... but then Money in the Bank happened...










Asuka vs. Fellow GOAT Bull Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BTW I do enjoy Alexa as a character.

Asuka vs. The Boogeyman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT vs Wade Barrett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT vs. George Steele


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT vs GoatFace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Tajiri


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. "Adorable" Adrian Adonis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka the GOAT vs. Emi Sakura


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Emi Sakura

Emi Sakura vs. Gobbledy Gooker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Emi Sakura
> 
> Emi Sakura vs. Gobbledy Gooker


To the last, I will grapple with thee... from Hell's heart, I stab at thee! For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee!

Emi Sakura vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shida

Who's Emi?

Shida vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida vs. El Santo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

El Santo

El Santo vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

El Santo vs. Blue Demon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> To the last, I will grapple with thee... from Hell's heart, I stab at thee! For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee!
> 
> Emi Sakura vs. Hikaru Shida


Sadly, it's what I've come to expect from this forum. They love crap like AJ Styles, Alexa Bliss and Seth Rollins, and they hate Asuka. People don't understand charisma, expression, stage presence, aura, uniqueness, etc. Like many great artists, Asuka is not understood. 

El Santo.....I guess. Lucha sucks.

El Santo vs Kevin Nash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

El Santo vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joe

Samoa Joe vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joey Headrocker

Samoa Joe vs Elias


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joe

Samoa Joe vs Almas


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe 

Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs. Shinya Hashimoto


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joe 

Samoa Joe vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Booker T


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose 

Dean Ambrose vs Bobby Roode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dean Ambrose vs Nigel McGuinness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Kennedy vs MVP

You've got to be fucking kidding me. fpalm

Dean Ambrose vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edit

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Goldberg


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Joe Hendry


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dean Ambrose vs Austin Aries


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Austin Aries

Austin Aries vs Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DB vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DB vs Owen Hart


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Owen vs Pillman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously.....:bored

Owen vs Okada


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Okada

Okada vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Okada

Okada vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Randy Orton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Brock Lesnar >_<

Brock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Baron Corbin


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H vs Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H 

Triple H vs Finn Balor


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Finn Balor vs Marty Scurll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Finn. But to be fair, I've really not seen a lot from Marty, so. 

Finn Balor vs Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Finn. But to be fair, I've really not seen a lot from Marty, so.
> 
> Finn Balor vs Dolph Ziggler.


Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena vs Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Io Shirai vs Will Ospreay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io Shirai vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Momo Watanabe

Momo Watanabe vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Momo Watanabe vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Kairi Sane vs Yokozuna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5 star Johnny vs Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rollins

Seth Rollins vs Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really. Seth Rollins over Johnny fucking Wrestling, who has no less than FIVE matches far, far better than Seth's best, along with a better feud with Ciampa than Seth has ever had.

No surprise. This is the same forum that thinks AJ Styles is a better in ring wrestler than Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, Daniel Bryan, Shawn Michaels, etc, votes Alexa Bliss and Becky Lynch over Asuka, etc. Fine.....

Christian vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kurt Angle

Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Randy Savage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles

Alright, piss me off again.....


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jericho still

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBK.

HBK vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

HBK

Shawn Michaels vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock vs Undertaker


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rock

Rock vs Andre the Giant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Rock, but because I'm not attached to Rock, I'll pick Andre The Giant just to make Phantomofthering happy. 

Andre The Giant vs the greatest of all time, Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka vs James Ellsworth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Nikki Cross


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Shawn Michaels
> 
> Shawn Michaels vs. Kenny Omega












Why won't you love Asuka, Zoom-Zero!?

Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's called trolling. Sadly, it's working, because I'm mad.

Kenny Omega vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know, I know. He's a master of it.

Asuka vs. James Ellsworth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's ok. He has to live knowing that Sub-Zero will forever be secondary to Scorpion. For good reason.

Asuka vs the shitheap known as Roman Reigns


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Reigns 
Reigns vs Repo Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I bet Scorpion is an Asuka fan!

Repo Man vs. Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, he is Japanese, Sub-Zero isn't, so he would understand the appeal of Asuka far better.



> Reigns


.....

How the.....whatever.

Repo Man vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

vs. 

Enzo Amore


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he is Japanese, Sub-Zero isn't, so he would understand the appeal of Asuka far better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always been a advocate for Reigns
Enzo vs King Kong Bundy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Enzo Amore vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I have always been a advocate for Reigns


Well, that's fine, but he sucks. And to pick him over the best performer on the roster, I just don't even know what to say. You're entitled to your opinion, though, however misguided it may be.

Enzo (Ughh) vs Stone Cold


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that's fine, but he sucks. And to pick him over the best performer on the roster, I just don't even know what to say. You're entitled to your opinion, though, however misguided it may be.
> 
> Enzo (Ughh) vs Stone Cold


Excuse me Asuka was the opponent to Reigns right 
Stone Cold vs Owen Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's right.....

Stone Cold vs AJ Styles


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's right.....
> 
> Stone Cold vs AJ Styles


Best in the company?
Austin (close one)
Austin vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Bliss (sorry Steve) 
Bliss vs Layla


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Tori


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT? 

Bliss vs Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Got bored of Austin (watched too much 2001 I guess)
Rock vs Bret Hart
(I like Liger though)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I give up trying to understand people. I don't want to live on this planet anymore.

Rock vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt, by the fattest of margins. 

Bray Wyatt vs Luke Harper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock

The Rock vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> The Rock
> 
> The Rock vs Bret Hart


Bret Hart


PhantomoftheRing said:


> Bray Wyatt vs. Carmella


Carmella

Bret Hart vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bret Hart 

vs.


GOAT


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snarl.

Kurt Angle

vs.

GOAT #2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. 

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry, Kairi.

Asuka vs. Red Rooster


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Red Rooster....






























Red Rooster vs. Val Venis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why are you doing this to us? It's not funny.

Val Venis vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How dare you use Face/Off gifs against me!

Do you know the Klingon proverb that tells us revenge is a dish that is best served cold?


Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Konami


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Rusev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kagetsu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Ami Sato


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mika Iwata


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sad.

Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bram


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Tam Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Greg Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mayumi Ozaki


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs CMPunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Mil Máscaras


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk

CM Punk vs Mr Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr Perfect

Mr Perfect vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Kane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Lita


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Velvet Sky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bliss vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll pick the one who's capable of wrestling a match that goes beyond 1 star.

Shida vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.

Asuka vs. Pentagon Jr.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Mistico


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. El Hijo del Fantasma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Psychosis


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Jinder Mahal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Asuka
> 
> Asuka vs. Jinder Mahal












Asuka vs. Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's about time.

Asuka. 

Asuka vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No force on Earth can stop her now!


Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Minoru Suzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Nailz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Aleister Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Booker T


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Booker T

Booker T vs RVD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Booker T vs. Macho Man


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs. Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Randy Savage
> 
> Randy Savage vs. Asuka












Did... did you turn face, Zoom-Zero?

Asuka vs. Kris Wolf


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Booker T
> 
> Booker T vs RVD


Never in a million years did I expect that to win. Ok, Booker T is off the table forever. 

Asuka vs RVD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Clown Kana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Konami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Syuri


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

Asuka vs. Junkyard Dog


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Matt Hardy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Matt Hardy

Matt Hardy vs Mr Kennedy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why must you always be wrong, Styles#Bliss-Nz?!

Matt Hardy vs. Tito Santana


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hardy

I like many wrestlers that take precedence over Asuka I guess.

Matt Hardy vs Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, get your preferences in order. 

Matt Hardy. Broken gives him the win. Otherwise, I'd probably go with Orton, and believe me, how much I don't like Orton, that says something.

Matt Hardy vs Brother Nero


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brother Nero

Brother Nero vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nakamura as a Babyface

Nakamura vs Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm

Cena vs Asuka


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka 

Asuka vs. Nathan Jones


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cena

Guy has earned my respect over the years.

Cena vs Austin

Edit 

Asuka

Here comes the streak again.sigh

Asuka vs Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, because I have a current investment in her and I don't in Austin, despite him being my all time favourite.

As for the streak, there won't be one with you here, so I don't know what you're worried about. fpalm

Asuka vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ASUKA*_ over that worthless hack

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*ASUKA* over that even more worthless hack

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Bliss vs Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bliss vs. GOAT #3 Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss


Why even do that? You know what's going to happen. 

Shida vs Asuka.

Anyway, I'm going to be on the PS4 for a while. Try to keep the Asuka hater in check.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Daniel Bryan vs Okada


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Batista


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Mick Foley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bryan.

Daniel Bryan vs Kenny Omega


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Jericho vs triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H vs Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs. Mick "GOAT" Foley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YOU SON OF A...


Snarl.


Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt, who Mick Foley himself described as a better version of himself. He was not wrong.

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Bray Wyatt
Bray Wyatt vs Adam Bomb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shinsuke Nakamura

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Randy Orton


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Randy Orton 
Randy Orton vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why do I put things down I know are going to win? fpalm

Seriously, not one good match or promo in his entire WWE career, and he gets picked over Bray Wyatt. Unbelievable.

EDIT - Randy Orton, ughh. 

vs Stone Cold Steve Austin

I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kairi Sane

Why am I doing this to Kairi?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock


Austin vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stone Cold


Stone Cold v Hollywood Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hollywood Hogan

Hollywood Hogan vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flair vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jushin Liger vs Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jyushin Thunder Liger

Jyushin Thunder Liger vs. Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs CM Phil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mean Mark Callous


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Callous vs Taka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Callous vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Triple H


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

TommyWCECM said:


> Hbk
> 
> Hbk vs Adam Cole


that would be a great match.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Mitsuharu Misawa vs Triple H


Misawa vs Big Boss Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Hiromu Takahashi


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mitsuharu Misawa 

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Mick Foley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Micker

Mick Foley vs Harley Race


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good ol' Mick vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mick Foley

Cactus Jack vs. John Cena - Hardcore Match (Call me crazy but this match could work between the two)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree with ya.

Cactus Jack vs. Atsushi Onita


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Cactus

Cactus Jack vs Curt Hennig


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hennig

Hennig vs Kane


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hennig

Curt Hennig vs Razor Ramon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Razor

Razor Ramon vs Carlito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Razor Ramon vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jake vs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

IT'S HER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOW ME NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!! WHY DO YOU DELIGHT TO TORMENT ME???!??!?!??!
















Asuka vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> IT'S HER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOW ME NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!! WHY DO YOU DELIGHT TO TORMENT ME???!??!?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you ever be tired of the perfect wrestler? I'm starting to worry about you.

Asuka vs Io Shirai


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Io 

Io Shirai vs Dump Matsumoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dump Matsumoto vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dump Matsumoto 

Dump vs Lioness Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lioness Asuka. Not only for inspiring the GOAT, but pretty much solely on the basis of NOT being Dump Matsumoto. What the hell did I just search? No good.

Lioness Asuka vs Minoru Suzuki, who that psycho, Asuka actually booked to beat the shit out of her as a shoot. Gotta love Asuka.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lioness Asuka 

Lioness Asuka vs Manami Toyota


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, tough.

Manami Toyota vs. Chikayo Nagashima


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Manami 

Manami Toyota vs Jaguar Yokota (sp.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Manami Toyota vs Fabi Apache 

(The Bomb Angels are quite overrated).


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

Manami Toyota

Barry Horowitz vs. Road Block


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rathburn_Sally said:


> Manami Toyota
> 
> Barry Horowitz vs. Road Block


Read the rules


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rathburn_Sally said:


> Manami Toyota
> 
> Barry Horowitz vs. Road Block


Barry Horowitz vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barry Horowitz vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Manami Toyota vs Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're both winners... 





Ugh. My heart says Shida, but my mind says Toyota.



Hikaru Shida vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling is about emotion. Always go with your heart. 

The golden elbow vs Sara Del Rey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi










vs. 

Io Shirai


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I personally prefer Kairi.

Kairi Sane vs. Asuka.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Everybody with sense prefers Kairi, considering that Io is bland and just doesn't produce good work.

I was giving Asuka a bit of a break, because Phantom seemed to want one from a day or two ago, but Asuka.

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm over it. It's just that we had her dominate THREE different threads at the same time. 

Asuka vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Sakura Hirota


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka

Asuka vs Rusev


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rusev

The man had a good showing at ER.

Rusev vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of course it was Styles#Bliss-Nz...










He tasks me. He tasks me and I shall have him! 

Rusev vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Rusev

Rusev vs Tank Abbott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rusev vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Randy Orton


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Orton
vs
Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs.



KAIRI SANE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The man called Sting

Sting vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. 

Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch










vs. 


Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs ODB


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Rosa Mendes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sigh... 

Becky Lynch vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Booker T


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch










vs.

Hikaru "GOAT" Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn you, Moriarty!!

Becky Lynch vs. Andre the Giant, Asuka, Manami Toyota, El Santo, and Jushin Liger


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka and Job Squad vs James Ellsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and her fabulous Asuka-ettes vs. CM Punk and AJ Styles


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

CM Asuka and AJ Asukas vs Kana


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk & Styles vs Bryan & HBK


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bryan & HBK

Bryan & HBK vs Edge & Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bryan & HBK vs. Ricky Steamboat & George Steele


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bryan & HBK vs AJ Styles & Undertaker


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AJ with the carryjob vs B Team


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

AJ Styles & Undertaker vs Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit vs Steve Austin & CM Punk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit as a TEAM. Separately Punk and Austin win. 

Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit vs Dudley Boyz


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dudleys

Dudley Boyz vs Road Warriors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Rey Mysterio


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmm. I'm staying with the Duds

Dudley Boyz vs The Acolytes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Undertaker


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Dudley Boyz

Dudley Boyz vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dudley Boyz

Dudley Boyz vs Steiner Brothers


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Steiners 

Steiner Brothers vs The Killer Bees


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steiner Brothers vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Naka. :lol

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hideo Itami.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Itami vs Ultimo Dragon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hideo Itami vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hideo Itami vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hideo Itami vs John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hideo Itami vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hideo Itami vs. Okada


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Okada

Okada vs Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Misawa vs Shibata


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Misawa vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mitsuharu Misawa

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle & Bryan Danielson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Team

Lesnar/Angle/Bryan vs Styles/Cena/Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles, Cena and Jericho vs The Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Styles, Cena and Jericho vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles, Cena, and Jericho vs. Alexa Bliss and Million Dollar Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bliss and Dibiase. Not because I want to pick them. Just to stop this.

Bliss and Dibiase vs Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold vs Edge


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Alexa Bliss and Carmella


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold vs Mick Foley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Carmella


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carmella vs Lana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lana vs. Gangrel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gangrel vs Kevin Thorn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gangrel (forever) vs Val Venis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Val Venis vs the peanut-brained, elementary school drop out known as Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The peanut-brained elementary school drop-out known as Asuka vs. Indomitable warrior Asuka from NXT


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka. 

Asuka vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie Guerrero vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin vs Bret Hart


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Austin vs Sammartino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Steve Austin vs. The Mountie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Austin vs Backlund


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Austin vs Dr Death Steve Williams


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin vs Kane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold vs CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve Austin vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Stone Cold vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Becky Lynch and AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch and AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold. Don't even bother pairing Becky and Asuka because I'll vote for Austin for even trying that stunt.

EDIT - fpalm

Becky and AJ? Are you even a wrestling fan?...

Bryan vs Stone Cold and The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Asuka and The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold and Rock vs Asuka without being attached to any shithead who buried Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io and Mio Shirai


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:lol I've noticed MrJamesJepsan is picking the worst option like every single time. I guess it's by design, maybe to troll, idk. 

Fuck, we are back to the tag teams again? :no:

Asuka vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss, who will hopefully not be picked at present due to the absence of non wrestling fans.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Lita


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka 

Asuka vs Gail Kim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Nia Jax


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka 

Asuka vs James Ellsworth :vince8


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Asuka Vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TripleG said:


> Asuka Vs. Bull Nakano


The only wrestler I ever voted for over Asuka.


Time to give Asuka back her win.

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Michelle McCool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mayu Iwatani vs Alexa Bliss
> 
> "Revenge"


Oh... okay? I love Mayu Iwatani and you're the one who thinks Asuka is the only exceptional female wrestler, so I'm not seeing the "revenge" here...

Bliss vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss vs Taylor Wilde


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Tori


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Oh... okay? I love Mayu Iwatani and you're the one who thinks Asuka is the only exceptional female wrestler, so I'm not seeing the "revenge" here...
> 
> Bliss vs. Hikaru Shida


Alright, fine. I edited it back to Asuka.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss vs ODB


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss 

Alexa Bliss vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Bliss vs Rain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bliss vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Bliss vs Moon


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss 

Bliss vs Velvet Sky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bliss vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Bliss vs Madison Rayne


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

The Goddess Miss Bliss vs Liv Morgan


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Bliss vs Jessie Ventura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Bliss
> 
> The Goddess Miss Bliss vs Liv Morgan


Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Natayla


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Bliss vs Cherry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bliss vs. Bull "GOAT" Nakano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

GOAT Bliss

Bliss vs Peyton


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Bliss vs Domino


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Bliss vs Rollins


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bliss

Bliss vs Deuce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bliss vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss the giant killer

Bliss vs Becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky vs Asuka


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky

Becky vs Miss Tessmacher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky vs Charlotte


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky

Becky vs Traci Brooks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wildcat410 said:


> Becky


Thank God.

Revenge. And I didn't even have to make the wrong decision myself.

Back to normal

Becky vs AJ Styles


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky

Becky vs Billy Jack Haynes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky vs Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rollins vs Nikki Cross


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rollins

Rollins vs Roman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rollins vs. Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth in a stomp?

Rollins vs Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Seth in a stomp?


Disgusting.

Punk vs Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

You know what I meant lol.

Punk

Punk vs Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hogan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk won Phantom, sneaky eh.

Punk vs Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> You know what I meant lol.
> 
> Punk
> 
> Punk vs Styles


Yeah, you meant an uncharismatic sack of shit easily beats Asuka in your book. Disgusting.

Punk vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Konami


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka anyway but fuck Konami for butchering THE GOAT franchise MGS. 

Asuka vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. 

Asuka vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Dump Matsumoto


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I meant lol.
> ...


It was a joke lol but anyway continue.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka vs The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka in a landslide.

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka

Asuka vs Wade Barrett


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Wade Barrett

Wade Barrett vs Rusev


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rusev vs AJ Styles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Randy Orton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

AJ Styles 

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AJ vs Seth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

You people... 

AJ Styles vs The Rock


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Rock.

The Rock vs. Steve Austin.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs. Dory Funk, Jr.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Stone Cold

Stone Cold vs Randy Savage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold 

Stone Cold vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold vs The Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Stone Cold 

Stone Cold vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs The Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho 

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hulk Hogan vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan vs Bobo Brazil


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Considering I've never heard of Bobo so I'll say Hulk

Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dean Ambrose.

Dean Ambrose vs. CM Punk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. :cheer :cheer :cheer Hikaru Shida :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida vs SexyStar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Gobbledy Gooker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hikaru Shida vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Phantasio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hikaru Shida vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs JBL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Beaver Cleavage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Hikaru Shida vs. Beaver Cleavage


Hikaru Shida



emerald-fire said:


> Randy Orton
> 
> Randy Orton vs JBL


JBL vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler

Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HIKARU! NOOOOO!!!

Drew McIntyre vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs. Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D'aw, you know me so well, Zoom-Zero!










Asuka vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs JBL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asuka.

Asuka vs. Charlotte


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Charlotte Flair vs Lita


:thelist

Lita vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lita

Lita vs Matt Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lita vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Savage vs Asuka


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs "Mr.Perfect" Curt Hennig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Kana...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Savage

Randy Savage vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Kanako Urai...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Savage

Randy Savage vs GOAT AJ Styles


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Savage vs. Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This thread really needs to just evacuate besides me and Phantom.

Rock vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

vs. 










Elbow vs. Elbow!

Edit:

Asuka vs. Kairi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back to the natural order of things before it's ruined yet again.

Asuka vs Nia Jax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Chigusa Nagayo


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Asuka vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mariko Yoshida, who is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider-Man cosplay in Japan has gotten really bad. Jeez. Still better than Leto's Joker.

GO*A**suka*T vs GO*A**ustin*T


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Austin

Austin vs Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Undertaker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Taker

Undertaker vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

GOAT Styles

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Triple H


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HHH

HHH vs Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Randy Orton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Triple H 

Triple H vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Batista


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Triple H

Triple H vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho vs. AJ Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Big Show


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan 

Daniel Bryan vs Kenny Omega


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Roderick Strong


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan 

Daniel Bryan vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Ric Flair


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Mick Foley


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The dwarf went long enough

Foley vs Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mick Foley 

Mick Foley vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Sheamus


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

CM Punk 

CM Punk vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage 

Randy Savage vs Sting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs "Cowboy" Bob Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Kevin Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs John Morrison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Matt Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Kevin Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles

AJ Styles vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Abyss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abyss vs. Rosemary


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosemary vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary 

Rosemary vs. Gail Kim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gail Kim

Gail Kim vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. GOAT Hikaru Shida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hikaru Shida vs Michelle McCool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida... eternal champion!



















/thread

Edit:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Fuck yeah. But wait there is a new challenger. A challenger by the name of...

Hikaru Shida vs Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Result:











Hikaru Shida vs. Fuka Kakimoto


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hikaru Shida

Hikaru Shida vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Yumi Ohka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hikaru Shida vs. AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hikaru Shida vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Hikaru Shida vs Seth Rollins


Really?.....

Damn, even Carmella's fans have given up on her. That's when you know.

Hikaru Shida vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt 

Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dean Ambrose vs Perry Saturn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dean Ambrose vs. Brian Pillman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Hikaru Shida :side:


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida vs Epico


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hikaru Shida vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida. Kairi Hojo on the other would be a challenger but RIP.

Shida vs Balls Mahoney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Hikaru Shida vs. Mariko Yoshida





PhantomoftheRing said:


> Shida vs. Megumi Kudo


Why are you celebrating her beating up Asuka? 

Megumi Kudo vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Nikki Cross




TBF Asuka booked Shida to beat her in a few Kana Pro shows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So that makes it ok to just turn your back on Asuka and make Shida your new favourite? Her job as a booker is to try to put over people. Who wants to work for a booker who never loses?

Kairi Sane vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka will always be my favorite. I was just trying to get a rise out of you. 










And maybe I wanted Shida out without having to do it myself...


Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

freaking traitor. 

Io vs Shida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't win, can I?

Shida vs. Asuka



I started the Shida Movement, dammit!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She damn well better be. 

Yeah, it did work. I'm starting to dislike this Shida woman. 

Asuka vs Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Figured you would. You shouldn't. She seems to be on Team Asuka. 










Asuka... sorry.

Asuka vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Figured you would. You shouldn't. She seems to be on Team Asuka.


I'm just tired of you talking about her so much. Don't stop, though, it's your right as a fan, it just drives me nuts. As I'm sure it drives people nuts how much of a fan I am of Asuka.....but I don't give a shit.

I don't dislike her because of anything she's done in the ring. Maybe I'd tolerate her, I don't know. Also, just because she's Asuka's friend doesn't mean I should like her. Asuka seems like she's friendly with everyone. Even Carmella. They were goofing off with each other in some WrestleMania backstage outtake.

Sorry for voting for Asuka over Austin? LOL. Asuka is the only person I'll accept Austin losing to. In fact, I'd vote for Asuka too, at least, while she's still active. Maybe we'll see after she retires. I made that match because I didn't care who won. I win in either case.

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just think she's underrated. That's why I keep bringing her back in this game.

Asuka vs. Mariko Yoshida, who is also underrated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If she's so underrated, then come to WWE to get buried and never win a world title for the crime of being born in the wrong country.

Asuka vs Aleister Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I read that she received a tryout a few years ago. Maybe she dodged a bullet...

Asuka AND Hikaru jobbing to Carmella... that would be too much.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Even Carmella. They were goofing off with each other in some WrestleMania backstage outtake.


I thought that was adorable... before that damned feud began.


Asuka vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh. Be a failure in WWE or be a failure in Japan. I'd rather be a globally known failure. It pays better, too.

Asuka jobbing to Carmella is all that matters. Anybody other than Asuka is fine by me, because it leads to funnier Bryan and Vinny PPV recaps. Asuka is my sole investment in the womens division. Either give her the title, or make it as bad as possible to up the unintentional comedy factor.

Asuka vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

True to the first one.

Asuka really does seem like an unusual favorite for you.

Asuka vs. Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

True to everything.

Asuka vs Mio Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Chyna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Penny Banner


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asuka vs. Shawn Michaels.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Adam Cole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HBK 

HBK vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kyle Cartman (Oct 26, 2016)

HBK 
HBK vs CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Christian


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shawn Michaels vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Ted Dibiase Sr


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs Scott Hall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HBK vs Owen Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HBK vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs.Jushin Liger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenny Omega vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough...


Omega vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Molly Holly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Becky vs James Ellsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Rosemary


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs AJ Lee


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Pentagon Jr.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Becky Lynch (I do like when females defeat males)

Becky Lynch vs. Stacy Keibler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs Alicia Fox


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Becky Lynch vs Paige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Emma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emma vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Meiko vs Io


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know either of these. Let's say Io, at least I heard her being mentioned. 

Io vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Finn Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Terry Funk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Christian


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

D Bry vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

zrc said:


> D Bry vs Chris Jericho


Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker vs Finlay


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Finlay vs Regal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It bothers me that I'm afraid of some peoples responses to that choice who frequent this thread.

Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Misawa vs Ultimo Dragon


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Misawa vs Mr.Fuji


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Misawa vs Tanahashi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Misawa vs Hector Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Misawa vs. Captain New Japan


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Misawa vs Mil Mascaras


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Misawa vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Misawa vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Misawa vs Terry Funk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Misawa vs Mankind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mankind (I'm a Foley mark) vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mankind

Mankind vs. Raven


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Raven vs Jake Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. The Yeti


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jake Roberts vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Nailz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jake the Snake vs Owen Hart


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Owen Hart

Owen Hart vs. Jyushin Thunder Liger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll go with your fancy spelling...

Jyushin Thunder Liger vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jushin Liger vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin Liger vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Liger

Jushin Liger vs Evan Bourne


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jushin Liger

Jushin Liger vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Great Muta vs Rikidōzan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Great Muta vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Great Muta 

The Great Muta vs. Big Van Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Van down by the river Vader

Vader vs Mankind


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mankind

Mankind vs Mark Henry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mankind

Mankind vs. Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mankind vs Undertaker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker (I feel sick now) vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bray vs Magnum TA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

(Y) (Y) (Y)

Bray Wyatt vs Kevin Owens


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> (Y) (Y) (Y)
> 
> Bray Wyatt vs Kevin Owens



I literally typed the same challenge, but didn't make it before you :lol

Bray Wyatt vs AJ Styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt

Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dean vs Cesaro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh.

Dean Ambrose vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Deano

Dean Ambrose vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kevin on his best easily stomps Dean 

Kevin vs Ciampa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Owens vs Braun


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs Cesaro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know you're not going to be happy, but Rollins. KO is good though and is better character wise and on the Mic.

Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs RVD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I know you're not going to be happy, but Rollins. KO is good though and is better character wise and on the Mic.


So pick Owens then. Seems fairly simple. :shrug

I don't know why I put down choices I know are going to win. It's my own damn fault.....

RVD. I have a soft spot for him, despite my hatred of spot monkeys. He was my favourite as a kid. Still the best Frog Splash of all time. Far better than Eddies. Fight me.

vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle. RVD was also a favourite of mine as a kid and I agree he definitely had a better frog splash than Eddie, due to getting more height on it and being a bigger guy than Eddie so it looked more impactful. However, he wasn't as good as Kurt. 

Kurt Angle vs Ric Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ric Flair vs AJ Styles


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ric Flair vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan with ease.

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Stone Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold vs Asuka

The only match where I win in both outcomes.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold vs Harley Race


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Race vs Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Harley vs Sasha Banks


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Harley Race vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somebody seriously picked Harley Race over Austin? This forum always disappoints me. Like I've said before, it ought to be just me and Phantom in here.

Eddie Guerrero vs Stone Cold


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Somebody seriously picked Harley Race over Austin? This forum always disappoints me. Like I've said before, it ought to be just me and Phantom in here.
> 
> Eddie Guerrero vs Stone Cold


You can DM each other all day brother.

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Tyson Kidd


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. El Santo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Edge


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk stomps hard

Punk vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CM Punk. He had a dog named after The Wolfman.

CM Punk vs. Alexa Bliss

Edit:

Asuka vs. Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Cien Almas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Her equal, Kairi Sane...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi is equal to Asuka now? God damn you Vince, you've turned Phantom. Even he thinks Asuka has lost her specialness. 

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Empress of Tomorrow vs. becky...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. AJ Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, another one.

I have to pick Becky, as much as I don't want to. AJ Lee is the dirt worst.

EDIT - Same applies to Sasha.

Becky Lynch vs The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

:thelist

Becky Lynch vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Natalya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mariko Yoshida.....whoever that is.

EDIT - Natalya. Ughh. 

DOUBLE EDIT - Eh, I would've picked Becky but she's on my shit list at the moment, so I'll stick with it.

Natalya vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mariko Yoshida almost had a victory?!

:sadbecky

See? Even Becky wanted her to win.


Asuka vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phew. Thank God nobody else ninja'd me. Piper beating Asuka would've been just.....just fucking no.

Asuka vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io Shirai, "The Best Female Wrestler in the World"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, the actual best female wrestler in the world.

Asuka vs Kairi Sane, who is not Asukas equal (and don't troll me with "superior, I see it coming)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. Although I like Mayu's striking. She completely outclassed Io when I saw clips of a match they had. Granted, that's not hard to do, but I meant it in a complimentary way.

Asuka vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu's pretty fantastic. 

Asuka vs. Kamala


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As a worker, I'm sure. I'm yet to see any Japanese wrestler other than Asuka who interests me beyond that. Maybe that's why Vince doesn't push Asuka, he probably hasn't looked at her work and just thinks she's like all the others.

Asuka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. June Byers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs George Hackenschmidt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Buddy Rogers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mio Shirai, who must avenge the defeat of her sister.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn you for making me choose between those two.

I'll have to go with Asuka, she's better in ring. Rock biggest selling-points were his charisma and mic skills for me.

Edit:

I got ninja'd, still Asuka anyways.

Asuka vs. Randy Savage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you want to move on to Kairi Sane for a bit, which that line seems to hint at, but you don't want to do it yourself, just tell me and I'll vote Asuka out. Against my better judgment.

Asuka vs Sami Zayn



> Damn you for making me choose between those two.
> 
> I'll have to go with Asuka, she's better in ring. Rock biggest selling-points were his charisma and mic skills for me.


TBH, I didn't want anyone but Phantom to choose. I just wanted Asuka to get a big win, and nobody else was around the thread. I'd never have put Asuka against Rock if I didn't feel safe. 

Asuka's biggest selling point is her charisma as well. Way more than her work. Cesaro can work but he doesn't have what Asuka has. Asuka has unlimited charisma.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuka vs. Roman Reigns

:cole Look at all these users, Jawn! They are chanting for Asuka instead of cheering The Big Dawg!
*insert JBL icon here* They just like to have fun, Maggle!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka in the hardest stomp imaginable. Even if I wasn't an unabashedly proud Asuka mark, Roman Reigns doesn't belong in a wrestling ring. He's legitimately one of the most useless, clueless, inept "talents" I've ever seen.

Asuka vs Finn Balor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuka vs. Stone Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They drink beer together and give every other wrestler the finger and this thread ends forever with both of them as the all time co-champion of this thread.

Stone Cold is my all time favourite, but I'm picking Asuka because she's current, and at this point, I like her as much as Austin, which is saying something.

Asuka vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. THE GOAT


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Papa Shango vs Zeus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

OH MY GOD! THAT'S GOTTA BE PRINCE HAMLET! PRINCE HAMLET BROKE THE STREAK! LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT HUMAN BEING! IS THAT A HUMAN BEING?

Papa Shango vs. Mordecai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Papa Shango vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Papa Shango vs. Candice Michelle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Papa Shango vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Papa ShanGOAT vs. The Zodiac


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Papa Shangoooooo vs Fan Dan goooooo


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Fandango vs Elias


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Elias vs Jeff Jarret


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elias vs. The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Elias vs Damien Sandow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Elias vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

What, Elias is better than Sandow now? fpalm

Elias vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Elias vs Rusev


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Rusev vs Nikita Koloff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rusev vs. Jay Lethal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. Dear Lord...

...it can't be..

...IT IS...

Gobbledy Gooker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs. Asuka

Tyrion...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs CM Punk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> What, Elias is better than Sandow now? fpalm
> 
> Elias vs Drew McIntyre


Never given a shit about Sandow.


Punk vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandow was amazing and should've been a 20 time world champion. I'll hear nothing different.

Bryan vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Wade Barrett


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow was amazing and should've been a 20 time world champion. I'll hear nothing different.
> 
> Bryan vs Asuka


I'm glad he never won it. 

Barrett vs Carmella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wade Barrett vs. The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

zrc said:


> I'm glad he never won it.
> 
> Barrett vs Carmella


And I'm glad Victoria can't get back in WWE and is basically forgotten. 

Wade Barrett vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheamus vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sheamus vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I'm glad Victoria can't get back in WWE and is basically forgotten.
> 
> Wade Barrett vs Sheamus


So forgotten they've got her doing interviews for the women's boxset and spotlight her career  and who didn't get one? Oh yeah, Asuka. 

Sheamus vs Cesaro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sheamus vs. Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheamus over the great Wade Barrett? Phantom strikes again...:side:

Cesaro vs Xavier Woods



> So forgotten they've got her doing interviews for the women's boxset and spotlight her career


They also interviewed Dixie Carter. She tried to get back for the womens Royal Rumble and they said no. Couldn't even get backstage.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Xavier Woods vs. Paige


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:woolcock

Which, after all that plastic surgery, Paige isn't that far from.

Xavier Woods vs Big Ettore Langston


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Xavier Woods vs. Brad Maddox


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Xavier Woods vs Big Ettore Langston


Big E vs Tajiri


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big E vs Elias


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big E vs Rusev


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big E vs. Nikolai Volkoff



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sheamus over the great Wade Barrett? Phantom strikes again...:side:


I thought Hikaru had a better shot against Sheamus...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big E vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I thought Hikaru had a better shot against Sheamus...


I'd be lying if I said I've never chosen someone for a similar reason, but I was way too big of a Wade Barrett fan and way too much someone who hated Sheamus's main event push to ever make that choice. I'm sure you were probably ambivalent to both.

Big E vs Bob Lashley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big E vs Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big E vs Braun Strowman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Braun Strowman vs Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Braun Strowman vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Braun Strowman vs Cesaro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho 

Jericho vs Christian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> Jericho
> 
> Jericho vs Christian


Christian



Emmanuelle said:


> Braun Strowman vs. Alexa Bliss


Alexa Bliss

Christian vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alexa Bliss 

Alexa Bliss vs Bayley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella vs Lacey Evans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lacey Evans vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacey Evans vs Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lacey Evans vs. Taya Valkyrie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

IT BEGINS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Asuka vs. DASH Chisako

Edit:

It ends.

Lacey Evans vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm 

Dash vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Arisa Nakajima


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sane vs the GOAT, Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, Empress of Earth vs. Wendi Richter


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs John Morrison


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Trish vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lita vs. Jaguar Yokota


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lita vs. Gail Kim


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gail Kim vs Tiffany


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lita 

Lita vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Dump Matsumoto


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Beth Phoenix


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gail Kim vs. Becky Lynch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Mayu Iwatani

Make smart choices, people!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gail needs a streak

Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gail Kim vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Jazz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gail Kim vs Dakota Kai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ronda vs Kong


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ronda 

Ronda vs Jazz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ronda Rousey vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs Finlay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle 

Kurt Angle vs Booker T


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs Chad Gable


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Jason Jordan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock Lesnar vs. Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Charlie Haas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Carlito


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock Lesnar vs. Batista


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brock Lesnar vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart vs AJ Styles


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Styles vs Tomoka Nakagawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Taka Michinoku


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tomoka Nakagawa vs Candice LeRae


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Candice LeRae vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Yumi Fukawa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DBry vs Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. David Arquette


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Elias


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bryan vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Gail Kim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

skip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Toyota vs Watanabe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Manami Toyota 

Manami Toyota vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs AJ Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Starlight Kid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Scott Hall


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Bobby Roode


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Jake Roberts


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jake Roberts vs. Mr. Perfect.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr. Perfect

Mr. Perfect vs Christian


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Christian vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio vs Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rey Mysterio vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio vs. Kairi "GOAT" Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....

Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Randy Orton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Tito Santana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. The Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Mankind


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Christian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Diesel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Lex Luger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. CM Punk

Awesome streak for HBK!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Nanae Takahashi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs Bret Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yokozuna vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yokozuna vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Big Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Show vs. GOAT Mayu Iwatani


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Show vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H

Triple H vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



Kane vs. Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella vs Trish Stratus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Natalya


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Naomi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Victoria


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Melina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Andre the Giant

Andre the Giant vs Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre the Giant vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Andre the Giant vs The Big Show


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Andre The Giant vs. Vader.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vader vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vader vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vader vs. Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose

Dean Ambrose vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. Sting


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sting vs Tomassa Ciampa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sting vs. The Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Kyoko Inoue


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker 

The Undertaker vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Undertaker vs. Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs Randy Savage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Undertaker vs. Stone Cold


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stone Cold vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Rick Rude


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels v Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Sting


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels 

Shawn Michaels vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs DDP


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Tito Santana


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs James Storm


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs Hideo Itami


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. British Bulldog


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane

Kane vs Mick Foley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Abyss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

Kane vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

RKO vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy

Jeff Hardy vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edge vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lynch vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Velvet Sky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Tamina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Gail Kim


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky vs Mandy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Candice Michelle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Emma


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Stacy Keibler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky "NOPE" Lynch vs. Kairi "YASS" Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky 'The Great' Lynch

Becky vs Sonya


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EVERYONE HERE IS MAD EXCEPT FOR ME.


Becky Lynch vs. GOAT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GOAT Becky Lynch > vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky

Becky Lynch vs Angelina Love


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs. Gail Kim.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Rikishi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Nia Jax


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bliss

Alexa vs Mandy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Mayumi Ozaki


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lita vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meiko Satomura vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Meiko Satomura vs Randy Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meiko Satomura vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Asuka, the Nadia van Dyne of wrestlers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Bray Wyatt vs. Asuka, the Nadia van Dyne of wrestlers


Can you PLEASE show Asuka some respect? ~_______~

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Asuka vs. Kyoko Inoue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT Asuka vs Almost GOAT CM Punk


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know who else is a GOAT? Nadia van Dyne.

GOAT Asuka vs. GOAT(?) Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought Nadia Van Dyne was a Wasp. She's not part of the Bovine family....

LOL @ Becky as a GOAT. 

Asuka, of course. Definitively. Clearly. Obviously. If only WWE preferred Asuka...

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poor Kairi. :sadbecky

Asuka vs. Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carmella :vince

Asuka vs Toni Storm


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Lacey Evans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Rosemary


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Damien Sandow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5 years ago I never would've ever thought I'd put a female wrestler over Sandow. Hell hath frozen over.

But only one. The very best one.

Asuka vs Wade Barrett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, the greatest female wrestler of all time vs. Bull Nakano, the woman I would've said the same thing about 5 years ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You've only been an Asuka fan for 5 years? I thought you followed Joshi religiously.

Asuka, easily.

Asuka vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Even if I had known about Kana before then (may have, don't remember), Bull was my absolute favorite. 


Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even then, and I hate to say it, Kana didn't showcase nearly as much charisma, facial expressiveness, etc in Japan as she does now as Asuka. I'm not sure I'd be interested in watching her old work if I already wasn't a huge fan from WWE. Obviously she didn't magically acquire these abilities, I think she was just far, far less animated because Japanese wrestling culture doesn't call for it and is more focused on the actual wrestling, and she wisely realized that she had to ramp her personality up to appeal to a wider base. Smart girl. It's served her well, even with the glass ceiling Vince put on her. It'd be even worse if she hadn't. I'm sure in her mind, her WWE run is the greatest run of her career.

Asuka vs Charlotte. I hate this match because people always pick Charlotte, I'm hoping somebody else doesn't answer.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's where you're wrong. Asuka is better than Charlotte for me. I think Charlotte is good, but yeah.

Asuka vs. Dakota Kai.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I didn't know about you, but these diva lovers always pick Charlotte. Ironic, because Charlotte is about as far away from a diva as you can get...

Asuka vs Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Dana Brooke.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Neville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Satoru Sayama


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Shinya Hashimoto


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs. JBL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asuka vs. Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. El Santo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Bo Dallas


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bo vs Io


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why do you have to ruin this thread?

Io vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Because its nothing serious. Choosing one over other doesn't and shouldn't really matter.

Here I will always like Hikaru more than Asuka but

Asuka vs Santino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto

The Mae Young Classic is going to be super groovy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully she's better than Io Shirai.

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phew. I was worried there.

Asuka vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hopefully she's better than Io Shirai.



I think she is...


Asuka vs. Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So basically, I need to judge for myself. 

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ronda Rousey vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCKING GOD DAMMIT

Ronda vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Basically... although we seem to agree more on wrestlers than most other things.

Asuka vs. Ricky Steamboat

EDIT:

WHAT!?!?!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io Shirai, the Best Female Wrestler in the World!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch

Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks and Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka vs. Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch


For fucks sake, be careful what you post in here.

Asuka vs Mickie James

EDIT - Nope. This stands, I posted before you edited.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shocking!

Asuka vs. Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs EC3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh... they changed it. 

Asuka vs. Kongo Kong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Kamala


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Cactus Jack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of the few wrestlers I would consider voting for over Asuka.

Consider...


Asuka vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hilariously laughable.

Asuka vs Rick Steiner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's more about Mick himself than his in-ring work.

Asuka vs. Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who said ring work had anything to do with anything? 

Asuka vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, the GOAT vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT vs. The dynamic duo of Carmella and Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Braun Strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane

EDIT: 

You scared me, Jepsan!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Dude Love


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Nathan Jones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Carmella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carmella vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Natalya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is why we can't have nice things

fpalm

Natalya vs Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, fast editing. Keep it up.

Asuka vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Zelina Vega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tommaso Ciampa vs Ashley Massaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I fucking give up.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomasso Ciampa

Tomasso Ciampa vs Sami Zayn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tommaso Ciampa vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Asuka, Alexa, Becky, and Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka, Alexa, Becky and Charlotte

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sasha Banks vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks vs Emma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emma vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. The Mountie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane vs Paul Burchill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That will never not be amusing.

Kairi Sane vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane vs. Neville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where did Asuka come from?

Kairi Sane vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Kota Ibushi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kota Ibushi vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Buddy Murphy vs Drew Gulak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Buddy Murphy vs Billy Kidman


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Buddy Murphy vs Paul London


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Buddy Murphy vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Benoit

Chris Benoit vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Benoit

Chris Benoit vs John Cena


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Chris Jericho


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Diesel


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Bret Hart vs Volador Jr


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hitman

Bret Hart vs Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton

Randy Orton vs Mark Henry


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry vs Kane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry vs D'Lo Brown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mark Henry vs Undertaker


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho vs Asuka


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a trap so you can say that I don't know anything about talent? :no: 

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Jericho vs Mr.Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wasn't going to say anything because of how highly I rate Jericho, although you didn't make the decision I would've made. 

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Asuka


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Jericho vs cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dammit. I should've been on time.

Jericho vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There we go. Correctness finally prevails.

Asuka vs Scott Steiner


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Asuka vs lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Finn Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Asuka vs kenny omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DELITE said:


> Asuka vs kenny omega


Finally, somebody other than me and Phantom. Took fucking forever.

Asuka vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Bull Buchanan


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Asuka vs Willie Mack



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wasn't going to say anything because of how highly I rate Jericho, although you didn't make the decision I would've made.


While I love him otherwise, I don't really rate Eddie's mic work. Least not consistency wise when compared to Y2J's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wildcat410 said:


> While I love him otherwise, I don't really rate Eddie's mic work. Least not consistency wise when compared to Y2J's.


What? We were talking about Asuka vs Jericho. I rate Jericho much higher than Eddie.

Asuka vs Keith Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs AJ Lee


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

AJ "Pipe bomb" Lee vs The Godfather



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What? We were talking about Asuka vs Jericho. I rate Jericho much higher than Eddie.


Ah well .......... it's Jericho after all. 

Have to be Bliss/Miz level to have a shot at him in the Wildcat ratings. Or be Rusev.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

The Godfather vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How did I just know AJ Lee's talentless ass was going to win? fpalm fpalm

Papa Shango vs Asuka



> Have to be Bliss/Miz level to have a shot at him in the Wildcat ratings. Or be Rusev.


So basically, the only requirement to be on the same level as Jericho is to be able to breathe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Asuka vs Okada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Juice Robinson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. GOAT Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT Asuka over pretender GOAT

Asuka vs Jay White


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

White vs Elgin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

White vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really?

Misawa vs Asuka.....*sigh*


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Misawa vs Willie Mack


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Misawa vs Asuka...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn't answer your last one because I thought Asuka was safe...

Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Alexa vs Angelina Love


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm This threads been infested with Asuka hate.

Alexa vs Jericho


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jericho vs Gail Kim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho vs Punk


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jericho vs ODB


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho vs. Asuka, Charlotte, and Becky Lynch


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jericho vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're killing me. I'm gonna vote for Asuka because I have to but I'm not happy.

Asuka, the ugly bridge troll and the overrated redhead vs Samoa Joe

EDIT - Jericho vs Asuka

Come on, nobody else but Phantom answer so I can leave already.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Barbarian


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Asuka vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Yeti


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs The Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Zodiac


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Asuka vs big dick johnsson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Adam Cole


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka vs. GOAT Kairi Sane


How cringe is that? God... is someone really entertained by stuff like this? I'm embarrassed to be a fan. 

Anyway. 

Asuka vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs Vader


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Vader vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Vader vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vader vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Brock Lesnar vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> God... is someone really entertained by stuff like this? I'm embarrassed to be a fan.


Yup. Kairi is the best.











Orton vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cesaro vs Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cesaro vs Tyson Kidd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cesaro vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs Rick Rude


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jake The Snake vs Terry Funk


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs " Hot Stuff " Eddie Gilbert


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roberts vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn vs. Taker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taker vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane, but only because of WrestleMania 31.

Kairi Sane vs Baron Corbin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will take it!

The inimitable Kairi Sane vs. Jaguar Yokota


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Kairi vs ishii


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Vacant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Close... very close.

Kairi Sane vs. Phantasio


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs whoever who beat Kairi Sane in eyes of Phantomofthering


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DELITE said:


> Kairi Sane vs whoever who beat Kairi Sane in eyes of Phantomofthering


So it shall be...










Asuka vs. The Gobbledy Gooker

@Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Sonya Deville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Always Asuka.

Asuka vs. Mio Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Alicia Fox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Chigusa Nagayo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag Empress










Asuka vs Alexa Bliss. Hopefully we're in the clear right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So much swag...










Asuka vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky Lynch?










Asuka vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Empress over queen.










Asuka vs. Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Empress over queef.....

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Ember Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ember Moon. Clearly. Right?










Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

GOAT Shirai 

Io vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> :sadbecky












Shida vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Beaver Cleavage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs The Berserker


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Berserker vs Taker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Taker vs ASUKA.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ASUKA vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

ASUKA vs maryse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ASUKA vs. Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka :shrug

WWE Asuka vs NXT Asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

pff easy

NXT ASUKA vs nia jax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ASUKA is in NXT now!? Boss!

NXT ASUKA vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NXT Asuka vs Finn Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't disagree.
> 
> NXT Asuka vs Finn Balor


I think you disagree...

NXT Asuka vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I disagree with what? Asuka was better in NXT than she is on the main roster. In NXT she had far more swag, she was free to be herself, she was undefeated, she had a killer aura, she had better matches, and they played to her strengths in promos and didn't let her embarrass herself by reciting English dialogue above her level of comprehension. In WWE, she's being buried under shitty talents like Carmella, Becky and Charlotte, her matches are agented like shit, she always looks weak on PPV and she'll never be allowed to win the title.

NXT Asuka vs Kevin Owens


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

NXT ASUKA vs enzo amore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ASUKA, not Asuka. 

NXT Asuka vs. GOAT Mariko Yoshida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't follow. The capital letters are supposed to mean something? I didn't feel like typing in all caps, it's a waste of seconds.

NXT Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There is a transgender performer named ASUKA in Pro Wrestling WAVE.

NXT Asuka vs. Nanae Takahashi


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

He thought I'm talking about someone else. But man there is only one ASUKA, caps lock on or off. 

NXT ASUKA vs zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TRIPLE THREAT

NXT ASUKA vs. NXT Asuka vs. NXT Kana


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

You can't fool me brother. 

NXT ASUKA VS COMPOSED ASUKA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whichever one is the Asuka that's currently in WWE. I don't even know what's going on anymore.

Asuka with small letters vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Chris Hero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Her equal, Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Come on, you don't really mean that. You take Asuka over her every time. Say what you mean and mean what you say.

Asuka vs Naomi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch and Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Asuka, do you want to beat Becky or Io next?










Asuka vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The guy on the left gets it.

Asuka vs. Rosemary


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Mega Powers


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mega Powers vs. nWo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mega Powers vs Jeri-Show


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jeri-Show vs Show Miz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

JeriShow easily.

JeriShow vs Y2AJ


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Y2AJ vs Edge & Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edge & Jericho vs. Triple Tails


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Edge & Jericho or The Moondogs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edge and Jericho vs. Kana and Minoru Suzuki


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edge and Jericho vs. Kairi Sane... and her BFF, Alexa Bliss


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Edge & Jericho vs Los Guerreros


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Los Guerreros vs. Kairi Sane and her BFF, Chris Jericho


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Los Guerreros vs The Road Warriors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Los Guerreros vs. Zelina Vega and her BFF, Asuka >


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Los Guerreros or Angle and Benoit?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay... let's do this.

Asuka and her sidekick, Zelina Vega vs. Papa Shango and The Boogeyman

EDIT:

BY LUCIFER'S BEARD!

Los Guerreros vs. Asuka and her sidekick, Zelina Vega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. Alexa and Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Zelina vs. Brutus Beefcake and Nailz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. The Hardy Boyz

Emmanuelle and Phantom aka The New Unholy Alliance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Zelina and Asuka vs. The Hardy Boyz
> 
> Emmanuelle and Phantom aka The New Unholy Alliance












Zelina and Asuka vs. The Bushwhackers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. Enzo and Cass


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hardy Boyz vs. Hart Foundation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Zelina and Asuka vs. Enzo and Cass


Zelina and Asuka vs. Io Shirai and Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. The Bar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. The Heavenly Bodies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. The Deleters of Worlds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. Kane and X-Pac


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. Kairi Sane and Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. Andrade Cien Almas and Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh. Why does it have to be Zelina Vega?

Zelina and Asuka vs Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. Zelina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelina and Asuka vs. The Dungeon of Doom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Leave.

Zelina and Asuka vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry, Emmanuelle...



















Asuka vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Lana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Leave.









PhantomoftheRing said:


> I'm sorry, Emmanuelle...


:takerlel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. El Santo


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

El Santo vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

El Santo vs Gorgeous George


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

El Santo vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Hulk Hogan vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hulk Hogan vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hulk Hogan vs. Arn Anderson


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hulk Hogan vs La Parka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

La Parka vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DELITE said:


> El Santo vs Rey Mysterio


Thank you!

La Parka vs. Mil Muertes


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Mil Muertes vs Pentagon Jr.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mil Muertes vs. Abyss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


> Thank you!












Mil Muertes vs. Mil Máscaras


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mil Máscaras ve. Andre the Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanted to keep the lucha thing going, but I can't vote against my boy!

Andre the Giant vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre The Giant vs Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre the Giant vs. The Great Khali


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Andre the Giant 

Andre the Giant vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan vs Carlito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hulk Hogan vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Shane McMahon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kairi Sane vs Misawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Kamala


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. President Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd vote for Becky Lynch as the President of the United States, just so she can get out of the wrestling business and this forum can talk about her in the Anything section, where I don't have to read it. 

Kairi Sane vs Mayor Jacobs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Grand Moff Styles


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs Pete Gas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Black Shadow


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs The Bunny from the Rosebuds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Fellow GOAT Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hiroyo Matsumoto

Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Alaska


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alaska forever!!!!!!!


Alaska vs. Nailz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CLAP FOR ALASKA!














Alaska vs Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alaska vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alaska vs John Morrison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alaska vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Who's Alaska?

Sigh Roman

Roman Reigns vs John Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Who's Alaska?
> 
> Sigh Roman
> 
> Roman Reigns vs John Cena


How dare you disrespect Alaska!

It's Asuka. Asuka just tweeted for the first time in over a week and some fan called her Alaska and we've been pissing ourselves laughing about it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030303700781359105
John Cena vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs Keith Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs Neville


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ughh, are you kidding me, I know Joe is better, but I'd vote for Neville just because I like him too. 

Gotta stay honest though. 

Samoa Joe vs Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs. Kevin Owens.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Somoa Joe vs Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles (I know I'm walking on thin ice here...)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samoa Joe, but I like Styles too. Seems most people on here only like one or the other.

Samoa Joe vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm torn, these are my favorites. Well, Dean is higher for me, but since I'm choosing him and not Bryan, I need to punish myself and put Dean against my absolute favorite now in WWE, who I KNOW will get beat. 

Dean Ambrose vs Sami Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Cesaro


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cesaro vs Adam Cole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cesaro

Cesaro vs Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cesaro vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens vs Braun Strowman



> Samoa Joe, but I like Styles too. Seems most people on here only like one or the other.


Because they have nothing in common. Joe is a great talker, AJ sucks. Joe looks like a badass, AJ looks like a dork. Joe works the proper way with strikes and submissions, AJ does flips. It's not exactly hard to see why they attract completely different fanbases.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kevin Owens vs Mick Foley.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mick Foley vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mick Foley vs Raven


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Edge


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Edge vs Tommy Dreamer


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge

Edge vs Ron Simmons


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge vs Triple H


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Batista


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Edge vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs Xavier Woods


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. :cheer Kairi Sane :cheer


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hard one.

Kairi Sane vs Hana Kimura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Girl with the Golden Elbow vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs Chihiro Hashimoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Mayumi Ozaki


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs Toshiyo Yamada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Nanae Takahashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi is both the NXT Women's Champion AND the champion of this thread! :mark


----------



## DELITE (Jan 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs SCSA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane (yup!) vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still undefeated. roud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sane v Asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank Dormammu.

Me when I saw that match:






Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wasn't worried about that match at all.

Asuka by a hundred billion miles.

Asuka vs Toni Storm

I'm scared of this one, because I know this forum. Risk taking.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why you gotta be like that. Dibil14!?

BTW Congrats on going up a number.

Asuka vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* What could have been.

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Asuka vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vs Charlotte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Madam President vs. Carmella


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Carmella 

Carmella vs. The Great Khali


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Carmella
> 
> Carmella vs. The Great Khali


You don't believe that!!! I know you don't believe that!!!!










The Great Khali vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Great Khali

The Great Khali vs. Marty Jannetty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Great Khali vs. JBL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

JBL

JBL vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

JBL vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sane

Sane vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. Substantially. Which says something because I'm actually a huge Dean Ambrose fan, unlike most wrestlers.

Asuka vs Damien Sandow


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Dakota Kai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nikki Cross

Nikki Cross vs. Tiger Mask I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross vs. Kana


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kana vs Konami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see what you did...

Teacher wins.

Kana vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger

I'm cool with either one.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jyushin Thunder Liger

Jyushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask II


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jushin Liger or Dick Togo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Manami Toyota. Maybe I'm being unfair, but I've always hated Liger purely for his look. I don't even know how he wrestles. 

Manami Toyota vs Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Carmella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm tempted to go with Carmella just to fuck with people.

Becky Lynch vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky beating Manami... 











EDIT:


The Rock vs. Toni Storm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I figured she would, that's why I made the match. I wanted to get back to normal as quickly as possible.

The Rock by 100 lightyears. Everything about Toni Storm is the dirt worst. Maybe not her wrestling, I don't know, I haven't seen her wrestling, but everything else, promos, look, yikes. What a mess.

The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. I'll post the gif later, someone ruining this takes precedent right now.










Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Sonya Deville


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't decide.










I'm kidding, of course. That gif was just appropriate for the match. Asuka vs Io Shirai

EDIT - *sigh*

Thanks for ruining that.

Asuka vs Io Shirai


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Ember Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Goldust


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mio Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Asuka's better than Kairi, so yeah, it is too much to ask for both. This is a game of choice.










Asuka vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Nia Jax


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk negs

CM Punk vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Re-do

CM Punk vs Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Punk

Punk vs Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mine went through first, but it's cool.

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I could do this until you get it right, but moving on

EDIT - Oh, his went through first. Didn't see that. 

It is Asuka then. Deal with it. Those Punk rounds never happened. 

Asuka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Aleister Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Yeti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs The Boogeyman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Great Khali


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Nailz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Asuka
> 
> Asuka vs. Nailz


Even you won't vote for Roman... good man.

Asuka vs. Glacier


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Wrath


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Dana Brooke


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Asuka vs Aja Kong


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Fabulous Moolah


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Neville


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Ricochet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Be a lot of booing if I get ninja'd and somebody picks that fuck.

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka in a landslide. Spite match.










Asuka vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. GOAT Manami Toyota


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only one GOAT, friend. 

Asuka vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Tegan Nox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. charlottewinslol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Alicia Fox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh... it actually happened....

charlottewinslol vs. Kairi Hojo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Lita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay... I'm gonna stop... 

Lita vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm

Mayu Iwatani vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lioness Asuka

Lioness Asuka vs. Harley Race


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Lioness Asuka run... I can dig it.

Lioness Asuka vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Lioness Asuka vs LA Park


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lioness Asuka 

Lioness Asuka vs. Gail Kim


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gail

Gail Kim vs Melina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gail Kim

Gail Kim vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gail Kim

Gail Kim or Awesome Kong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome Kong vs Not Awesome Kong (Nia Jax)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Awesome Kong vs Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bayley

Bayley vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Baley vs the fabulous Moolah


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bayley

Bayley vs Ember Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ember Moon










Ember Moon vs Asuka :asuka


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka vs. Cutie Suzuki


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:asuka vs :becky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:becky2

Becky Lynch vs Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm Why did a Becky fan have to be here at this time?

Bayley vs Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Melina


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Meiko Satomura 

Meiko Satomura vs. Sasha Banks

:brock3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Aja Kong


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Mercedes Martinez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Mantaur


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus vs Brian Cage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish Stratus vs Christian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus vs Cody


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs. AJ Lee


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Aj Lee vs aj styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Edge


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Edge vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge

Edge vs Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs The Rock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs Goldberg


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Rock vs Triple H


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs Pentagon Jr.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Rock vs hulk Hogan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rock vs Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs Kenny Omega


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Rock vs Steve Austin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs Randy Savage


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rock vs Austin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Rock vs Rick Flair


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Lou Thesz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair

Ric Flair vs. Bruno Sammartino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bruno Sammartino vs. El Hijo del Santo


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

El Hijo Del Santo vs Rikodozan. 

but I am a little salty anyone picked Bruno over Flair....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rikodozan...I guess. I'm picking him solely based on Puro being better than Lucha. :shrug

Rikodozan vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Austin vs Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Stone Cold vs Andre The Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Becky Lynch... the female Stone Cold?










EDIT:

Andre the Giant vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Triple H

*sigh* Fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Christian


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Andre The Giant vs Terry Funk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Asuka vs Christian


Asuka vs. Jaguar Yokota


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Jake the Snake


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jake vs Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm cool with that.

Jake vs. Honky Tonk Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honky Tonk Man, just because I'm mad.

Honky Tonk Man vs Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka vs HHH


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Honky Tonk Man


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

****** tonk man vs Giant Gonzalez


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Giant Gonzalez vs Roddy Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roddy Piper vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Manami Toyota vs André the Giant


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Manami Toyota vs Aldo Montoya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All roads lead back to Asuka. :asuka

The GOAT :asuka vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* 

That was the one I was going to do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035206604809859072
The GOAT and the WOAT. I have such conflicting emotions about this picture. I don't know how to process it. Legitimately my all time favourite and my all time most hated. It's so fucked up to see that.

Asuka, obviously over that talentless hack. :asuka

Asuka vs Matt Hardy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Wade Barrett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, however I saw a massive amount of talent in Wade Barrett and I can't believe how badly they fucked him up. It was par for the course, though, even when he was around, let alone now, when they keep doing it. He'd still be there if I ran WWE, I'd have pushed him harder than they push AJ Styles.

EDIT - Same.

Asuka vs Damien Sandow, an even bigger waste of talent than Barrett.


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Perry Saturn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There, there. 

Asuka vs. Lex Luger


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry! (is this wrestling skill only or the whole package?)

Chris Jericho

Jericho vs Scott Hall


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs DDP



> Sorry! (is this wrestling skill only or the whole package?)


Personal preference.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane :mark


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Ignore my slow fingers!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka vs. Kairi Sane :mark


I hope her model looks good. They clearly spent all the time on the main roster and rushed the NXT ones. Adam Cole was BUTCHERED. 

Asuka vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Ruby Riott


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs Molly Holly


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Molly Holly vs Spike Dudley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Molly Holly vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Blecchy Lynch


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Molly Holly vs Asuka


Mighty sorry sir, dids we play the game wrong!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Bull Nakano :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs Seth Rollins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

D-FRY said:


> Mighty sorry sir, dids we play the game wrong!


No, I just hate it when Asuka loses.

Seth Rollins vs Asuka


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Seth Rollins

Rollins vs Kana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana vs. Jungle Kyona


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jungle Kyona vs Awesome Kong


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Kana

Kana vs Kyoko Inoue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana vs. Saori Yoshida


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Saori Yoshida

Saori Yoshida vs every olympic female wrestler ever... Sorry for derailing!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pfft. Saori Yoshida stomps.

Saori Yoshida vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs Sunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Starlight Kid


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Crash Holly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Kairi Hojo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:side:

Hojo. I just like the name more. I think it's more Japanese, and frankly, more catchy. They only changed it so they could call her finisher the "InSane Elbow", which is a dumb reason, imo.

Kairi Hojo vs Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dusty Rhodes vs Bastion Booger


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Dusty Rhodes vs Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dusty Rhodes

Dusty Rhodes vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dusty Rhodes vs. Becky, the female Stone Cold...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch

Becky Lynch vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky vs. Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alexa Bliss vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte "Wrong" Flair vs. Hiroyo "Right" Matsumoto

EDIT:

Asuka vs. Hiroyo "Less Right" Matsumoto


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Asuka vs 2Cold Scorpio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Lita


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Ugh... Out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Al Snow


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dynamite kid vs 123 kid


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Asuka vs Al Snow


Asuka



Hephaesteus said:


> Dynamite kid vs 123 kid


Dynamite Kid

Asuka vs Dynamite Kid vs The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dynamite Kid vs 123 Kid wasn't even a valid round, lol. 

Asuka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs The Young Bucks


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Samoa Joe vs Pete Dunne


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Adam Cole


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Adam Cole vs Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Braun Strowman vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Hikaru Shida :mark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman 

Braun Strowman vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Braun Strowman vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman 

Braun Strowman vs. 80's Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jyushin Thunder Liger of course...

Jyushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask I


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No "y" for you!

Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Great Sasuke


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Great Sasuke vs Super Delfin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Delfin vs. The Great Muta


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great Muta vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great Muta vs. El Santo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Great Muta vs L.A. Park


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great Muta vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs EC3


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

EC3 vs Toni Storm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EC3 vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

EC3 vs Eli Drake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Surprising...

Eli Drake vs Miz


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Eli by stomp

Eli vs Adam Cole


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eli Drake vs Austin Aries


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eh I'll just say Eli because I dislike Aries. 

Eli Drake vs Cesaro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eli Drake vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Penta vs Moose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pentagon Jr vs Brian Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pentagon Jr. vs. Nanae Takahashi


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Pentagon Jr vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pentagon Jr. vs Bully Ray


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Pentagón Jr.

Pentagón Jr. vs. Mistico


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pentagón Jr. vs. Mil Máscaras


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pentagon Jr. vs Cody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pentagón Jr. vs. Bliss...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs. Fenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Johnny Mundo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Rosemary


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Marty Scurll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marty Scurll vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kenny Omega vs Neville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs.Tetsuya Naito


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kenny Omega vs Jay Lethal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kenny Omega vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs Sin Cara


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Makoto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs the greatest of all time :asuka


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Asuka vs Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka, although she would disagree with that. Oh well. 

Asuka vs Bryan Alvarez, who counts because he's a wrestler.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trying to rig it smh

Bryan alvarez v Big Boss Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Boss Man 

Big Boss Man vs Big Show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Boss Man vs Bully Ray


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bully Ray

Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bully Ray vs Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheamus

Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio 

Alberto Del Rio vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs Rusev


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, fuck Del Rio. Guy is a prick, and really wasn't that great of a Wrestler.

Rusev vs. Aiden English.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev vs Wade Barrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wade Barrett

Wade Barrett vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cody Rhodes vs Neville


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Love both but Cody edges for me.

Cody vs Ted Dibiase Jr


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cody vs Nick Aldis


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cody

Cody vs AJ Styles


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Umaga


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Umaga vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Samoa Joe vs Frankie Kazarian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Bret Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HBK vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Kane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HBK vs Triple H


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Shawn michaels vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rey Rey vs Ultimo Dragon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rey Rey vs Nese


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tana vs Lance Storm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tana vs Kenta Kobashi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Bret Hart


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Bret hart vs Seth Rollins


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bret vs Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bret Hart vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho easily 

Jericho vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho

Jericho vs Angle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho vs Christian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Yokozuna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Mick Foley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Vader


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs CM Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Lex Luger


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Cesaro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michales vs. Owen Hart


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Owen vs Ahmed Johnson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Owen Hart vs Booker T


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen Hart vs. Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Mark Henry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Zelina Vega...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:lol

Kane vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Peyton Royce


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky "Eh" Lynch vs. Kairi ":mark" Sane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becks vs. Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Finn Balor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becks vs. Candice Michelle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Heath Slater


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto










#AlreadyMad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becks vs. Drake Maverick


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If it makes you feel any better, I'd have gone for the Lady Destroyer. Even if I didn't have a vendetta against Becky.

Drake Maverick vs Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Nailz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. :sadbecky


Stone Cold vs. Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stone Cold vs. Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Stone Cold vs. :sadbecky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becks vs. The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky over Stone Cold. I'm done. 

Was not expecting Phantom to make the correct decision on Stone Cold over Kairi Sane. Shocked. 

The Rock vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock vs. Mariko Yoshida

EDIT:

Asuka vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuka over Stone Cold is even more hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Asuka vs. Ayako Hamada


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka vs Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Konami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka: Eternal Champion. roud


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Minoru Suzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

Asuka vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Kane


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asuka vs. Shawn Michaels.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You may throw your vegetables at me.

Asuka vs. Akira Hokuto


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hokuto vs Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aw, nuts.

Bull Nakano vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull vs Awesome Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Aja Kong vs. Luna Vachon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.




Actually, I like Aja Kong...


Aja Kong vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Manami Toyota vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Andre the Giant vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman

Braun Strowman vs Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Manami Toyota...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Braun Strowman vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman vs Elias


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Braun Strowman vs. Barry Windham


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun Strowman vs John Morrison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Braun Strowman vs. Ashley Elizabeth Fliehr...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Naomi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Tiger Mask I


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Nikki Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Villano IV


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Victoria


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion, are you using The Fourth Wall's account?

Asuka :asuka vs. Kairi Sane

EDIT:










Sasha Banks vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha Banks vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bayley vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh*


Becky Lynch vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*extreme sigh*

Becky Lynch vs. Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs AJ Styles


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bret Hart vs Alexa Bliss, Kairi Sane, and Asuka


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bret Hart vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Charlotte Flair

How deep is your love?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Quite deep

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Alexa Bliss, Kairi Sane, and Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs AJ Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. The Mega Powers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No handicap matches allowed

Charlotte Flair vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Sienna


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Paige vs. Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nikki Cross vs. Sarah Logan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Cross vs. Nailz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nikki Cross vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dean Ambrose vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake "The GOAT" Roberts vs. Papa Shango

EDIT:

Dean "Acceptable" Ambrose vs. Papa Shango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose vs. Hiromu Takahashi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose vs Rikishi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rikishi vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani never gave Steph the Stinkface. At least not yet.

Rikishi vs Jesse "The Body" Ventura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jesse Ventura vs Rick Rude


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rick Rude vs Mr Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Rude vs Bobby Roode


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rick Rude vs Chyna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rick Rude vs Razor Ramon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Rude vs Triple H


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triple H vs Randy Orton


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Triple H vs John Cena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triple H vs RVD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Bret Hart


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Edge vs CM Punk

Lol Ninja'd but luckily enough Edge stuck


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge vs Andrade Cien Almas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andrade Cien Almas vs Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Bret Hart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mick Foley vs Gangrel


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Bruiser Brody


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hard. I love both.

Mick Foley vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mick Foley vs Finlay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Mayu Iwatani never gave Steph the Stinkface. At least not yet.


Her time will come. It is her destiny.


Mick Foley vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Headbanger Mosh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley vs. Kairi Sane :mark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs John Cena


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Crash Holly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mick Foley vs. The Undertaker.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Al Snow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley vs. Dude Love


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley vs Matt Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Edge


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Steve Blackman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley vs. Ruby Riott...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs Sylvain Grenier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs Jillian Hall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Asuka

You wouldn't...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I been waiting a long time for this one.

Ruby Riott vs Cheex


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby Riott vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs Danny Basham


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby Riott vs Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott over Manami Toyota?! 

It's lonely... being the last sane person on Earth.

Ruby Riott vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Billions worship an invisible man in the sky but I'm insane because I worship a legitimate angel?

Ruby Riott vs Kenzo Suzuki


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ruby Riott vs Sonya Deville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby Riott vs Carmella


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs Dances with Dudleys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Kairi Sane


And you best believe I'm judging y'all!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs Jackie Gayda

I await your judgement.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ruby Riott vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs 8 Ball


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I regret bringing Ruby Riott into this.

Ruby Riott vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It's called pushing talent

Ruby Riott vs SD Jones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Almost picked SD Jones...

Ruby Riott vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm throwing in the towel, cannot stay awake. I hope she's flattered. X_X

Bull Nakano vs Eugene


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano run!!! :mark

Bull Nakano vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull vs Dump Matsumoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap! It's the other guy who likes Bull! She actually is getting a run!! :mark

Bull vs. The Mountie


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs Sparky Plugg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Alexa Bliss

#Judging


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs Ashley Massaro

Your honour.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. James Ellsworth


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Picking jobbers to sustain a run huh? Low.

Bull Nakano vs Kevin Federline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Snooki


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs Jay Leno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. David Arquette


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs Stephen Amell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Drew Carey


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

:O

You have failed this thread!

Bull Nakano vs Jenna Morasca


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Page *666*










Bull Nakano vs. Kane


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs Fake Donald Trump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Simon Miller


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs Fake Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Asuka


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Asuka vs. Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Randy Savage vs Booker T


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock Lesnar vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shawn Michaels vs RVD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs AJ Styles


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AJ Styles vs Lance Storm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Kevin Nash


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

AJ vs Austin Aries


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. Hikaru Shida :mark


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Shida vs Layla El


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud










Hikaru "GOAT of GOATs" Shida vs. Starlight Kid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AND STILL CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :clap :clap :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Hikaru "GOAT of GOATs" Shida


What the hell does that make Asuka then? 

Shida vs Asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Mia Yim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, the one true GOAT vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto, GOAT-ish Lady Destroyer

EDIT:

Same


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Trish Stratus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs AJ Lee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Michelle McCool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Nia Jax


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Paige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Nikki Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Lana


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Rosemary


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlotte vs Becky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs. Dakota Kai.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Fenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. The Sensational Kairi Sane :mark :woo :dance


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Kaitlyn


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Sasha vs Pentagon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sasha vs. :asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks vs Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha Banks vs Paige


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sasha Banks vs AJ Styles


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

AJ vs Brian Cage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Rusev


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs The Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Big Show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Show vs The Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:asuka vs Samoa Joe

EDIT - ~_~ After all that work I did editing to get this game back to normal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was trying to save Joe...

:asuka vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JOE CAN GET LOST. THIS IS ALL ABOUT :asuka

Especially today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043877852569980928
:asuka vs Almas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:asuka vs Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka vs. Nailz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nailz

Nailz vs. The Humping Bunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nailz vs. Phantasio


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Phantasio 

Phantasio vs Kalisto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantasio vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mayu Iwatani vs Konami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani vs. El Santo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani forever, turkeys!!! :mark


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mayu vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Brutus Beefcake 

Brutus Beefcake vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan

:troll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reported.

Brutus Beefcake vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Brutus Beefcake 

Brutus Beefcake vs. The Hurricane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brutus Beefcake vs Rick Rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Antihero said:


> Brutus Beefcake
> 
> Brutus Beefcake vs. The Hurricane


Why you gotta be like that, Zoom-Zero the Antihero? :sadbecky

Brutus Beefcake vs. Meiko Satomura

Enjoy your Beefcake.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs AZM


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Hikaru Shida :woo :mark :dance


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Utami Hayashishita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Tyler Bate


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyler Bate vs Pete Dunne


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pete Dunne vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Owen Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Razor Ramon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Randy Savage vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Sting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Gangrel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gangrel vs. Kairi Sane :mark :woo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud

Kairi Sane vs. Papa Shango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Konami


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs Juice Robinson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane vs Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Megumi Kudo

Megumi Kudo vs. The Sandman


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Megumi Kudo vs Scott Hall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Megumi Kudo vs. Nailz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nailz vs Big Bossman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Nailz vs Big Bossman


Congratulations... you're my enemy again!!!!!!!!! :mark :woo :dance










Nailz vs. Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Justin Liger vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin Liger vs. Alexa Bliss...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

(are you kidding me dood) Jushin Liger or Barry Windham


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud

Jushin Liger vs. Psycho Clown


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

All right I waited nearly two hours for someone else, long enough. 

Jushin Liger or Aja Kong


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jushin Liger vs Homicide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jushin Liger vs. Ruby Riott

I dare ya...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ya don't need to. 

Ruby Riott vs Mark Jindrak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Asuka, the Clea of Wrestlers


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby the Almighty Ragdoll Goddess vs Brie Bella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brie Bella



Ruby the Adequate vs. The far superior Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

St. Rue Rue of the Heavenly Trinity vs Tiffany


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hot Topic: The Wrestler vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Her Excellency Lady Lovelace vs Big Vito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Her Excellency Lady Lovelace vs Big Vito


You have displeased me. As punishment, here's GOAT Wasp punching Lesser Wasp:










Rob Zombie groupie vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Janet is the best, Janet number one - scientific fact. Macho Man's crimes against microphone holding guys negates all of his other accomplishments.

The most valuable Ruby on Earth vs TL Hopper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby "Only You Understand Me, Gerard Way" Riott vs. Emma

P.S. Not a scientific fact. Nadia is the queen of science nerds... she would know it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emma vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Paige


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome back!

Emma vs. Sumie Sakai










EDIT:

Alexa Bliss vs. Sumie Sakai


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch

Win-Win situation here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks!

Becky Lynch vs. Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gail Kim vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Molly Holly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We are back in business, son!

Kairi Sane vs. Kagetsu


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Aj Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Candy Floss


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Rosemary


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Io Shari


----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Kairi Sane vs Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass. :woo :dance


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Why oh why did I prioritize my job over this thread?? I have failed Ruby. :crying:

Bull Nakano vs Eugene


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was a mistake and it will haunt you forever. 

Bull Nakano vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

So _that's _why she never replies to my creepy tweets! 

Bull Nakano vs Isla Dawn


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs Megumi Kudo


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs Terry Funk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull Nakano vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull vs Jack Swagger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull vs. Minoru Suzuki.

Go nuts.


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Minoru Suzuki vs Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Christian


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Misawa vs Shawn Micheals


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shawn Michaels vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ricky Steamboat vs. :asuka

EDIT:


DAMMIT, NO!!

Eddie Guerrero vs. Elias


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Genichiro Tenryu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs John Cena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Cena vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Cena. :shrug Awaits angry Phantom response 

John Cena vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batista vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. One Man Gang


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Akeem the African Dream


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake the Snake vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Randy Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Snake vs. :asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ric Flair vs Bret Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owen Hart vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen Hart vs. Diesel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Diesel vs. Zelina Vega, Sonya Deville, and Kairi Sane.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina Vega, Sonya Deville and Kairi Sane vs. Becky Lynch, Mandy Rose and Asuka


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Becky Lynch, Mandy Rose and Asuka vs The Mega Powers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Mega Powers vs The Shield


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. The Hart Foundation


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Shield vs Evolution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. The Brood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Shield vs New Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Shield vs Legacy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. The Ministry of Darkness


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Shield vs Too Cool


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. Two Dudes with Attitudes


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Shield vs DX


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DX vs. BoD


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

DX vs The Rockers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DX vs. Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens vs DIY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sami 'n' Kevin vs. Asuka and Doctor Strange.


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Sami and Kevin Owens vs Kevin Steen and El Generico


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin and Sami/Generico vs. The Power Trip


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Power Trip vs. El Torito and KeMonito


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Power Trip vs The Ding Dongs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Power Trip vs. The Rock 'n' Sock Connection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock 'n' Sock Connection vs. Asuka and Batman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Rock 'n' Sock Connection vs Deuce 'n Domino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rock 'n' Sock vs. Kairi Sane and "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane and "Macho Man" Randy Savage vs Roman Reigns and Goldberg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kairi Sane and "Macho Man" Randy Savage vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Buddy Murphy vs TJP


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Buddy Murphy vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Buddy Murphy vs Pete Dunne


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Pete Dunne vs Adam Cole


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pete Dunne vs Tyler Bate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pete Dunne vs. :asuka


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Pete Dunn vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dean Ambrose vs Finn Balor


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Christian


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Christian vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian

Christian vs. Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edge vs. Kairi "I Will Come For You If You Don't Vote For Her" Sane :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Edge vs Gangrel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gangrel. :mark

I will not come for you. :anna

Gangrel vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gangrel vs Al Snow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gangrel vs Test


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Test

Test vs Road Dogg


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Road Dogg vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto

:darryl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Hiroyo Matsumoto

Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Toshiyo Yamada


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hiroyo vs Toni Storm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toni Storm vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Toni Storm vs Io Shirai


Why you gotta be like that, ef? :sadbecky

Toni Storm vs. :asuka


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:asuka

:asuka vs. :y2j


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:y2j vs :trips


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jericho or THE HURRICANE


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Andrade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andrade vs. Kairi Sane: Perfect Human


Don't be lame. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Andrade :shrug

Andrade vs Rusev


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Almas vs Ciampa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Almas vs Mustafa Ali


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Almas vs. Abyss


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andrade vs Edge


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Edge

Edge vs Christian


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge vs JBL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

JBL vs. Mayu Iwatani :mark










Vote Mayu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JBL vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

JBL vs Khabib

It says "wrestler" in the title.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JBL vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

How dare you

JBL vs The Rock


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The Rock and it's not even close

Raven vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bray Wyatt vs Gangrel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka vs Tamina-God


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrPatriotFan (Jan 18, 2019)

Asuka vs Sasha Banks


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Sasha vs Umaga


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fucking really. Would've been fine with her losing to Joe, but Banks. ~_~

Umaga vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Samoa Joe vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Eddie vs Foley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Eddie vs Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Kurt Angle


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Depends which versions of them. Post 2001 it's Edge all the way, 2000-2001 Kurt is the best though.

Kurt Angle or Chris Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread is always so dreadfully dull when I'm not here. :fact

JBL over Mayu, NO? Really? :thelist

Jericho vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Andre or Low Ki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man. :swanson

Andre the GOAT vs. Repo Man


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Andre or MENG


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre vs. The WCW Phantom


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Andre vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jerry Lawler vs El Dandy

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fant...vs-wrestler-winner-stays-21.html#post76804996


----------



## WhiteVisor (Jan 18, 2019)

Jerry Lawler vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jerry Lawler vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jerry Lawler vs Honky Tonk man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honky Tonk Man vs. Mayu Iwatani

GREEN REP FOR MAYU.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

HBK

HBK vs Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

wut?

Kairi Sane vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kairi Sane vs :becky2


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom sad. :sadbecky

Kairi Sane vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kairi Sane

Kairi Sane vs King Kong Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You didn't have to sacrifice Momo...

:sadbecky

Kairi Sane vs. Takumi Iroha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I had to take out Mayu and Lady Destroyer... :sadbecky

Kairi Sane vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Aja Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Kairi Sane vs. Konami


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not the protege...

:sadbecky

Kairi Sane vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs Sumire


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That ones easier

:yay

Kairi Sane vs. Bull Nakano

Sorry Phantom...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull Nakano vs Earthquake


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. Hirooki Goto


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bull Nakano vs Cody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jushin Liger vs Fishman


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Justin Liger vs Psychosis


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Justin Liger

Justin Liger vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero vs Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero vs Bret Hart


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bret Hart vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Giant Baba


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tanahashi vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Dynamite Kid VS Jeff Jarrett


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeff Jarrett vs Adam Bomb


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff Jarrett vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett vs Rikishi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rikishi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rikishi vs Umaga


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rikishi vs. Akira Hokuto


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rikishi vs Rikidozan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rikidōzan vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Jumbo vs shaggy at 1% power


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Eddie Guerrero
> 
> Eddie Guererro vs Shawn Michaels


 I'm still mad u picked somebody I didn't even say


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Arn Anderson


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Arn Anderson vs. Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anderson vs. Kairi Sane

HURRY, COBRA!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. The Blue Meanie


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Blue Meanie vs. Shark Boy 

lol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Blue Meanie vs Just Incredible


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Blue meanie vs shaggy at 1% power


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shaggy vs Shrek


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fuck are you doing?

Blue Meanie vs the GOAT :asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The GOAT :asuka vs. Steve Blackman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The GOAT :asuka vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The GOAT :asuka vs. Candice LeRae


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Candice Vs the REAL GOAT Dean Ambrose


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The fuck are you doing?
> 
> Blue Meanie vs the GOAT <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Pd6cGHZ.png?1" border="0" alt="" title="asuka" class="inlineimg" />


 it's a meme


----------



## GrumpyHawk (Feb 19, 2019)

The true Goatfaced GOAT Daniel Bryan vs Candice LeRae


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan v Killer Kross


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs. Pentagón Jr.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs Chris Benoit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Benoit vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh.

Brock Lesnar :lauren vs. Becky Lynch 

End this nightmare.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Lesnar vs Primo Colon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Primo Colon vs. :asuka


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Primo vs Epico


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Primo vs. Dean Ambrose and Kairi Sane


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Triple threat or handicap?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Handicap.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Dean and sane vs asuka


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ambrose & Kairi Sane vs Finn Balor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ambrose & Kairi Sane vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ambrose and Sane vs. Andre and Asuka :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Andre & Asuka vs. Minoru Suzuki & Manami Toyota


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka 'n' Andre AKA Team GOAT vs. Io Shirai and Okada

Judging.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka & Andre vs. Mayu Iwatani & Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Andre vs. Charlotte Flair and Ric Flair


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka & Andre vs. Jake the Snake Roberts & Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka & Andre vs. Kairi Sane & "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka & Andre vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Kagetsu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka & Andre vs. George "The Animal" Steele and Jungle Kyona


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka & Andre vs. Sting & Konami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka & Andre vs. Hana Kimura and Million Dollar Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka & Andre vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOATs vs. Utami Hayashishita & "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka & Andre vs. Kenny Omega & Mika Iwata


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka 'n' Andre vs. Just Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Yuji Nagata


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Her former partner, Andre

Not a single dry eye during that match... :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

What a legendary run they had together.

:sadbecky

Asuka vs. Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That Asuka Lock on Andre was quite the spectacle, tho.

Asuka vs. The Three Faces of Foley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Jaguar Yokota


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka :mark vs. Io Shirai :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs the freshly buried Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Threedom


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Threedom vs The Shield


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Threedom 

Threedom vs. Nation of Domination


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nation of Domination vs The Lucha Bros


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

NOD vs Shield


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nation of Donation vs Fortune


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nation of Domination vs. NWO (Hollywood Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

NWO vs Evolution


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

nWo vs. Thunder Rock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thunder Rock vs. DX


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunder Rock vs. The Mega Bucks


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thunder Rock vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thunder Rock vs. Glowska


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You know I'd never choose against Asuka.

Glowska vs. Oedo Tai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Glowska vs. Triple Tails


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Triple Tails vs. The Rockers


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Harley Race

Harley Race vs. Big John Studd


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Big John Studd

Big John Studd vs The Junkyard Dog


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Big John Studd

Big John Studd vs. Giant Baba


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Big John Studd vs Big Van Vader


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Van Vader vs The Iron Sheik


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Big van Vader vs bam bam bigelow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Van Vader vs Killer Kross


----------



## MaverickThomas (Mar 19, 2019)

Big Van Vader vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Vader or Bobby Eaton


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Vader vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs JBL


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Kane vs JBL


Kane vs. Sid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Mick Foley


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Foley vs. The Great Muta


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Jake Roberts


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jake Roberts vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jake Roberts vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs. Jay Lethal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs. WALTER


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Samoa Joe vs Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Meiko Satomura vs. Hillbilly Jim


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Meiko Satomura vs. Ron Simmons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Meiko Satomura vs. Maki Ito


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Finn Balor


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Meiko Satomura vs. Velveteen Dream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Io Shirai vs. Disco Inferno


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Disco Inferno vs. Das Wunderkind


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Das Wunderkind or MIKE ENOS


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Das Wunderkind vs. Sheamus


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sheamus vs Disco Inferno


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheamus vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sheamus vs Cesaro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sheamus vs. President Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

President Kairi Sane vs. Konami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Kairi Sane vs. Mayu Iwatani... :darryl


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

President Kairi Sane vs. Prime Minister Kagetsu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Kairi Sane vs. Congresswoman Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs Chyna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Kairi Sane vs. Aja Kong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Kairi Sane vs. Syuri


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

President Kairi Sane vs. Fuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Kairi Sane vs. :asuka, Sorceress Supreme


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. Kamala


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Mcintyre


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Adam Cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs WALTER


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Johnny Gargano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Velveteen Dream


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Kota Ibushi


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kota Ibushi vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Seth Rollins vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dibil13 said:


> Kota Ibushi vs Seth Rollins


Aha. I knew you weren't a real fan.

Eddie vs Asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eddie vs Dean Malenko


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie vs Sting


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. Asuka, dweebs! :asuka


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Asuka vs Eugene


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Asuka vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka vs. Minoru Suzuki 

Go nuts, Dib.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Can't remember that chicks name so...

Minoru Suzuki vs Kotaro Suzuki


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Minoru Suzuki vs Jeff Cobb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Minoru Suzuki vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Minoru Suzuki vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzuki vs. MAYU IWATANI!!!!!!!!!! :mark #Obsessionsarehealthy


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry Mayu :kurtcry

Minoru Suzuki vs Pete Dunne


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Minoru Suzuki vs. Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Minoru Suzuki vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Minoru Suzuki vs Kazuchika Okada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs The Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okada vs. Tiger Mask IV


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Okada vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista vs Kane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kane vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs John Cena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Triple H


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs. Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Edge vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edge. Not really... but I gotta get the other guy out of this. Sorry, Chris.

Edge vs. Roddy Piper


EDIT:

It's gross when other people do it. :lauren



Samoa Joe vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs Drew Mcintyre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

S. Joe vs. Lita


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

S. Joe vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs AJ Styles


(Snickers in corner)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Alexa Bliss vs. Kairi Sane

:lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Melina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Melina vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Melina vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Mickie James


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mickie James vs Gail Kim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sasha Banks vs Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha Banks vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sasha Banks vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Sasha Banks vs Tessa Blanchard


Completely ungroovy. 

Phoenix vs. Rosemary


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Beth Phoenix vs Ivory


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs Ric Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs Gail Kim


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte Flair vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Mayu Iwatani


Someone's about to get reported! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:vincefu

Paige vs Bayley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Paige vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Lita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Paige vs Jordynne Grace


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Sable


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Kimberly Page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Paige vs Lita


Stop being wrong!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Stop being wrong!


:sadbecky

Bull Nakano vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lynch vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs. Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Christian


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Christian vs Mark Henry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian vs Kurt Angle


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Christian vs Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christian vs DDP


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DDP vs Kanyon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DDP vs Triple H


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

DDP vs Bully Ray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DDP vs. El Hijo del Santo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

DDP vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

DDP vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HBK vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shawn Michael vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs Okada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Goldberg


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Sting


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shawn Michaels

Shawn Michaels vs Jerry Lynn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shawn Michaels vs Randy Orton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pentagon Jr. vs. MAYU IWATANI!!!










NOW, MORDY!!! NOW!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PENT... I MEAN MAYU

Mayu Iwatani vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP! YOU ACTUALLY DID IT!! :mark

Mayu vs. Papa Shango

Phantom out! :bearer


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Jeff Cobb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Mayu Iwatani vs. Utami Hayashishita


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Jake Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jake Roberts vs Stan Hansen


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jake Roberts

Jake Roberts vs Arn Anderson


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jake Roberts vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rob Van Dam vs Seth Rollins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What a shot show that would be.

RVD vs Raven


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

RVD vs MVP


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rob Van Dam vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio vs. Dr. Wagner Jr.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Wagner Jr. vs Moose


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Wagner Jr vs Jordynne Grace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Manami Toyota


We're gonna do this right!

Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom to the rescue.










Manami Toyota vs. Dino Bravo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Manami Toyota vs. King Booker


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs. Don Muraco


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Manami Toyota*










Vs

*Brie Bella*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Manami Toyota vs. Repo Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

President Manami Toyota vs. Luna Vachon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Manami Toyota vs. Mega Powers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs Becky Lynch

Got ninja'd. Ignoring it. Let's continue.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Manami Toyota vs Devil Masami


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs. Wendi Richter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wendi Richter vs Luna Vachon


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Luna Vachon vs Madusa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Madusa vs Stacy Keibler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Stacy Keibler vs Torrie Wilson


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Torrie Wilson vs Peyton Royce


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Torrie Wilson vs. Dakota Kai


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Torrie Wilson vs Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha Banks vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth Phoenix vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Michelle McCool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth Phoenix vs. Jaguar Yokota


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth Phoenix vs. Ayako Hamada


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Beth vs Chyna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth vs. Mayu Iwatani and Charlotte Flair


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Beth vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth vs. Becky Lynch and Mayu Iwatani


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Emma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Play it right.

Becky Lynch and Mayu Iwatani vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch and Mayu Iwatani vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Dana Brooke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch and Mayu Iwatani vs. Charlotte Flair and :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Alicia Fox


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alicia Fox vs Dana Brooke


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bunk


Dana Brooke vs Lacey Evans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ef is breaking the law. :sadbecky

Dana vs. WILD CARD!!!!!!! (Any wrestler you want!)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey Evans vs Peyton Royce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lacey Evans vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte vs. Io


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Io vs Mayu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Io vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn you!

Io vs. Undertaker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Undertaker vs Elias


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Elias vs Eli Drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Have we fallen down the rabbit hole?!

Eli Drake vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Umm Undertaker vs Eli Drake?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eli Drake vs The Godfather


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Godfather vs. Andrade


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Andrade "Cien" Almas vs Baron Corbin


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Andrade vs. Velveteen Dream


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Velveteen Dream vs Dashing Cody Rhodes


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Velveteen Dream vs Rick Rude


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rick Rude vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rick Rude vs Jake Roberts


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jake Roberts vs. Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley vs Goldberg


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mick Foley vs. Taz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley vs Christian


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mick Foley vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kurt Angle vs. Nigel Mcguinness


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle vs Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Bret Hart


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bret Hart vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs The Rock.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bunk 


Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Daniel Bryan vs the Yeti


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs. Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Katsuyori Shibata vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LO, A PIRATE HAS RISEN!

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

And subsequently fallen 

Katsuyori Shibata vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Rosemary


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Peyton Royce


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Katsuyori Shibata vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. PAC (Neville)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

PAC vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PAC vs. Your Favorite Wrestler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

John Cena vs kada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:cena vs. :andre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff Hardy vs. :taker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:cena vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Onega vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Omega vs. Hikaru Shida

If you pick Shida, I'll pick any wrestler you play in the next round. Promise.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hikaru Shida vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hikaru Shida vs Peyton Royce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce vs the World


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton Royce won, end of the story, close the thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread

OR


Peyton Royce vs. Io Shirai


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hikaru Shida vs Rosemary


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton, although she already won


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton vs. Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs Rosemary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Mark Henry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mark Henry vs. CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

CM Punk vs. Ken Shamrock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ken Shamrock vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ken Shamrock vs Kevin Nash

EDIT

Rosemary vs AJ Lee


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rosemary vs. Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm giving this one to ef.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No, you must do it. Do it quick. I'm going to look away.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Very well...


Rosemary vs. Allie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Mandy Rose


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rosemary vs. Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Rosemary vs Mandy Rose


I have to go. You must undo any damage I have done to this thread. Good luck and good day. :anna

Rosemary vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rosemary vs. Naomi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rosemary vs. Aliyah


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Emma


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Emma vs Summer Rae


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Emma vs Ruby Riott


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ruby Riott vs. Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs Sienna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs. Gail Kim


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rhea Ripley vs Bayley


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rhea Ripley vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs. Lio Rush


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Goldberg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:y2j vs. :miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:y2j vs. aige


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Cesaro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jericho in this thread is like Joker in the character thread: you can't kill him. I think we all love Y2J... so I'm gonna try harder! (Sorry, Chris!)

:y2j vs. Randy Orton

That's for you, ef.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that was easy. 

Forgive me, :y2j.

Orton vs. Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Viper vs. Texas Rattlesnake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Scott Hall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy vs. Mickie James


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Goldberg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's Goldberg, but I really gotta go!

Orton vs. Hogan 

:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Orton vs Mark Henry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Finn Balor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Randy Orton vs JBL.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Kane


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wade Barrett vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Akira Hokuto


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Toru Yano


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Lacey Evans


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Alexa Bliss vs. Eve Torres


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Wendi Richter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taya Valkyrie vs Toni Storm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Taya Valkyrie vs Jordynne Grace


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taya Valkyrie vs Emma


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Taya Valkyrie vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gail Kim vs Maryse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Maryse vs Taryn Terrell


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maryse vs Melina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Maryse vs Velvet Sky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maryse vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jumping Bomb Angels vs Crush Gals


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jumping Bomb Angels vs Paige, Mandy Rose, and Sonya Deville


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jumping Bomb Angels vs Team Slap Happy!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Team Slap Happy vs The Dancing Fools


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Team Slap Happy vs Sarita & Rosita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sarita and Rosita vs The IIconics


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sarita & Rosita vs The Canadian Ninjas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sarita and Rosita vs Mickie James


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sarita and Rosita vs The Scream Queens


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Scream Queens vs The Kimber Bombs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Kimber Bombs vs The Dollhouse


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

kimber bombs vs iconics


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The IIconics vs Ohio Versus Everything (oVe)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ove vs Double Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Double Kong vs. Thunder Rock


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Double Kong vs The Crush Gals


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Crush Gals vs The IIconics

Now we're in dream match territory :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Crush Gals vs Crush


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Crush Gals vs The Un-Americans


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

VS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Un-Americans vs. Hart Foundation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Un-Americans vs. Royal Fortune (Asuka 'n' Kairi) :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Un-Americans vs Thunder Liger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Un-Americans vs Team Canada (Lance Storm, Mike Awesome, Elix Skipper, Major Gunns)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love Christian, but Team Canada (Lance Storm, Mike Awesome, Elix Skipper, Major Gunns) ftw.

Team Canada vs The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team Canada vs. Steiner Brothers


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not fair.  

Steiner Bros. vs The Motor City Machine Guns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Steiner Brothers vs. Dudley Boyz

_...hailing from Dunkin' Donuts..._


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dudley Boyz vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ronda vs Dan Severn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ronda vs. Syuri


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ronda Rousey vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

aige vs. MsChif


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs AJ Lee


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

AJ Lee vs Molly Holly


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Molly Holly vs Ivory


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ivory vs. Umaga


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ivory

Ivory vs Daffney


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffney vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daffney vs. Konami


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Daffney vs Layla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffney vs. President Maho Kurone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daffney vs 'Hall of Pain' Mark Henry


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daffney vs MsChif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophie's choice...

I pass.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daffney vs Al Snow


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Daffney vs Shawn Stasiak


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Daffney vs Victoria


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Victoria vs. Matt Riddle


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria vs Kavita Devi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria vs. Hana Kimura

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Victoria isn't the lady to mess with!

Victoria vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victoria cause she broke Beths jaw back in the day.

Victoria vs Maria Kanellis


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Victoria vs Karma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria vs. President Kana


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Victoria vs Goddess Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria vs. President Bull Nakano


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Victoria vs Trish Stratus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trish Stratus vs Mickie James


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trish Stratus vs Michelle McCool


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Trish Stratus vs. Lita


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lita vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lita vs. Mayu Iwatani

I WILL GIVE YOU GREEN REP FOR MAYU.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mayu vs Shida

(Green rep please) (Not a fan of Lita either)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Shinya Hashimoto


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani vs Devil Masami


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mayu Iwatani vs Eve Torres


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Repo Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Repo Man vs Bastion Booger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Repo Man vs Bully Ray


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bully Ray vs Mr Kennedy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bully Ray vs Cody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cody vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs. Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kenny Omega vs The Lucha Bros


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Lucha Bros vs The Super Smash Bros


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Lucha Bros vs LAX (Santana, Ortiz, and Konnan)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucha Bros vs. Gokuaku Domei


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lucha Bros vs Rey Mysterio, Prince Puma, and Dragon Aztecta Jr


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Lucha Bros vs. Gokuaku Domei


Lucha Bros vs. Hikaru Shida & Syuri


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida 'n' Syuri vs. The IIconics :reneelel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hikaru Shida & Syuri vs. The Oddities


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida & Syuri vs. The Mulkey Brothers


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Oddities

The Oddities vs X-Factor


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Oddities vs The IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Hikaru Shida & Syuri vs. The Mulkey Brothers


Sorry. The Oddities are out.

:mark

Shida and Syuri vs. Thunder Rock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom saving Shida and Syuri from the Oddities... :banderas

... Too bad this is where it ends.

Thunder Rock vs. The Public Enemy


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Public Enemy vs The IIconics


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Iiconics vs the Kabuki Warriors


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics vs the Boss and Hug Connection


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics vs the Riott Squad


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics vs the Divas of Doom


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics vs Trish and Lita


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics vs LayCool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics

I ran out of opponents, they are just too good, do whatever you want now :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*REBOOT*

Chris Jericho vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Mil Máscaras


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mil Máscaras vs. El Santo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

El Santo vs. Randy Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough.

Savage vs. 










:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Randy Savage vs Roddy Piper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go away, Mordy.

Savage vs. :andre


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Savage vs Taker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Triple H


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Savage vs HBK


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. The Mountie


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Savage vs Kane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Jim Duggan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. The Kat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Savage vs kada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man snapping necks like Slim Jims... roud

Macho Man vs. Big John Studd


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Macho Man vs Ric Flair


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Macho Man

Macho Man vs Zeus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs The Undertaker


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Kairi Sane 

ELBOW-OFF!!!! :mark


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

KAIRI!

Kairi Sane vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Trish vs Lita


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Trish Stratus

Trish Stratus vs CM Punk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Trish vs ASUKA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

ASUKA vs Hornswoggle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Asuka vs. Vice President Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Victoria


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Asuka vs Lacey Evans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Ivory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka: Sorceress Supreme vs. President Megumi Kudo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Lita


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lita vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Lita vs. Awesome Kong


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lita vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kong vs Lacey Evans


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Taya vs Lacey Evans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taya Valkyrie vs AJ Lee


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Taya vs Scott Steiner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taya Valkyrie vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taya Valkyrie vs. Roxxi Laveaux


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:woo

Taya Valkyrie vs Nia Jax


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nia vs Tamina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nia Jax vs Lacey Evans


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey vs Natalya


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Natalya vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth vs. Tiger Mask... BUT WHICH ONE???!??!



Spoiler: Answer



Doesn't matter. Beth is going to win.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Smart Phantom :jericho2

Beth Phoenix vs Sasha Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beth vs. :bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:swanson

Beth Phoenix vs Toni Storm


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Beth

Beth Phoenix vs. Natalya


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Sonya Deville


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs. Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beth Phoenix vs Gail Kim


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Beth Phoenix vs. Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The First One vs. The Dream Team of Mayu Iwatani, Asuka, and Andre the Giant. :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Bianca Belair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darn. 

Charlotte vs. The Dream Team of Mayu Iwatani, Asuka, Andre the Giant, and Charlotte Flair. :mark

Night-night.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Ember Moon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Charlotte vs The Usos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Dakota Kai


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

You're not a Cobra; you're a Viper. #OuttaNowhere

Asuka vs Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Su Yung


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Rosemary


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Melina


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Melina vs. Batista


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Batista vs. Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

John Cena vs Terry Funk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs The Miz


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

John Cena vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Kane vs Baron Von Rashcke


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Baron Von Rashcke vs Mil Mascaras


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mil Máscaras vs. Crush Gals


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Crush Gals vs Gail Kim and Molly Holly :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gail Kim and Molly Holly vs. Lita and Trish Stratus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gail Kim/Molly Holly vs Alexa Bliss/Mickie James


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss and Mickie James vs Fire and Desire


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Goddess and the Psycho vs Laycool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James and the other one vs.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa destroys both while Mickie stands in the corner without a tag.

Alexa/Mickie vs Becky/Charlotte


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Becky/Charlotte vs. The Crush Gals


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky and Charlotte vs A.J. Lee and Kaitlyn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dammit! I missed the Crush Gals. :sadbecky

Becky 'n' Charlotte vs. Thunder Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky and Charlotte vs. Bayley and Sasha


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky/Flair vs Alexa/Trish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky and Charlotte vs. Dolph and Drew


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dolph and Drew vs Dolph and Big E


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolph and Big E vs Air Boom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dolph and Big E vs Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it obscure tag team day? 

Dolph & BIG WOOL vs Kane & Mankind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane and Mankind vs. Undertaker and Stone Cold


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Undertaker and Stone Cold vs Kane and Big Show


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

'Taker & Austin vs Hogan & Savage


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Taker & Austin vs The Dudley Boyz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taker & Austin vs Rock


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rock vs Rocky johnson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs Ric Flair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Rock vs Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock vs Rick Rude


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Randy Savage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Rock barely.

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bret Hart

Bret Hart vs Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Tetsuya Naito


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs Triple H


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Booker T


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Hikaru Shida :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane vs Billy Gunn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Billy Gunn vs Rikishi


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rikishi

Rikishi vs Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rikishi vs Mark Henry


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mark Henry

Mark Henry vs Scott Norton


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Scott Norton vs. Minoru Suzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Minoru Suzuki vs. La Parka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Minoru Suzuki vs. The Yeti


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

The Yeti vs. George "The Animal" Steele


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

hno

George "The Animal" Steele vs. Chyna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

George "The Animal" Steele vs. Huracán Ramírez


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Huracán Ramirez vs Blue Panther


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Blue Panther vs Hangman Page


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Blue Panther vs Amazing Blue


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Blue Panther vs MJF


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Blue Panther vs. Velveteen Dream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream vs Ali


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ali vs Mansour


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ali vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ali vs Finn Balor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ali vs. Goldust


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ali vs Ricochet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ali vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs. Cody Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kenny Omega vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ Styles vs. AJ Lee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Batista


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batista vs. Million Dollar Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista vs Booker T


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batista vs Ultimate Warrior


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batista vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs AJ Lee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs MVP


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Mr Kennedy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Carlito


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Zack Ryder (Disney Contest)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The IIconics


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Ember Moon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Bayley


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Bayley vs Kari

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bayley vs Lacey Evans


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lacey Evans vs Heath Slater


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lacey Evans vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trish Stratus vs Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus vs Mickie James


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mickie James vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mickie James vs. Toni Storm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs LayCool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Maria


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Melina


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Finn Balor


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Toni Storm

Keep it up guys The Goddess is on a roll right now!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toni Storm vs Bayley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Toni Storm vs Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry

Becky Lynch vs Emma


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Ruby Riott


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs Chyna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs John Cena


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

John Cena vs Antonio Inoki


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena vs Goldberg


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bill Goldberg

Bill Goldberg vs STING


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goldberg vs Triple H


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HHH vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.

HHH vs. :kairi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

HHH vs Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Big Show


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sting vs Kevin Nash


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sting vs. The Great Muta


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Ric Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ric Flair vs Randy Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage vs. Daffney


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs The Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Big Poppa Pump Scott Steiner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Lex Luger


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Randy Savage vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Yokozuna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. :asuka :miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:asuka :miz vs :becky :zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Miz vs just Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka and Miz vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dammit! 

Awe-suka vs. Just Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Awe-ska vs Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm pretty sure Asuka is the coolest person on the planet.










vs. Nailz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nailz vs The Goon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I asked for that.

Nails vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Nia Jax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Mickie James


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. Maho Kurone


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Emma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rosemary vs. Konami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Konami vs. Kana


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kana vs. Aja Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everything is as it should be. :asuka

Kana vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kana vs. Cuty Suzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana vs. Arisa Nakajima


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kana vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanna give her a run one day.

Kana vs. Kyoko Kimura


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kana vs. Dynamite Kansai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana vs. Every other wrestler


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kana vs. the entire world


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana vs. The Living Tribunal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kana vs. One Above All


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana vs. Your favorite childhood memory


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

KANA WINS THE UNIVERSE! :mark

Reboot:

Randy Savage vs. Okada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana: The People's Champ... :banderas

Macho Man vs. Y2J


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Akeem The African Dream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Million Dollar Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You meant Kana, the Champion of the Universe... :banderas

Macho Man vs. Toshiaki Kawada


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana: Empress of all Reality. :lenny

Macho vs. Act Yasukawa 

Bye-bye. :bye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will never be presented with this opportunity again...

Act Yasukawa vs. The Yeti


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Act Yasukawa vs. Toru Yano


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Toru Yano vs Eugene


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Toru Yano vs Heath Slater


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Heath Slater vs Justin Gabriel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heath Slater vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tessa Blanchard vs Sami Callihan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sami Callahan vs Jon Moxley


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jon Moxley

Jon Moxley vs Hacksaw Jim Duggan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jon Moxley vs The Miz


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The Miz vs John Morrison


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz vs MJF


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Miz vs JBL


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JBL vs Muhammad Hassan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

JBL vs Orlando Jordan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

JBL vs The Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miz vs. The President :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miz vs. Kairi "I Will Report You If You Vote Against Her" Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Vulgar Language















The Miz vs. The Iron Sheik


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Miz vs. Charlotte and :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I hate handicap matches.

Charlotte Flair and Asuka vs Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The first one vs. Just Charlotte

I'm out.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sasha Banks vs Daffney


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sasha Banks vs Bayley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sasha Banks vs Nia Jax


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sasha Banks vs. Io Shirai


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Io Shirai vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io vs. Mayu Iwatani


I WILL GIVE YOU GREEN REP FOR MAYU.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Io Shirai vs Sonya Deville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But Mayu is the Kate Micucci of wrestlers... :sadbecky

Io vs. Su Yung


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Io Shirai vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WOAT Io vs. GOAT Kairi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHAAAAAAAATTT?

Kairi vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Paige


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paige vs Melina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Mia Yim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Victoria


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paige vs Liv Morgan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Kaitlyn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paige vs Michelle McCool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Lacey Evans


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paige vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Legit GOAT Manami Toyota


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles, I see you lurking. I'm going to go now; here's a gift:

Paige vs. Alexa

:bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paige vs Molly Holly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Layla


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Stacy Keibler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs Mickie James


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mickie James vs Dakota Kai


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Victoria


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Mickie James vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Lita


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Emma


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Melina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Mayu Iwatani :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Mick Foley


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Lioness Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mickie James vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mickie James vs Natayla


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Jay White


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mickie James vs Okada


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Velvet Sky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mickie James vs. Awesome Kong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Madison Rayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Taylor Wilde


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Aja Kong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Killer Kross


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mickie James vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meiko Satomura vs. Konami


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Meiko Satomura vs. Syuri


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Yuka Sakazaki


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Meiko Satomura vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Meiko Satomura vs Konami


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Meiko Satomura vs Hana Kimura


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hakuna Murara vs Jimmy Havoc


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jimmy Havoc vs Positively Kanyon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jimmy Havoc vs. Shingo Takagi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jimmy Havoc vs Mandy Rose


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jimmy Havoc vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kairi Sane vs Jungle Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Hikaru Shida 

Yup.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Kairi Saine vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Paige


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kairi Sane vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Rhea Ripley, I guess. 

Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Natalya


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Ember Moon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Charlotte vs The Usos


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Charlotte vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Lacey Evans


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Gail Kim


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Bayley


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Charlotte Flair vs. Wendi Richter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Charlotte vs. Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Io Shirai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Io Shirai vs. Gail Kim


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gail Kim vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Beth Phoenix vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Samoa Joe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs PAC


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Austin Aries


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chris Jericho (fuck Aries!) vs Low-Ki vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Adam Page


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Adam Page vs Kota Ibushi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kota Ibushi vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

zrc said:


> Adam Page vs Kota Ibushi


:reigns3 




Samoa Joe vs Okada


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Big E


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Big E vs Raven


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Big E vs Xavier Woods


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Big E vs Rikishi


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Big E vs Sheamus


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Sheamus vs. Vader


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vader vs Team PCB


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Team PCB vs The New Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky, Charlotte and Paige vs. Alexa, Mandy and Sonya


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

3 bitches vs ODB


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

ODB vs Roxxi


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

(wow it worked)

ODB vs MJF


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MJF vs Killer Kross


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MJF vs. Brian Cage


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

MJF vs The Miz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cody Rhodes

Cody Rhodes vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk vs AJ Styles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CM Punk vs Steve Austin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Steve Austin vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talk is Jericho vs. :asuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Kane


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs The Rock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:lauren

Chris Jericho vs. Manami Toyota
@Le Fantôme de l'Opéra ;


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I gave him a few minutes, he didn't make it. So, Chris Jericho. 

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Kota Ibushi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs Aleister Black


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs Cesaro


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs Batista


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage vs Randy Orton


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Randy Orton VS Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy Orton vs Jon Moxley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:taker

Roman Reigns :lashley 

Roman Reigns vs Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheamus vs Kevin Nash


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Sheamus vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheamus vs John Morrison


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

John Morrison vs Chris Masters


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Morrison vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

John Morrison vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge vs Christian


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Edge vs Maven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Edge vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Edge vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Edge vs.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Edge vs Triple H


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edge vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Aleksa said:


> The Rock 1 to 46 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Aktj1eYe5A


:WTF2

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Shit, I should've known better. 

Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drew McIntyre vs Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Drew McIntyre vs Elias


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Triple H


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Jon Moxley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Kane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sting vs. Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sting vs. Undertaker


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Undertaker vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Undertaker vs Vampiro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taker vs. Manami Toyota

Are you there, Cobra?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Manami Toyota went one on one with DA UNDATAKA, but she got CHOKASLAMMAD playa.

Undertaker vs. Michelle McCool


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I was too late :cry

Undertaker vs. Minoru Suzuki


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

DE UNDERTAK-UH vs THE GAME-UH


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Undertaker

Undertaker vs Mick Foley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mick Foley vs DA RUCK.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mick Foley vs Terry Funk


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mick Foley vs The Best in The World :shane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mick Foley vs. Jon Moxley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Purgatory said:


> I was too late :cry
> 
> Undertaker vs. Minoru Suzuki


I SUMMON THEE!

Mick Foley vs. Manami Toyota, dweebs!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mick Foley vs Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Goldberg vs Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg vs Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren

Why is Cobra always offline when I'm online? :sadbecky

Kane vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Booker T


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Your favorite Joshi wrestler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane vs. The Big Show


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kane vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kane vs Giant Gonzales


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Nakamura vs Baron Corbin


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Taz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice streak for Kane, but I'm too late, dammit.

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs. Io Shirai, but she now has all six infinity stones :monkey


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Daniel Bryan vs. The Great Muta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Owen Hart


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Jason Jordan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs Andrade


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs Seth Rollins


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Ember Moon


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Naomi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen Charlotte vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Toni Storm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Cobra lurking out of sight and striking out of nowhere










Toni Storm vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Toni Storm vs Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Bayley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Rosemary vs Sami Zayn


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Sami Zayn

Sami Zayn vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Kevin Owens

Kevin Owens vs 123 Kid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens vs Seth Rollins


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Kevin Owens vs Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bayley vs Io Shirai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Io Shirai vs. Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Io Shirai vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Mayu Iwatani, the best in the world. :fact


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Hikaru Shida, who is now wielding Mjolnir :andre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LET'S BE CRAZY!!! :woo

The Mighty Hikaru vs. Dana Brooke


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hikaru Shida vs. Io Shirai, but she's now being managed by Poison Ivy :monkey


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Io Shirai vs. Mandy Leon :evil


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thankfully, I got here before Rossy. :lol

Io Shirai vs. Mark Henry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mark Henry vs Bad Influence


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mark Henry vs Glacier


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mark Henry vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish Stratus vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Sonya Deville


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs. Lacey Evans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Naomi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really should say Naomi just to piss you off but it is Charlotte.

Charlotte vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge vs. CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Why do you care so much about pissing me off? :shrug

Charlotte Flair vs Taya Valkyrie

EDIT

Edge vs Christian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Diesel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> Why do you care so much about pissing me off? :shrug
> 
> Charlotte Flair vs Taya Valkyrie
> 
> ...


Because you hate Asuka and Wyatt. 

Triple H vs Booker T


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because you hate Asuka and Wyatt.
> 
> Triple H vs Booker T


I don't hate Asuka. In fact, I like her. Don't know where that's coming from.

Triple H vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nah, I'm the one who likes Bray and dislikes Asuka.

Triple H vs. John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs Randy Savage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Triple H vs. Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rob Van Dam vs. Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rob Van Dam vs Christian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rob Van Dam vs. Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Abyss (sorry, D-Bry)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Andrade (sorry, Kane)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs Goldberg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Mick Foley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Jerry Lawler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Luke Harper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Too late


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Lex Luger


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs Steve Austin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Savio Vega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Doink the Clown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Shelton Benjamin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Yokozuna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs AJ Styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Raven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Randy Orton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Sabu


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Batista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Gangrel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs The Miz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Cody Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Hiroshi Tanahashi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. John Morrison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs William Regal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Jon Moxley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Adam Cole


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels (sorry, Taker) vs. Johnny Gargano


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Kofi Kingston


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler vs MVP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

post #8068 - post #8121, what a streak for HBK!

Dolph Ziggler vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Elias


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan vs Okada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Bret Hart


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

CM Punk vs Undertaker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sting vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Bray Wyatt vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hulk Hogan vs Scott Hall


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels (sorry, Bray) vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Vader


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Rick Rude


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Bob Backlund


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. The 1-2-3 Kid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Big Show


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. Tyler Breeze


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I feared this would happen :lmao

:hmmm

Owen Hart vs. Shawn Michaels or Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

We've got a stalemate. Break it, Phantom. :mark @Le Fantôme de l'Opéra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. Um, Asuka.






Fine. 

Owen Hart vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yay! Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How'd I ever miss this thread..... let's try:

Bret Hart vs. Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Lex Luger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lex vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart vs Kurt Angle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Batista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Doink the Clown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Jimmy Snuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lex won...

Also, I don't care.

Bret Hart vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Okay, let's try again.

Bret Hart vs. Lex Luger or Lex Luger vs. Bret Hart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bret vs. Charlotte Flair 

Fight to the death!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs Jake Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bret Hart vs. Mayu Iwatani 

Green rep for Mayu! :mark

EDIT:

You sneaky devil!

Jake Roberts vs. Papa Shango


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Dusty Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I brought up Jake Roberts for you roud

Jake Roberts vs Ted DiBiase


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Stone Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I figured. :anna

Jake the Snake vs. Koko B. Ware


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jake Roberts vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jake the Snake vs Jon Moxley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jon Moxley vs. Tyler Black


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jon Moxley vs. Jay Briscoe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mox vs. Manami Toyota

GO, COBRA! GO!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs. The Blue Meanie


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mox vs Terry Funk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mox vs CM Punk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Max Moon


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray vs. Kabuki Warriors :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bray vs Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bray vs. Just Kairi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Taichi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka vs Macho Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage vs The Rock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Randy Savage vs. Jushin Liger


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Mick Foley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Yokozuna


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Randy Savage vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Randy Savage vs. Owen Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Randy Savage vs. Ken Shamrock


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage vs Undertaker


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Booker T


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Randy Savage vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Randy Savage vs. Dusty Rhodes


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hulk Hogan vs The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs Sheamus


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Rock vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Balor


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bray Wyatt vs Sami Zayn


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

Bray Wyatt vs Brian Pillman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Triple H vs Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs Randy Orton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Randy Orton vs Booker T


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Booker T vs. Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:lauren

Rhea Ripley vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Cross


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Michelle McCool


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The second one vs. Rhea Ripley


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Melina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> The second one vs. Rhea Ripley


Trish Stratus vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Rosemary


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Paige vs Sonya Deville


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Victoria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victoria vs. Dude Love


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Victoria vs Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:lauren

Mick Foley vs Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mick Foley vs DDP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mick Foley vs Bray Wyatt

Keep in mind, before you say Mick Foley, Mick Foley said in an interview that Bray Wyatt is a better version of himself, so when you vote, you're calling Mick Foley a liar. I just want you to know that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mick Foley vs James Ellsworth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Mick Foleys word doesn't mean a fucking thing to you. :no:

Mick Foley vs Stone Cold


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nah just don't dig Wyatt that much.

Steve Austin vs CM Punk


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

plus Foley is the nicest guy in the biz. he prob wanted to help the moral of the poor jobber wyatt.

Punk vs Rollins


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

CM Punk vs. Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jobber Wyatt, lol. This coming from a fan of ECIII, Bobby Roode, Neville, Samoa Joe, Finn Balor, Cien Almas, Austin Aries, etc. You've got a lot of room to make fun of Wyatt for being a "jobber" with some of your favourites, buddy.

CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

whats that smell? oh butthurt.

Punk vs RVD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why would I be butthurt? Bray Wyatt is more successful by far than every single person I just listed. I'm laughing at you.

Punk vs Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs The Miz


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

and bayley is more successful than asuka lol. who cares.

Cena vs MVP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I care, because if you're gonna insult me because one of my favourites is a "jobber", I'm gonna do it back.

MVP vs Barrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wade Barrett vs Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett vs Miz


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

show me the insult. if you take a snide at a wrestler as a personal insult you have problems.

Barrett vs Swagger.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's no reason for you to mention the fact that he's a "jobber" (which he isn't, he's the most protected guy on the show right now outside of Brock) other than to get under my skin. That's the insult. You're only bringing it up because I'm a fan of his. If I wasn't a fan of his, you wouldn't have said anything.

Barrett vs Orton


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

thats not what insult is. I only bring it up because the name was there. you are just too emotional. Asuka is a whore. will you take this as a personal insult too?

RKO vs Owen Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Edge


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Goldberg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edge vs MJF


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Christian


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian vs Jon Moxley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian vs Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian vs Kane


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Christian vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Christian vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian vs Bobby Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christian vs Drake Maverick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where am I?

The second one vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Drake Maverick

Drake Maverick vs Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Second One vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Scotty 2 Hotty

Scotty 2 Hotty vs Flyin' Brian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#2 vs. :asuka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Brian Pillman vs arn Anderson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arn Anderson vs Barry Windham


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Arn Anderson vs Tatsumi Fujinami vs Larry Zbyszko


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Larry Zbyszko vs Ric Flair


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Junkyard Dog


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Ric Flair vs Randy Savage


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage vs Steve Austin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Steve Austin vs CM Punk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Goldberg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Evolution


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Evolution vs The Shield


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Shield vs the nWo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. The Ministry of Darkness


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Shield vs The Blue Bloods


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Shield vs. The Brood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Brood vs. Kabuki Warriors


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Brood vs Edge and Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Brood vs. Thunder Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Brood vs The Miztourage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Brood vs. The Wyatt Family


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wyatt Family vs Power and Glory


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wyatt Family vs. The Ministry of Darkness


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Ministry of Darkness vs Graveyard Dogs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ministry of Darkness vs Hulk Hogan and Edge


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ministry vs. Triple Tails


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple Tails solely due to that gorgeous, charismatic, badass gem of a human being on the right of that image.

Triple Tails vs The Brain Busters


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Triple Tails vs. The Wild Samoans


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Wild Samoans 
vs
The Blade Runners


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Second One vs. Candy Floss! :woo


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Candy Floss vs Arisa Hoshiki


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Arisa Hoshiki vs. Killer Kelly


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Arisa Hoshiki vs Jungle Kyona


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That was such a great white belt title match. 

Arisa Hoshiki vs. Toni Storm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Candice LeRae


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Toni Storm vs Mandy Rose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toni Storm vs Sonya Deville


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Toni Time vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Toni Storm vs Killer Kross


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Toni Storm vs. Su Yung


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toni Storm vs Ember Moon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Toni Storm vs. Xia Li


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yay, a Toni streak! :mark

Toni Storm vs. AJ Lee


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toni Storm vs Bayley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Toni Storm vs. Dakota Kai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Mabel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toni Storm vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Toni Storm vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Toni Storm vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn!

Toni Storm vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. Riho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs Kylie Rae


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bull Nakano vs Naomi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull vs. Dump Matsumoto


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bull Nakano vs Sakura Hirota


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bull Nakano vs Yumiko Hotta


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. Meiko Satomura


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bull Nakano vs Mariko Yoshida


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bull Nakano vs Akira Hokuto










aka the two best ever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, this thread can just end now. Perfection.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Lita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte vs Jeff Cobb


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Michelle McCool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte vs. Candy Floss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Emma


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Charlotte Flair vs Mickie James


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Mandy Rose


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Stacy Keibler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Bella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Allie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss

Alexa Bliss vs Christian


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Young Bucks


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Ivory


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Killer Kross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killer Kross vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer Kross vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taya Valkyrie vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Taya Valkyrie vs Tessa Blanchard


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tessa Blanchard vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tessa Blanchard vs. Rhea Ripley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:bunk

Tessa Blanchard vs Ruby Riott


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs MJF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tessa vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs Drake Maverick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drake Maverick vs. Gangrel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drake Maverick vs R-Truth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drake Maverick vs. Doink the Clown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drake Maverick vs Heath Slater


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Heath Slater vs. aige


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Paige vs Lacey Evans


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lacey Evans vs Stacey Kiebler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lacey Evans vs Ember Moon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lacey Evans vs Mandy Rose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mandy Rose vs Natalya


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mandy Rose vs Velvet Sky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mandy Rose vs Summer Rae


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mandy Rose vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mandy Rose vs Sonya Deville


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya Deville vs Ruby Riott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Daffney


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ruby Riott vs Allie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby Riott vs Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruby Riott vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs. Takako Inoue


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Darn it. I missed out on Paige and Taya Valkyrie.

Oh well.

Ruby Riott vs Eve Torres


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Eve Torres vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shayna Baszler vs Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bayley vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Hayabusa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Victoria


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Melina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair vs Bayley


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Charlotte Flair

Charlotte Flair vs Alundra Blayze


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Charlotte Flair vs Candice Lerae


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte Flair vs Angelina Love and Velvet Sky


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte Flair


Charlotte Flair vs Bianca Belair


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Bianca Belair vs Cesaro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cesaro vs Chyna


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cesaro vs Buddy Murphy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel

Daniel Bryan vs Manami Toyota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Jon Moxley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Raven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bray Wyatt vs. WALTER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Sting


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bray Wyatt vs Mankind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Doink the Clown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt vs Triple H


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Triple H vs Batista


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Batista vs Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista vs Kurt Angle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs RVD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RVD vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Andre the Giant vs King Booker


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:andre vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Andre the Giant vs Rusev


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Andre
vs
Lex Lugar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Andre the Giant vs The Undertaker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Undertaker vs Chris Jericho


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs Tito Santana


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Undertaker vs Jake Roberts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake the Snake vs. Crush of Demolition


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jake Roberts vs Team Madness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake the Snake vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jake Roberts vs Bully Ray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jake the Snake vs. Riho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Jake the Snake vs. Riho


I want to say Riho so bad but it's Jake the Snake.

Jake the Snake vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Kenta Kobashi


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Eddie Guerrero 

Eddie Guerrero vs Jushin 'Thunder' Liger


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero vs MJF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People are not gonna like me for this. MJF.

MJF vs Chris "A little bit of the bubbly" Jericho


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubbly vs. :asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. :naito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My tag-teammate!!! :mark :swanson :asuka

:asuka vs. :shida


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. The Yeti


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka: Sorceress Supreme vs. Maki Itoh


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. Mick Foley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. :andre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Take me now, Death.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Andre vs Haku


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

vs.

Haystacks Calhoun


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun vs Happy Humphrey.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Haystacks Calhoun vs Samoa Joe


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Haystacks Calhoun vs Jazz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Haystacks Calhoun vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Take me now, Death.


Disappointing.

Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chria Jericho vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho vs Becky Lynch #scared


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cody vs Kenny Omega


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cody 

Cody vs Ted Dibiase Jr


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Cody vs Goldust


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cody vs Shawn Spears


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cody 

Cody vs The Miz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz vs Jay White


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Cody is actually worse than most of those he went over on this page. You people. :sansa 

The Miz vs Christian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Disappointing.
> 
> Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton


Hey, I've voted :asuka over :andre before. I guess I was just feeling nostalgic.

:miz vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe vs. Blue Demon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roddy Piper vs The Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roddy Piper vs Bad News Barrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wade Barrett vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:bunk

Cody vs. :kairi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cody vs Rusev


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Cody versus Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Chris Jericho vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Bully Ray


----------



## Tigrotto (Aug 26, 2019)

Chris Jericho

Jericho Vs Hangman Page


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Johnny Mundo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Scott Steiner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubbly vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

ef right now:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All eyes on ef...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte vs. :asuka


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

charlotte

charlotte vs tessa blanchard


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Tessa Blanchard vs Tenille Dashwood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tessa Blanchard

Tessa Blanchard vs Molly Holly


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Tessa Blanchard vs Mike Kanellis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs Ivelisse


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tessa Blanchard vs Sonya Deville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs Willie Mack


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tess vs. Jay Lethal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tessa Blanchard vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs Trish Stratus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tessa Blanchard vs Hikaru Shida


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs Sami Callihan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tessa Blanchard vs Gail Kim


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one on the left vs. Mariko Yoshida


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tessa Blanchard vs Lacey Evans


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tessa Blanchard vs Paige


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tessa Blanchard vs Io Shirai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Io Shirai vs. Su Yung


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Io Shirai vs Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Velveteen Dream


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Velveteen Dream vs Adam Cole


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Velveteen Dream vs The Rock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs The Miz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock vs. Mayu "The GOAT" Iwatani


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs Sheamus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Rock vs. Mr. Perfect


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Kenny Shamrock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Rock vs Eli Drake


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Rock

The Rock vs Billy Gunn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rock vs Randy Savage


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Randy Savage vs. Scott Steiner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Savage vs Yokozuna


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ric Flair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Macho GOAT" Randy Savage vs. "Adorable" Adrian Adonis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Prop Comic" Randy Savage vs. Koko B. Ware


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Randy Savage

Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Ricky Steamboat
Ricky Steamboat v. Jay White


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> *People are not gonna like me for this. MJF.*
> 
> MJF vs Chris "A little bit of the bubbly" Jericho


Yeah you are right about that. Like wtf. MJF is a dweed compared to Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A "dweed"? :aries2:austin3:cornette

MJF at 23 is already a better promo and more entertaining than Eddie Guerrero ever was. Sorry. Facts are facts. :shrug

Ricky Steamboat vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're all dweeds.

Ricky Steamboat vs. :asuka


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> A "dweed"? :aries2:austin3:cornette
> 
> *MJF at 23 is already a better promo and more entertaining than Eddie Guerrero ever was. Sorry. Facts are facts.* :shrug
> 
> Ricky Steamboat vs Kurt Angle


Those arent facts, those are opinions. This what I mean when I say MJF is overrated. He will be lucky if accomplishes 5% of what Eddie Guerrero accomplished in his career. Eddie Guerrero is infinitely more entertaining then MJF will ever dream to be. He's trash and he stole Alberto Del Rios haircut and scarf look completely.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyway back on topic.

Steamboat vs Honky Tonk Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honky Tonk vs. Riho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Honky Tonk vs. Riho


Riho all DAAAAAY 

Riho vs Zelina Vega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Zelina Vega vs AJ Lee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren

Zelina vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Zelina Vega vs AJ Lee


This hurt me bro.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Zelina Vega vs Paige



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This hurt me bro.


Sorry. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop hurting us. :sadbecky

Paige vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

aige

Paige vs Natalya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:bunk

Paige vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Bull Nakano v. Tam Nakano

ps. Tam's current attire is the best.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My work here is done.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bull Nakano vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Those arent facts, those are opinions. This what I mean when I say MJF is overrated. He will be lucky if accomplishes 5% of what Eddie Guerrero accomplished in his career. Eddie Guerrero is infinitely more entertaining then MJF will ever dream to be. He's trash and he stole Alberto Del Rios haircut and scarf look completely.


It's also your opinion that he's overrated, and if 1 million people think something and only 1 person thinks the opposite, the 1 person is wrong. I hate to break that to you.

Eddie Guerrero won 1 world championship in his entire career. Eddie Guerrero isn't actually very accomplished in pro wrestling, it's not like he's John Cena or Triple H. Accomplishing 5% of 1 world title isn't going to be very difficult for a guy who's 23 years old.  The AEW title itself is 5% of the WWE title. All he's got to do is win that once.....shouldn't be very hard, given he's one of their most over acts.

Del Rio didn't invent wearing a scarf. WTF. :rock5 That's a rich stereotype. Even if he did, who fucking cares? Ric Flair stole everything from Buddy Rogers. It doesn't matter as long as you can make it work, which he does. 

Anyway.....

Bull Nakano, but only because Charlotte ruined Asukas career. Otherwise it would be Charlotte.

Bull Nakano vs Asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nakano. Asuka can't measure up to the past greats. 

Bull vs Dump Matsumoto


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Nakano vs. Shinya Hashimoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bull vs. Satoru Sayama/Tiger Mask


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Satoru Sayama/Tiger Mask vs The Great Sasuke


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tiger Mask I vs. Yuji Nagata


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tiger Mask vs Shingo Takagi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tiger Mask I vs. Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> It's also your opinion that he's overrated, and *if 1 million people think something and only 1 person thinks the opposite, the 1 person is wrong.* I hate to break that to you.
> 
> Eddie Guerrero won 1 world championship in his entire career. Eddie Guerrero isn't actually very accomplished in pro wrestling, it's not like he's John Cena or Triple H. Accomplishing 5% of 1 world title isn't going to be very difficult for a guy who's 23 years old.  The AEW title itself is 5% of the WWE title. All he's got to do is win that once.....shouldn't be very hard, given he's one of their most over acts.
> 
> ...


That's not a logical argument. There have been many cases throughout history where the majority have been wrong about something. Just because a lot of people agree on something does not make it automatically true. But I digress. Let's move on and stay on topic.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BC said:


> Tiger Mask I vs. Katsuyori Shibata


Shibata vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can think of specifically one case where the majority is wrong, but even then, the minority is still more than 1 or 2 people. Everyone rightfully believes MJF is amazing because he is.

Shibata vs GOAT Asuka


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You chose Zelina over Riho. Unforgivable. Asuka is going down lol

Shibata vs. Shawn Spears


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even fucking know who Riho is. I just wanted to move the game along. You're gonna pick Shibata solely based on a grudge? :trips10

Well, I know I'm never voting for Riho now, no matter who she's against.

Shibata vs Chris Jericho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That wasn't him! Asuka suffered for no reason!

Shibata vs. :asuka

It was EF, Tyrion! You are without culpability!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It wasn't? :no:

Shibata over Jericho? You must've had a little bit of the bubbly.....

ASUKA vs Brian Cage


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Nah it was unbiased I truly think Shibata is better then Asuka. lol He's more fun to watch. Unfortunate about his injury. Ok I forgive you. You don't know who Riho is that explains it lmao.

Shibata vs Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AHA! It was emerald fire who voted for Zelina over Riho. You confused ME with a fucking Charlotte and Becky fan? Christian to Christian, I'm hurt, man.

Fair enough I guess.....unconscionable as it is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just wanted Asuka! Y2J is to this thread what Joker is to the fictional character thread!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You could've had Asuka! It's ME, remember?!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> AHA! It was emerald fire who voted for Zelina over Riho. You confused ME with a fucking Charlotte and Becky fan?* Christian to Christian, I'm hurt, man.*
> 
> Fair enough I guess.....unconscionable as it is.


It's all love. :x

To be fair Askua is really close to Shibata. They very similar. I have a soft spot for Shibata he got me into New Japan.

Shibata vs Ishii


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyway, we were still on Asuka vs Brian Cage, so let's return to that.

I don't know why Brian Cage, it was just a random name.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh my bad :O

Asuka vs Johnny Mundo


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Asuka vs Minoru Suzuki (would love to see that, lel)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Masked One said:


> Asuka vs Minoru Suzuki (would love to see that, lel)


Minoru Suzuki vs Kushida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof.

Asuka vs. Kairi Sane

Damn.

Suzuki vs. Sane, who must avenge the defeat of her fallen partner.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka vs Mayu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Masked One said:


> Asuka vs Minoru Suzuki (would love to see that, lel)







She booked this, for the record. To gain respect. What a badass. 

Here's a longer version. At the end of the video.















Kairi vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not here to make friends!

Kairi vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> She booked this, for the record. To gain respect. What a badass.
> 
> Here's a longer version. At the end of the video.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Look brutal! Nice match-up by the way.


Kairi Sane vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Kevin Owens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. I thought you were joking. My mistake.










Kairi Sane vs. DASH Chisako

EDIT:

I'm leaving, so...

KO vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Act Yasukawa v. Jungle Kyona


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

EDIT: I think you skipped Kratos. Would've said Samoe Joe.

Jungle Kyona vs Jungle Boy


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

oh wow i was on the wrong page completely my bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs. Jungle Kyona

Phantom out!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Joey Samoey vs Rude Boy Robert


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Killer Kross


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Samoa Joe v. Tama Tonga


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samoa Joe vs Umaga


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Samoa Joe vs. Rick Rude


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs King Booker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Joe (I assume he's winning based on his interaction with Gable this week, sadly) vs Triple H


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Triple H vs Goldberg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Triple H vs The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Daniel Bryan

Daniel Bryan vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista vs Randy Orton


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Batista 

Batista vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Batista vs Mankind


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batista vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Batista vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Batista vs Damien Sandow


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Batista v. Tessa Blanchard


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Batista vs Umaga


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Batista vs Bad News Barrett


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wade Barrett vs Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad News Barrett vs Bully Ray


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Barrett vs Sheamus


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wade Barrett vs The New Day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wade Barrett vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bad News Barrett

Bad News Barrett vs Adrian Neville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wade Barrett vs The IIconics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wade Barrett vs Mark Henry


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Quite a streak. 

Wade Barrett vs The Miz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad News Barrett handing out tons of bad news.

Barrett vs Eli Drake


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wade Barrett vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wade Barrett vs Heath Slater


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wade Barrett vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cesaro vs Beer Money


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cesaro 

Cesaro vs Sheamus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sheamus vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sheamus vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Sheamus v. Pentagón Jr.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Pentagon Jr. vs Fenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pentagón Jr. vs. The Great Muta


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Great Muta

The Great Muta vs Tom Magee


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Great Muta vs. Arisa Nakajima


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because it will never happen again...

Arisa Nakajima vs. Tsukasa Fujimoto


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Arisa Nakajima vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Arisa Nakajima vs Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's not like Cher, D.

Mayu Iwatani vs. Risa Sera


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Dynamite Kansai


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mayu vs Candice LeRae


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Sareee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu vs. Arisa Nakajima


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Akira Hokuto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mayu vs Bayley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mayu vs Samoa Joe


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Samoa Joe

Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Jericho vs CM Punk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Ali


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jon Moxley vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No bubbly for you!

Jon Moxley vs Cody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mox vs. Okada

Winner gets fed to Asuka.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rainmaker all day.

Okada vs. Riho

(boi if you don't pick the GOAT)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mox vs.....I want to say Asuka because of your comment but I see who's lurking and I'm afraid, so Miz.

EDIT - Okada vs Asuka, what the hell.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mox vs Jay White


Edit (I figured you would not pick the GOAT its ok shes the GOAT in my heart lol)
Okada vs Nyla Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nyla vs. Riho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Riho vs Rosemary


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You gotta be joking it's not even close. Riho runs circles around her.

Riho vs Alexa Bliss
(prays to God you pick Riho)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Carmella


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That's it I'm gone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Repugnant! 

:rude

Alexa vs. Candy Floss :mark

I'll be back with Candy Floss nonsense.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry I don't watch UK wrestling I don't know Candyfloss well.

Alexa Bliss vs Sonya Deville


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs. Momo Watanabe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My mood:










Momo vs. AZM


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Momo Watanabe vs. Dakota Kai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Momo vs. Konami


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Momo vs. Konami


Momo vs Riho
(Praying intensifies)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why the hell do I even bother...

I probably would've picked Riho because I know who she is but you picked Okada over Asuka, so Momo, whoever that is vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe vs. Candy Floss


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Why the hell do I even bother...
> 
> I probably would've picked Riho because I know who she is but you picked Okada over Asuka, so Momo, whoever that is vs Samoa Joe


I'M SORRY. I LOVE ASUKA BUT LIKE... IT'S OKADA. He has more accomplishments and he is like one of the biggest draws in Japan multiple time World Champion. I love Asuka trust me.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, Momo got a mini-streak. That's a victory.

Samoa Joe vs. MJF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You love her and yet you always vote against her.

Actually, Okada doesn't have more accomplishments than her. Asuka has won a world title. Okada hasn't. As far as "drawing", she has a far bigger reach than he does. Maybe if he comes to WWE and gets misused like her, then he can outdraw her.

As far as "I love Asuka, but.....it's Okada". Like.....and? She has FAR more charisma than he does. He's boring.

Samoa Joe, but MJF is the best new talent in the business. Hopefully one day he's important enough to get ruined by Vince.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe vs. MOMO!!!

Fight, my children!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe vs Jericho, the master of THE BUBBLEIGH

Can't believe I forgot to list one of my own after that post. This is what happens when I get distracted and have to defend Asuka. The world is out to get her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That wasn't very exciting.

Joe vs. Undertaker


I think I should go soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Later.

Joe vs Miz


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> You love her and yet you always vote against her.
> 
> Actually, Okada doesn't have more accomplishments than her. Asuka has won a world title. Okada hasn't. As far as "drawing", she has a far bigger reach than he does. Maybe if he comes to WWE and gets misused like her, then he can outdraw her.
> 
> ...


Are we talking about the same Okada? Rainmaker? 5 time IWGP World Champion. I do love Asuka. Not as much as you do apparently. I will pick her over most people in WWE. Okada is one of favorites of all time though. And yeah sure you can say Asuka has more of a global following considering she has more exposure in the states. In Japan though Okada is a big deal.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Joe vs Cesaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Are we talking about the same Okada? Rainmaker? 5 time IWGP World Champion. I do love Asuka. Not as much as you do apparently. I will pick her over most people in WWE. Okada is one of favorites of all time though. And yeah sure you can say Asuka has more of a global following considering she has more exposure in the states. In Japan though Okada is a big deal.


The IWGP title is not a world championship. The Universal Championship and WWE Championship are world championships and that's IT. If you are not the #1 promotion, you do NOT have the world title. Does the NCAA have the world title of basketball? No, the NBA does.

No, you definitely don't love Asuka as much as I do. I view Asuka as having the same level of charisma as Austin and Rock. I find her endlessly fascinating.

Joe vs The Fiend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Soon." 

The one on the left vs. :asuka

Pit her against Candy Floss, Kratos! Easy win! :mark


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I loved Asuka more when she wasn't in WWE. She was kicking the living shit out of people and mauling girls. She was legit scary. The WWE Asuka is far less violent. 

Asuka vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She may be less scary but I find her time in WWE has accentuated her personality to the fullest. I don't view her work in Japan as being as colorful, as expressive or as interesting. She had some of the same weird quirks but it felt like watching The Beatles in 1957.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> "Soon."
> 
> The one on the left vs. :asuka
> 
> Pit her against Candy Floss, Kratos! Easy win! :mark




Fine, do it. Asuka vs Candy Floss. You're setting me up for a loss, I know you are. And when it happens, I blame you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Carmella

What did I say?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Xavier Woods, who has not yet plugged Asuka's Youtube channel because he's scared of competition. :armfold


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Easy Asuka

Asuka vs KENTA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:fact

:asuka vs. Lioness Asuka

I'll leave you with a quote from a friend:

"Later."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww, the friend was me.  I'm touched, lol.

Asuka vs Matt Riddle


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Awww, the friend was me.  I'm touched, lol.
> 
> Asuka vs Matt Riddle


Ewww Asuka all day.

Asuka vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. Jay White


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

ASUKA vs MOOSE

(Changed my mind.)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Moose vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dolph Ziggler vs MJF


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Drew Mcintyre vs Wade Barrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Typical

Drew Mcintyre vs Rusev


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Okada


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian vs Foley


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Edit
Christian vs PAC


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian vs The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Christian vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Christian vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs Becky Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Paige


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I got nothing done today.

Becky vs. Candy Floss


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Becky vs Asuka time


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Becky Lynch vs Bayley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Becky Lynch vs Randy Savage

EDIT - AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Always at the worst times.

Becky is so worthless...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I ain't getting a Candy Floss win, am I?

HOW AM I THIS SLOW?!

Randy Savage vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

As the owner of a Rosemary shirt, that's nutty to me.










Rosemary vs. Aja Kong


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Aja Kong vs. Maki Itoh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maki Itoh (This feels wrong...) vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hana Kimura vs. Shoko Nakajima


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hana vs. Chris Jericho

Goodbye for real, folks!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris Jericho

Chris Jericho vs Taz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Jericho vs Roddy Piper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs John Cena


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hulk Hogan vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hulk Hogan vs Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sting vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Braun Strowman vs Darby Allen


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Braun Strowman vs 'Hall of Pain' Mark Henry


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Mark is a way better mic worker, but I'll pick Braun, I just prefer him tbh. 

Braun Strowman vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Braun Strowman vs Cedric Alexander


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cedric Alexander vs Chad Gable


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chad Gable vs Scott Steiner


----------



## MarshmallowMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Kratosx23 said:


> The IWGP title is not a world championship. The Universal Championship and WWE Championship are world championships and that's IT. If you are not the #1 promotion, you do NOT have the world title. Does the NCAA have the world title of basketball? No, the NBA does.


The Olympics does actually, because the NBA only consists of America and Canada.

Scott Steiner vs Randy Savage


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Scott Steiner vs Asuka time


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scott Steiner vs Wade Barrett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wade Barrett vs Toni Storm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Toni Storm vs Rhea Ripley


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs. BIG KAIJU SHOKO NAKAJIMA


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rhea Ripley vs Bully Ray


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs Lacey Evans


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs Ember Moon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rhea Ripley vs Rusev


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rhea Ripley vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Torrie Wilson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Mandy Rose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Stacy Kiebler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Willie Mack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Mickie James


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Young Bucks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Trish Stratus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Cherry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Jay White


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa Bliss vs Bayley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Ricochet


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ricochet vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane vs The Big Show

Edit: damn it.


Jeff Hardy vs The Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Allen Jones Styles vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kenny Omega vs Cesaro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs Jon Moxley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jon Moxley vs Edge


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jon Moxley vs. Pete Dunne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mox vs. Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio vs. Crusher Hogan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rey Mysterio vs. Max Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This will be my greatest contribution to this thread:

Mysterio











vs.

Arachnaman


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Arachnaman (awwwwwwwwww). 

Arachnaman vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cody Rhodes vs Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs Robert Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Robert Roode vs James Storm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Robert Roode vs EC3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

EC3 vs Mickie James


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

EC3 vs Neville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

EC3 vs R-Truth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

R-Truth vs The Miz


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Miz vs Ricochet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Miz vs. Wendi Richter


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Wendi vs Asuka time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka time vs. Shida Madness


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka time vs Al Snow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka time vs. The Yeti


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Asuka vs Undertaker


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka time eats zombies for breakfast vs Marko Stunt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aauka vs. Candy Floss


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Aauka :hmmm

Asuka vs Mayu


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Utami Hayashishita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aauka vs. Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Vince & Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Asuka v. Kenny Omega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs WALTER


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. Dragon Lee


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

finally a proper Asuka time 

Asuka vs Tazz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin, Manami Toyota, Akira Hokuto, "Macho Man" Randy Savage, Chris Jericho, Bull Nakano, and The Rock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, Chris Jericho, Manami Toyota, Akira Hokuto, "Macho Man" Randy Savage, Bull Nakano

Vs

Hulk Hogan, John Cena, Ric Flair, Sting, Batista, Triple H


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, damn.

Team #1 vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mayu vs Kairi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Hojo vs. Act Yasukawa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi vs Asuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka vs Samoa Joe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Asuka vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Asuka vs Chris Jericho


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Chris Jericho vs Curt Hennig


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Curt Hennig

Curt Hennig vs The Red Rooster


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Curt Hennig vs "The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Curt Hennig vs Bret Hart


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bret Hart vs The Undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Undertaker vs Mick Foley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mick Foley vs. Penny Banner


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Akeem The African Dream


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mick Foley vs The Honky Tonk Man


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Mick Foley

Mick Foley vs Sting


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sting vs Christian


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sting vs. Minoru Suzuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzuki vs. The Wrestler Supreme :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Wrestler Supreme :asuka vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone, say mean things about ef.

Mysterio - Mystic Genius vs. Blue Demon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio vs Big Show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't actually do that.

Mysterio vs. Andre the Giant


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rey Mysterio vs Luke Harper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross! 

Luke Harper vs. Rosemary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rosemary vs. Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you a bot?

Rosemary vs. Allie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosemary vs Mayu Iwatani

Choose wisely


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC said:


> Sting vs. Minoru Suzuki


BY THE VISHANTI, I SUMMON THEE!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Mia Yim


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BC said:


> Mayu Iwatani vs. Mia Yim


Mayu Iwatani vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Riho


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mayu vs Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BC said:


> Mayu Iwatani vs. Riho


Dang I was too late... but you know I was going to pick RIHO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Mayu vs Hikaru Shida


Shida vs KUSHIDA


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BC said:


> Mayu Iwatani vs. Riho


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...

Shida?










Hikaru "The GOAT" Shida vs. Kairi "The GOAT" Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Repo Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Dick Beyer


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Mayu Iwatani


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Kris Wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Bea Priestley


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Takumi Iroha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. A fire hydrant with the mask of Tiger Mask


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. P-Chan












Spoiler


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Riho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You forgot something...

Kairi Sane vs. AZM


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs. Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Ember Moon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ember Moon vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ronda Rousey vs Lashley


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lashley 

Lashley vs Brian Cage


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brian Cage vs Sami Callihan


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Brian Cage

Brian Cage vs WALTER


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WALTER vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WALTER vs. Kane



emerald-fire said:


> Ember Moon vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. The Fiend

MONSTER MASH!!! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane vs RVD


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kane vs Roman Reigns


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

KANE

KANE vs Lord Humongous


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Raven


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane vs Willie Mack


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

KANE

KANE vs Lita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kane vs Trish Stratus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Sonya Deville


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Candice Michelle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Mayu Iwatani and her best friend, Becky Lynch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani and her sidekick vs. Alicia Fox


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky and Mayu vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bat-Mayu and Becky the Girl Wonder vs. The Zodiac


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mayecky vs. Abyss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Holmes and her associate, Dr. Becky Watson vs. Braun the Leprechaun (not Braun Strowman)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> Braun the Leprechaun (not Braun Strowman)


:vince7 But that's a 5 ft vanilla midget PAL, I want my 7 ft Braun GODDAMN!

Mayecky vs. LayCool


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

??? Who is Mayecky ???

Laycool vs Yuka Sakazaki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mayu and Becky GODDAMN PAL :vince7

LayCool vs. The IIconics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're both horrendous but I'm going to pick Laycool for one reason and one reason only and that's just on the off chance Mordy shows up and tries to turn this into an IIconics thread, otherwise I would pick The IIconics.

Laycool vs vs THE FIEND 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YES THE FIEND! THANK YOU WYATT! OOPS, I MEANT GO ON A DIET, SORRY VINCE!

THE FIEND vs. Mankind


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fiend. :mark:

Mick Foley once referred to Bray Wyatt as a better version of himself, so even he knows.

The Fiend vs Seth Rollins :heston


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE FIEND vs. Roman Reigns :maury


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fiend vs Jon Moxley, the only good Shield member


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE FIEND vs. Kevin Owens (sorry, Mox)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Papa ShanGOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fiend vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE FIEND vs. Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fiend vs MJF


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE FIEND vs. Damien Sandow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Damien Sandow vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GODDAMN, PAL

Sami Zayn vs. Buddy Murphy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't be mad at that one. Mizdow would be one thing, but peak Sandow was special as hell. He should've been a world champion 10 times over.

Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. Chad Gable


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Bryan vs Andrade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren

Daniel Bryan vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Andrade "Cien" Almas vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs :asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan vs. AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drew McIntyre vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.

The one on the left vs. :asuka


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre vs Luke Harper


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:asuka vs. Hugh Morris

DAMMIT EF

Luke Harper vs. Rhyno


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Luke Harpre vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolph Ziggler vs Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, of all the fucking people.

Edge vs The Vintner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Edge vs. Kagetsu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What a mess :lmao

It's always a frenemy storyline in this thread because of the Bray Wyatt/Asuka situation.

Edge vs. Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian vs Lacey Evans

Don't.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lacey Evans vs. :asuka

COME ON, NOW!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why did I do that...

:asuka vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's okay, son. It put us back on the right track. :swanson

:asuka vs. Peyton Royce :reneelel

Nobody tell Mordy!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka vs Andre The Giant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would have voted for Asuka over Christian too. So would everyone except Emerald Fire. You didn't have to vote Lacey Evans over one of my all time favourites. 

Asuka vs Xia Li


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EF is lurking. We must be careful.

:asuka vs. Lana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs Pete Dunne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Andre is out. We are even.

WE MUST SUFFER FOR THE EMPRESS!

:asuka vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka vs. Randy Orton

I'm scared...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy Orton vs AJ Styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge vs. Samoa Joe

Theory: Emmanuelle, Emerald, Phantom & Tyrion = Becky, Charlotte, Bayley & Sasha

Why? Random alliances, random feuds. Emmanuelle likes Bray Wyatt but dislikes Asuka. Emerald dislikes Bray Wyatt, so Emmanuelle got pissed when Emerald chose Damien Sandow over Bray Wyatt, though Damien Sandow is cool. Both Emmanuelle and Emerald like Shawn Michaels and Becky Lynch, that's fantastic. Emmanuelle also likes Daniel Bryan and probably so does Emerald, but Emerald chose AJ Styles over Daniel Bryan, which pissed off Emmanuelle again. Phantom and Tyrion are always like Asuka this, Asuka that, Asuka here, Asuka there, meh. But both Emmanuelle and Tyrion like Bray Wyatt, so occasional alliances occurs. Emmanuelle likes Becky Lynch and Phantom sometimes mentions Becks as a "best friend" to some of those Japanese girls Emmanuelle has no idea about.

So yeah, this is Becky, Charlotte, Bayley & Sasha all the way.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm shocked! Shocked! I'm as shocked as Claude Rains was in "Casablanca!"

Orton vs. Moxley


That was for you, ef.

Words.

Edge vs. :miz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So i guess I must be Alexa Bliss then @Emmanuelle; yeah? Thought so.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hell yeah, Blissed is... shockingly... Alexa Bliss! :cool2

Seth Rollins vs. Jon Moxley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want to be Mayu...

Can I be Mayu?

Mox vs. Nailz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

Phantom's cheating again.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jon Moxley vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jon Moxley vs. Hana Kimura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC is Hana.

Hana vs. Mayu Iwatani


:sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mayu. Never seen Hana work but her character is cringeworthy as hell.

Mayu vs MJF :armfold

Now I'm mad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm going to go now...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> I'm going to go now...


You need a new vessel.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MJF vs Eli Drake


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

MJF 

MJF vs Kenny Omega


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Scott Steiner


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hard one because one is vastly better at making guys look good while the other has vast amounts of Charisma and Character development.

I'll say Chris Jericho by a pinch.

Chris Jericho vs Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs The Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Triple H


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Owen Hart


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Chris Jericho Vs. Mitsuharu Misawa


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Batista


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Batista

Batista vs JBL


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Batista vs. Kairi Sane

Can we get a birthday streak for Kairi :mark



Spoiler: To ef



DON'T YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane :hb vs. Chavo Guerrero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_This is your birthday song! It isn't very long!_










Kairi Sane :hb vs. Hazuki


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane :hb vs. Su Yung


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane :hb vs. Utami Hayashishita


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kairi Sane vs Asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka vs CM Punk

The answer should be obvious.

The answer should be obvious Kratos.

The...answer...should....be...obvious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed, it is.

:asuka vs. June Byers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nooooooooooooo!

Asuka vs Andre The Giant

The answer is ambiguous.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

asuka vs rob van dam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President :asuka vs. Megumi Kudo


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

aint even looking to the previous page to see who is president.

Kudo vs Jungle Kyona


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I... I put a :asuka next to "President." I wasn't subtle. 

But I am down for a Kudo run! :mark

Megumi Kudo vs. AZM


----------



## WWE6298 (Jun 12, 2019)

Mick foley

Mick Foley vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's not how this works, my friend.

And welcome back, Reece!

Megumi Kudo vs. AZM


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

I swear, this thread is hilarious.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> I... I put a :asuka next to "President." I wasn't subtle.
> 
> But I am down for a Kudo run! :mark
> 
> Megumi Kudo vs. AZM


lol my browser doesn't show some images unless I use an app. I didn't see that.

anyways,

Kudo vs Momo Watanabe


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Momo vs Lex Luger


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Momo Watanabe v. Maki Itoh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maki Itoh vs. Candy Floss


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Maki Itoh vs. Jungle Boy


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Maki Itoh v. Kyoko Kimura


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Maki Itoh vs Riho


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

maki itoh v. hana kimura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maki Itoh vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Yuzuki Aikawa


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Mayu Iwatani
vs
Kaire Sane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi Sane vs Sasha Banks


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sasha Banks vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bobby Lashley vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alexa Bliss vs Michelle McCool


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Abilene Maverick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## TheMooreSD (Oct 19, 2019)

Alexa Bliss.

Alexa Bliss vs. Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mandy Rose vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mandy Rose vs Lacey Evans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy Rose vs. Sonya Deville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mandy Rose vs Britt Baker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy Rose vs. Otis >


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mandy Rose vs Nikki Bella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy Rose vs. Sable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mandy :lauren vs. Bea Priestley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bea Priestley vs. Christina Von Eerie


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bea vs. Sara Del Rey


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bea Priestley

Bea Priestley vs Riho


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

riho

riho vs Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka vs. DASH Chisako


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuka vs. Paige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Somebody post a mist gif; I'm walkin' here!

Asuka vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuka vs. Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tommaso Ciampa vs Konnor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Triple H


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jon Moxley vs Seth Rollins


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jon Moxley

Jon Moxley vs Roman Reigns


----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT (Oct 29, 2019)

Moxley
Moxley vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jon Moxley 

Jon Moxley vs KENTA


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

KENTA vs. Stan Hansen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KENTA vs. *Bray Wyatt*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spooky Clown Man :mark vs. Kane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GODDAMN, PAL.

I'm gonna say Bray Wyatt since it's his night.

Bray Wyatt vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt, the only wrestler in history to survive a burial from both John Cena and The Undertaker.

GOAT :mark:

Bray Wyatt vs Mankind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bray Wyatt vs Sami Callihan


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bray Wyatt vs Braun Strowman


----------



## DirtiestPlayer (Apr 9, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Mr. Bob Backlund


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs Walter


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WALTER vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WALTER vs. Pentagón Jr.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pentagon Jr vs Keith Lee


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pentagón Jr. vs. Arisa Hoshiki

Green rep for Arisa!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arisa vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Your Mayu rep will be delivered as soon as possible.










Arisa Hoshiki vs. Bianca Belair


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Arisa vs Tam Nakano


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Arisa Hoshiki vs. Jungle Kyona


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Arisa Hoshiki vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freakin' Hikaru Shida vs. Freakin' Kairi Sane










Freakin'.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs Charlotte Flair

Wooooooooo!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Squash match.

Kairi Sane vs. Papa Shango


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Injured Kairi Sane vs Io Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

With one arm!

Kairi Sane vs. Repo Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kairi on a stretcher vs Peyton Royce


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton doesn't even last a minute!

Kairi Sane vs. "Adorable" Adrian Adonis


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kairi in the hospital vs Billie Kay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BEDPAN SMASH!!! 

Kairi the Indomitable vs. Norman the Lunatic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane vs. Dr. Britt Baker, D.M.D.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Good Kairi Sane vs. Evil Kairi Sane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wholesome Kairi Sane vs. Mayumi Ozaki


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Oz vs Hikari Fukuoka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayumi Ozaki vs. Nanae Takahashi


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Oz vs Ayako Hamada


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chigusa Nagayo


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Chiggy vs Arisa


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Betrayal!

Arisa Hoshiki vs. Kagetsu


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Arisa going down and you chose this. 

Kagetsu vs Alicia Fox lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kagetsu vs. :naito


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

tough but right choice

Naito vs Jay White


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:naito vs. Shinya Hashimoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shinya Hashimoto vs. The GOAT/Liger


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Liger vs. Okada


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jushin Liger vs. Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liger vs. THE FIRST ASUKA RUN OF THE NEW SITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Asuka vs. Kairi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka vs The Fiend Bray Wyatt


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

the fiend
vs
kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BOOOOO! And I LOVE The Fiend.

I took a risk, it failed. At least it was him and not somebody else.

The Fiend vs Kevin Owens


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Fiend vs Randy Hogan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Mil Máscaras


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mil Máscaras vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Mil Máscaras 
vs
Santino Marella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mil Máscaras vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hikaru Shida vs Orange Cassidy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh! I remember this thread.

Holy Shida vs. Chihiro Hashimoto


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shida vs Tajiri


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Shida vs. Shotzi Blackheart


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

President Shida vs. Big Ace Miyu Yamashita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Shida vs. Death Yama-san


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

President Shida vs. Death Hana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Holy Shida vs. Jungle Boy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

President Shida vs. Jungle Kyona


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shida vs Asuka

Boy talk about Joshi invasion.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka, the ruler of space and time vs. Atsushi Onita


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, Empress of the Multiverse vs. Arisa Hoshiki


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That match would be magic.

Asuka, The Empress Above All vs. Randy Savage


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Ted DiBiase


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Randy Savage vs Randy Orton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Randy Savage vs. Giant Baba


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

Randy Savage 
vs
Sting


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Randy Savage vs Kenny Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Harley Race


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Junkyard Dog


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Macho vs. Naomichi Marufuji


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Macho Man vs. Kyoko Inoue


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Macho Man vs Black Machismo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Macho Man vs Ric Flair


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Maxho man Randy Savage 

Randy savage v undertaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Macho man v Andre The Giant


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Macho Man vs Randy Orton


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Macho Man

Macho Man vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Aja Kong


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Macho Man vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Macho Man vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Shotzi Blackheart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mayu Iwatani vs Glacier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani vs. The Crush Gals


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Crush Gals vs. Best Friends


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Best Friends vs Two Dudes With 'tude


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels and Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus O'Shaunessy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheamus vs Goddess Alexa Bliss


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sheamus vs Undertaker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Undertaker vs MJF


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

MJF vs Nathan Jones


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MJF vs The Miz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Miz vs John Cena


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz vs Samoa Joe


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Angle vs Bret Hart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bret Hart vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pentagon Jr vs The Great Sasuke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pentagon Jr vs Karrion Kross


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Karrion Kross vs. Santos Escobar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Santos is better.

Santos Escobar vs Jordan Devlin.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Santos Escobar vs. Cameron Grimes

That "smark mark" below is having me on ignore


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jordon Devlin vs Shelton Benjamin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shelton Benjamin vs Elijah Burke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Elijah Burke vs MVP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MVP vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Anna Jay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Candice LeRae


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Cedric Alexander


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Dakota Kai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Mickie James


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Miro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Taynara Conti


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Lacey Evans


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Eddie Kingston


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Aleister Black


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Hangman Page


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Gangrel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Godfather


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Paul Burchill


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Rikishi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Sable


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Eve Torres


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Gail Kim


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Velvet Sky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Michelle McCool


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Ace Austin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Maryse


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Bella Twins


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs Peyton Royce


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Santana Garrett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Nick Aldis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Dexter Lumis


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Dexter Lumis vs The Fiend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Karrion Kross

/thread


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Fiend vs RVD


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Fiend vs Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Britt Baker vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Britt Baker D.M.D vs Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Brit vs X Pac


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. vs Alundra Blayze


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. vs Anna Jay


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Anna Jay vs Brie Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brie Bella vs Tiffany Stratton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alicia Fox vs. Mayu Iwatani


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mayu Iwatani vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Manami Toyota vs Megumi Kudo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

?

Kudo vs. Bryan Danielson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson

Danielson vs Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Flair (both Ric & Charlotte)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Reigns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Moxley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Rollins


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Savage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs goldberg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Easiest one 

Danielson vs. Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs AJ...Lee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Styles

See what you did there. And this has to be the easiest one actually


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lou Thesz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Edge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs booking


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Andre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Omega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bret Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Yokozuna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs The Road Warriors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Top 3 Wrestlers & The Face of The Company Johnny Gargano


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson but gargano made it tough;

Danielson vs a Survivor Series team.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Biggest Draw In History And It's Not Even Close Shawn Michaels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs The entire NWO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Miz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz  Danielson vs Scott Steiner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson even though Steiner had 141 2/3 chance of winning 

Danielson vs. Petey Williams


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson via Canadian Destroyer then vs Sting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S DANIELSON vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Sammy Guevara


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. The TAYbal Chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson comes on top then vs Mandy Rose.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Anna VaJay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragon chokes her out.  then Hayter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Kris Statlander 👽


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson probes her then goes on to Liv Morgan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. The Certified G Enzo Amore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs James Ellsworth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos A Super Hero Bryan Danielson vs. Nikki A.S.S.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Becky uh oh.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson & Becky  vs. Styles & Alexa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson goes singles vs Okada


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Orange Cassidy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Ospreay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Brie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bellas 3 -way


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. John Laryngitis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Regal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Kofi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Eww Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

EWW DAY SUCKS! 🎺
EWW DAY SUCKS! 🎺

Danielson vs. Keith "Shrekspeare" Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Kane 🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Team Hell No vs. The Shield


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hell NO!!! 🔥 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Impostor Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan Danielson vs. John Felix Anthony Cena

LOL, this guy has 3 and I only have 1

Talking about deeks, of course


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Paul London


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Bryan Danielson vs Kota Ibushi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Minoru Suzuki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Lashley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Apollo Crews


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Commander Azeez


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Akira Tozawa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Ma.çé


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. mån.sôör


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danueksn vs Rick Boogs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Shaky Nakamura


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Happy Corbin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Madcap Moss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Butch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sheamus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Asuka Hi Pyro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

ASEKA BERRIED!!! GET AWAY FROM MAH ASEKA!!!

Danielson vs. Kairi Sane (🖕 Phantom)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Drew Gulak


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs GOOSE MOOSE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*GOOSE! GOOSE! GOOSE!*

Danielson vs. Sami Callihan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Isaac Yankem


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Jerry Lawler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Fake Diesel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. The Christmas Creature


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Wink


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Doink the Clown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Mabel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Savio Vega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Don Muraco


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs the Predator


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. R-Truth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs El Matador


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Daniel Garcia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jungle Boy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sammy Guevara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jade Cargill ( I added more to my smol thread),


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Red Velvet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs SHINGO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Jay White


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Big Smol  Swole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Young Bucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson squashes them then vs Big John Studd


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Luchasaurus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Vibora


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Big Dick Johnson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Nicole Bass of the big deek as well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Natalya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Maria Kanellis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Naomi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Otis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Cfad Gable


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Serena Deeb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Muta

61k! Didn't I just have 60006 a bit ago?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WOO-HOO! 1K in less than 3 weeks 

Danielson vs. Hikaru Shida


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Britt Baker.

Only 16 more posts until palindromic retirement.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Noooooooooo 😭😭😭😭

Danielson vs. Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lanced Storm

I made you gush.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Speaking of that

Danielson vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Ruby Soho

remember when we shared that muffin?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 'member 

Danielson vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danieolson vs Marko Stunt

70007 is also palindromic.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Let's make it 100,001, shall we? 

Danielson vs. Foley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Paul Roma

maybe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Abyss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Paul Ellering

I will need some TV MAni as inducement.  Mani times.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn, I'll have to do some elaborate researching again 

Danielson vs. Daddy Magic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Nikki Bella

in depth  research.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Kip Sabian

<200 HL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Someone upvoted him twice recently lol

Danielson vs. Jake Hager


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Greg Gagne

Stupid anti BTC idiots!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DAMN CONSPIRACY!

Danielson vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs El Generico


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Kevin Steen

idiots have been deleted!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jeff hardy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Robert Roode


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Papa Shango

You've had your time on top but soon you will be under me.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Bradshaw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Joey Janela


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs the Dingo Warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Funaki


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Dick Togo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Raven


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Low ki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Rhyno


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Spanky

Congrats on half milestone!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup 

Danielson vs. Heath Slater


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs The Yettay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. IT'S STING!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Eddie Gilbert

Cheers!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. The Shield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chelsea said:


> ASEKA BERRIED!!! GET AWAY FROM MAH ASEKA!!!
> 
> Danielson vs. Kairi Sane (🖕 Phantom)


What did I do?!

Danielson vs. Shiv's least favorite wrestler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Mr. Kennedy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs AHFO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. RVD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Moolah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Alundra Blayze


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Danielson vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Danielson vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Owen hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Madusa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Sky Low Low


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Nikkita Lyons who just defeated Kiana James (but nobody watched that garbage it seems lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Kerwin White


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Alba Fyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs the British Bulldogs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sonya Deville


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Isla Dawn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Xia Brookside


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bayley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Luna Vachon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Johnny Ace


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Gail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Madison Rayne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Angelina Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lash Legend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lash Leroux


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Malik Blade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Malakai Black


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Burger Brody King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs King Booker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Andrade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Naito


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Sunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Stacy Keibler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Manami Toyota


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Christy Hemme

10 pages of Dragon Domination


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Tatanka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Rick Bognar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Cameron Grimes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs ted Dibiase Jr.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Cody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Dusty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Goldust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Vince


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Shane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Steph


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Trips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bob Armstrong


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Eve Torres


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Molly Holly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Torrie Wilson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Shalonce Royal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Eva Marie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Io Shirai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Awesome Kong


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Chyna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. HBK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Janetty lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Shark Boy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Evil Uno


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Rebel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs El Gigante


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Anderson & Gallows


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs every incarnation of Bullet Club


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs AJ Styles.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson after kicking Styles' fucking head in vs. Cool Hand Angelo Parker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Ahmed Johnson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Miz & Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jim Ross Bah Gawd. Someone stop this damn match!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Tyler Breeze


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Fandango


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Summer Rae


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Antonio Inoki


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs cameron


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Layla


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Omega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs enzo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Riho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs rockstar spud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. EC3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs the ryback


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lance Archer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

danielson vs chavo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Eddie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Tanahashi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Rey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Inoki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Dom Ripley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Giant baba


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Rikidozan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Gotch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Rhea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Hackenschmidt


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Hackenschmidt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lou Thesz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Eugene


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Verne gagne


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Buddy Rogers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bockwinkel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. KENTA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jack Brisco


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Chuck Palumbo


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Tozawa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Buddy Rogers


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Roy Shire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Moolah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Buddy Murphy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Blackjack Mulligan


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Blackjack Lanza


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Mankind


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Outback Jack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Curry Man


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Big John Studd


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Strowman


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Tully Blanchard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. THAT'S NOT STING, IT'S A PICTURE OF STING!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Bill Dundee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Tatum Paxley


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Stan Hansen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Larry hennig


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Danielson vs Larry hennig


Danielson vs Curt Hennig


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Silo Sam


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Sky Low Low


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Little Beaver


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs El Torito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Dink (that's my last one for now.) Have a good day.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Max Mini?

You too, take care.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Velvet Sky


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Ember Moon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Tegan Nox


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Dakota Kai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Bayley


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Sasha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lex Luger


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Yokozuna on a battleship.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Jimmy Del Ray


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Tom Prichard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sione


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Haku


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sir Mo


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Viscera


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Timothy Well


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Steve Dunn.. Well Dunn btw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci Brrreaucoup  

Danielson vs. Aldo Montoya


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Justin Credible


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. PJ Polaco


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Shiryu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ravie de te revoir, SHIVV-EAUX 

Danielson vs. Peyton Royce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Billie Kaye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Gail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Hakushi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Queen Zelina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Big van Vader


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. King Barrett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Barry Windham


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Miiiiiiroooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Jesse ventura


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Candice LeRae


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Adrian Adonis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Xia Li


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Wendi Richter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sarah Logan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Nia Jax


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Toni Storm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Riiiiiiiiiihoooooooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Virgil


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Ted Dibiase Jr.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Danny davis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Katana Chance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Woman


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Kevin Sullivan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Nivek Navillus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Dudleys


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Doom


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Danielson vs Mae Young


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Emmalina


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Danielson vs. Vacant


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Elektra Lopez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Teri Runnels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sloane Jacobs


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Danielson vs Team Hell No Danielson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Chris Candido


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Dr. Shelby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs harold


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Aksana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Kaitlyn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Thea Hail


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Major Gunns


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Danielson vs Vegan/Environmentalist Danielson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Shibata


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Danielson vs Caped Danielson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Ali


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Mickie James


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Roxanne Perez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Exacalibur


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Elias & Ezekiel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs brisco and Patterson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. InDex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs TayJay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. LayCool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs the Jumping Bomb Angels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. The McMahons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs The Hart Foundation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. DX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Kaientai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Big Smol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. The Big Red Monster


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. DAWG Ziggler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Yokozuna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Becky Lynch & Seth Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Andre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Karrion Kross & Scarlett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Big Show


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Trips & Steph


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Big Swole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Miz & Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Bron Breakker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs King Kong Bundy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Damian Priest & Rhea Ripley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Batista's deek.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Wardlow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Chyna's cleet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. The Fiend & The Fiendess


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Satnam Singh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. TayJay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Charlotte y Andrade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Zelinalmas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Jerry Crusher Blackwell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Mr. Socko


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Big Dick Dudley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Vince McMahon's hush money


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs the Spirit Squad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Shawn Michaels & Sunny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Mark Henry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Brock Lesnar & Sable :brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Big Time Becks & King Kota


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs HHH's nose.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Trips' sledgehammer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs The Boogeyman's tongue.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. The Fiend's teeth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Mae Young's son, Hand.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Undertaker's urn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Val Venis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Vince's Devils


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs heightism


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. skinnyism


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs BIG TIME CHELSEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BIG TIME CHEL....SHIV  vs. The Brothers of Destruction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs. THE SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE SHIV vs. Big Smol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs flags


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. shadow banned cunts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs reports.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs sniffles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Abby The Witch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs carmella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. Enzo Amore & Big Ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs titillation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Smol vs. The Maximum Male Models


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Smol vs Little Smol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Little Smol vs. Big Bryan Danielson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs judgemental pricks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. shrugs 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs The dazzler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Tony Khan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs Infinito ( him in a mask)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. King BOOKA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs King Mabel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. King Sheamus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs King Kong Bundy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Umaga


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs Mark Allen Marc Mero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Cla...udio Castagnoli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it Maggle.   

Bryan Danielson vs Shanky and Spanky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. the other members of BBC BCC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs the FBI


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Russo & Cornette (really wanting to see this lmao)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs Shrekspeare


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. The Eww Day & The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs aj Styles and aj lee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Big Daddy Cool Diesel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Diesel vs Kane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Happy Corbin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Ellsworth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yessss

Kane vs. Strowman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kane vs Big Show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Ambrose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Cody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yay, Kane beat The Shield!

Kane vs. Rowan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Marko Stunt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. El Torito

(Kane to Rollins in 2015: "if we wanted to, we could make El Torito champion!")


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs LayCool


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kane vs Becky Lynch (The GOAT)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. chicks who dig the mask

(sorry, Bex)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Melina


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kane vs R-Truth



Chelsea said:


> (sorry, Bex)


Impossible...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Tatanka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Chelsea...Green


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Jade Cargill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kane vs MVP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Doudrop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Lana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Lacey Evans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Sasha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. ShadowBannedAngel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Fallen Angel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Toxic Attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Sid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs New Jack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Roxanne Perez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Hornswaggle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs DDP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Impostor Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Kenny Omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Riiiiiiiiiihoooooooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Okada


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. Sofia Cromwell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Katie Vick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lol I was tempted to do this earlier

Kane vs. Absolution


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane vs Retribution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane vs. The Fiend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Abadon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Duke Rotundo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Husky Harris


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Oldberg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Haha, this would've been my next post lol 

The Fiend vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Papa Shango


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. The Bloodline & RK-Bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The hart Family


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. DX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Rockers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. The Shield


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs the Bludgeon Brothers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Doink, Dink, Pink & Wink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Hogan and Savage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Austiin & Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Road Warriors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Evolution


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Ministry of Darkness


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. BoD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The 4 Horsemen every incarnation.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Jojo      Let him in.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Nikki ASS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Queen Zelina Vega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Shiend Dana Brooke


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LOL, you remembered that 

The Fiend vs. Drew McIntyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. IRS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Blackjack Mulligan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Bobby Lashley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Nation of Domination


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. The Authority


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Boricuas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Rated-RKO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Hell NO!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Bellas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. AJ Lee & Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Brad Maddox, Paige and Xavier Woods.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:sodone

The Fiend vs. Eva Marie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

speaking of so done

The Fiend vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Gail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Sunny days


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs the Brood


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. The Jericho Appreciation Society


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs BCC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs the AEW Galaxy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. the WWE Universe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs NJPW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. the Impact Zone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs mud shows


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Jim Cornette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Gargano The fiend is fucked.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gargano is top 3 and he should be the face of the company, The Fiend is overrated, true wrestling fans love Gargano and hate The Fiend

sorry, wrong account

The Fiend vs. Nikkita Lyons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Adam Cole. Double fucked, I tell you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Adam Cole should get a monster heel gimmick and wreak havoc like Kane did in 1997, in reality they're pretty much the same height and weight

sorry, wrong account again

Kane vs. KOR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs the Emmandible claw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. jerks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Damian Priest


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Otis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Mandy, Jacy & Gigi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Iiconics


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Candice Michelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible tongue Claw vs. Trish and Mickie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Kane & Undertaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Daniel bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Uh-oh

The Emmandible Claw vs. Wardlow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Cameron Grimes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Steph & Trips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. The Bloodline


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Rollins & Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Moolah and Mae Young.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. The Wizard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. The Pinnacle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Michelle McCool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Kairi Sane & Io Shirai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Ralphus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Dakota Kai & Tegan Nox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. George the Animal Steele


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Gangrel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Kamala


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Iron Sheik


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Ember Moon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Emmandible Claw vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky vs Bianca.

Bonne Nuit. CHELS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Dakota Kai

Bonne nuit 💙🧡


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Becky Lynch vs Kevin Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lunch vs B-Fab


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lunch vs. Otis


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Becky Lynch vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky vs Orange Cassidy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Jamie Hayter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky vs Ronda


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Wendy Richter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs Santana Garrett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Bayley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Nikkita Lyons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Becky Lynch vs. Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Io Shirai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Britt Baker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Doudrop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Flair vs. Lita


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. David Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Stone Cold


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. The Rock


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Stone Cold vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Damn, I'm too slow.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky vs. Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. HHH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Steph


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Evolution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The Authority & The Elite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. The 4 Horsemen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Savage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. The Golden Lovers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. The Mega Powers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Stan Hansen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Bruiser brody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. BoD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Awesome Kong


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Sunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Bork & Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Ivory


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Torrie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. HLA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky HLAnch vs. Candice Michelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Nation of Domination


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Omos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Titillation aka Lacey Evans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The Maximum Male Models


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. No Limit Soldiers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Typhoon
🌊🌊🌊


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Liv muffin Morgan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. anal Lana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. "Rusov"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Earthquake


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Andre Roussimof


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Dirty Dawgs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. EwwDay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Sabu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Raven


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Sandman and my mouse which just died.lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Shark Boy & Curry Man


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Sara Del Rey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Roxanne Perez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs.Beer Money


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Mandy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs.Brock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Goldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Taker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Bret


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs.Hart Foundation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. DX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Team Fap


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. WFireflies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. The Oddities


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs.Danny Spivey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Cla...udio


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Gangrel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs.LOaD


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Big Mami Cool Raquel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Strike Force


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Mox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Blisstits


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Coming Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Reignstourage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Daddy Magic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. S & D Security


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Cock Breastnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Demolition


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Street Borefits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs.Shockmaster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. B-Fap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Big Booty Bex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Big Booby Bex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Big Dick Johnson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Hit Row


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Batista's deek


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The YET-AY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs.Peter Avalon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. TayJay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Men on a eMission


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Kip Sabian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Joey Janela & Jim Cornette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Natalya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Brandi Lauren


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Debra


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Maki Itoh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Johnny Ace


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. the Makimps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Chelsimps


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. the Maniacs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Bull Nakano


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Japanesimps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Daffney


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Shane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Greg Hamilton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Howard finkel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Eva Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Farooq


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Darby Allin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Chelsea... Greene


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Matt Cardona


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Clar...ence Mason.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Mark Callaway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. The Genesis of McGillicutty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Rybutt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. AJ styles she will flatten him.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Gail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Maria Kanellis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Mike Kanellis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Jericho


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Drake Maverick & Renee Michelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Bastion Booger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Shrekspeare & Mia Yim

13K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Bryan and Brie Bella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. 500 pages & 10000 posts 🎉 🥳


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Sir Mo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Sir William Regal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Lord Alfred Hayes 

400 to 19


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bex (The GOAT) vs El Torito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Hornswaggle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Man Big Time Becky Lynch vs. Queen Zelina Vega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Man Big Time Becky Lynch vs Malakai Black


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Burger Brody King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs -1


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Rowan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Harper


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Johnny Wrestling who is in top 3 wrestlers (wrong account again) & Candice Wrestling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs The Giant Adam Cole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Masked Adam Cole with Kane's 1997 gimmick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs micro brawler Adam Cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. 7 ft 1 and 330 lbs Adam Cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. skinny fat Adam cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Maximum Male Model Adam Cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs it's all about the boom and titillation adam cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. 100 lbs Doudrop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs francine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. 110 lbs Nia Jax & Tamina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs mini yokozuna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. 5 ft 2 90 lbs Big Show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs anorexic Mabel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Skinny Super Model Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs skinny fat ass Cheex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. 6 ft 1 170 lbs Riiiiiihoooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bex vs buddy Rose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. 6 ft 2 200 lbs Maki Itoh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs footlong Marko Stunt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Brandi Lauren, Joey Janela, Penelope Ford, Kip Sabian & Jim Cornette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs the rosebuds


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. (Adam Rose's) The Bunny & (Allie) The Bunny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bex vs val venis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Bischoff & Heyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bex vs New Age Outlaws


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Stone Age Assholes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Rock's bottom.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Austin's rattlesnake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs AJ's vajayjay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Paige's woods


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs The Bushwhackers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. El Burrito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs manDingo Warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Omega, Meltzer, Cornette & Last


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. the Elimination Chamber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Hell in a Chels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Tables, Ladders & Chels (& SHIV)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Nia's hole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Alexa's Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Sasha's forehead


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Bayley's hugs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. the science of Evolution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Tony Khan's hugs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs surprise announcements/


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. new belts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs bots.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The Forbidden Door


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Bood and Guts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Stadium Stampede


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs ALL IN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. ALL OUT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Winter is Coming.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Double or Nothing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs vs WrestleManIa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. WAR GAMES!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Tower of Doom


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. SummerScam


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bex (the god) vs the entire wrestling industry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Ironmani match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex The Wizardess vs. Jericho The Wizard


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bex vs Beaver Dunn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Bruce Bitchard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Damian Priest.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Edge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs beth Phoenix


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The Jiz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Maryse Jizanin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Maryse Ouellet Me In


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs harry Beaver Cleavage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Sister Abigail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs SHIV sucks at puns right now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Big Pun SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Big Hun Chels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Big Heart SHIV 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Magical Mani.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. non-believers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs poetry.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. ...in motion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs rhythm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. ...of the night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs ...of the living dead.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Seth FRANKLIN' Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs vienna sausage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The Ascension


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Steiner Brothers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Steiner Math


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs he's fat.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. JOE JOE JOE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs You still got it!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Fight Forever!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs You Deserve it!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. This Is Awesome!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs You Look Stupid!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. _Oy Do Not Look Stupid!_ _in Sheamus voice_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs You Can't Wrestle! (those were meant for Oldberg methinks. )


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. _Shut The Fuck Up!_ (Brandi Rhodes' final AEW appearance 🤣)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs You're going to get your fucking head kicked in!)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. _Fuck you, Roman!_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Sufferin' Succotash!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. (Almost A) Super Hero Knuckle Sandwich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs the 5 knuckle shuffle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. TK's Basic Huganomics


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs ratings


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Wednesday Night Wars


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs pizza cutters


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bexie vs. garbage rasslin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Mudshows


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bexie vs. Mox bleeding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Mox's hairline


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bexie vs. Mox kicking out at 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Mox losing clean


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bexie vs. Mox & Renee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Oral Sessions


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:sodone

Bexie vs. Lana Sessions


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs camel clutch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Peyton Royce, Mordecay & Billie Kay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Gang bang Warfare


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Asuka & Kratosx23


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs berried Bray


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. I STAHP WATCHING!!! UNSUBSCRIBE!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs I like Bryan now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. FICKLE! FICKLE! FICKLE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs MMA 4 Horsewomen and 4 Horsewomen of WWE including Becky!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. a Chelsified Freak and a Manifide Stud


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Leyla Hirsch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Jade Cargill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Trish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Cora


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Shadow Angel Garza


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ha ha, I love it, Maggle!

Chelsea vs. Miz Mizzerson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Blue World Order


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Ho Ho Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Cock Sexnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Omos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Edge (ing)  💦💦💦


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Dirty DAWG Ziggler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. Moustache (ride) Mountain


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Kane & The Fiend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. Ecstasy   

PS Did you know I am from Greenland. The flag tells no lies.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea Blueland vs. Karrion Kross & Scarlett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. the titillating Tank Abbott


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chel-SEE vs. Max Du-PRI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. the titillating Tomasso Ciampa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The Oldertaker & Michelle McCool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs the titillating Tony Khan 💦💦💦


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Dwayne The Cock Johnson & Stone Cuck Simp Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs 3-way Dance.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Trips & HBK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Paige, Maddox, Xavier, and the NXT women's title.💦 Eww


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Steph & Shane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs sexual chocolate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The Shield


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs The SST Samoan Swat (Sex) Team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The Wyatt Family & The Brood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Ms. Mani in the Bank🤔


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The WF Women's Champion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Chelsception.

If you told me go fuck yourself....


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The Hardy Boyz & Lita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Dyslexic Lana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Candice Michelle & Kelly Kelly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs the beautiful People


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Toxic Attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs PMS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Vince, Goldberg, Lesnar & Reigns in a Buried Alive match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs a dark (meat)match with Big E


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The Eww Day, The DUIsos, Street Borefits, Bianca Borelair & The Undisputrid Era in a Retirement match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs size Queen Zelina Vega

retire all those mofos.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Britt Baker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. RK-Bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. The Powers of Pain


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. The Minnesota Wrecking Crew


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs HBK 97 heel in Canada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. kharma


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. sleep


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. third hour of RAW same as sleep


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Discord gang


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

dodged a bullet

Chelsea vs. somnambulism


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Blisstits, Japanesimps and ShadowBannedAssholes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. Sunny aka sunrise ala the cock crowing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. Francine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. Paige💦


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Brandi Rhodes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Fandongo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The Wizard Chris Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Ahmed's Johnson


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs cat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Stacy Keibler


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Steak


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea Emmanuelle vs. Emmalina


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Linda McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Dakota Kai


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Man United


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Tegan Nox


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Torrie Wilson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Midnight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Mickie James


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Brooke hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Maxxine Du-PRI


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Triple “Golden Shovel” H


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Big Skate Darby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Teri Runnels


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Booker T


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Raven

Bon matin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Heath Slater


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Ziggintyre


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Trump/Vince battle of the Billionaires


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Big Match John, Maggle!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Chelsea FC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Milan


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs England national team


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Russo, Cornette & Meltzer


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Walter White


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. nWo


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang that’s tough..

Chelsea vs DX


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Christy Hemme


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Angelina Love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Jackie Redmond


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Chelsea vs Becky Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Nia Jax


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Goddamnit, I gave Bex her win back 

Bex vs. Cactus Jack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Mankind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Jerry Lawler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Jamie Hayter & Kris Statlander


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Mantaur


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Doink The Rock Clownson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Diamante and Kiera Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Team Hell Cole Bay Bay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Val Venis and Valerie Loureda


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs The Cole Miners:Adam Cole and Maggle cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Santos Escobar & Elektra Lopez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Bex y Seth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bexie vs. Fiend funko pop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Naitch y Lil' Naitch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Ministry of Darkness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Nation of Domination


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Rhea Ripley & Dom Ripley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Demoliton in their titillating biondage outfits. C'est magnifique!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Jim Cornette & his little dog Pockets


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Murderer's Row: Benoit and Snuka.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Corey Graves simping over Mandy Rose and Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs One Man Gangbang and Akeem the African Dream


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Bebe Rexha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs The Magnificents Muraco and Mimi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. Madusa and Madcap Moss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Crappy Corbin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. JYD and Dawg Ziggler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. DAWG Ziggler & DAWGESS Mandy Rose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Booker man Kevin Sullivan and Booker T


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Jacy Jayne's hat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Zach Gowen's missing leg.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Mid-Card Cody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs The New breed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Vince & Linda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Shane and Marissa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Tony Khan hugging Cla....udio Castagnoli


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Best bookers HBK and HTK aka Hugger Tony Khan. Bex is screwed, I tell you.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Karrion Kross, Scarlett, Don Callis, Kenny BAH GAWD Omega, Riiiiiihoooooo, Jim Cornette & Vince Russo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bex vs [insert mere mortal]


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. immortality


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs ennui


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Wrestling Forum Internet-Entertainment Galaxy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs The Milky Way


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bex vs The Multiverse of Madness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs. _Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bex as Neo vs The Architect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Rey "Skywalker"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs the Man-Thing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Ron Simmons (just saw him in the Leanna Decker sig....DAMN!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Leanna Decker rotating sigs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Broken Matt Hardy (it was his turn)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Broken nose Becky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. You Shall Not Pass warning


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs Bruce Willis in Diehard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. Seth Rollins screaming smiley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs that Monkey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. All You Can Eat sign


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs CGM NOPE


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. NICE smiley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs BAD SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. WORSE CHELS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bex vs WORST CHELS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bex vs. ABSOLUTE WORST CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ABSOLUTE WORST CHELSHIV   vs FINAL BOSS HBICHELSEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. puking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs sniffling


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Vince, Hogan, Flair, Austin, Rock, Cena & Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs WCW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Moxley bleeding 4 seconds into the match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Oracle (the company)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. bitterness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Meltzer's gerring


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. snitching


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. platypussing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. The Big Dog and The Tribal Chief Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Jabba  @Rhhodes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Commander ASHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Chelsea...Greene


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Chels Mani Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. It's all about the Blue World Order


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Summer Jam


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Skye Blew Blue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Julia Hart Foundation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Chyna's enlarged cleet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Brie Bella

(the Dragon is cumming up next )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Nikki Bella or was it bray bella?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. Goldberg, AJ Styles & The Blisstits

(needed a strong win)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FINAL BOSSES HBICHELSHIV vs. The American Dragon Bryan Danielson uh oh.I think we are getting our collective fucking heads kicked in.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. FICKLE! FICKLE! FICKLE! sports-entertainment enthusiasts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. The Ryback


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. people who lied to The Ryback


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Teddy Long booking a disqualification match and a six-pack iron man challenge match where there must be a winner, playas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. ZOMBIE from ECW debut on SYFy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Nia Jax


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Billy and Chuck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Kyle O'Reilly with Undertaker's gimmick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Viscera with Jungle Boy's gimmick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Riiiiiihoooooo with Kane's gimmick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Marko Stunt with Omos' gimmick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Kane with Abyss' gimmick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Kane with Emmalina's gimmick.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. The Fiend with Sable's gimmick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Braun with Alexa's gimmick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Santana Garrett's legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Ninja Regal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Colt Cabana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. and Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. than Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. HBK's drawing ability


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Lawler's drawing abiity


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. 40s wrestling historians


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Pinterest historians


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Rollins outdrawing dinosaurs during the Triassic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Gargano walking on water


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Garganosaur being in top 3 dinosaurs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Tayranosaurus Melo

congrats on 13.5k


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Grazie! 

Bryan Danielson vs. Gillberg's pyro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Ralphus's teeth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Smark1995's polls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Batista's pole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. to flag or not to flag


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. flag free Fridays

congrats on 28k.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gracias! 

Bryan Danielson vs. Zelinalmas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs TayJay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Penelope Ford & Kris Statlander


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs The Ding Dongs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Ding Dong Hello


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs Kiera and Hulk Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. The House of Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs Legacy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London & Paul Burchill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. The Rockers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Katie Lea Burchill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. PCO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Eye Freakin' Rolling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Bray's children's choir


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Postman Pearce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Rocco


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Bron Breakker


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brian Danielson vs Bret Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Cl..Cora Jade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Flat earther AJ Styles


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Bryan Danielson vs. Flat earther AJ Styles


Oh yeah, forgot he was a Flat Earther
Brian Danielson vs. HHH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Lilly


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brian Danielson vs. the gobblty gooker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs egg


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brian Danielson vs the question mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Global warming


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brian Danielson vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs brie Bella


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Danielson vs. DDP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Norman Smiley


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Flat earther AJ Styles


What?!


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Danielson vs. Norman Smiley


Danielson vs. Tony Chimel


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Danielson vs. Drew Carey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lilian Garcia


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Danielson vs. Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Sonny Kiss


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Danielson vs Steamboat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bob Backlund


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Bob Backlund vs. Roddy Piper


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roddy Piper vs The Miz


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Roddy Piper vs. Pete Rose


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Roddy Piper vs Jay Lethal as Ric Flair


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roddy Piper vs Rick Rude


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roddy Piper vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Kurt Angle vs. Michael Cole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Edge


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Kurt Angle vs. JBL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kurt Angle vs Bron Breakker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kurt Angle vs MJF


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs. Owen Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen Hart vs Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen Hart vs. Bah Gawd Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Bret


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. HBK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Ric Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. HoHoHogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Owen winners Cole and Britt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen in a 4-second squash vs. KOR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen in a 19-second squash vs. Andre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Lawler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Brian Christopher


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. HHH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Julia hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Burger King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs a footlong Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Jeff Jarrett

451 to 18.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Eva Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Doudrop


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Owen vs. The Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Jack Brisco


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Fearless University


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Submission Sorority


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs 123 Kid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Yokozuna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Tom Zenk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Piper

(don't tag Cat pls)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Piper Niven


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Cody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Goldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs AJ


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Finn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Dom Ripley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Rhea Priest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Charlotte Andrade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Brie Danielson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Bryan Bella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. JoJo Wyatt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Bex Lopez


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Edge Phoenix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Hunter mcMahon


----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)

Owen vs Hornswoggle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Mistaaaaaah Kennedyyyyyy!!! KENNEDYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Doink


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Dink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Pink


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Wink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Kamala


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Shotzi's Tank


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Vanguard 1


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Rowan's Spider


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Nia's hole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Liv's Bath


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Schotzi's sold schitzi.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

Owen vs. _Rusov_'s Lawyer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs clarence Mason


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Alexa's Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Naomi's nitwits.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Somebody Call My Momma


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Broad Ass and Big Ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Zeb Colter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Jake hager nee Swagger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Tony Khan hugging Martha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Tay's Cunti


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. The Wizard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Daddy Magic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Cool Hand


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Cousin Luke


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs It's gotta be Kane 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Buh GAWD

Owen vs. Is that a human being? (1997) & Is that human? (2003) Kane

(not sure if my quotes are accurate tbh 😂)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Corporate Kane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Concessions Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Kane The Undertaker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. HOFertaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Blue Blazer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Mayor Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Kane and Kanye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Abyss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Joseph Park


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Judas Mesias


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Mil Muertes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catrina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Catrina vs no one lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

dafuq did i just do 

let me try again: Owen vs. Catrina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Hurricane (Catrina)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

Owen vs. Father Mitchell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Sinister Minister


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Edge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Edgeheads


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. AOP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs WF legend @A-C-P


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Kratosx23 being annoying as fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs off kilter Australian hobo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Ace simping over Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs ace throating Styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Ace being caught into The Manible Claw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Ace tapping out to The Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. All You Can Eat sign


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs SHIV SMASH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs De-bra Debra


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Paul Bearer smiley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs bruce willis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Paul Heyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

owen vs cgm nope


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Eric Bitchoff & Bruce Bitchard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Brother Love and Brother Nero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Mox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Loch Ness


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Russo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Samoa Joe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Savio Vega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Zelina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Nicole Bass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Brock Anderson lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Jamie hayter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Big Booty Bex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs large ass Rikishi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs brains Strawman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs being the DUIsos designated driver


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. the DUIso Penitentiary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Manlovekind.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Cactus Jack Off


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs The Coming Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. The Elite Authority


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens vs The Golden Lovers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Stardust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Platinum


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Gangrel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Vampiro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Tony D'Angelo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Cut the shit Tony Schiavone


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. I wrestled that man 20 years ago......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs a Slammy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. R-Truth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs The Bloodline


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Theory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Corey graves


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Zoey Stark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Chyna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Giovanni Vinci


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. Carmelo Hayes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs juventud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Ludwig Kaiser


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Ludwig Borga


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Gunther


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. Bret


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Kane


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. De Angelo


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Owen vs Blue Blazer?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Sir Mo


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. King Mabel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Wendy Choo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Thunder Rosa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Steph


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Taka Michinoku


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Raven


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Sandman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Apollo Crews


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. Haku


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Scary Sherri


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Classic Rants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. cunTessa Blanchard


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. @Chip Chipperson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Veer


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. Crowbar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. lacey evans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. Tiffany Stratton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Outback Jack


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Owen vs. Cactus Jack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen and Adam Rose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Jacy Jayne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Superstar Billy Graham


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Gigi Dolin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. ZSJ


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. milestones


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs mill stones


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Ziggintyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens vs Jake and Justin Roberts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Mandy retaining


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. dumb kids


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. ass-kissing kids


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. sniffling kids


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. stupid idiots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs Heath's kids


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Brock not giving a damn about them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs pendejos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Brock not watching the show, Paul, why would he watch the show?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Hour 3 of RAW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Dexter Lumis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Golga


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. CAWdy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Barry O


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. RK-Bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Hell NO!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. the boring NXT Heatwave main event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. developmental


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Naked Mideon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Naked old Sunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Owen vs. Naked Candice Michelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owen vs. Krista Allen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Krista Allen vs. Mandy Rose

Couldn't help myself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandy Rose vs." Bob" Holly Sampson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holly Sampson vs. Kelly Kelly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kelly Kelly and Cat vs Randy Orton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kelly Kelly and Cat vs. Toxic Attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kelly Kelly and Cat vs Victoria Secrets


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Victoria's Secret vs. Vince's Devils


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince's Devil's vs Charlie's Angels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vince's Devils vs. The Fiend


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

The fiend vs Kris Ben Wah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Oldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Waylon Mercy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Orton & Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs NAO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Shield


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Studd and Bundy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Lashley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Okada


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Tanahashi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Undertaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Hulk hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Austin and Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Mega Powers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Triple H


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs 4 Horsemen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Mox and Renee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. VKM & TK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs Bayley and TK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs BCC and BBC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. The House of Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The House of Blacked.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Darby & Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs The Blade Runners


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Big Poppa Pump, Dog Faced Gremlin & Steiner 2.0


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fiend vs HIAC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Ariana Grande


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ariana Grande vs Steph McMahon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ariana Grande vs. Victoria Justice


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ariana Grande Vs Fozzy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ariana Grande vs. Madison Beer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Madison beer vs temperance


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Madison beer vs Horace Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Horace Hogan vs Dave Sullivan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Horace Hogan vs Tiffany Stratton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiffany Stratton vs Batista


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tiffany Stratton vs Mandy Rose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy Rose vs. Jacy Jayne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mandy Rose vs Sonya Deville


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mandy Rose vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy Rose vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Bianca bel air


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Maxxine Dupri


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Santina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Jade Cargill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Kris Statlander


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Fallon Henley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. The Bunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Nyla Rose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Isla Dawn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Nikkita Lyons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Legit Lioness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs that f'n kid guy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Stevie Turner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs DP  aka Deonna Purazzo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Xia Brookside


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs The Funkadactyls


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Gigi Dolin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Dana Brooke


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Darby Allin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sk8trgirl

Cora Jade vs Rosemary


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Su Yung


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Christy Hemme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Kilynn King


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cora Jade vs Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Dakota Kai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai in a 4-second squash vs. Tegan Nox

_ASEKA BERRIED! CHELSEA DEMODDED PLS! WF SUBSCRIPTION CANCELLED!_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Malik Blade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Candice LeRae


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Velvet Sky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Iyo Sky or whatever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Parker Boudreaux/Harland


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Joe Gacy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Tesha Price


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Katana Chance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Zoey Stark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Aliyah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Alba Fyre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Kayden Carter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Wade Barrett


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wade Barrett vs Disco Inferno (_yeah! yeah! yeah! yeah!_)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Disco Inferno vs Honky Tonk Man


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Honky Tonk Man vs. Santino Marella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. MJF


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. MVP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. PCO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs Daniel Garcia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs Mox


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs Seth Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs Elias


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. Ezekiel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs Elrod


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. Kenny Bah GAWD Omega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs Bucks y Omega.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. pipebomb


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. Hungman Dave Batista

Punk and Mox are killing it on the mic. you should listen to it tomorrow.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. Dark Order

Thanks, SHIVVY  I tried to tune in when I read about Punk's promo. I shall see it tomorrow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. Jerry Lawler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. JR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. Excalibur


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HTM vs. Michael Cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. Adam Cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HTM vs. Lance Archer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HTM vs. Andre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Big Show


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Shrekspeare


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Jake's snake rematch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Andrade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Diesel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Tony Nese


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Cool Hand Ang who just got into it with Steamboat. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Daddy Magic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Ass Boys


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Stone Age Outlaws


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love that.   

Andre vs scissors. I hope he fares better than Arn did.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Don 69ing Kenny and saving him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You said a mouthful.  

Andre vs. Baltimora


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Jungle BOI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Jungle Man thanks to Anna Jay.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Christian's faux son.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. _what_ chants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs smark scum


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Riiiiiihoooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Abadon Callis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Toni Storm's Onlyfans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Toni Storm's juices (not Robinson )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs LICC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Thunder Rosa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Shida


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Hook


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Danhausen


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

OH TOUGH ONE....

Andre vs Pete Gas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs The Haiti Kid


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Julia Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Kenny Bi God Omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Nakazawa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Kota Ibushi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Big Smol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Pip Sabian & Miiiiiiroooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs AFO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Veer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs The Coming Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Jamie Hayter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Reba


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Kris Statlander


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs John Silver


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Bianca Borelair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Street Borefits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Ivy Nile


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Tatum Paxley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Nikita Koloff and Nikkita Lyons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Big Match John (Cena smiley between Decker's legs )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Abdre vs Blue Waffle lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Emmalina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Veeralina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. VKM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs IRS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Crow Sting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. THAT'S NOT STING, IT'S A PICTURE OF STING!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Jeff farmer the NWO Sting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Mr. Perfect


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Penta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Taz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Malakai Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Buddy Murphy

79 to EM 18


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Eva Marie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Maria Kanellis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Tori


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. people body shaming Adam Cole Bay Bay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs skinny fat ass CM Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Trips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs The Blue Bloods


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. The Hardy Boyz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs The Headbangers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Red Velvet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs The Baddies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Swerve


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Darby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Darby vs. the IWC reaction to this outcome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😭 Dahby berried. Size doesn't matter. 

Andre vs Aces and Eights


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Ron Simmons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Butch Reed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Scott Steiner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs Dog faced Gremlin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Andre vs. Bron Breakker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre. vs Dawg Ziggler.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

perfect choice 

Dawg Ziggler vs The Cat and Big Smol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre with Big Time Chels & Queen Cat as the special guest referees


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_turns into a 4-way 60 minute hard way  _

Dawg Ziggler vs Mandy and Otis.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Omos with Big Time Chels as the special guest enforcer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Big Bald Corbin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler smashes him as flat as the earth then faces The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. The Big D'oh Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Catrina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Jon Moxley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Deacon Batista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Lana & Summer Rae


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Doudrop and bertha Faye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Nia Jax & Tamina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Big E and AJ Lee

em 48


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. The Eww Day & Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Total Divas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. People Power and Persia Pirotta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. InDex


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Lexi Nair and Lex Luger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Big Match John


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. John Laryngitis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Oldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

king of selling vs no selling/

Dawg Ziggler vs. Ryan Nemeth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. The Hulkster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Austin and The Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. RL Stern and RL Stine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. One Night in Chyna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Seth FRANKLIN' Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Red Velveteen Dream


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Legacy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. CAWdy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Velvet Sky Blue He's gonna be bumping on this one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Nikki Bella & Sunny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can both look and touch. 

Dawg Ziggler vs. Road dogg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Big Poppa Pump, Dog Faced Gremlin, Steiner 2.0 and random Samoa Joe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. The Attitude Era


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. but deh casuals


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. PG13 and TV 14


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Wardlow in a BTC dream 3-way match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Damian Priest - stipulation remains


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*no time limit added by SHIVV-EAUX use of tag ropes allowed.   

Dawg Ziggler vs. Dude Love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. angry Finn Balor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. The Man y The Mani in an all you can eat extravaganza


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Bobby Lashley, Lana & Miiiiiiroooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Bret and Sunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Brock Lesnar, Sable & Vince McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Johnny Swinger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Theory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Cesaro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Zelina Vega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. 123 Kid Cash Wheeler Yuta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Britt Baker & Adam Cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. minis Cole and Gargano


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Ciampa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Brothers of Destruction


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Paul Bearer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Barry Windham


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Charlotte Flair and Ric in his prime.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Piper & Savage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Andre and Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Bruno Sammartino


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dawg Ziggler vs. Afa, Sika. and roman.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawg Ziggler vs. The Real Big Dig Dakota Kai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs George South (Dakota)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Jacy Jayne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Kota Ibushi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Nikkita Lyons


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Katana Chance


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Kylie Rae


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Lash Legend


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Maki Itoh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Oldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Okada


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Giulia


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Bayley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Ronda


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Nikki Bella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Brie Mode

tied for 18!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Eva Marie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Maryse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Fearless University


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Diamond Mine.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Austin and The Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Ric and Terry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Vipress


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Michelle McCool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Layla El Idolo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Raquel Gonzalez/Rodriguez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Kai en Tai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. The Way


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs The Way


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Eva Torres


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Liv Morgan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Sarray


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Lacey Evans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Katie Lea Burchill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Kamille Brickhouse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Tegan Nox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Rick O'Shea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Tony Khan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Nick Khan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Great-O-Khan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Kelly Kelly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Dynamite Kid in a battle for initial supremacy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Brandi Lauren


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Sara Del Rey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Shrekspeare


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. reporter Dave Metzger.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lmfao

Dakota Kai vs. Triple H


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. crying Big Show and teary-eyed SHIV😭

(I'm working on a pm para ti)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. TK's passionate hugs 😭


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Dakota Kai vs. TK's passionate hugs 😭


Dakota vs. Mae Young giving birth to a hand


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Velveteen Dream


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. fake doctors


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. false flags


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. people who are not fit to be mods! CHELSEA, RETIRE NOW!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. asinine reportgers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. venom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. bile


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. rofl


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. mfao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. snakes attempting to be moralists


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DTA

Dakota Kai vs. reptilian invertebrates


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. The Viper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Roadkill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Big Match John


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Johnny Hungee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Daniel Garcia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Orange Cassidy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Sammy Guevara & The TAYbal Chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Johnny ace and The Bella Army


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. deeply moved Chelsea Green


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs. Thankful Gobbledygooker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. "shooting-wise I can beat the fuck out of them" SHIVVY BABY 💪


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Sweet Cla  Saraya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Eddie Kingston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota Kai vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota Kai vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Rey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Tatanka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Sami Callihan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Switchblade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Wahoo McDaniel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs. Kevin Federline


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Liv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Evil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Dustin Rhodes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Exotic Adrian Street


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Dexter Lumis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Dragon Lee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Fallon Henley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs. Mountain Fiji (old school GLOW)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Alba Fyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs. Alicia Fux


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Tiffany Stratton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs. Shotzi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Shotzi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs. Shotzi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Dax Harwood


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Robert Roode


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Ravishing Rick Rude


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Gunther


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Precious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Valuable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Top Dolla


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Swerve


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Bfab


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Danhausen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Great Muta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. "Please Use Other Door" sign


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs Hillbilly Jim


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. "All You Can Eat" sign

_One more post! One more post!_ 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakotta vs Milestone


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs The Ho Train

Congrats on 14k


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you, SHIVVY BABY 

Dakota vs. the cute Becky smiley that emerged between Decker's legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs the spread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. Dakota's legs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs HHH'S proboscus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. the Russian bots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs. translation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. locked PMs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs gerber's baby food


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. remembering what people said 24 years ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs glasnost


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. "cryptic" information


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dakota vs perestroika


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dakota vs. CHELSEA SHOULD RETIRE NOW!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs wienerschnitzel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. moralists


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Luke Harpger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Ludwig Kaiger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. Brothger Love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Gerry Lawler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful

Chelsea vs. The Stinger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. The Undertager


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs. The Headbangers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Edger & Christian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Bastion booger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Visgera


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Lex Luger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Daniel Gercia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs gerald Brisco


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Geremy Borash


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs World hunger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Angerina Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Anger Management with "Dr" Shelby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Booger T


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Johnny Gergano


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Chris Gericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Jushin Thunder Liger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Angero Dawkins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Piger Niven

Special bonus:


Spoiler: Ricochet vs



finger!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lmfaoo

Chelsea vs. Geric Bischoff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Geric Young


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Anger Garza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs the Nigerian Giant Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Nigerian Prince Apollo Crews & Commandger Azeez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Bigger Cass.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Jinger Mahal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Jake hager


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Bron Breakger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Ginger Sami Zayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Valentina Geroz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Jamie Haytger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Angerico


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Bigger Van Vadger  jesus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lmao

Chelsea vs. Cool Hand Angero Parker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs heath Slatger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Gerpentico


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:sodone       


Chelsea vs Tony Gerea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Trent Geretta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Asuka Gerried!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Brandon Cutger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Fatger James Mitchell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Griff Gerrison


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you are so good at this.

Chelsea vs Little Beaveger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toi aussi 

Chelsea vs. John Silger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs This is Rampager


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Lance Arger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Excaliger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Oranger Cassidy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs Jade Gergill I am stretching it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Wheeger Yuta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea vs the Brooklyn Brawger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Gerena Deeb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:sodone

Chelsea vs Santino Gerella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Vickie Gerrero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_Chef's kiss_

Chelsea vs Gerilla Monsoon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Gerkberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

why no avi?

Chelsea vs Marc Gero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> why no avi?


And that's why they call her Cryptic Chels, Maggle! Haha, I love it!

Chelsea vs. Goro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and that's why they call me Sleuthy SHIVVY

Chelsea vs. El torito


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chelsea vs. Kane making El Torito a world champion in 2014-15


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ChelsEEEEEEEE!!!! vs SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Maximum Male Models


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs Titillating juice Robinson

8 to 197k


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Kratosx23


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs germicide


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Ace


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs sniffoxiger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs w-1haitch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Goldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs The Road Warriors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Big Match John


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs Kelly Kelly and Torrie Wilson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs TayJay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. 197K reacts!!!! 🎉 🥳

Congrats


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Record!!!!!!!!!!!!!! every post 

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Stacy Keibler

THANK YOU SHINNY BABY!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fuck...SHIV failed physical so then

Bryan Danielson vs Giant Paul Lauria


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs M.O.M


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Moxley bleeding 1 second into the match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. ecw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. BCC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Angle and ZSJ


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Romaine Reigns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Austin and The Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Logan Paul


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Finn Balor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs The Bunny and Bad Bunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Malakai Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Bullet Club


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs DammitChelsea  and germaphobe Mox


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Nick Bockwinkel (who loved Danielson so much in 2001 he encouraged the promoter to let Danielson win the APW King of the Indies tourney)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Matt Cardona


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Emmalina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Twin Magic


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sami Callihan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs MOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Triple H


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Benoit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Inoki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Maki Itoh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. The Ryback


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Ric Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. HBK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. his hero Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Darby Allin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Takeshita or is that Shotzi?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

Danielson vs. Jamie Hayter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs. Dudley Boys


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> And that's why they call her Cryptic Chels





THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> and that's why they call me Sleuthy SHIVVY


And this is why some call me, the Toaster... OVEN, of WF
I like having a title.
Danielson vs. The New Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Lashley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lance Storm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Kofi Kingston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Lio Rush


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. Bret Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson vs Curt Hennig


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Danielson vs. HBK


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

HBK vs. Kevin Nash


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HBK vs Disco Inferno (yeah! yeah! yeah! yeah!)


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HBK vs. The Mountie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HBK vs Razor Ramon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBK vs. Undertaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBK vs Sunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBK vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBK vs. Eugene


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBK vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBK vs. Jannetty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBK vs. CM Punk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HBK vs. Juventud Guerrero or joovie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Juvi vs Juice Robinson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Juvi vs. Abyss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Juvi vs Giant Gonzalez


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Juvi vs. Rey Fenix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Juvi vs _Corazón de León_


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Juvi vs. Lucha House Party


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Juvi vs. El Generico


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Juvi vs. Kevin Steen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Juvi vs The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Juvi vs. and Austin


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Austin Aries


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Scsa vs. Austin theory


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

SCSA vs. John Cena


----------



## booyakas (Jun 6, 2017)

Mr. King Of Kings said:


> SCSA vs. John Cena


John cena vs AJ Styles


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

AJ Styles vs. Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge vs. Finn Balor


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Edge vs. Christian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Christian vs Luchasaurus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. THAT'S NOT STING, IT'S A PICTURE OF STING!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. The Brooklyn micro Brawler


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

IT'S CHRISTIAN vs. Microman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. The Redeemer Mirooooooo and dyslexic Anal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. IT'S THE YET-AY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. that onewwefanguy's arch nemesis CAP LOCKS AND SPACES!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Kenny BAH GAWD Omega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. THE BROOD

It's great to see you whole again, replete with avi and sig. You are permitted back into THE CCC!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Jade Cargill nee Gergill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora jade vs Hogan and his 24 inch python.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Austin and the Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Hogans Hulk y Kiera


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Goldust


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Stardust


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Maki Itoh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Miyu Yamashita


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Riiiiiihoooooo & Miiiiiiroooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love that muchooooooooooooooooooooo


Cora Jade vs. CJ Perry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Io Shirai


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. AEW Dark

179 to 17


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Asuka's BERRIAL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Pyro self immolation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Pyro NOT WETCHING ANYMOAH and UNSEBSCREBING!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. goldcharburger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. professional help


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Asylum needed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Triple H reacting to Nikki Bella GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Rikishi's stinkface


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. I did for The Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet you did. 

Cora Jade vs Honey in the Skank briefcase


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Nikkita Lyons & The Legit Lioness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Give me back my drugs SHIV SHIVVERSON.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Don Callis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Don West


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Curry Man


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Baby Doll


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Shark Boy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs The Shark John Tenta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Cat's ovaries exploding because of  The Viper


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. The Godfather


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Kama The Supreme Fighting Machine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Gigi Dolin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Mandy Rose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Jacy Jayne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Edris Enofe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Malik Blade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Odyssey Jones


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. The Cumlossus Omos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Commoander Aziz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Apollo Crews


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Shrekspeare's BBC finisher


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Swerve bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Big Poppa Pump


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Steiner 2.0


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Bron Breakker's Steiner Recliner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Ronda Rousey getting arrested on SmackDown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oh fuck Smackdown is on, lol

Cora Jade vs. Big Boss Man


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yeah, but the plans/spoilers don't look very exciting, other than Toxic Attraction and maybe Hit Row

Cora Jade vs. B-Fap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Miz and Maryse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Beer Money


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Beer money vs Steiner brothers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steiners vs The Skyscrapers


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Steiners vs The Fabulous Kangeroos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fabulous Kangaroos vs The Blackjacks


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Fabulous Kangeroos vs The PYT Express








vs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fabulous Kangeroos vs The New Zealand Sheepherders


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fabulous Kangaroos vs. The F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella #MellaIsMoney 💰


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella #MellaIsMoney 💰 vs The Fabulous freebirds


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella #MellaIsMoney 💰 vs. James Ellsworth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella #MellaIsMoney 💰 vs. Toxic Attraction


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toxic Attraction vs. Omos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella #MellaIsMoney 💰 vs. The entire Spirit Squad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella #MellaIsMoney 💰 vs. Corey Graves simping over Mandy Rose and Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S Carmella #MellaIsMoney 💰 vs. NWO BLACKED AND WHITE


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

NWO vs. DX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DX vs Dexter Lumis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

DX vs. BoD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BoD vs Jesse The Body Venttura


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BoD vs. Austin and The Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BoD vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BoD vs. Cena and Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BoD vs Brie Danielson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BoS vs. The Authority


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BoS vs Evolution lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lmfaooo well I won't edit that because it's funny 🤣 BoSS

BoD vs. RK-Bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my laptop is rocking from my laughter.    Now if only it would flip.

BoD vs Wyatt Family


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BoD vs. Flipochet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BoD broke Flipochet's finger then vs The Powers of Pain


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BoD vs. Liv Morgan & Chelsea

PS: BoS stands for Brothers of Sextruction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs Omos and Nation of Domination


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Darby Allin & Dawg Ziggler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Drew and Damian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Fiend & Karrion Kross


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Iiconics


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Alexa Bliss & Scarlett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Emma and Rosemary


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Trips & Steph


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Maximum Male Models


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. CM Punk & AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Team F.A.P.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. WFireflies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. SHIV'S KNEEDS.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Santos Escobar & Elektra Lopez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Diamond Mine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. B-Fap and the rest of the Hit Row


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Paige, Xavier, BMad,and ADR


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelea vs. JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelea vs. Red Rooster, Jericock, and Cock Lesnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin & The Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelea vs. The Ding Dongs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Dirty Dawgs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Young Cucks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Kenny BAH GAWD Omega & Don Callis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Juice Robinson and Juvi Juice


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Cora Jade & Steiner 2.0


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. AOP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Shield


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs.Roman and his daddy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Wyatt Family


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The 4 Horsemen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Bayley & Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Jade Cargill and Camilla Brickhouse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Johnny Gargano (top 3 wrestlers & face of the company) & Adam Cole (#1 heel)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Moolah and Mae Young


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Candice LeRae & Britt Baker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs.The tongue Lashers: Legend and LeRoux.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Mandy Rose & ....Wood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Eva and Maryse

9 to 17


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Brock Lesnar & Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Nikki ASS and Hurricane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Trish Stratus & Lita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Jackie Gayda and Miss Jacqueline


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Shawn Michaels & Bret Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Hart Foundation and The British Bulldogs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Candice Michelle & Kelly Kelly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs.Extreme Expose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Kane & The Fiend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Batista and Val Venis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Hardy BOIS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. HOOK and Ricky Starks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Edge & IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. DOOM


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

WOO-HOO! 🎉 🥳

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Johnny Nitro & Melina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Steph and Chyna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Mickie James & Chelsea Green


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. King Kongs Bundy and Brody


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Ronda and Shayna

164 to 16  lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Zelinalmas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Gargano and Cole, basically one whole man.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Malakai Black & Julia Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Buddy Matthews and Alexa Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Maki Itoh & Riiiiiihoooooo, basically one whole woman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

* 6 holes. 

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Retribution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Sister Abigail and Abby the Witch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Eva Marie & Eve Torres


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Luna Vachon and Scary Sherri


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Gangrel & Waylon Mercy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Crusher and Bruiser


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. VKM & TK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Thug life Cena and Hug life TK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Maryse & Michelle McCool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. M&M Miz y Morrison, melting in her mouth but not in her hand.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Ryback's catchphrase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Hacksaw Duggan's  and The Godfather's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Kane's Mask


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Hunter's nose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Trips' sledgehammer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Drew's thick sword.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Fiend's teeth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. gingivitis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Candice Michelle's movie collection


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. TV MAni (This is literally a HARD one.)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Kane, Undertaker & The Fiend's res-erections


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Adam Cole aka la petite mort


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Wardlow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Micro Brawler peen.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Big Dick Johnson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Lil' Naitch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Mike Modest


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. THAT'S NOT A DICK, IT'S A DICK PIC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Hedwig and the Angry Inch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Shield Kurt Angle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Little Beaver


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Balor Club


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Omos's club


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Lars Sullivan and Kevin Sullivan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. AJ Styles & Goldberg in a BERRIED Alive match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Roman and Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Asuka & Kairi Sane in another BERRIED Alive match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pyro in shambles.

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. gold charbur*ger *and snitcher da hutt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Alexa Bliss & Iyo Sky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Summer Rae and Bully Ray


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Vince's Devils & Toxic Attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. SES with bald Serena.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Enzo & Big Ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Jackoffet Time


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Cactus Jackoff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Jackoff Tunney and Jackoff Brisco


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. The Genetic Jackhammerass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Outback Jackoff. wait, doesn't he post here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. glossing over events


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. gerbage mud wrasslin in a sandbox.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv Morgan & Chelsea vs. Zelina Vega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelina Vega vs Jillian Hall

Bonnw Nuit!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelina Vega vs. Jacy Jayne

Bonne nuit


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Zelina Vega vs Moondog Spot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Moondog Spot vs Moondog King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moondog Spot vs. The Fiend


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Fiend vs. Karrion Kross


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kross vs Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kross in a 3-second BERRIAL vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kross vs Brother Devon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kross vs. Scarlett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kross vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky Lynch vs. Jamie Hayter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter vs Rikishi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jamie Hayter vs. Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter vs. Gigi Dolin def worth      in the booty kan.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Very, very tough 

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose rematch  first match was a draw.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose Best of 7.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose 🤷‍♀️


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose 69 minute time limit draw.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose - Jacy Jayne's Panties on a Pole match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose - with HBIC on Omos's pole match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose vs. Cora Jade as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Hayter vs. Mandy Rose , Cora Jade,Shanky, Veer, and Juicy Jayne in a Poonjabi Prison match


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jamie Hater vs Butch Reed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Butch Reed vs JYD


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Butch Reed vs Papa Shango


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Butch Reed vs Mid South Ted Dibiase


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dude....tough one....

I love Butch but Ted in Mid-South?

Mid-South Ted Dibiase vs Memphis Randy Savage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time limit draw. lol

I loved both but Savage vs Terry Funk of that era.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Savage vs. Mr. T


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. HBK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs Lanny Poffo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs. Nikkita Lyons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Sasha Banks

our friend Legit in shambles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yes indeed

Savage vs Charlotte


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs. Every Samoan wrestler named Joe.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Raven


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs. Okada


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Jake The 🐍 Roberts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs. Eww Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs NXT 2.0 BAC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Steph


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

been there, done that. 

savage vs Andrade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lol 

Savage vs. Zelinalmas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs Bexter Lumis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs Straight Edge Society


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Savage vs. Gangrel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Savage vs. Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Edge vs The Edgeheads


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Edge vs Randy Orton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Edge vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins vs Gargano


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rollins vs Theory


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Theory vs MJF


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

MJF vs. John Morrison


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

John Morrison vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jeff Hardy vs The DUIsos


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Jeff Hardy vs. Bully Ray


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bully Ray vs Christian Cage


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Christian Cage vs. Cesaro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Christian Cage vs MVP


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Christian Cage vs. Booker T


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Christian vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Jericho vs Mil Muertes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Big Match John, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Jon Moxley kicking out at 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. Omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega & Don Callis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. JAS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Oldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. Brock Lesnar and Lashley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. Cain Velasquez, Kane, and Kane the Undertaker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. Chris Nowinski.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Darby Allin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. Sammy Guevara and his esposa.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. GargaNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Chris Jericho vs. Candice LeRae


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs. Candice Michelle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Chris Jericho 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

sonofabitch

Candice Michelle vs. Chris Jericho 2/3 falls


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. The List of Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. Jericock and The red rooster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Melina, Beth Phoenix & Santino Marella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs HLA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Kelly Kelly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. TayJay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. The Corporation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Omos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. Omos Falls Count Anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Omos inside a Hotel Erotica


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. Big Swole and Biggest Swole Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Vince McMahon & his hush money


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. Sexual Chocolate


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Shane-o-Mac's punches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. Lawler's piledriver.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. Veeralina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Alexa Bliss & The Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. Major Gunns and General Rection


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Candice Michelle vs King Booker, Queen Sharmell, Sir William Regal, and Sir Finlay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Candice Michelle vs. Queen Zelina, Carmella & Corey Simp


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Candice Michelle vs. AJ Lee


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

AJ Lee vs Amish Roadkill


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

AJ Lee vs Trish Stratus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trish Stratus vs Victoria


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Trish Stratus vs The Christmas Creature


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Trish Stratus vs Mickie James


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mickie James vs Jim Neidhart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs LayCool


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mickie James vs Misty Blue Simmes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mickie James vs Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Taryn Terrell vs Man Mountain Rock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Taryn Terrell vs Miro


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miro vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miro vs Goddess Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miro vs Marko Stunt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miro vs Eli Drake


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Miro vs. Malakai Black


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miro vs Johnny Gargano


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miro vs Charlotte Flair


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Miro vs The Spaceman Frank Hickey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miro vs Moose (the Moose that's currently with Impact and not the Mickie Knuckles Moose from over a decade ago).


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Miro vs. Mick Foley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miro vs Hall of Pain Mark Henry


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Miro vs Dirty White Boy Tony Anthony


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miro vs The Boogie Woogie Man Jimmy Valiant


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jimmy Valiant vs Buddy Landell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jimmy Valiant vs Sami Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs Ric Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens #FightForever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens II


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens III - they're just havin' fun, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens IV The Forbidden Door is open.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens V - that would be a disaster, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens VI feet under match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens VII - Last Time Ever (not really, Maggle)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens VIII- winner takes Manhattan match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens 9(.99, Maggle!)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens  lordTensai sucked.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sami Zayn vs The Magic Dragon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs R Truth


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sami Zayn vs Dr Frank


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs. Malakai Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs. Benoit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs. Seth Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth vs beth Phoenix


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. El Torito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs Marko Stunt


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Seth Rollins vs. Christopher Daniels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth vs Shanky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose NOT bleeding and NOT kicking out at 2 like Jon Moxley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth Rollins vs. Val Venis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs. AOP


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seth Rollins vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Joe Gacy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Mankind


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bray Wyatt vs. Dude Love


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Goldberg, Randy Orton & Roman Reigns


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Bray Wyatt vs. Evolution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Elite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Bayley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. his detractors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. The bloodline


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Vince McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. HHH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Selina de la Renta


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Santana Garrett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. IRS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Bo Dallas & Liv Morgan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Beth Phoenix and edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Big Match John & Nikki Bella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. BlackJack Mulligan and Jack Evans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Crappy Corbin & Madcrap Moss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs brie and Bryan Bella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Shane McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Reignstourage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs The Cock & Suck Connection


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Edge & Lita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. ZigIntyre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Abyss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs Papa Shango and Daddy MaLICC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. JeriKO & Uncle Jerik


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs Dude love and the love reactions.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Ministry of Darkness & The Brood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Koko B Ware and frankie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. that's not Sting, it's a picture of Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs Ric Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Hulk Hogan & Kiera Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Diesel and D-Cell his replacement.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Julia Hart Foundation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Will Ospreay and Bea Priestley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Malakai Black, Zelinalmas & Charlotte Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Ho train and The Rosebuds


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Road Warriors


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Braun and Brains Strowman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Gail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. SKINNER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Maxxine Du-PRI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Friar Ferguson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Doink the Clown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Goon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Batista


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Mongo McMichael


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Bron Breakker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Brock Lesnar in a shoot match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Sable in a shoot match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs JoJo in a shoot match,.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yowie Wowie

Bray Wyatt vs. Broken Matt Hardy (as seen between Decker's legs right now)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Wyatt Family Office


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Zach Gowen in a game of Hopscotch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Paul Heyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. Norman Smiley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Eww Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs. DUIsos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Bianca Borelair & The Street Borefits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. DAWG Ziggler II - Firefly Nut House rematch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt vs. Stone CHEL SHIV Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stone CHEL SHIV Austin vs Summer of CHELSHIV Rae


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer of CHELSHIV Rae vs. Layla CH*EL*SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer of CHELSHIV Rae vs. Andrade CH*EL*SHIV and Austin Idolo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Summer of CHELSHIV Rae vs. Queen Zelina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs Queen Charlotte


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. The Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs Dave Metzger and Aushole Open


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Sasha Banks & The Legit Lioness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. AJ Styles and some cuntissential jerk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina in a 3-second squash vs. Asuka & Kratosx23 in a BERRIED Alive match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina in a 3 second waste of time with quick Draw Rick McGraw and the even quicker sniffler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Big Show & Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Andre and Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Malakai Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*most of the new smileys came from my extensive list I sent cat but still no







They denied







too.









Queen Zelina vs. Booker T


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. The Billionaire Princess Steph, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Jerry Crusher which he would Blackwell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Velveteen Dreamella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Ruby SoHoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Jim Cornette


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Princess Victoria. actual wrestler.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs Colt Cabana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Theory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs, Darby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Angel Garza


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. The genesis of McGillicutty


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Andrade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Charlotte


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Hornswoggle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 

Queen Zelina vs. James Ellsworth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. King Booka


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Sharmelle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. The Queen of Spades


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Burger Brody King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Queen Zelina vs. Doudrop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Queen Zelina vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Jinder

Bonne Nuit.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. The Way


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Maximum Male Models


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cora Jade vs Tony D'Angelo


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Cora Jade vs Roxanne Perez


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cora Jade vs Santos Escobar


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Cora Jade vs Meiko Satomura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cora Jade vs Maryse


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Cora Jade vs Victoria


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cora Jade vs Mandy Rose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Jacy Jayne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs. Ivory


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Ivory vs. Jazz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ivory vs Tiffany Stratton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiffany Stratton vs. Sherri Martel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tiffany Stratton vs Terri Runnels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiffany Stratton vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiffany Stratton vs Miss Hancock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A veritable cockfight. 

Miss Hancock vs Omos a foot long


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. *D*x That's a pretty big D.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Julia Hart Foundation aka The House of Blacked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. The Long Riders, one of whom became The Goon eventually.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Toxic Attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. The Z-Man and a z-pak.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Oldberg & Bork


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. aj styles and ace.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Team Hole (Nia, Bliss and Aus). Ice the retro kid often referenced the Blisshole. 😆


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Pyro unsubscribing and not watching anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Jake Hager and gershitneck the horror.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Gift of Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Mae Young's hand and Smackdown's fist.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Hannah 18 & IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Edging (Edge and Sting)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. That's not Edging, that's a picture of Edging 

(we need a JBL smiley lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Lilly and Rocco because she likes playing with toys.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Cock Breastnar

(we need the :Brock smiley too lmfao)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I proposed some to Cat. I can show you the ones I have later.

Miss Hancock vs. Big John Studd and the Diamond Studd.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Miss Kitty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Little Beaver

1100 to 15.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. CSRO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Rok-C


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Roxxi Laveaux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Stacy Keibler 

only 6 more posts to a palindrome...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Keibler vs. Riddle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Mister Woods


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Xavier, Francesca, Brad, and Paige.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Mr. McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. The genetic Jackhammer and Oldberg's weak ass finishing move/


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Shane-o-Mac & BA-BA-BA-BA-BRAUN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. David Flair and Billy Kidman.

The palindrome has passed and I am still here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Kink of Kinks :trips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Scott Steiner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Christy Hemme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Gail Kim


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Torrie Wilson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Shark BOI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Evil Uno


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Hancock vs. The Question Mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. LayCool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Submission Sorority


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Dom Ripley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. JYD


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. AOP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. The Twin Towers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Hurt Business


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. The Heenan Family


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Miss Hannah 18


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Tiny deek aussie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Baddies


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Hancock vs. Sensational Sherri


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs him again.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

holy shiet 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Miss Hancock vs. Lita


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Hancock vs. Edge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. JBL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs Moustache Mountain


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss hancock vs. Gallus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Booker T


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Hancock vs. Queen Sharmell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs The Red Cock Rooster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Zeb Colter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Mr. Fuji


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Yokozuna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs Chrome's Decker sig


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Firefox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs Chastity


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Fruity Pebbles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss hancock vs The Cock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Jericock Appreciation Sauceity


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. D-Lo Brown and Malakai Black


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Cocken Matt Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs.Jeff Hardy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. The Natural Disasters in a dark match only lit by gaslight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Sami Callihan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Switchblade Jay White and the Switchblade Conspiracy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Akira Tozawa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs The Ministry of Darkness


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Higher Power


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Miss Elizabeth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Brandi Rhodes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Sunny Days


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Penelope Ford

15K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Jade Cargill

Congrats on 15k









I've been waiting for it. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. Sunny and her pokemon avatar vulva sore


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. The Bella Twins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. The Batten twins


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs.The Giant Paul Lauria who was maybe 5'6''or 5'4''


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Riiiihoooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs.Hacksaw Jim Duggan HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Waylon Mercy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs. B-Fab and B-Flab aka Doudrop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Big Match John


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss hancock vs Okada, Tanahashi, Misawa, and Kobashi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Hancock vs. Jake The Snake Roberts 🐍


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Hancock vs. Duhop


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Hancock vs.Roman is a wank pheasant.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Hancock vs. Stacy Keibler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Darby Allin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Mizdow


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Stacy vs. The Miz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Johnny Swinger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Johnny Wrestling & Candice Wrestling #Top3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Joe Gacy


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Stacy vs. JAS (jericho appreciation society)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. The Powers of Pain


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Stacy vs. AOP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. The Shield


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Balor's club.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Damian Priest's beautiful voice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. the noxious gasbag about to raise a stench on WF.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Dawg Ziggler & The Ministry of Barkness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs.Mrs. Cleavage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Abyss, Father Mitchell & Judas Mesias


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. The Briscos and The Briscoes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. the other renowned UFC fighter Lesnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy
vs.
he hails from
GREEN
BAY
WISCONSINNNNNN-uh
MISTEEEEEEEEEER
KENNEDYYYYYYYYYY
..........
KENNEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Umanga


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Sir William Regal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Mean Street Pussy Posse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. The Dollhouse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Pete Gaslightson probably his padre. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Postman Pearce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Mahal Monitor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Alisha Edwards


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Dark Allie


1.7k to go


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Kris Statlander


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Carmella Decesare


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Paige VanZant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Winter


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Stacy vs. Andrade El Idolo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Miss Stacy vs. Alba Fyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miss Stacy vs. Isla Dawn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Dawn Marie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Asuka in a Berried Alive match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Gigi Dolin in a blindfold match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Ralphus in a bra and panties match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Xia Brookside


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Aoife Valkyrie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Eva Marie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss Dawn vs. Bianca Belair
Sorry, didn't see that chelsea beat me to Maryse.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. aj styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn in a 3-second berrial vs. Goldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Oldberg y gaslight in a 3 seconds is all they can go match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Austin and The Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs Omega and 69 me Don Callis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Hogan, Flair & Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. The Wrestling Observer HOF


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Meiko Satomura & Iyo Sky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. The Ass boys


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Eric Bischoff & HLA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Jungle Boy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs the grieving Eastwood after she destroys The Viper.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Drew McIntyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawg vs. _Rusov_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs SHIVV-EAUX-NOOO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Otis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs The Beautiful People.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. The List of Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. the 1004 positions of Jericock.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Anna JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs.









Forgot to include this gif in my pm. 

PS @CJ loved Isla Dawn.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Alba Fyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla dawn vs Tay Melo and carmelo Hayes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Good News Barrett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. The Coming Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. The Ministry of Dawness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs The Ebony Express


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Isla Dawn vs. The B Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs The Yetay.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Scarlett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs Liv


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tough one

Isla Dawn vs. Liv - Rematchamania


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv because dawn's day is over vs Satnam Singh


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Ronda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Miss Elivabeth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Luna Vachon


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Liv vs. the Miz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Finn Balor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs. Paige


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Edge and Lita's live sex celebration


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Vince McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Linda McMahon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Ric Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv. vs Charlotte and Andrade Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Zelinalmas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Bo Dallas and Bray


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Malakai Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Julia hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Jamie Hayter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs x in a battle of roman numerals.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Enzo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Big Ass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Charlotte


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

liv vs Evil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Shayna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs. Donovan Morgan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Jessamyn Duke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Marina Shafir




38 to 30k


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Lacey Evans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Enzo and Bo Dallas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Edge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Precious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Britt Baker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Tori aka Terri Poch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Thunder Rosa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Chelsea Green


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Cody


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FUCK CODY!!!!!!


Liv vs Allysin Kay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Page 600 

Liv vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs MVP tik tok....tik tok...tik tok...tik tok


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Liv vs. Paige VanZant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv vs Steph


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Stephanie McMahon vs. Shane McMahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shane vs WCW Shane


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Shane vs. Flying shane








(twas the only gif I could find)


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Shane vs. James Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

James Storm vs Cowboy Bill Watts


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

James Storm vs. Cowboy Bob Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

James Storm vs a storm is coming Jade Cargill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jade Cargill vs. Kiera Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jade Cargill vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Kiera Hogan vs Red Velvet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jade Cargill & Kiera Hogan vs. TayJay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TayJay vs The bellas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TayJay vs. The Dark Order


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TayJay vs Demolition


----------



## DanWhatever (5 mo ago)

TayJay (dressed as Demolition?) -vs- Sasha & Naomi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TayJay vs Gigi Dolin and Jacy Jayne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TayJay vs The Baddies


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Baddies vs Dr D David Schlutz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

David Schultz vs John Stossel Don Muraco


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Don Muraco vs Mr Fugi in a Fugi Vice reunion match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Muraco vs Don Kernodle


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Don Muraco vs Don Eagle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Muraco vs Don Callis


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Don Muraco vs. Dean Malenko


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Muraco vs Isla Dawn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. CM Punk, Kenny Omega, The Young Bucks, Hangman, Colt Cabana & Tony Khan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Dark Order


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Roman Reigns retaining via interference from an Uce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. the selfless Bryan Danielson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Chris Jericho winning his feuds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. CM Punk running AEW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. 60 threads regarding the Punk/Elite situation being opened


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. the missing sixth match I noted earlier.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. WS signing ex-WF rejects


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. a mountain of new gers. They should be reunited.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Chelsea falling asleep before RAW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Go to bed go directly to bed. Do not pass go. do not collect $200.

Isla Dawn vs. Thunder Rosa's "injury."


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Charlotte I don't think Toni has had a run.,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Solo Sikoa ruining things


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. her missing ass.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. her missing smile










🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chef's kiss

Toni Storm vs Juice Robinson Beat the cock Clock challenge


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Britt Baker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jade Cargill


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Toni Storm vs Misty Blue Simmons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Orange Cassidy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Madison Rayne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Lance Storm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

64K 🧡💙

Toni Storm vs. Thunder Rosa


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> Toni Storm vs. Thunder Rosa


Rosa lost her smile 

So the next match should be..

Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That's a tough one, bud 😂

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter II - Lingerie Pillow Fight rematch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter III- Yapapi Strapon match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter IV - Tables, Ladders & Scissors match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter V- Eaten Buried Alive match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter VI - Balls Count Anywhere match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter VII- Omos pole match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter VIII - First Blood match with Jon Moxley as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 69


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter Xvidz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 711 *slurp*ee match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 12 - Best Rematchamania Ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 13- double tap...out.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 14 - Punjabba Prison match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 15 times ain't enough match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 16 WOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter almost legal 17 match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 18+


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter in a she told me she was 19 officer.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter XXalmost there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter XXI - I'll drink to that!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 22


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 23


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 24


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙 💙💙

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 25


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🧡 

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 26


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙



Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 27 would pay to see this.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 28

We're very close


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We're just edging right now.










Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter 29


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. Jamie Hayter XXX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm/Jamie Hayter vs Moolah and Mae Young in a cool down match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Storm vs. MJF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm vs. in a handicap match. Bet she's been 2-on-1 before.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 

Toni Storm vs. Wardlow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs The Egg (also ovaries)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. FTR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs Low Ki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Goldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Leaving the first G on his name.









Wardlow vs Ramen Reigns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Oldberg & Hoeman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoeman. Jesus

Wardlow vs AJ Styles and falling off the edge of a flat earth.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. The Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. gynecomastia. He def. is safe from that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. The Genetic Jackhammer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs Elsa Jean


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Kali Roses


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Cookie Monster Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Tony Khan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Nick Khan and Teijo Khan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Imperium


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Retribution

734 to 14


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. The Young Bucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs Ace Steel and WF's Ace


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Orange Cassidy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Powerhouse Hobbs with Julia Hart " hands on managing" Powerhouse


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Zelina Vega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Elsa Jean's older sister Liv Morgan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Giulia


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Jacy Jayne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Juvi Juice


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. CAWdy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Cody Hall.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Kenny BAH GAWD Omega's cats 🐱


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Sunny's 🐱 Walking in the steps of  and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs Brock cucking Lesnar


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Lock Breastnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Batista's diction


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Melina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Miss Hancock

142 posts today HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Anna JAS & The TAYbal Chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

taybal chief Chef's kiss


Wardlow vs. a meat and greet with Jamie Hayter and Rebel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Taryn Terrell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Angelina Love when she still looked good.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow vs. Christy Hemme


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wardlow vs. Mickie James


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Beth Phoenix


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Trish


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Bianca Borelair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Marti Belle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Dexter Lumis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Randy Boreton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. The Eww Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. The League of Nations


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Britt Baker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs.HLA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. DAWG Ziggler & RUSOV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Rihooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Lita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Luna Vachon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. The Gift of Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE Mickie James vs. Hardcore Cuntry Mickie James


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Cunt of Personality


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Nicole Bass


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Santina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Chelsea Green & Matt "The Chelsimp" Cardona


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Charlotte and Andrade Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Zelinalmas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Sara Del Rey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Kris Statlander


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. DOOM


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Dom Ripley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Elix Skipper


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie James vs. Nikki Cross


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Mickie James vs. Madison Rayne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cora Jade vs Nikkita Lyons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cora Jade vs. Jacy Jayne


----------



## DanWhatever (5 mo ago)

Jacy Jayne -v- Doudrop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jacy Jayne vs Gigi Dolin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gigi Dolin vs Darby


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gigi Dolin vs Nikki A.S.H.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gigi Dolin vs Tay Melo


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Tay Melo.

Tay Melo vs. Funaki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tay vs. Anna JAS


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Anna JAS vs Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. Kilynn King


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. Satnam Singh

can't believe Hungman lost.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. Jon Moxley

Hangman BERRIED!!! I love it, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. drinking in the gift of Jericock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. UFCM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fucking genius 

Anna JAS vs. The Young Cucks managed by Cuckerson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. Dwayne The Cuck Cuckerson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. Gerbage wrestling and Outback Gerk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. Permaban Anna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't keep up with you.

Anna JAS vs. JASgan and his eyerolls


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

lol

 🔫

Anna JAS vs. Orange JASsidy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. dyslexic AJStyles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. The Bloodline, Brock, Oldberg & VKM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. Nikki ASH


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Anna JAS vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Alexa Bliss.

Alexa Bliss vs. Taka Michinoku


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Julia hart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Maxxine Dupri


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Vipress


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Deonna Purrazzo


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Alexa Bliss vs. Jon Moxley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. AJ Styles & Roman Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. gOldberg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Hangman & Young Bucks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Punk, Larry and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Tony Khan listening to CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs. Tyler Blacked


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs King Cuerno


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Brains Strowman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun Strowman & Wendy Choo Choo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss vs Anthony Bowens


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Murphy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ah a multi time rematch  

Bliss vs Charlotte


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Gail Kim


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Lacey Evans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Toyota


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs JBL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Big Match John, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Buff Bagwell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Austin and the Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Theory and Aries


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Jake The 🐍 Roberts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Shawn Michaels and God


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Nation of Domination


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Omos A Super Hero Nikki A.S.S.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Miz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Big Dick Dudley and Val Venis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Godfather


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Tyler Bates


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Lashley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. MVP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs the little dude who used to manage Lashley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Lio Rush & Finn Balor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Lacey Von Erich


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah that guy 

Bliss vs Mizark Henry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Mascarita Sagrata


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. R-Truth & Drake Maverick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Willie Mack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. El Torito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Shayna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Riiiiiihoooooo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Ivelisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Train


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Big Bossman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Maki Itoh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Chyna


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Veda Scott


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Ivory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Black Scorpion


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Alba Fyre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Alundra Blayze


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Marlena


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs The Pope D'Angelo Dinero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Scott Steiner


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Mickie james


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Kaitlyn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. AJ Lee


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Eve Torres


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Moolah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Ric Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Mae young


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Shida


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Melina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Maria


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs EC3


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. Nia Jax


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bliss vs Doudrop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa Bliss vs. FTR


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alexa Bliss vs Karrion Kross


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kross vs Scarlett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scarlett vs The Bunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scarlett vs Paige


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. The Bella Twins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Road Warriors


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scarlett vs Sunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Z-Man and Zpak


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. Dr. of Thuganomics


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Bull Nakano


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. Iyo Sky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Samoan Joes Reigns and Joe.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. The DUIsos & Solo Sighoa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scarlett vs Molly Holly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Retribution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. Summer Rae


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs M.O.M


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scarlett vs P.M.S.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs every single NWO "member"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. Super Ministry Of Darkness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Fred Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. CAWdy rHHHodes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Big Swole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Scarlett vs. Big Show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Scarlett vs Zelinalmas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Charlotte Flair & Malakai Black


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. Brie Mode and Bryan Bella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. CAWdy & Brandi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. Chardrade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Big Match John & Big 👀 Nikki


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs Kiera and her dad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. That doesn't work for me, Brother Nero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. Diamante and Kiera


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Jade Cargill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. Ember Moon and Jade Catalanotto


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Jade Catgill & The Big D'oh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. Beefy Brody King


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Glamarella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs iiconics


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Mordy Royce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs Cuntissential Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Zelinalmas vs. Cuntisstyles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs gerber's manbaby food, now with added chips.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelimalmas vs. Germ The Gerk Gerbage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs gas and germ bannage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Jim Cornette & Brian Last


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. Steph and HGH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Roman & Vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. Los Ingobernables


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Theory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs KC The Roman Slayer Navarro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. KC Armstrong & Alexa Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zelinalmas vs. TayJAS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Braylexa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs The Powers of Pain


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Ospreay and bea Priestley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. The Elite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs BoLiv


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Breakkora


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. BryMode


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. The Reignstourage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs S&D Security


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Maggle Cole & JBL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Sisters abigail and abifail


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. The Jiz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs Jizmorrison


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Maryse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs Eva Marie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Adam Cole & Britt Baker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs TK and soulmate UFCM Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Scott Steiner & Samoa Joe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. skinny-fat Punk and Fat Joey Samoey

History is made @Chelsea
















Thank you.🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Lacey Evans & Crappy Corbin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Braylexa vs Meiko Satomura, the woman that's scared to face Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You rock, HBIC!

Braylexa vs Omos and Jade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Viscera & Trish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Ahmed Johnson and Prime Sunny Days


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Edge & Lita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Balor and face Fuck Me Finn fan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Haha, I remember that. Also "Finnish on my face" 

Braylexa vs. Kami


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Ludvig Borga's Finnisher


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Banhausen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

_chef's kiss_

Braylexa vs WS Dream Team Banned Banderson and Circle Gerkhin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Jessamyn Duke & Marina Shafir


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs.







and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Sable &









(I think this used to be the :brock smiley back in the day, I found it on google images lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

add it to the thread.







I can add the Flair pervy tongue one later. 

Braylexa vs. Brock Anderson and Lexi Nair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Malakai Black & Julia Hart


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Braylexa vs Trish Stratus and Christian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Braun and Carmella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Enzo & Big Ass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Big Booty Bex and yokozuna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Solo Sigh-oa & The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Jeff Hardy, his red solo cup and Aaron Solo.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. 5 Star Giulia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. the real Julia hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Wardlow & MJF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Cawdy and Dustin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. The Bloodline & RK-Broldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs.














 Can they coexist?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray














lexa vs. Anna JAS & her TAYbal Chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray














lexa vs Doom


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. CM Punk & AJ Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Omos & MVP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Mark Henry & Leanna Decker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

braylexa vs







and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Jeff Hardy, Sunny & The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs 2.0 (BAC) and The Sandman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Apollo Crews & Megan Morant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs Team Tongue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. AJ Styles & "stupid soccer mom hair"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs.







the fusion of Big Match John and Nikki Bella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Cora Jade & Jade Cargill


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

braylexa vs Stang y Darby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. The House of Blacked Julia Hart Foundation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. CorMella


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Honky Tonk Man & Santino Marella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs.
















8 to tie.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. JBL & Maggle Cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs Viscera and One Man gang


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Trish Stratus & IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Alex Riley and The Jiz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Seth FRANKLIN Rollins & The Honey in the Skank Briefcase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs







EWW DAY SUCKS!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Hoeman Reigns & Bianca Borelair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Punk and Fred


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. AOP & ACP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 

Braylexa vs. Charly Caruso & Cathy Kelley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Mr. Kennedy and Hornswaggle, Maggle.

one away


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Top 15 Chelsea... And Top 3 Gargano


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs AOP and ACP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🥳 🎉

Braylexa vs. Lucha House Party


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Lucha Underground


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. RAW Underground


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Buried Alive and Berried Alive


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Braysuka


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 Pyro's dream team. 

Braylexa vs Brayokozuna


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes indeedy 

Braylexa vs. (Cuntis)Styles & Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. The Mean Street Pussies Posse


100 to 14


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Moxley bleeding while kicking out at 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Bloody Mox and Blading Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Garganosaurus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Garganormansmiley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Pip Sabian & Penelope Pitstop :corny

300 until 200K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I did not realize that.

Braylexa vs. Carlos colonoscopy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs.







and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE and voguing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. Kane & The Bunny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs Team Tea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braylexa vs. Adam and Maggle Cole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. irresponsible people who call themselves EVPs and couldn’t fucking manage a Target


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chef's kiss

Braylexa vs Eva


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braylexa vs. The 200K Reacts Man


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci Beaucoup    







Je'taime









SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE grants Braylexa a rematch because I probably was on the GOOSE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs. Braylexa III - Old Rants Rules match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE now powered by HOSK!







vs. Braylexa IV Forbidden Back door match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs. Braylexa V with Bryan Danielson as the special guest referee


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs. Ric Flair - 60 minute Iron Man Match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs. Oldberg, Reigns & Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs Brock, Cena, and Orton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs. CM Punk, Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Hangman & Colt Cabana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs. NWO, Bullet Club, and Ballet Club aka Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie James vs. Trish Stratus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs Trish I don't know whom to pick.







A time limit draw.

59 to TV-14


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish with   as the special guest referees


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish in a





















leaves town match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish with  on commentary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish but dressed as Amish women.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish with  at ringside


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish with I am the Game playing nonstop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish with Xero News tweets on the titantron


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish in a Nation of Domination ie BLACKED match


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mickie vs, Mandy Rose
Mickie vs. Mandy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish in a TV-MAtch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish in a buried alive match


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mickie vs. Trish III strap match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish with Maggle on commentary


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish with Corey Graves simping over them on commentary while Carmella isn't paying attention


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish nude in a naked ploy for ratings.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish in a hush money on a pole match


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mickie vs. Lita in a live procreation on a pole match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in a Kiss SHIVV'S ass match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in an Eater of Worlds match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in a bra and micro thong match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Holly SHIV match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in an oral exposition exhibition.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Super S.E.X. Moderation match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

trish vs Mickie in a spelling bee.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie with Dashing Rachel and Hannah 18 on commentary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Let's Get Ready to SUCK IT!!! match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Who Let The  Out? match with Sunny as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a shoot match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish in a Loser Becomes AEW EVP match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in a First Cry match. I'm sure the tears are delicious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Gerbage Championship Wrestling match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mickie vs. Trish on the loser must mate date this guy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish in a Lock Breastnar match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

trish vs Mickie in a hardcore Circle Gerk is crying like a little bitch match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a This Is Not Okay  match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in a look at Bex's tongue match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a CHELSEA CALLED ME A   match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

genius chef's kiss.💋

Trish vs Mickie vs the report smiley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Chelsea Kicked My Ass, So I'm Gonna Call Her A Guy match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in Chelsea probably called me a bitch too match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a CHELSEA, RETIRE NOW!!!  OR I START -ing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LFG, CHELSEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Trish vs Mickie in how women look at the gerkhin match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a No Lies Detected match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in a give it straight to the gerk.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a ROFL  Ofc  Sad to see,  that  match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in oh look gerbage is







again match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Germ Germadson match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in the over/under on how long unwelcome gerbage isn't


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in an IT'S CHRISTOPHER. match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a you must love Russia match flag match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a CHELSHIVVING HURTS MY FEELINGS  match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in a GTFO to sniffles y germs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Fight Foreger match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in I'm totally not a stalkger match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a WF Scheduled Maintenance match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a curse you WF servers match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Sad to see,  That WF servers crash  Because modz are corrupt  Yes, I am talking to you, Chelsea  match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in sit down and go eat your gerbers, you little bitch match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a GERRIED ALIVE match #StahpWatching #Unsubscribeh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I 💙 you. 
Trish vs Mickie It will be a cold day in hell when people like that POS match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙💙💙

Trish vs. Mickie in an Elimination Chamb*er match (this one might be brutal 😅)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOLY SHIV!!!

















Trish vs Mickie in an Oh Look, gerbil just embarrassed himself in runts again match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Nothing New Under The ☀ match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in don't drink the kool-aid match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Brat Boil match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in I've had enough of this Passive Aggressive little bitch match.









update: 16.4 replies. 15 to 14


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Sting Stingerson match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in Lance that boil match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in the Longest Rematchamania In History


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs Mickie in a rematch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a banned banderson got treated like Ronda match.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Barbed Wire rope match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Trish vs. Mickie in a This Is Brilliant, Maggle! match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie







match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Firefly Fun House match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in SHIV liked her leaks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOSK!!!! 

Trish vs. Mickie in an Ash Ashbenson match


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Damn you Chelsea, you beat me to it lol
Trish vs. Mickie in a space ball 1 match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in stahp reportinger match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Mortal Kombat Fight


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs Mickie in a GTA V fight with the cops involved.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!









Trish vs. Mickie in a pillow fight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in an Angry Birds match


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mickie vs Trish in a Plants vs. Zombies match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mickie vs. Trish in a RAW Underground Fight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a countdown match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Fall And Pray match ⌛


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Someone Hosked Stinger LOL That's Not Stinger That's A Hosk Of Stinger match, Maggle!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs. Mickie in a match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Mimosa match with special host


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Championship Contenders Match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Gift of CHELSHIVVICHO match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in First Mox match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Mox Out At 2 match


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Fire Fox match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie with Chroman Reigns as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in SHIV am slow match

14 went up 1


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs. Mickie in a rematch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Tie-Break


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie vs TV 14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a FINALLY The Cock Has Cummed match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in eyes on ace 13 match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Loser Joins WF match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Loser joined WS match.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs. Mickie in a loser joins the Dark Order match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in that kid needs a


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Reddit match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a HAIL CHELSHIV match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Minutes Ago You Had 202,202 Likes And I Missed The Moment match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I screen shot it. Seriously. lol

Trish vs. Mickie vs the Grim Reapger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Victoria's Secret SwimSuit match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs Mickie in a







match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a King of Mani Hearts match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie







LIVia match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡

Love that pun 

Trish vs. Mickie vs. a new challengerk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Mutual GOOSING! and HOSKING!







session.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a TV-MAryse match #PourquoiEsTuSiBelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are so smart. I googled it and there is a vid named that. chef's kiss. 

Trish vs. Mickie in a TV-MAni TV-MArquee double feature.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a TV-MArk Henry match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Lickie  I'll allow it. Now Kiss.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lickie  I love it, Maggle!

Trish vs. Mickie vs. delusional Hoeman Reigns simps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie vs. go look at my last post there.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Trish vs. Mickie in a pronounce Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoc match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Boneyard match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in a FEED THEM MORE! match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie in a Rybutt for a Rybutt match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish vs. Mickie in I never thought I'd get an erection erector set on WF match until I watched some Umani.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Trish vs. Mickie vs. Umanga :regal:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so tempted. Fuck it.

Umanga vs Jimmy Wang Yanga.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Umalakai Black in a Temptation Island match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs The Manga called Sting


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. The Great Khali & The Mahal Monitor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. The DUIsos & Solo Sigh-oa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs. 3 minute Warning


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Daddy Umagic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs Scissor Me Daddy Asuka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Asuka SCISSORED! UNSUBSCRIBEH!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs Ascar smashed, stacked, and berried


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Kenny Umanga


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs Samoa Joe Anoai

1374 to 13


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Ace Jannetty Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs. Oldberg who moves like a glacier.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Shane-o-Mac being 1-0 against Reigns in singles matches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs. Mount Rushmore Roman who is < Top 3 GargaNO!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Kane making El Torito a world champion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs the difference between CHELSHIVVING and CHELSHIWING


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. TV-PG being beaten, victimized and conquered


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Umark Henry


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Umanga vs. Mark Sterling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs. Nick Khan and TK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Umanga vs. Kris Statlander

I like your idea, you can start


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Umanga vs. Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos a Super Hero vs. Nikki A.S.S.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omos vs Blisstits and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos vs. Veeralina


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omos vs. RihoDelRioooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos vs. Miiiiiiroooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omos vs. Ruby SoHoooooooooooooo


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Omos vs. The Question Mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omos vs Big John Studd


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Big John Studd vs. Kamala


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big John Studd vs Stunning Steve Austin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stunning Steve Austin vs. Dwayne The Cock Johnstonecold


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stunning Steve Austin vs. Chartbuster Disco Inferno


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stunning Steve Austin vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stunning Steve Austin vs Dr. Death Steve Williams


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stunning Steve Austin vs. Theory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stunning Steve Austin vs. UFCM Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Colt Cabana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs Superkick Party


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Jake Hager


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs Dom Ripley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Dog Faced Gremlin #Arf #Woof


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs Big Bad Booty Daddy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Steiner 2.0


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs Rowan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Rowan's spider 🕷


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. Cawdy's dog Pharoah


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Rowan's mask 🐑

(am I crazy or there was a horny GIF called :woolcock: or something like that? 🤣)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs Raven

There was. It was a guy fucking a sheep. Named for a poster named woolcock. I think he made it. I wish it were still here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Braun Strowman & Nicholas

LMAO I knew it. I remember you using it when you mentioned wanting to be friends with Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs Jeff hardy's BAC

Any port in a storm, eh?  I loved that smiley.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Lock Breastnar & Paul Heyman

Haha, yep, it was hilarious 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs.







and It's Hogan!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. The DUIsos in a sXe match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. Crybabies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Hoeman Reigns & Solo Sigh-oa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. SHIVV soloing sikoa and the last thing you've eaten thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn 

UFCM Punk vs. The Blisstits complaining


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. The Flock and :woolcock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Cock Woolesnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Germophobe Dean Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. Rutger Hauger whatever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. I made that pun without even realizing it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. Jack Swagger


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. The Eww Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. Gargano and DammitChrist


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Gargano and Kentucky34


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. Hannah and the blue dot guy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. Dashing Rachel and The Divas Era


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

UFCM Punk vs. asuka









Congrats on 16.5k









I have to go now. Please take care. 💙  🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

UFCM Punk vs. AJ Lee 

Merci beaucoup 

À bientôt 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kenny Omega vs. The Alpha Male Monty Brown


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Kenny Omega vs. CM Punk- Chicago Street Fight match.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Kenny Omega vs The Great Muta


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Kenny Omega vs. CM Punk- North Carolina Falls Count Anywhere Match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega with Tony Khan as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega in a custody of Larry match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega with  as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega with this weird alien/dog hybrid at ringside.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega in an NXT contract on a pole match

(I need to request some Trips smilies next time lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega in a Lord knows we have a lot of them, just a taste for now:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega in an All Of Them Are Great And The Second One Reminds Me Of The King Of Mani Hearts match 👑


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega vs BTC in a 3-way I AM YOUR  match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega vs. Skye Blue in a 💙 is the Colour match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega vs. Skye Blue vs Omos in a Blacked Tower of Womb match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega vs. Skye Blue vs Omos vs. Julia Hart in a Sex-Pack Challenge Honey in the Skank match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. CM Punk vs. Kenny Omega vs. Skye Blue SHIVV match. 

Your message was amazing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙💙💙💙

Skye Blue vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Skye Blue vs SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Misty Blue Simmes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. bWo

b might stand for something else


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I do not know what you mean, Little Bad Girl. 

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs.The Blue Meanie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. confused R-Truth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs TOXIFIED Gigi Dolin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs The Blue Blazer


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Mandy Rose &


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. The Blu Brothers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Red Velvet ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. The Red Cock Rooster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. The Black Hart 🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. The Black 🦂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. SKY BLOOD MOX 🩸🩸🩸🩸🩸


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs The Blade


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. 3-Post Warning


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 
SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs The Coming Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. The Eww Day & The Booedline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Anna JAS and her Taybal Chief drinking it in, man!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Blue Hand Angelo Parker & Reddy Magic Matt Minard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are the reine of puns. 

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. 16K screaming hulkamaniacs.

oh,you did it!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. I just realized you are so close to 65K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. I did not realize it either.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Chicago Muffin Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Add that smiley admin mofos! obey me! I am your roi.  



SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. sky blue's blueberry muffin.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Julia Hart's Foundation


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Prime Stacy Kiebler in a climb SHIVV'S greased pole match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. 1997 Sable & Sunny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Moolah and Mae Young.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Vince's Devils










I remember when Pyro had no idea who they were, and after I told him he was like "of course you would choose these untalented bitches over my ASUKA!!! BERRIAL!!!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver. I am putting them over but still coming out on top.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs. Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver part deux - see the official thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKY BLUE SHIVV 💙💙💙💙💙 vs.Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver part trois







I'm tappin'.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOSK!









Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne Lick Fight Forever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel



TV-MAni before Dynamite - yay or nay?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel II-SHIVV NEEDS MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that GIF 

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel vs. Doutzen Kroes and Karlie Kloss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I know. I sent you the perma permadsen taking his wife for an ultrasound gif after you used that gif.

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel vs. Doutzen Kroes and Karlie Kloss just made my laptop flip.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel vs. Doutzen Kroes and Karlie Kloss vs. Barbara Palvin and Martha Hunt

One more team in order to turn this into an Eli-mani-tion Chamber match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let Me In that chamber.

















Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel vs. Doutzen Kroes and Karlie Kloss vs. Barbara Palvin and Martha Hunt Bring it!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel vs. Doutzen Kroes and Karlie Kloss vs. Barbara Palvin and Martha Hunt vs. Erin Heatherton and Romee Strijd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel vs. Doutzen Kroes and Karlie Kloss vs. Barbara Palvin and Martha Hunt vs. Erin Heatherton and Romee Strijd sounds awesome but I find the lack of sausage disturbing. too much of a vagatarian diet.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Stella Maxwell and Josephine Skriver vs. Elsa Hosk and Cara Delevingne vs. Adriana Lima and Candice Swanepoel vs. Doutzen Kroes and Karlie Kloss vs. Barbara Palvin and Martha Hunt vs. Erin Heatherton and Romee Strijd vs. your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Jon Moxley kicking 2 seconds into the match and bleeding out at 2.... hold on....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Mox who doesn't want to lose two consecutive title matches.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Sammy Guevara's butt #NotBad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hornyjail gif. You should post that in the thread so I can use it.

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Mox stealing his moves and kicking out at two agayn.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me going from an Ambrose fan to a Moxley hater


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SHIVV going ballistic if Danielson does lose to Blood Lostly.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. I think Ace is supporting Moxley, just like he supported Reigns after he beat The Fiend


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a









He is jealous that your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. is better than Styles flop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Styles' head that needs to be kicked in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Styles' gettting his balls kicked in too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Shaky Nakamura and the C.E.S.A.R.O. section


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. God mode brock and Brie Mode


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Hobbs & Starks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Hobbs and Shaw.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Swerve & Shrekspeare


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Dan Lambert and danhausen

My reaction score is getting close.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. The Booedline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Tay Cunti and Anna JAS-the Bootyline.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me not paying attention to the current match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me too, sister yet the crowd is chanting THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. I just saw that Shrekspeare bump, that was nice


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. I didn't.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me waiting for the main event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. you getting tucked in later for a good cause.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me blushing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. you being all about the red now. 💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Seredna Deeb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. stinko malenko


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Athena and Roma


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs me not watching until Danielson shows up. 

I did it. @Chelsea maybe Bonne Nuit?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me trying not to tap out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me loving that GIF  and me realizing that you surpassed 203K reacts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. that's what this post meant.









Which Wrestler is/was better? Pick winning Wrestler vs a...


your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. I just saw that Shrekspeare bump, that was nice :ROFLMAO:




www.wrestlingforum.com





merci beaucoup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. 24 more minutes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. me needing 9 posts to 65K


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Judas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC I think banderas has disappeared.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs me needing alone time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. you needing 2 more posts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. get me over tthe top Mani.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. YOU DID IT!!!! 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. merci beaucoup HBIC Je'taime 💙 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. Je t'aime aussi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. Je t'aime aussi  LFG Bryan!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. Je t'aime aussi  vs. BRYAN TAPPED JERICOCK OUT!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. Je t'aime aussi  vs. BRYAN TAPPED JERICOCK OUT!!!! Jericock confirmed circumcis  ed.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. Je t'aime aussi  vs. Bonne nuit 🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. SKY BLUE SHIVV vs. Becky Lynch vs BTC vs. Stevie Turner 💙 vs. Je t'aime aussi  vs. Bonne nuit 🧡 vs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs.







me job?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs. Finn Balor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

your next AEW World Champion Bryan Danielson! vs.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Bryan Danielson vs. Brock Lesnar


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Brock Lesnar vs Mark Mero


The battle for Sable.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brock Lesnar vs MJF


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Brock Lesnar vs. Spanky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Zach Gowen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Big Match John


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.

vs.

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.

vs.
icock


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Brock Lesnar vs. The Rock- Wrestlemania 40.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. The DUIsos


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Brock Lesnar vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kenny Omega vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs. The Young Bucks


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Kenny Omega vs. Roman Reigns- Wrestlemania 41


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kenny Omega vs. Lou Thesz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kenny Omega vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Hangman Adam Page vs. Seth Rollins- AEW Revolution 2024


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

VS Omega


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Seth Rollins vs. Chris Jericho- Summerslam 2024


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs Ron Simmons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The List of Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What's up with Albania? I gots to know.

The Wizard vs Blue dot Christian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Back to my roots 

The Wizard  vs. Blue dot Red Velvet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs Hannah 18 and SKYE BLUE SHIVV'S blue ball on Christian's face







deja vu


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's a hard one-That's what she said. 



The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  Best of 7 this fall ended in a double countout


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs OG WF thinking Jericock smiley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock







vs shocked Jericock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock







vs shocked Jericock







vs. Grumpy Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

he Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock









vs shocked Jericock









vs. Grumpy Bliss 

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

the Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock







vs. shocked Jericock







vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.







vs. Laughing Lynch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

he Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock









vs. shocked Jericock









vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.









vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. horny Ric


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock









vs. Shocked Jericock









vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.









vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. Horny Ric







vs. Cocky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock











vs. Shocked Jericock











vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.











vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. Horny Ric









vs. Cocky 

vs. diving in Bryan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock











vs. Shocked Jericock











vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.











vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. Horny Ric









vs. Cocky 

vs. diving in Bryan







vs. Moxley when he is unable to bleed or to kick out at 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock













vs. Shocked Jericock













vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.













vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. Horny Ric











vs. Cocky 

vs. diving in Bryan









vs. Moxley when he is unable to bleed or to kick out at 2  vs Bliss butt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock













vs. Shocked Jericock













vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.













vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. Horny Ric











vs. Cocky 

vs. diving in Bryan









vs. Moxley when he is unable to bleed or to kick out at 2  vs. Bliss butt







vs. Cock Breastnar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You knew it was coming to this and I'd have to break out the big gun:
The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock











vs. Shocked Jericock










vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.










vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. Horny Ric











vs. Cocky 

vs. diving in Bryan










vs. Moxley when he is unable to bleed or to kick out at 2  vs. Bliss butt









vs. Cock Breastnar  vs :Balecock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. The Sports-Entertainer  vs. The List of Jericock  vs. Clever Jericock











vs. Shocked Jericock










vs. Grumpy Bliss  vs.










vs. Laughing Lynch 

vs. Horny Ric











vs. Cocky 

vs. diving in Bryan










vs. Moxley when he is unable to bleed or to kick out at 2  vs. Bliss butt









vs. Cock Breastnar  vs :Balecock














vs. Chelsea being checkmated


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The alt. view Wizard







vs.* SKYE BLUE SHIVV* with Babara Palvin and that gif as his manager.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

* SKYE BLUE SHIVV* with Babara Palvin and that gif as his manager vs. Oldberg, Styles & The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SKYE BLUE SHIVV* with Babara Palvin and that gif as his manager vs. PAC and Jeff Hardy's BAC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

* SKYE BLUE SHIVV* with Babara Palvin and that gif as his manager vs. me going straight to the Drinking thread, maaaan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SKYE BLUE SHIVV* with Babara Palvin and that gif as his manager vs. BTC'S thirst is







and she uses this as a foreign object.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

* SKYE BLUE SHIVV* with Barbara Palvin and that gif as his manager vs. me using foreign objects in TV-MAni


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC using foreign objects in TV-MAni  vs














Oh wait the last part was for Shinnok.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC using foreign objects in TV-MAni  vs. Scissor me Daddy Shinnio 

cumming soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC using foreign objects in TV-MAni  vs. Scissor me Daddy Shinnio  vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC using foreign objects in TV-MAni  vs. Scissor me Daddy Shinnio  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC using foreign objects in TV-MAni  vs. Scissor me Daddy Shinnio  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC using foreign objects in TV-MAni  vs. Scissor me Daddy Shinnio  vs.






























vs. Naten a mire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for the fun, Chelsea. Bonne Nuit to my favorite Albanian. 💙🧡 Time for a reset:


 vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  with Murphy and Sunny as the special guest referees


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.The Cocky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  vs.  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.







vs. The Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.









vs. The Blisstits vs. Bliss butt.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.







vs. The Blisstits vs. Bliss butt








vs. The Bliss Hips



Spoiler: The Bliss Hips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've almost finished the Marquee. 


 vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.









vs. The Blisstits vs. Bliss butt











vs. The Bliss Hips vsMy money's on the tongue.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.









vs. The Blisstits vs. Bliss butt











vs. The Bliss Hips vs vs can't wait


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.











vs. The Blisstits vs. Bliss butt













vs. The Bliss Hips vs vs can't wait  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  vs.  vs.  vs.











vs. The Blisstits vs. Bliss butt













vs. The Bliss Hips vs vs can't wait  vs.







vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs







 vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs









 vs.  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs how Seth feels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  vs. how Seth feels







vs. how Becky feels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs. how Seth feels









vs. how Becky feels









vs. how Kentucky feels.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. 

vs. how Seth feels









vs. how Becky feels









vs. how Kentucky feels 

vs. how others feel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. 

vs. how Seth feels











vs. how Becky feels











vs. how Kentucky feels 

vs. how others feel  vs  (I thought we were friends.)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. 

vs. how Seth feels









vs. how Becky feels









vs. how Kentucky feels 

vs. how others feel 

vs.  (I thought we were friends.) 

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. 

vs. how Seth feels











vs. how Becky feels











vs. how Kentucky feels 

vs. how others feel 

vs.  (I thought we were friends.) 

vs.   vs🥬


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs vs.







vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs vs.








vs.  real hbk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Maximum Male Models


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs ennui


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Hit Row


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Breezango dream match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Judgment Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. The Steiner Brothers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. The Eww Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. The Bushwhackers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Punk and Cabana reunited.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. The Hosk Business


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business vs. Maximum Moose Models.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models







vs. Holly CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models









vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models









vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models











vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models











vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models














vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models














vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time







 vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models













vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time










 vs.








vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models













vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time










 vs.








vs.

















vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models
















vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time













 vs.











vs.























vs.























vs








and King







and some puppies:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models
















vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time













 vs.











vs.























vs.























vs








and King







and some puppies:










vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models












vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time












 vs.












vs.


















vs.





























vs











and King









and some puppies:













vs.







vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models












vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time












 vs.












vs.


















vs.





























vs











and King









and some puppies:













vs.







vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 * vs. The Chelsicho Appreciation SHIVVIETY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models














vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time














 vs.














vs.






















vs.



































vs













and King











and some puppies:















vs.









vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 * vs. The Chelsicho Appreciation SHIVVIETY 

vs. :SHIV :HBIC 🧡














💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models














vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time














 vs.














vs.






















vs.



































vs













and King











and some puppies:















vs.









vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 * vs. The Chelsicho Appreciation SHIVVIETY 

vs. :SHIV :HBIC 🧡














💙 vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models













vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time












 vs.











vs.


















vs.






























vs










and King










and some puppies:














vs.












vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 * vs. The Chelsicho Appreciation SHIVVIETY 

vs. :SHIV :HBIC 🧡



















💙 vs.  vs actually a credulous rube.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models













vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time












 vs.











vs.


















vs.






























vs










and King










and some puppies:














vs.












vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 * vs. The Chelsicho Appreciation SHIVVIETY 

vs. :SHIV :HBIC 🧡



















💙 vs.  vs actually a credulous rube.  vs yet another brilliant decision


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models















vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time














 vs.













vs.






















vs.




































vs












and King












and some puppies:
















vs.














vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 * vs. The Chelsicho Appreciation SHIVVIETY 

vs. :SHIV :HBIC 🧡





















💙 vs.  vs actually a credulous rube.  vs yet another brilliant decision  vs. Total Kunt's fabled booking prowess.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Hosk Business  vs. Maximum Moose Models















vs. Holly CHELSHIV  vs TV-MAni et TV-MArquee    vs. Blue Friends Rock 💙 vs 💙 is the colour of mani things including 🔵🔵🔵💙💙 vs. Titillating Scene Selection  vs. Big Time














 vs.













vs.






















vs.




































vs












and King












and some puppies:
















vs.














vs. *SKYE BLUE SHIVV BLUE CHELSEA 💙💙💙 * vs. The Chelsicho Appreciation SHIVVIETY 

vs. :SHIV :HBIC 🧡





















💙 vs.  vs actually a credulous rube.  vs yet another brilliant decision  vs. Total Kunt's fabled booking prowess.  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bend the knee to the abi gif. 

Maximum Male Models vs Stand up guys.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Shrekspeare


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. wrestlers prone  to injury.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. The League of Urination


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. The Golden Shower Lovers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. MJF & Yuta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Yuta and endless camera cuts to MJF.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Total Kunt and his brilliant booking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Ackchyually Tony Kunt Khan is the bestest booker ever. BOOK ME, TK, BOOK ME HARD!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Cardi B making wrestling great again!!!111


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. the combined booking prowess of Total Kunt and Dicksee Cunter.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. IT'S STIIIIIING and IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. the only thing of Mox to have gone on vacation is his hairline.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 









vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 









vs.









vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 











vs.










vs.  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 











vs.










vs.  vs. 

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 











vs.











vs.  vs. 

vs.  vs. SHIV sandwich


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 











vs.











vs.  vs. 

vs.  vs. SHIV sandwich 









vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 














vs.














vs.  vs. 

vs.  vs. SHIV sandwich 











vs.
 vs. not sunny days


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 














vs.














vs.  vs. 

vs.  vs. SHIV sandwich 











vs.
 vs. not sunny days









vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 

















vs.

















vs.  vs. 

vs.  vs. SHIV sandwich 














vs.
 vs. not sunny days











vs.  vs







that f'n kid.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs. Reigns and Moxley's mega pushes 

















vs.

















vs.  vs. 

vs.  vs. SHIV sandwich 














vs.
 vs. not sunny days











vs.  vs







that f'n kid.









vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maximum Male Models vs. with his smile.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maximum Male Models vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.







vs.







vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







vs.







vs.







vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Oldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Solo Sikoa & Honorary Uce Sami Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Reigns & Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs Hogan and Flair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. HBK & Steve Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs Okada and Tanahashi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Omega & Ospreay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mankind and Cactus Jack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. RK-Bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs The Acclaimed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Joe Gacy & Cameron Grimes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs Dusty Rhodes and Nikita Koloff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Jon Moxley and Hangman Adam Page


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. King Booker and faux BOTY Total Kunt.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Big Match John &


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs, and Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Judgment Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs Bret and Blacked and Blue Julia Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Edge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs It's blue dot Christian.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Christian vs Matt Sydal


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Christian vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs No Sell


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs. The Bloodline, Styles & gOldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell vs. The third Man.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs. Sister Abby The Witch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love that laughing gif.









No Sell  vs combo wrestler Outback Gerk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell vs never drew a dime GargaNO!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs. eye kiss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

merci beaucoup. I dearly need it.  It's my "good "eye too.

No Sell vs One eye Rey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs. Big Match John, Flair, Ho Ho Hogan, Austin and The Cock

65,700


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really. Cool. 



No Sellvs House of Blacked led by Omos.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

No Sell  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  vs. The Best! In The WOOOOOORLD!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in  vs sneak a peek


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in  vs. Omos a foot long


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in  vs Sunny's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell invs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in  vs







and blowin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs. Motivational Mercedes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bayley and seth laughing gif


No Sell in vs. finger lickin' ett0re


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in  vs Booker T's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in  vs.  and 

Not the first time you've taken on two at once.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs.  and  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell invs.andvs.







vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell invs.andvs.







vs.







vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell invs.andvs.







vs.







vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like








Hangman Adam Page vs Jasgan's gf


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs. Pa(i)ge 650


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He deserves it. 

No Sell  in  vs Being is


 Just have to finish












PS 2031k in this thread for you HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell  in  vs. year 2000


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in vs. -A the


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell in  vs. -A the







vs. Habibi je t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in vs-A the







vs.

Habibi je t'aime vs Habibi je t'aime aussi🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell in vs-A the







vs.

Habibi je t'aime vs Habibi je t'aime aussi 🧡 vs. À bientôt 💙  💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ausso  I just fixed it. 




No Sell in vs-A the









vs.

Habibi je t'aime vs Habibi je t'aime aussi 🧡 vs. À bientôt 💙  💙 vs Shihemi së shpejti e dashur 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No Sell in vs-A the









vs.

Habibi je t'aime vs Habibi je t'aime aussi 🧡 vs. À bientôt 💙  💙 vs Shihemi së shpejti e dashur 🧡💙 vs. copy-paste functionality


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Sell in vs.







Rusev time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.







and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







and







y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.







and







y  et


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







and










y  et







y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  et Big Match John y Simp Austin and The Cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.et Big Match John y Simp


Austin and The Cock







...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Austin Theory, Maki Itoh and JaCkAsS


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

vs. Biscuit Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vsRemember Ellsworth is immune to sweet chin music.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> vsRemember *Ellsworth is immune to sweet chin music.*










vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

vs.  (both Jericho and Foley)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Carmella


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

oh shit. We made the same post!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great minds think alike 








vs.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

vs








(my last one for the night, thatonewwefanguy, out)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. My V-Trigger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs My V-Trigger vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. My V-Trigger  vs.







vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. My V-Trigger vs.







vs.


vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. My V-Trigger  vs.







vs.  vs.







 vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs My V-Trigger vs







vs vs







vsvs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs My V-Trigger vs







vs vs







vsvs.







vs. The Chels Club's new "friends"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs My V-Trigger vs







vsvs.








vs.

vs.









vs. The Chels Club's new "friends" vs.



=


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs My V-Trigger vs







vsvs.








vs.

vs.









vs. The Chels Club's new "friends" vs. vs. The Chelsment Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. My V-Triggervs.







vs.


vs.







vs.










vs.The Chels Club's new "friends" vs. vsThe Chelsment Day 


vs.The Gift of Chelsicock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. My V-Triggervs.







vs.


vs.







vs.










vs.The Chels Club's new "friends" vs. vsThe Chelsment Day 


vs.The Gift of Chelsicock vs. the Ring Of Honey World Title


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

the Ring Of Honey World Title  vs drive by CJ Panda.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. Moxley and Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. Mox and Roman's infinite push.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. Styles, The Booedline & gOldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. the greatest AJ ever.







ace berried.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs.









and a little JaCkaSSAgayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  in a 3-second squash match vs. Bianca Borelair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just like this:









The Ring of Honey World Title  in a rout over a little


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs Eva Marie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. The A-EWWWWWW World Title


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs Mox winning the Ring of Hemoglobin World title.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. The Ring of Haffron World Title


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. The Ring of Haffron World Title  vs. The cawk Ring of Haffron World title.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. The Ring of Haffron World Title  vs. The cawk Ring of Haffron World title.







vs. The Mani Rings of Haffron World Title


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. The Ring of Haffron World Title  vs. The cawk Ring of Haffron World title.







vs. The Mani Rings of Haffron World Title vs Full Ron's Obelisk be Huge World title


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. The Ring of Haffron World Title  vs. The cawk Ring of Haffron World title.







vs. The Mani Rings of Haffron World Title vs Full Ron's Obelisk be Huge World title vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. SPENT


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. 2000









2000 to 12


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. À bientôt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. À bientôt  part deux


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love that À BIENTÔT Elmo GIF 

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. The 24/7, 48/7, 7-11, I-95 South and now Lexington, Kentucky, European TV Championship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs.







y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Ring of Honey World Title  vs. Farooq's fist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

title stripped.

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and vs  

3-on-1 handicap match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. The Blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. 

Love your newest beautiful pic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  vs a cup of Joe.









merci beaucoup  I got


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Bad Bunny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Bad Bunny vs. Ratings juggernaut The Bunny


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Bad Bunny vs. Ratings juggernaut The Bunny vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Bad Bunny vs. Ratings juggernaut The Bunny vs. Penelope Ford with Kip's head in her a box.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Bad Bunny vs. Ratings juggernaut The Bunny vs. Penelope Ford with Kip's head in her a box vs. my Honey in the Box briefcase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Bad Bunny vs. Ratings juggernaut The Bunny vs. Penelope Ford with Kip's head in her a box vs. my Honey in the Box briefcase  vs. SHIVVY POO batting cleanup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Bad Bunny vs. Ratings juggernaut The Bunny vs. Penelope Ford with Kip's head in her a box vs. my Honey in the Box briefcase  vs. SHIVVY POO batting cleanup.







vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Bad Bunny vs. Ratings juggernaut The Bunny vs. Penelope Ford with Kip's head in her a box vs. my Honey in the Box briefcase vs. SHIVVY POO batting cleanup.







vs. vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Theory of Evalution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Father James Mitchell and friends


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Bianca Borelair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs Danhausen- this could go either way.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. AJ Styles & his "soccer mom hair"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Same Old Shitberg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.and and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  and  and  and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. andandandand (she doesn't look thrilled)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. andandandandand


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. andandandandandand 

1700 to 12.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. andandandandandandand


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. andandandandandandandand


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. andandandandandandandandand

💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. andandandandandandandandandand









🧡







💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. andandandandandandandandandand







and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. andandandandandandandandandand







andand

















💙 







🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. The Booedline & gOldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Big Match John, Ric Flair &


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. pre match Mox


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Andrade, Sammy Guevara, Charlotte Flair & our TAYbal Chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs the fools who think he is fat and that it was "great" that whisker biscuit beat him in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I might start giving them the 🖕








vs. VKM's booking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give them this finger too.
















vs people screwing Mayor Kane over.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Mayor Kane's Big Red Victory


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mayor Kane's Big Red Victory  vs. The Staff of Omos

1574 to 12.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane







vs. Big Match John


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane







vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane







vs. BRRRAAAUUUN


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. WWE Champion El Torito


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Kane Vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Sonny Siaki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

vs. Effy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs Kanye


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. AJ Lee #ChicksDigTheMask


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Nia Jax


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Johnny GargaNO and his wife.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Simp Austin & Da Cawc


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. stern and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs 4 more to go!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. 3 ☝☝☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  dos incoming el shiv lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Two sweet!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. The Phenomenal ☝


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup 😍😍








vs. gOldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







33K I screenshot it too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Undertaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs armed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. some hack dentist...Britt Baker.  Bet you thought I was Yankem your chain for a second.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Original Diesel 😬


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

STRAPPED









I heard you like straps.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Stephanie McMuffin :muffin: still not added damn it!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs :bagelwood f'n admin.  vs Sawggle in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Cora Jade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs Cora Jade x 2 - just because I enjoy watching.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Cora Jade & Roxanne Perez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Cora Jade & Roxanne Perez and that Saraya chick. better be careful training her neck.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Cora Jade & Roxanne Perez & SARAYA HERE! & Julia Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Omos a foot long as special enforcer vs. vs. Cora Jade & Roxanne Perez & SARAYA HERE! & Julia Hart and soon to be crying


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

with Omos a foot long as special enforcer vs. vs. Cora Jade & Roxanne Perez & SARAYA HERE! & Julia Hart and soon to be crying  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs







and my unliked Lily food post.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs wrong hole Anal Lana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







in ironwoman match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in  vs.







&


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in vs.







vs,vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in vs.







vs,vs.







vs. GOAL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

in vs.







vsvs.







vs. GOAL vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







vs.







vs.









there can be only one winner.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Abyss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.







uh oh, Kane







w/Kratos?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Legado del Fantasma


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.SHIVVSQUATCH


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVSQUATCH







vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVSQUATCH vs. Julia Hart in a squatch match. 

SQC intrigued.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Julia Hart vs. SHIVVSQUATCH in a Rematchamania Squash


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Julia Hart vs. SHIVVSQUATCH in yet another Rematchamania Squash where she learns tha big feet do mean you have big... 

Little bad girl thinking I was going to say something else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Julia Hart vs. Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Julia Hart vs. Omos in a House of Blacked Horrors match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Julia Hart vs. Omos in a 2 on 1 handicap match vs Omos and Lashley. best 2 out of 3 falls. I think she can overcum this challenge.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Omos and lashley Vs Andre the Giant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Andre vs.







s


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre vs.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Brock Lesnar vs. Randy Orton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Randy Orton vs. Big John Studd


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Randy Orton vs. Batista


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batista vs Omos HUGE match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos vs. Roman Reigns & Big Match John, Maggle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omos vs. BTC at ALL IN.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Omos part deux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Omos part trois 60 minute ironmani match with no rules. falls count everywhere... kitchen, front porch, sink.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Rematch because they're having fun,Maggle.

klepto style vs. doggy style. sudden death aka petit mort. who will last longer?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBIC vs.  and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBIC vs. andand the Big Horny Machine







oh my.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBIC vs. andand the Big Horny Machine







and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBIC VS. andand the Big Horny Machine







and with usage of the tag ropes allowed.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBIC VS. andand the Big Horny Machine







and with usage of the tag ropes allowed. vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBIC VS. andand the Big Horny Machine







andwith usage of the tag ropes allowed.vs. and OMOS a foot long.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBIC VS. andand the Big Horny Machine







andwith usage of the tag ropes allowed.vs. and OMOS a foot long.

 and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBIC VS. andand the Big Horny Machine







andwith usage of the tag ropes allowed. vs.and OMOS a foot long. and and the other member of Team OW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HBIC VS. andand the Big Horny Machine







andwith usage of the tag ropes allowed. vs.and OMOS a foot long. and and the other member of Team OW







and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBIC VS. andand the Big Horny Machine







andwith usage of the tag ropes allowed. vs.and OMOS a foot long. andand the other member of Team OW







and and bloody


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Jericho/Wyatt/Kane/HHH vs. Styles/Taker/Rollins/Batista


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho/Wyatt/Kane/HHH vs. Evolution


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Evolution vs. The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Evolution vs. The No Limit Soldiers


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

HHH/Batista/Orton vs. Cena/Reigns/Rollins


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Evolution vs. The Shield


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

HHH/Orton/Batista vs. Reigns/Lesnar/Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH/Orton/Batista vs. 3MB


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

HHH/Orton/Batista vs. Angle/Bret Hart/HBK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angle/Bret Hart/HBK vs Road Warriors and Dusty Rhodes


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Angle/Bret Hart/HBK vs. Hogan/Flair/Ultimate Warrior


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Angle/Bret Hart/HBK vs. Kane/Undertaker/Sid Vicious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kane/Undertaker/Sid Vicious vs. JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. BCC


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

JAS vs. Inner Circle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus and Marko Stunt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. Judgment Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. Eww Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. Street Borefits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. Biance Borelair and Daniel Borcia.

PS. You missed a post of mine.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. I quoted my post from 5 years ago.  I am


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. Total Kunt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

his name is Tony Khan.

 

JAS vs. that dumbfuck and whatever else Hangman Page.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

And ackchyually Danielson losing agayn was yet another brilliant booking decision 

JAS vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dammit







Goddamn admin!


JAS vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page and  and he's bleeding agayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page and  and he's bleeding agayn







and kicking out again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page and and he's bleeding agayn







and kicking out again  and putting no one over.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page and and he's bleeding agayn







and kicking out again  and putting no one over. and BUT ACKCHYUALLY he put plenty of people over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page and and he's bleeding agayn







and kicking out again  and putting no one over. and BUT ACKCHYUALLY he put plenty I;ve got nothing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. an empty-headed fucking dumb fuck like Hangman Adam Page and and he's bleeding agayn







and kicking out again  and putting no one over. and BUT ACKCHYUALLY he put plenty I;ve got nothing. and Renee said that he didn't put her over either


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. Daddy ASS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. OC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. Anna JAS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

JAS vs. Anna JAS vs. Our TAYbal Chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAS vs. Anna JAS vs. Our TAYbal Chief  vs Madison beer🍺


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Madison Beer vs. Cathy Kelley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Madison Beer vs. The Sandman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Madison Beer vs. Hogan, Flair, Austin, Rock, Big Match John, Reigns & The DUIsos


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Hogan, Flair, Austin, Rock, Cena, Reigns, Usos vs. Lesnar, Angle, HBK, Taker, Orton, Edge, The Hardy Boyz-------16 men tag team elimination match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lesnar, Angle, HBK, Taker, Orton, Edge, The Hardy Boyz vs The Road Warriors


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Lesnar, Angle, HBK, Taker, Orton, Edge, The Hardy Boyz vs. New World Order


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lesnar, Angle, HBK, Taker, Orton, Edge, The Hardy Boyz vs. Team Hell No


----------



## robreynolds1234 (4 mo ago)

Lesnar, angle, hbk, taker, orton,edge, hardyz vs. shield/wyatt family, cena, orton- 16 men tag elimination match.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Lesnar, angle, hbk, taker, orton,edge, hardyz vs. Zach Gowen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zach Gowen vs. Hornswagglw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hornswoggle vs. El Torito - rematch of the century


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hornswoggle vs. Marko Stunt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko Stunt vs. Big Show &


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko Stunt vs Val Venis and the Prick of Pricks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko Stunt vs. Bron Breakker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko Stunt vs.  he looks scared.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko Stunt vs.  and OMOS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko Stunt vs.  Omos and Big Dick Dudley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko Stunt vs.  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko Stunt vs.  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko Stunt vs.  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies and The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko Stunt vs.  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies and The Bloodline and the 4 hung like Horsemen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko Stunt vs.  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies and The Bloodline and the 4 hung like Horsemen and Total Kunt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko Stunt vs.  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies and The Bloodline and the 4 hung like Horsemen and Total Kunt with dream partner JYD.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko Stunt vs.  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies and The Bloodline and the 4 hung like Horsemen and Total Kunt with dream partner JYD and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko gets replaced by Madison beer vs  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies and The Bloodline and the 4 hung like Horsemen and Total Kunt with dream partner JYD and  and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Marko gets replaced by Madison beer vs  & Omos & Big Dick Dudley & RK-Bro and The Mean Street Pussies and The Bloodline and the 4 hung like Horsemen and Total Kunt with dream partner JYD and  and  and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MB vs she wore everyone else out.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Madison Beer part deux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Madison Beer part trois  with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Madison Beer part quatre with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Madison Beer part quatre with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs. Madison Beer part six sex with


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Hogan, Flair, Austin, Rock, gOldberg, Cena, Reigns & Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Saraya and her cameraman.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Alexa Bliss w/o the blisstits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Alexa Bliss w/o the blisstits but making them cry with envy as they can hear but are blindfolded. No Blissy for them.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Asuka w/o the assuckas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. pyro and the berried pyrites


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Total Kunt, Moxley & Hangman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Rock, Cawk and Hawk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches and plumber Mox who punches like a geek too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches and plumber Mox who punches like a geek too and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches and plumber Mox who punches like a geek too and  and double dippin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches and plumber Mox who punches like a geek too and  and double dippin'  and double muffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches and plumber Mox who punches like a geek too and  and double dippin'  and double muffin







and double stuffin' cawk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches and plumber Mox who punches like a geek too and  and double dippin'  and double muffin







and double stuffin' cawk and double Chels Me In


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. Shane-o-Mac and his realistic punches and plumber Mox who punches like a geek too and  and double dippin'  and double muffin









and double stuffin' cawk and double Chels Me In  and SHIV HARD!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. The Gift of Jericock  and Anna JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV & Madison Beer vs. The Gift of Jericock  and Anna JAS and tay cunti's bunda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Christian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Jack Perry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got 67.6k
Jericho vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Congrats 

Jericho vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Boreman Reigns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. The DUIsos & The Eww Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. NXT 2.0 and NXT UK

pg. 666


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. LA Knight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

congrats on 18.7 replies 

Jericho vs. Otis


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup 

Jericho vs. Bron Breakker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Sheamoose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Joe Gacy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

207.4 









Jericho vs. Edris Enofe


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Malik Blade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Brutus Creed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Cameron Grimes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Carmelo Hayes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. MVP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. gOldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs promo master Hangman Page

starting to think MB should win.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

My juices think so too 

Jericho vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. just waking up Mox.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Mox in a first blood before the match match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Mox in a glorious hair vs not so much Mox match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Mox in a Kick-Out At Two match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Mox for the love of Total Kunt 🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣

Jericho vs. Mox with Confused Daniel Garcia as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs. Mox with Confused Daniel Garcia as the special guest referee rematch because Borecia put me to sleep.😴

34.2 431 to 12


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho vs. Daddy Magic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Magic vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daddy Magic vs.  vs. Cool Hand


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Magic vs.  vs. Cool Hand  and their boring lovechild Borcia.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daddy Magic vs.  vs. Cool Hand  and their boring lovechild Borcia vs. Wheeler Yuta trying to talk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Magic vs.  vs. Cool Hand  and their boring lovechild Borcia vs. Wheeler Yuta trying to talk  vs. Hangman picking up a mic.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daddy Magic vs.  vs. Cool Hand  and their boring lovechild Borcia vs. Wheeler Yuta trying to talk  vs. Hangman picking up a mic. vs. The DUIsos safe driving


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Magic vs. Phantasio


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Daddy Magic vs. Booker T


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daddy Magic vs The Wizard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard  vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.  vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.  vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.  vs. vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.  vs. vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.  vs. vs.  in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.  vs. vs.  in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN! and Hannah "I swear I'm" 18 vs.  vs. vs.  in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Wizard vs. You just made the list!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho vs Lance Storm


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Chris Jericho vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs. Gunther


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Samoa Joe vs. The Miz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs. Otis


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Samoa Joe vs. Desmond Wolfe


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Desmond Wolfe vs. William Regal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Desmond Wolfe vs Kurt Angle


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Kurt Angle vs. Big Show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs Bob Backlund


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Kurt Angle vs AJ Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs. Monty Brown


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Kurt Angle vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kurt Angle vs. ZSJ


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs. Uncle Howdy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Uncle Howdy vs. Uncle Elmer








I was last on 95.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Uncle Howdy vs. CHELSHIV Deluxe Edition DO NOT DISTURB (you goddamned kids!!!) part deux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIV Deluxe Edition DO NOT DISTURB (you goddamned kids!!!) part deux  FTW/thread


reboot time.

Big Ass vs Mr. Ass vs shadow a-hole


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Ass vs. Enzo #HowYouDoin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Ass vs Rikishi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Ass vs. The TAYbal Chief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The TAYbal Chief vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The TAYbal Chief vs. Anna JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The TAYbal Chief vs. Anna JAS Round 2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk  while rambling about a certain empty-headed fucking dumb fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk  while rambling about a certain empty-headed fucking dumb fuck







while eating two muffins.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk  while rambling about a certain empty-headed fucking dumb fuck







while eating two muffins.  and realizing that Admin still didn't add the GIF smilies


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk  while rambling about a certain empty-headed fucking dumb fuck










while eating two muffins.  and realizing that Admin still didn't add the GIF smilies f'n admins.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk  while rambling about a certain empty-headed fucking dumb fuck










while eating two muffins.  and realizing that Admin still didn't add the GIF smilies f'n admins. vs. the WS admins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk  while rambling about a certain empty-headed fucking dumb fuck













while eating two muffins.  and realizing that Admin still didn't add the GIF smilies f'n admins. vs. the WS admins vs. RL Stern


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS vs. The TAYbal Chief with  as the special guest referee wearing a cock ring in the ROC.



while Omos gets ready to interfere  Here cums Centimeter Punk  while rambling about a certain empty-headed fucking dumb fuck













while eating two muffins.  and realizing that Admin still didn't add the GIF smilies f'n admins. vs. the WS admins vs. ** *** vs. Wikipedia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You win.

RTruth vs Lil Jimmy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. The GargaNOs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. The Truth Commission


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Paul Heyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That segment was hilarious.

R-Truth vs. K-Krush


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep. "You will go flying over that top rope, PAUL HEYMAN!" 

R-Truth vs. The Miz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Oldberg

Good thing i didn't post that food gif for LICC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LMAO 

R-Truth vs. Drake Maverick & Renee Michelle

"I hope y'all not constipated anymore!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker and some small baby...err.Adam Cole bay bay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker, Adam Cole bay bay & Yamcha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker, Adam Cole bay bay & Yamcha rocks and his dad The Rock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker, Adam Cole bay bay & Yamcha rocks and his dad The Rock and his mom Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker, Adam Cole bay bay & Yamcha rocks and his dad The Rock and his mom Austin  and his special brother from Kentucky.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker, Adam Cole bay bay & Yamcha rocks and his dad The Rock and his mom Austin  and his special brother from Kentucky. vs. Seth Rollins outdrawing the dinosaurs in the Triassic period


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker, Adam Cole bay bay & Yamcha rocks and his dad The Rock and his mom Austin  and his special brother from Kentucky. vs. Seth Rollins outdrawing the dinosaurs in the Triassic period  imagining how big a drawhe would be in the metric system. :cocky


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Britt Baker, Adam Cole bay bay & Yamcha rocks and his dad The Rock and his mom Austin  and his special brother from Kentucky. vs. Seth Rollins outdrawing the dinosaurs in the Triassic period  imagining how big a drawhe would be in the metric system. :cocky vs. Omos using the metric system


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too big for SHS Size Hater SHIV

R-Truth vs Sammy guevara. you know he's loco.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade and his assistant.Jose?lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade and his assistant.Jose? and Ric Flair after unretiring again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade and his assistant.Jose? and Ric Flair after unretiring again his legendary son David.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade and his assistant.Jose? and Ric Flair after unretiring again his legendary son David and his Queen Charlotte


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade and his assistant.Jose? and Ric Flair after unretiring again his legendary son David and his Queen Charlotte and her secret lover Dom Ripley.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade and his assistant.Jose? and Ric Flair after unretiring again his legendary son David and his Queen Charlotte and her secret lover Dom Ripley and the other Coming Day members


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs. Sammy Guevara & Andrade and his assistant.Jose? and Ric Flair after unretiring again his legendary son David and his Queen Charlotte and her secret lover Dom Ripley and the other Coming Day members VS.Quick Draw Rick McGraw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth vs Eric Young


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Eric Young vs. Frankie Kazarian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Frankie Kazarian vs. Isla Dawn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Dawn Marie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Bianca Borelair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Doudrop


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Nikki A.S.S.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs Taybal Chief's bunda


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Jey DUIso not feeling too ucey 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs Eww Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. The Street Borefits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs Julia hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Julia Hart vs. Omos in a House of Blacked Horrors match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs. Julia Hart vs. Omos in a House of Blacked Horrors match 

I am just enjoying the show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Julia Hart vs. Omos vs. Monika Klisara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isla Dawn vs CJ Perry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Isla Dawn vs. Tatum Paxley


----------



## Robert 67 (3 mo ago)

Tatum Paxley vs Summer Rae


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TATUM Paxley vs. John Tatum


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tatum Paxley vs. Tiffany Stratton


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tiffany Stratton vs that fat chick from AEW can't remember her name. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tiffany Stratton vs. Maxxine Dupri


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. Max Dupri


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. Sasha Banks & Britt Baker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. Giulia and Julia


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. Braun Strowman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! because it's Halloween!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown. see anything post. lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine vs. A Picture Of Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine vs. A Picture Of Sting vs Larry the dog.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine vs. A Picture Of Sting vs Larry the dog and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😘 😘 😘 
Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine vs. A Picture Of Sting vs Larry the dog and  and









You knew it was coming


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😆

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine vs. A Picture Of Sting vs Larry the dog and  and







and Da Big Dog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine vs. A Picture Of Sting vs Larry the dog and  and







and Da Big Dog


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs.  and Omos and Yetay! and Gangrel and Sinister Minister and Boogeyman and Papa Shango and Doink the Clown and Saraya the clown and The Christmas Creature and Lilly Bliss and Masked Nikki A.S.S. and Hamburglar Hurricane vs. Mr. America vs. The Giant Machine vs. A Picture Of Sting vs Larry the dog and  and







and Da Big Dog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You tapped me and I liked it. 

Maxxine Dupri vs. Maxx Payne


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow, I remember her 

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela  and Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela  and Mani and SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela  and Mani and SHIVVY  and CC the Kingmaker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela  and Mani and SHIVVY  and CC the Kingmaker  and The Art of CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela  and Mani and SHIVVY  and CC the Kingmaker  and The Art of CHELSHIVVING  and :sampaiocock


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela  and Mani and SHIVVY  and CC the Kingmaker  and The Art of CHELSHIVVING  and :sampaiocock  Da Cawc Is Cummin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxxine Dupri vs. The DUIsos vs drunk jeff and Meth Hardy vs. Sunny and Jasmine St. Clair and Holly Angela  and Mani and SHIVVY  and CC the Kingmaker  and The Art of CHELSHIVVING  and :sampaiocock  Da Cawc Is Cummin'  sp Drink it in, Mani. all of it!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maxxine Dupri vs. Monika Klisara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs AJ Lee

I don't know her but Monika must havea good head on her shoulders.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes indeedy 😆

Might have her as my avi pic soon 😏

Monika Klisara vs. The Booedline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She';s hot then. now I am.  Should have namedher BJ Lee 

Monika Klisara vs. OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS!!!! vs. Liv Morgan

#BookItTrips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS!!!! vs. Liv Morgan vs. Julia Hart. They can each have 4 inches.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS!!!! vs. Liv Morgan vs. Julia Hart vs. Cora Jade and Steiner Math


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS!!!! vs. Liv Morgan vs. Julia Hart vs. Cora Jade and Steiner Math and Nikkita Lyons. Pretty sure OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS iscumming out on top.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS!!!! vs. Liv Morgan vs. Julia Hart vs. Cora Jade and Steiner Math and Nikkita Lyons and Penelope Ford

Best storyline ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhMOS!!!! vs. Liv Morgan vs. Julia Hart vs. Cora Jade and Steiner Math and Nikkita Lyons and Penelope Ford

Best storyline ever  neverending at that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Ahmed Johnson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Solo Sikoa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Monika Klitara


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow rematch. CC wants to see some kissing too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest and and


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest and and  and Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhmos!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest and and  and Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhmos! and Apolloooooooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest and and  and Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhmos! and Apolloooooooooo and Rihoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest and and  and Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhmos! and Apolloooooooooo and Rihoooooooooooooooooo and Miiiiiiroooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara and Monika Klitara vs. Wardlow and Damian Priest and and  and Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhmos! and Apolloooooooooo and Rihoooooooooooooooooo and Miiiiiiroooooo and Kassius Ohnooooooooooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Manami Toyota


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y big shock, huh?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos

I suggested a BBC pic as : omos: but it appears that Admin blocked me for reasons we don't know


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stupid admins. BBCock blocking you like that. :trippscust


Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍🤗

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business y Swerve Bro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business y Swerve Bro y DOOM for your womb.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business y Swerve Bro y DOOM for your womb.  vs. Mabel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business y Swerve Bro y DOOM for your womb.  vs. Mabel aka Viscera because they are about to get up in her guts


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business y Swerve Bro y DOOM for your womb.  vs. Mabel aka Viscera because they are about to get up in her guts  y Big Daddy Cool Diesel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business y Swerve Bro y DOOM for your womb.  vs. Mabel aka Viscera because they are about to get up in her guts  y Big Daddy Cool Diesel y The Big Guy to FEED HER MORE!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Mark Henry  y  y Omos y The Hurt Business y Swerve Bro y DOOM for your womb.  vs. Mabel aka Viscera because they are about to get up in her guts  y Big Daddy Cool Diesel y The Big Guy to FEED HER MORE!!!!! and  paying her to keep her mouth closed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TKO









Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.  y the inevitable Omos interference


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.  y the inevitable Omos interference and Monika is blinded by a foreign substance in her eye.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.  y the inevitable Omos interference and Monika is blinded by a foreign substance in her eye. y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.  y the inevitable Omos interference and Monika is blinded by a foreign substance in her eye. y  y Ward hung Low


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.  y the inevitable Omos interference and Monika is blinded by a foreign substance in her eye. y  y Ward hung Low y Darby Allin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.  y the inevitable Omos interference and Monika is blinded by a foreign substance in her eye. y  y Ward hung Low y Darby Allin y Big Dick Dudley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Holly ChelsAllen vs.  y D.Priest. Note his big D.  y the inevitable Omos interference and Monika is blinded by a foreign substance in her eye. y  y Ward hung Low y Darby Allin y Big Dick Dudley y Brother Nero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Kairi Sane


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Asuka

Oh noes 😏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Asuka vs Ahsule  

1 more to 69


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Riiiiiihoooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Ruby SoHooooooo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Miiiiiiroooooo and Pip Sabian 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Miiiiiiroooooo and Pip Sabian 😆 y Penelope


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Miiiiiiroooooo and Pip Sabian 😆 y Penelope y Anna JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monika Klisara vs. Miiiiiiroooooo and Pip Sabian 😆 y Penelope y Anna JAS y Tay Cunti's bunda


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Monika Klisara vs. Miiiiiiroooooo and Pip Sabian 😆 y Penelope y Anna JAS y Tay Cunti's bunda  y SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 no stealing this match, Ms.Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio agayn 

Reminds me of how I became King, CC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell

Best match ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell in an ALL YOU CAN EAT match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell in an ALL YOU CAN EAT REmatch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

anOmos so dome would be hard to fit vertically on the screen. 

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell in an ALL YOU CAN EAT REmatch. smorgasbord confirmed!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well said 

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They can't stop eating, Maggle!
SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please do.
SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo y Kokoooooo B Ware


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo y Kokoooooo B Ware y Luchasaurus


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo y Kokoooooo B Ware y Luchasaurus y Funkasaurus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo y Kokoooooo B Ware y Luchasaurus y Funkasaurus y CM Funk 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo y Kokoooooo B Ware y Luchasaurus y Funkasaurus y CM Funk 😆 y Total Kunt. he's got the whole world in his Kunt.😆


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo y Kokoooooo B Ware y Luchasaurus y Funkasaurus y CM Funk 😆 y Total Kunt. he's got the whole world in his Kunt.😆 y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SKYE BLUE SHIVVY 💙 vs BTChels🧡 vs. Sara Sampaio y Stella Maxwell y Elsa HOSK! in another ALL YOU CAN EAT match  FEED ME MORE!  FEED YOUR HEAD!  Feed mu Frankenstein y Elizabeth Turner  y Aarika Wolf  y Erick Redbeard y Ba-Ba-Ba-Braun u Oh Oh Omos y Apolloooooo y Kokoooooo B Ware y Luchasaurus y Funkasaurus y CM Funk 😆 y Total Kunt. he's got the whole world in his Kunt.😆 y  y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Forgot about this thread 

Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Uncle Howdy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Uncle Howdy vs. Ramblin' Rabbit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Uncle Howdy vs. Ramblin' Rabbit vs Huskus


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Uncle Howdy vs. Ramblin' Rabbit vs Huskus vs. Mercy the Buzzard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Uncle Howdy vs. Ramblin' Rabbit vs Huskus vs. Mercy the Buzzard vs Abi the Witch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Uncle Howdy vs. Ramblin' Rabbit vs Huskus vs. Mercy the Buzzard vs Abi the Witch vs Mr. McBossman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Uncle Howdy vs. Ramblin' Rabbit vs Huskus vs. Mercy the Buzzard vs Abi the Witch vs Mr. McBossman vs. The White rabbit. I don't remember any more names.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. CAWdy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Barry Windham


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Bo Dallas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Duke Rotundo He kinda looks like him


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. IRS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs BJ Mulligan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Moxley in a First Blood Before The Match match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. exsanguinated Mox


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Confused Daniel Garcia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs all of Big Show's character turns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. The DUIsos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs.Oldberg in his prime and Hogan in his.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Ric & Charlotte Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Borelair and her hubby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. The Eww Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs SoloSikoa and Aaron Solo and Sunny doing a solo vid.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Maxxine Dupri and Julia Hart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Maxxine Dupri and Julia Hart with the new black sheep of the Wyatt family Omos a Wyatt.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Maxxine Dupri and Julia Hart with the new black sheep of the Wyatt family Omos a Wyatt and Apollo Crews


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Bray vs Undertaker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs/James Ellsworth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Corey graves


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Wade Barrett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. 3MB not madison beer bTW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. "Rusov" and his lawyer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Britt Baker and her mini child Adam Cole literal baby


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. The GargaNOs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. The GargaNOs  because ackshually they are really tough.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Dexter Lumis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs redbeard and his spider

gracias HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Malakai Black



Bonne nuit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Faatooq

Bonne Nuit


----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Bray vs Randy Savage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Barry O


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Abyss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Joseph Park(s)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Father Mitchell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Sinister Minister


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Judas Mesias


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Mil Muertes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Mankind


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Cactus Jack


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Dude Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Mr. Socko


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Santino and The Cobra


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs LOD and Rocco


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Austin and The Rock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Andre and his bastard son Big Show.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Styles


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Style in a spherical ring which makes AJ confusedm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. OC x2 (Original Club and Orange Cassidy)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tough match...

Bray vs. OC x2 (Original Club and Orange Cassidy) and Juice Robinson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Toni Storm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Toni Storm and Jamie Hayter 😎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Toni Storm and Jamie Hayter 😎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Variety is the spice of life.

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford and Skye Blue Shivv, oh wait, that's just what Sky Blue did.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford and Skye Blue Shivv, oh wait, that's just what Sky Blue did w/Julia Hart and The House of Blacked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford and Skye Blue Shivv, oh wait, that's just what Sky Blue did w/Julia Hart and The House of Blacked

 with SHIVV watching.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford and Skye Blue Shivv, oh wait, that's just what Sky Blue did w/Julia Hart and The House of Blacked

 with SHIVV watching and Liv Morgan arriving


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford and Skye Blue Shivv, oh wait, that's just what Sky Blue did w/Julia Hart and The House of Blacked

 with SHIVV watching and Liv Morgan arriving  and CHELS vibin'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford and Skye Blue Shivv, oh wait, that's just what Sky Blue did w/Julia Hart and The House of Blacked

 with SHIVV watching and Liv Morgan arriving  and CHELS vibin'  because RAW is XXX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Jamie Hayter & Toni Storm in the nude w/Penelope Ford and Skye Blue Shivv, oh wait, that's just what Sky Blue did w/Julia Hart and The House of Blacked

 with SHIVV watching and Liv Morgan arriving  and CHELS vibin'  because RAW is XXX  and pervin' FIN?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Gail Kim


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Lexi with TV14 forced to watch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 2 with 14 imploding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part 3 with 14 imploding then exploding but it was very smol. Figures. No balls .. well you know,


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 4 with everyone laughing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Probably better if he is blindfolded so he can't see the Goddess but can hear her laugh at his JaCkaSsGaN size.



 vs.  part 5 with everyone laughing  and him


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 6(9)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  Part 7 14 in shambles. 

brb


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 8 #FightForever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part 9 You still got it (and are still getting it.)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part 11 catching something other than flies in her mouth.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 12 #FeedingHeads


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part 13 Is that the footlong? and then some!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 14


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part XV SHIVVY gettting pretentious.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 16 WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part x-17 It's starting to heat up.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part 18+


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

legal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get out the lube. 

 vs.  part 19- I swear she told me she was 19, officer.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part XX - almost there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part XXI Drink it in, Mani!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part XXII


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part XXIII


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part XXIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part XXV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part XXVI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part XXVII


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part XXVIII


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vs.  part XXIX Omos there.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

vs.  part XXX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Howdy Doody Bob Backlund


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. The Judgment Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs NWO- all incarnations.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Evolution


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs DX


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Ministry of Darkness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Corporate Ministry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Bron Breakker & Von Wagner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Haffron Killings


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Axiom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Theory of Relativity then AJ vs Science!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. the 24/7 Title and the MITB Briefcase


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Mae young's son Hand y Job Squad.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Katana Chance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs some hot NXT wrestler I never heard of.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Sol Ruca


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. some other nxt hottie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Zoey's heel turn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. AEW Heels Love the new additions.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Very fitting 

Bray vs. Rollins, Lashley, Theory and the man who booked the whole shitstorm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Husky Harris


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Joe Gacy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe Gacy vs Bray


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Joe Gacy vs. Ava Raine

My next react will be #37K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs your reaction score.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Mani Hearts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Manny Fernandez


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Burger Brody King


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Jerry lawler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. JBL & Baron/Constable/King/Poor/Happy/Whatev Corbin 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs, Crappy Corbin because he sucks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

yes indeedy

Bray vs. Madcrap Gross 🤭


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't have any cool nicknames for people.  

Bray vs Marko Stunted growth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. The Spanish Fraud & Tay Cunti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs PVZ leaking leaks y Leakee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Karrion Kross & Doutzen Kroes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in an Eiffel Tower of Womb Doom match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a TV-MA Swamp Fight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in First Come match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Fight Forever match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Face turn match- where they take turns sitting n Bray's face


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Heel Turn match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a blindfold and cuffs match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a No Holes Barred match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 😆        

Okay. I'll be busy "watching" the rematch. give me a few minutes and I'll be done. 

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a No Holes Barred match  back-to-back y ass-to-mouth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought you said that about Chocolate.

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO! y Total Kunt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO! y Total Kunt y the other Total Kunt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO! y Total Kunt y the other Total Kunt y Partial Kunt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Priscilla Kelly? 
Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO! y Total Kunt y the other Total Kunt y Partial Kunt y Quarter Kunt...still a lotta Kunt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO! y Total Kunt y the other Total Kunt y Partial Kunt y Quarter Kunt...still a lotta Kunt y Priscilla Kelly Kelly & Darby Allin Allout


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO! y Total Kunt y the other Total Kunt y Partial Kunt y Quarter Kunt...still a lotta Kunt y Priscilla Kelly Kelly & Darby Allin Allout in a PLE: Pussy Licking Event.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray & Karrion Kross vs. Doutzen Kroes & SM in a Tables, Ladders, Coochies, Stairs & Cawcs y All You Can eat Smorgasbord match. I heard Husky can eat a lot. YES INDEEDY DO! y Total Kunt y the other Total Kunt y Partial Kunt y Quarter Kunt...still a lotta Kunt y Priscilla Kelly Kelly & Darby Allin Allout in a PLE: Pussy Licking Event.  and a PPV: Pay Per Vagina 

Now we know why  got rid of the PPV name.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You win. I'm dead. ronebonehaitch  

Bray vs. Lou Thesz


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Sasha Banks & Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Sasha Banks & Bayley y Jamie hayter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Sasha Banks & Bayley y Jamie hayter & Toni Storm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs. Sasha Banks & Bayley y Jamie hayter & Toni Storm y Mandy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Sasha Banks & Bayley y Jamie hayter & Toni Storm y Mandy  y 21K 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

De rien. Congrats on you manificent milestone.









Bray vs. BWO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. The Hardy Bois!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Becky y Seth aka The Men


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bray vs. Zelinalmas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray vs Boooorlllair y hubby


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Boooorlllair y hubby vs Kevin Nash


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Nash vs. Kevin Owens


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs Kevin Kelly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn II


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn III #FightForeverAndADay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn IV #FightForeverAndADay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn V #FightForeverAndADay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn sex VI #FightForeverAndADay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs Emmalution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs.Absolution


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young &


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young & y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young & y  y

1 to go!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young & y  y y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young & y  y y  y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young & y  y y  y 







y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young & y  y y  y







y y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Chris Jericho vs. Lance Storm vs. IT'S CHRISTIAN. vs. Ali vs. RETRIBUTION vs. Emmalution vs. Veeralution vs. Absolution vs. Riott Squad vs Spirit Squad vs. DX vs BCC vs JAS vs Corre vs. IT'S A PICTURE OF STING! vs. zach gowen's leg vs. Omos' third leg  y cawc y The Cawc y The Cumming Day y Edge & Lita y Mae Young & y  y y  y 









y y y 10


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aseka vs SHIVVY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Shotzi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. ShItzi


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Ronda & Shayna


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. Big E


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx iving in a hole somewhere.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BOTH 
SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦 vs UMAni


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦 vs UMAni  vs Full Ron


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦 vs UMAni  vs Full Ron y KA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦 vs UMAni  vs Full Ron y KA  y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦 vs UMAni  vs Full Ron y KA  y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

redux How can SHIVVY BEAT HIMSELF?


SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦 vs UMAni  vs Full Ron y KA  y














agayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVVY vs. Xaxier Woods and Paige y Brad Madoxxx y Tay Cunti vs Sorevajaya  vs AG  vs SM  y Elsa (both of them ) yEmmandyelle y MB  vs JJ💦 vs UMAni  vs Full Ron y KA  y














agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you win!

BTC vs EL SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. EL SHIV vs. Sol Ruca


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. EL SHIV vs. Sol Ruca vs Tiffany Stratton


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. EL SHIV vs. Sol Ruca vs Tiffany Stratton vs Monika Klisara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. EL SHIV vs. Sol Ruca vs Tiffany Stratton vs Monika Klisara vs nikkita lyons


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. EL SHIV vs. Sol Ruca vs Tiffany Stratton vs Monika Klisara vs nikkita lyons and Giulia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. EL SHIV vs. Sol Ruca vs Tiffany Stratton vs Monika Klisara vs nikkita lyons and Giulia  y Julia Blacked Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. EL SHIV vs. Sol Ruca vs Tiffany Stratton vs Monika Klisara vs nikkita lyons and Giulia  y Julia Blacked Hart y Maryse Ouellet me in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's too good. you win.

BTC vs Sasha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. The Bloodline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. HBK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs Omos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs.  dog pound match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC! and Stone Cuck Simp Austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC! and Stone Cuck Simp Austin  y Beta Boy Braun


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC! and Stone Cuck Simp Austin  y Beta Boy Braun and Tits Time Trips


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC! and Stone Cuck Simp Austin  y Beta Boy Braun and Tits Time Trips  y Tight Tits Ethan Page


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC! and Stone Cuck Simp Austin  y Beta Boy Braun and Tits Time Trips  y Tight Tits Ethan Page y Saraya VanZant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC! and Stone Cuck Simp Austin  y Beta Boy Braun and Tits Time Trips  y Tight Tits Ethan Page y Saraya VanZant  y The Hole The Wall


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.  in a Tables, Ladders and Coochies and Cawcs match II: Return of THE CAWC! and Stone Cuck Simp Austin  y Beta Boy Braun and Tits Time Trips  y Tight Tits Ethan Page y Saraya VanZant  y The Hole The Wall of Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. BBC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. BBC and BCC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. BBC and BCC y FBI


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Ministry of Darkness aka MoD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SES Straight Edging Society


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs Penelope Ford & Pip Sabian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs OMD - Omos Massive Dick


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs OMD #FightForever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs OMD #FightForever  and anywhere


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs OMD #FightForever #FallsCuntAnywhere


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs OMD #FightForever #FallsCuntAnywhere #No Holes Barred 3


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs OMD #FightForever #FallsCuntAnywhere #No Holes Barred #BothStanding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs OMD #FightForever #FallsCuntAnywhere #No Holes Barred #BothStanding #StandingWombOnly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs OMD #FightForever #FallsCuntAnywhere #No Holes Barred #BothStanding #StandingWombOnly #HoesOfBlackedAlwaysWin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC FTW y BLACKED!!!

BTC vs LNCISB Ha! beat that!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

i can come up with what that 2nd acronym means. we should compare ideas


BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs 

My brain a bit rotten right now unfortunately


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn

i'll tell u in thread


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn 

Well played


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

i wanted the smiley with the guy with the full stomach.

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn agayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn agayn  vs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn agayn  vs  y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn agayn  vs  y  y Finn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn agayn  vs  y  y Finn y his club.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn agayn  vs  y  y Finn y his club y the "Finnish on my face" sign


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs LNCISB vs BSICNL vs CTB vs  agayn agayn  vs  y  y Finn y his club y the "Finnish on my face" sign  y House of BACKED


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵 y Eva's 30 minute session.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵 y Eva's 30 minute session. y Madison's Beer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵 y Eva's 30 minute session. y Madison's Beer y Nia's hole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵 y Eva's 30 minute session. y Madison's Beer y Nia's hole. vs. Saraya's house


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵 y Eva's 30 minute session. y Madison's Beer y Nia's hole. vs. Saraya's house  while Btad Madoxxx is stuck in her cave.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵 y Eva's 30 minute session. y Madison's Beer y Nia's hole. vs. Saraya's house  while Btad Madoxxx is stuck in her cave. and The Eww Day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Stone Cuck Simp Austin and The Cawc y kinda sexual Bayley's butt y Jamie Hayter's butt 🥵 y Eva's 30 minute session. y Madison's Beer y Nia's hole. vs. Saraya's house  while Btad Madoxxx is stuck in her cave. and The Eww Day  and the women's title is sticky.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Von Wagner's pants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. the measuring stick that is Omos a foot long.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Apollo Crews


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Malakai BLACKED


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega ✂✂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega ✂✂ agayn congrats 22K


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega ✂✂ agayn 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci Beaucoup   

BTC vs. Zelina Vega ✂✂ #FUCKFOREVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn ✂✂✂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn ✂✂✂ agayn?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂ scissor sisters konfirmed!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂ scissor sisters konfirmed and subscribed


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂ scissor sisters konfirmed and subscribed and
 buried


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂ scissor sisters konfirmed and subscribed and
 buried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂ scissor sisters konfirmed and subscribed and
 buried  now 💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂ scissor sisters konfirmed and subscribed and
 buried  now 💋💋💋


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Zelina Vega vs. Isla Dawn vs. Mandy Rose ✂✂✂✂ scissor sisters konfirmed and subscribed and
 buried  now 💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part deux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part trois  nice technique


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy  do


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy  do  woo-hoo!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy  do  woo-hoo!  All you can eat.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy  do  woo-hoo!  All you can eat. and drink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy  do  woo-hoo!  All you can eat. and drink  come again?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy  do  woo-hoo!  All you can eat. and drink  come again? and agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. MaXXXine Dupri in a blindfold match. part quatre  nice technique yas indeedy  do  woo-hoo!  All you can eat. and drink  come again? and agayn  and agayn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Monika Klisara in a Blondes Count Anywhere match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Monika Klisara in a Blondes Count Anywhere match y have more fun.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Monika Klisara in a Blondes Count Anywhere match y have more fun. Last Blonde Standing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Monika Klisara in a Blondes Count Anywhere match y have more fun. Last Blonde Standing and taking a licking...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Monika Klisara in a Blondes Count Anywhere match y have more fun. Last Blonde Standing and taking a licking...  and another one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Monika Klisara in a Blondes Count Anywhere match y have more fun. Last Blonde Standing and taking a licking...  and another one  et more


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Monika Klisara in a Blondes Count Anywhere match y have more fun. Last Blonde Standing and taking a licking...  and another one  et more  First Comes match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you win agayn.

BTC vs. HBK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. The Booedline


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Ahmed and his Johnson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. BCC & JAS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. BCC & JAS & NOD


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. BCC & JAS & NOD & MOD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. BCC & JAS & NOD & MOD  and kneeling before ZOD


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. The AEW ratings which were ackchyually great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. The AEW ratings which weren't ackchyually great,but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Total Kunt having Bryan lose all his big matches is the best thing sinced bread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Total Kunt having Bryan lose all his big matches is the best thing sinced bread  It's the truth


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. BTC realizing that she wrote sinced bread instead of since sliced bread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs Big Tall Chels in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs Big Tall Chels in vs Big Smol Chels without


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs Big Tall Chels in vs Big Smol Chels without  vs Aseka


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs Big Tall Chels in vs Big Smol Chels without  vs Aseka  vs. The Pudding Fiend  both berried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs Big Tall Chels in vs Big Smol Chels without  vs Aseka  vs. The Pudding Fiend  both berried  vs Unsubscribed Pyro


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs BBC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Anna JayASS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

genius

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti  vs. Big Tits Candice (Michelle)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti  vs. Big Tits Candice (Michelle)  y SHIVVY whacking...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti  vs. Big Tits Candice (Michelle)  y SHIVVY whacking...  et Sol Ruca


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti  vs. Big Tits Candice (Michelle)  y SHIVVY whacking...  et Sol Ruca et Stella M. is for munchable.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti  vs. Big Tits Candice (Michelle)  y SHIVVY whacking...  et Sol Ruca et Stella M. is for munchable. If ya smellllllllll what The Hosk..........is Hoskin'.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Bad Tay Cunti  vs. Big Tits Candice (Michelle)  y SHIVVY whacking...  et Sol Ruca et Stella M. is for munchable. If ya smellllllllll what The Hosk..........is Hoskin'.  and The CAWC is CAWCIN'


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Roman Reign*ZZZZZZ* & Darkne*ZZZZZZ* & BurpTheCy*ZZZZZZ*t


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Roman Reign*ZZZZZZ* & Darkne*ZZZZZZ* & BurpTheCy*ZZZZZZ*t & The Ji*ZZZZZZ*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Jeff Hardy & Johnny Nitro


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Kross y Scarlett


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. WORST CHELSHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. WORST CHELSHIV in CHELSHIVVING history


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. WORST CHELSHIV in CHELSHIVVING history ALL NIGHT LONG, just like SQC, a real stand up gal, enjoys it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. y  y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. y  y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. y  y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. y  y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. y  y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. y  y


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. The Wizard


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Mizark Henry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Samoa Joe winning the TNT Title 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs winless Danielson.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Moxley finally losing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yay! NOw Bryan gets to lose to M.JF

BTC vs. Danielson mired in the boring BCC.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. William Regal


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Thunder Roooooooooooooosa y Rihoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Miiiiiiroooooo & Pip Sabian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. OC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. *real* wrestling fans


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. *faux* wrestling fans


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. ackchyually


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC VS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. people trying to put me on ignore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC VSI simply cannot see your post, ChelsCena. CC agayn? CC The Kingmaker!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Otis & Gable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. LOW- Legion Of WOMB


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. 5 until 116K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. 1 until 116K


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. omos there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. omos full.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Omos A Super S.E.X. Admin Chelsea A.S.S.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. BBC the tv news channel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. BBQ sauce


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs KY


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. KYRA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. JTG


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Cummander Azeez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't stahp laughing.

BTC vs. MVP cumming everywhere


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Apolloooooo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Kamalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. page 699 which is omos 700


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's even a lot 4 SQC 

BTC vs. 69ing Saraya nee Paige


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Jamie Hayter and Bayley's asses 🥵 That sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. doing the job, rim job that is.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. going over-uhhhh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Road Dogg-doggy style.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Mr. Ass & Dawg Ziggler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. RTC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Chase U


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. S.E.X.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Pretty Deadly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. Hurt Business


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Dominik Dickjackoff (blame TFZ )


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

eww sexual 

BTC vs. Zack Dick Ryder


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. Bayley Three Culos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. TFZ hiding in Bay's closet


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo  et CM P Candice Michelle's Pussy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well done 

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo  et CM P Candice Michelle's Pussy repeat!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Well done 

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo  et CM P Candice Michelle's Pussy repeat! et Emmandyelle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo  et CM P Candice Michelle's Pussy repeat! et Emmandyelle  et all you can eat.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo  et CM P Candice Michelle's Pussy repeat! et Emmandyelle  et all you can eat. et drink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo  et CM P Candice Michelle's Pussy repeat! et Emmandyelle  et all you can eat. et drink  tap dat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs. TFZ & Bayley & Billie Kay - will they co-exist?  y all you can eat match which kinda sounds sexual et Jamie Hayter's ass 🥵 Toni Storm's taint et Tay Cunti's pic  et PVZ'S dildo  et CM P Candice Michelle's Pussy repeat! et Emmandyelle  et all you can eat. et drink  tap dat  The Balls of Jericock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Klosset et DP BP Barbara Palvin


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Klosset et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Klosset et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Klosset et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Klosset et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Klosset et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt et Gisele Bundchen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt et Gisele Bundchen et Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt et Gisele Bundchen et Chelsea  et SHIVVY 😎


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt et Gisele Bundchen et Chelsea  et SHIVVY 😎 intrigued by presence of SKYE BLUE SHIVV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt et Gisele Bundchen et Chelsea  et SHIVVY 😎 intrigued by presence of SKYE BLUE SHIVV and Red Dress Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt et Gisele Bundchen et Chelsea  et SHIVVY 😎 intrigued by presence of SKYE BLUE SHIVV and Red Dress Chels  et BTC new def.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC vs SKYE BLUE SHIVV vs Elizabeth Turner et Stella M et Double K - Karlie Kloss et DP BP Barbara Palvin et Elsa HOSK! et Sara Sampaioooooooooo! et Cara Delevingne et Josephine Skriver et Doutzen Kroes et Romee Strijd et Adriana Lima et Candice Swanepoel et Jackie Redmond et Martha Hunt et Gisele Bundchen et Chelsea  et SHIVVY 😎 intrigued by presence of SKYE BLUE SHIVV and Red Dress Chels  et BTC new def. et CHELSHIVOCHO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS   vs HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG    don't remember vs SQC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG    don't remember vs SQC vs. tried to narrow down your current username


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG    don't remember vs SQC vs. tried to narrow down your current username  vs Super S.E.X. Mod


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG    don't remember vs SQC vs. tried to narrow down your current username  vs Super S.E.X. Mod vs Alwaysly Aroused Admin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 😆 😆 

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG    don't remember vs SQC vs. tried to narrow down your current username  vs Super S.E.X. Mod vs Alwaysly Aroused Admin  vs Big Thief Chels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG    don't remember vs SQC vs. tried to narrow down your current username  vs Super S.E.X. Mod vs Alwaysly Aroused Admin  vs Big Thief Chels vs Big SMol Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs BTC    vs SBS    vs HBIC    vs SEEG    don't remember vs SQC vs. tried to narrow down your current username  vs Super S.E.X. Mod vs Alwaysly Aroused Admin  vs Big Thief Chels vs Big SMol vs SHIVVY ZE STEALER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Thanksgiving Turkey!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Thanksgiving Turkey! et the baster


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Thanksgiving Turkey! et the baster  in a Holes Cunt Anywhore match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

indeedy they do

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Thanksgiving Turkey! et the baster  in a Holes Cunt Anywhore match  any port in a storm match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Hosk! Business


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Hosk! Business in a What is Love,Baby don't HOSK! ME,don't HOSK! ME match


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Hosk! Business in a What is Love,Baby don't HOSK! ME,don't HOSK! ME match This is brilliant, Maggle!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Hosk! Business in a What is Love,Baby don't HOSK! ME,don't HOSK! ME match This is brilliant, Maggle! ackshually it's beyond brilliantt, it's genius :dubbalochrist


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Hosk! Business in a What is Love,Baby don't HOSK! ME,don't HOSK! ME match This is brilliant, Maggle! ackshually it's beyond brilliantt, it's genius :dubbalochrist


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Hosk! Business in a What is Love,Baby don't HOSK! ME,don't HOSK! ME match This is brilliant, Maggle! ackshually it's beyond brilliantt, it's genius :dubbalochrist et it's a ratings draw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. The Hosk! Business in a What is Love,Baby don't HOSK! ME,don't HOSK! ME match This is brilliant, Maggle! ackshually it's beyond brilliantt, it's genius :dubbalochrist et it's a ratings draw thankfully


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. Lockjaw


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. House of Blacked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. House of Blacked  agayn 

1


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. 40K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. LEGENDARY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. YES INDEEDY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs.CHELSHIV696


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO vs. CHELSHIV69 vs. CHELSHIV96 vs. CHELSHIV696 vs. CHELSHIV18+ vs. CHELSHIVXXX vs. CHELSHIVVING 4 EVER + 1 +infiniment OUI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrus vs. Marko Stunt


----------

